# Netflix 3D Streaming is live



## reubensitos

I noticed it for the first time last night, so it must be new. I access it on PS3 FYI. They have some of the typical documentaries, (Egypt, Dinosaurs, etc) but also a few things not available elsewhere. I watched this fun animal cartoon which was entertaining and had some great depth. It's still very light content wise, but it's a start.


----------



## Jedi2016

I'm not seeing it on the website, so I guess they don't have it on PC yet. Is it a separate section under genre selection?


----------



## cakefoo

No luck on my PS3 it seems, but I did find other evidence of it: http://www.quartertothree.com/game-talk/showpost.php?s=ae4dd5734cc832e564b407613b1e0b9d&p=3280573&postcount=40 


I called NF and the rep was like "Nawww man, it's probably some troll thinkin' he's better than everyone else." I pictured him with a joint in his hand, real stoner type. He was humble enough when I told him that I'd heard it from multiple people, and gave me the number to corporate. Unfortunately they closed an hour ago so I'll call tomorrow.


----------



## Don Landis

Cool! Time to fire up my PS3 and begin the scavenger hunt with you.










I'm also on a scavenger hunt for Expendables 2 in 3D plus NEO:X


----------



## cakefoo

I found someone else who claims to have seen the 3D option: http://www.neogaf.com/forum/showpost.php?p=45148401&postcount=11358 


So is ANYONE else seeing this? If so, PLEEEEEEEEEEASE post screenshots. Netflix phone reps are VERY adamant that this is not a thing. They think that people are mistaken. Even their supervisors who are supposedly up-to-date on anything and everything NF-related deny its existence.


----------



## BLWTX

No luck on my scavenger hunt via PS3 streaming or 3D Bluray rentals via Netflix!!


Probably a hoax! Sure wish and hope it's not for very much longer!!!


----------



## Miles

I saw the 3D category last night on my PS3, but could not find any titles in the category. It was all blank. Sorry no screenshots


----------



## reubensitos

It's very odd, the channel is no longer there. But 2 of the movies I watched were in my recently watched queue. And both were still in 3D.


The channel was only there for a couple days at the most. My sister saw it on her PS3 as well, so I know it wasn't just me. It was probably a test or something, or an error that it went live before it was ready.


How frustrating...


----------



## old corps




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *reubensitos*  /t/1443739/netflix-3d-streaming-is-live#post_22690009
> 
> 
> It's very odd, the channel is no longer there. But 2 of the movies I watched were in my recently watched queue. And both were still in 3D.
> 
> The channel was only there for a couple days at the most. My sister saw it on her PS3 as well, so I know it wasn't just me. It was probably a test or something, or an error that it went live before it was ready.
> 
> How frustrating...



Hopefully this is something that they're going to release soon!










Ed


----------



## Don Landis

I've been looking all along and it never appeared here. I agree that this is just a hoax. I also find it strange that those who claim to have seen these mysterious 3D titles have not stated the titles or how they happened to locate them in the PS3 app.


My Netflix on PS3 has two accesses, regular and Childrens. Then you can do a search or scan through the pictures to find titles.


About a year ago I was able to rent a 3D BluRay which was a concert. _Kenney Chesney in 3D_. It was a rental, not streaming. When I tried to rent it again it was no longer available. This title was the only one I ever saw and confirmed 3D from Netflix.


----------



## necroticart

I can also say I've seen the 3D category on my PS3 Netflix app it's no myth hopefully they bring it back soon with some good movies


----------



## reubensitos

Don, It was there.. no joke. When I get home, I will check if the 2 titles are still in my recently watched queue and get you the names. I really think it was an error that it went live.

http://forums.audioholics.com/forums/movies-blu-ray-discs-dvds-theatricks/83005-netflix-streaming-3d.html there is a screenshot of it there btw.


----------



## Don Landis

Thanks for the screen shot. Something to keep a lookout for then.


----------



## cakefoo

Rehosted, just in case:


----------



## old corps




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Don Landis*  /t/1443739/netflix-3d-streaming-is-live#post_22694456
> 
> 
> Thanks for the screen shot. Something to keep a lookout for then.



+1!


Ed


----------



## Jedi2016

This is turning to the search for Bigfoot or UFOs.. lol.


----------



## drhill

If it is true.... ;-)


Would the 3d be full res or some crappy side by side format?


----------



## aramus8

It was only up for a day. While the movies were categorized under 3D, when you played them there was just a standard picture and you could watch them without glasses with no blurring. The 3D category was there, but they played in 2D. I tried 3 or 4 of them always with the same result. The 3D category was the very last one at the bottom of the page. I suspect Sony will need to do an update to the Netflix app before the 3D actually works.


----------



## Don Landis

If they did SBS half, there would be no need to do an update. But I agree, that using a similar format that VUDU uses for the 3D titles would be great. Regardless, I would be more interested in a good selection of titles too. Especially interested in new titles that we haven't already seen.


Meanwhile, Netflix really needs to get their business model act together. They have such a low profit margin that their future is quite questionable. They have lots of subscribers but don't make much money at only 1.49% gross profits. Few here are concerned about that but reality is having 3D titles will not help if the company goes belly up.


----------



## johnny905




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *drhill*  /t/1443739/netflix-3d-streaming-is-live#post_22695962
> 
> 
> If it is true.... ;-)
> 
> Would the 3d be full res or some crappy side by side format?



How would Netflix stream hi-res? Most cable companies can't stream that much data, so it would have to be SBS (yuck) unless they chose to embrace a superior compression technology like Sensio's 3D compression format.


----------



## Jedi2016

SBS isn't terrible depending on how well it's encoded. Netflix's history in that regard isn't boosting my confidence, though.


----------



## drhill

Its terrible. I don't watch Comcast's 3d channels because of it, and I've seen 3d downloads as well. Is a huge resolution drop for me.


----------



## supermr2

It's going to have to be compressed. Too many internet providers are capping data usage and while speed seems to be getting faster every year the caps are the same. A forum I visited not too long ago the guy did the math on Comcast's 105M download speed and claimed you could hit the cap in less than a day if you really tried. I don't get too close to my cap but it's just me and my girlfriend. I could see a household with 3 teenage kids all with TV's , smart phones, downloading video games, and what not eating thru the caps very quickly. Also Netflix does not have a great selection of movies on streaming. The streaming on Netflix is great for older and not so old television series. It will be interesting to see what they do offer for 3D.


----------



## lewis3845

When Netflix does 3d it will be SBS format so if you have a passive 3d tv it won't look very good, if you have an active 3d display it should look much better from other SBS streaming that I've seen.


----------



## Jedi2016

Nothing wrong with SBS on passive...


----------



## lewis3845

This has already been discussed alot here so I will just post the numbers and if you look OU over under/top and bottom is preferred over sbs for passive 3d and this is why.


Passive 1080p 3D set displays:

H-SBS = 960x540, and H-OU = 1920x540


Active 1080p 3D set displays:

H-SBS = 960x1080, and H-OU = 1920x540


----------



## Jedi2016

And I've already discussed on several occasions that posting numbers to prove a point is a bunch of bulls***.


On my passive display, OU videos are much softer than their SBS counterparts, it's a clear and easily noticeable _reduction_ in quality. That's what I see with my eyes. All the numbers in the world will not change what I see with my own eyes. Vertical resolution has always been more important than horizontal, that's how anamorphic video works, and no one's ever complained about that, have they? No.


----------



## cakefoo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jedi2016*  /t/1443739/netflix-3d-streaming-is-live#post_22722254
> 
> 
> And I've already discussed on several occasions that posting numbers to prove a point is a bunch of bulls***.
> 
> On my passive display, OU videos are much softer than their SBS counterparts, it's a clear and easily noticeable _reduction_ in quality. That's what I see with my eyes. All the numbers in the world will not change what I see with my own eyes. Vertical resolution has always been more important than horizontal, that's how anamorphic video works, and no one's ever complained about that, have they? No.


You tested with native OU and SBS content, right? You didn't, for instance, use a SBS source displayed in both SBS and OU mode or anything like that...


----------



## Jedi2016

Separate content, yes.


Easy enough to see on YouTube, actually. You can tell from the thumbnails how the video is encoded, you'll see the ones encoded OU are softer than their SBS counterparts. Most are encoded SBS, and look perfectly fine on a passive display.


----------



## bdoyledimou

figured it out


----------



## kristcnj

Not sure if y'all saw, but Netflix acknowledged 3D and super res stream through certain providers, cablevision being one of them.


----------



## old corps




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kristcnj*  /t/1443739/netflix-3d-streaming-is-live/30#post_22805928
> 
> 
> Not sure if y'all saw, but Netflix acknowledged 3D and super res stream through certain providers, cablevision being one of them.



Netflix through certain providers??? HUH? Please enlighten.


Thanks!


Ed


----------



## ickabod665

Sounds like (s)he's referring to this:

http://www.engadget.com/2013/01/08/netflix-super-hd-3d-streaming/


----------



## old corps




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ickabod665*  /t/1443739/netflix-3d-streaming-is-live/30#post_22808022
> 
> 
> Sounds like (s)he's referring to this:
> 
> http://www.engadget.com/2013/01/08/netflix-super-hd-3d-streaming/



THANKS for that, appreciate it! I don't expect my ISP to show up any time soon though (CenturyLink). Charter cable is a possiblity at some point I guess and is my only other option.


Ed


----------



## ShakingSonyDown




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *johnny905*  /t/1443739/netflix-3d-streaming-is-live#post_22701520
> 
> 
> How would Netflix stream hi-res? Most cable companies can't stream that much data, so it would have to be SBS (yuck) unless they chose to embrace a superior compression technology like Sensio's 3D compression format.


NetFlix has been providing me with hi-def content, but then again I have FTTH (fiber to the home) that is an actual consistent, full-on 100 Mbps down AND 100 Mbps up. Minus overhead I test out around 90Mbps DL and 80Mbps UL. Most cable users would get high quality if there upload wasnt so trasshy and slow, they have the bandwidth to receive the high quality content but during 'optimizing' the in-consistent upload through cable leaves NetFlix servers grossly underestimating ones actual ability to download content.


Being I have a connection that is real and up to date (did you know cable still uses a theory that never proves out in practical application) with todays hi-tech trasnmissions, this thread has me stoked!!! Iv been waiting for 3Net and other 3D channels to be added to Dish for over two years with an on going empty promise from them. I will be re-uping my Netflix if they seen the light...


----------



## ShakingSonyDown




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *old corps*  /t/1443739/netflix-3d-streaming-is-live/30#post_22808681
> 
> 
> THANKS for that, appreciate it! I don't expect my ISP to show up any time soon though (CenturyLink). Charter cable is a possiblity at some point I guess and is my only other option.
> 
> 
> Ed


I would recommend you investigate creating a fiber optic co-operative in your area. I have speeds that make my friends feel I am an actual IP hub!!! Plus, here in my area one can choose from more than just XFinity or Century Link as their ISP. Its nice to be done with those two warts on customer service forever!!!


Yea, this was off topic of the OP, but why should we, the consumer, sit and wait for cable to upgrade when they have MULTIPLE press releases stating they have no plans to do so? Take control of your internet and internet provider choices by creating a fiber co-op today!!!


I download BF3 (12 GB on the PS3) in just under 25 minutes, takes about a minute and a hlf to install... not to mention its nice to play a large file size game within an hour of purchase!

http://speedtest.net/result/1858118957.png 


Eat rocks XFinity!!!


----------



## old corps




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ShakingSonyDown*  /t/1443739/netflix-3d-streaming-is-live/30#post_22817332
> 
> 
> I would recommend you investigate creating a fiber optic co-operative in your area. I have speeds that make my friends feel I am an actual IP hub!!! Plus, here in my area one can choose from more than just XFinity or Century Link as their ISP. Its nice to be done with those two warts on customer service forever!!!
> 
> 
> Yea, this was off topic of the OP, but why should we, the consumer, sit and wait for cable to upgrade when they have MULTIPLE press releases stating they have no plans to do so? Take control of your internet and internet provider choices by creating a fiber co-op today!!!
> 
> 
> I download BF3 (12 GB on the PS3) in just under 25 minutes, takes about a minute and a hlf to install... not to mention its nice to play a large file size game within an hour of purchase!
> 
> http://speedtest.net/result/1858118957.png
> 
> 
> Eat rocks XFinity!!!



I appreciate the reply but I'm a country boy (old man???) and live in a rural area. My neighbors are still trying to figure out how to use a telephone, lol.







That speed of yours is amazing but for where I live I actually feel fortunate to get 10mps down and a whopping .75mps up. Been with Dish forever and happy with 'em except for the lack of 3D and switching to Direct just for the 3D doesn't appeal to me. Hope you get 3D from NF soon (now?).


Ed


----------



## ShakingSonyDown

To be honest Ed. Living in a smaller rural area will allow a community to get something like this started much faster, and successful, than if you lived in say NYC. I live in a not so big town in Utah and thats what we did. Until SLC got wind, we were doing really well but as one could imagine, private interest groups funded by XFinity and Century Link got involved in a HUGE negative campaign against our fiber network. Fortunatly, there were neough of us ALREADY witness to its value being WAAAY more than the other two are giving out right now, we have managed to survive the onslught and things are taking off once again.


Wanna find out information on cable/twisted pair providers and all they are doing to keep you on their COMEPLTY OUTDATED service; check out FreeUtopia. You'll find out why Comcast needed to change their name toXFinity (being caught making lowincome neighborhoods pay more than rich neighbors by disallowing bundles in the lower income areas, etc). As well as other stories just not getting the props they deserve that put XFinity in the light they belong in; like having the MOST DEPLORABLE EXCUSE called 'customer service'.

http://www.freeutopia.org 


Thw owner of the site would be more than happy to get you to the information to make your own communities 'OPEN' fiber network going. I do feel for you though. I have had my Utopia fiber here in Utah for over five years. I went to Cali for 3 years and couldnt wait to get back to a REAL internet solution that provides the bandwidth REQUIRED for todays web. Upload is fast becoming an important part of our lives; with online backup and storage to gaming pings to streaming media optimization.


BTW... I know Im just a whipper snapper at ~40 years old, but having these speeds dropped my power bill which made sense to the non-e side of my personage. Why did my power bill get affected by my Internet signal... well, instead of having my PS3 on ONLY downloading a 10GB+ size game ALL DAY (sometimes 2) versus doing it in under 15 minutes means the only thing my devices are using power for is productive. Im sure you can understand the basic logical fact there, especially being 'Old Corps'.


----------



## ShakingSonyDown




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ickabod665*  /t/1443739/netflix-3d-streaming-is-live/0_100#post_22808022
> 
> 
> Sounds like (s)he's referring to this:
> 
> http://www.engadget.com/2013/01/08/netflix-super-hd-3d-streaming/


Just sent the information to my ISP and fiber network upkeep company!!! Cant wait to get more 3D content for viewing than just the samples in the 'Smart App' menu.


----------



## old corps

Thanks for the reply and link, appreciate it. I've got some reading to do!


Ed


----------



## TIME2PLAYDAGAME

I can't believe FiOS hasn't jumped on this...They claim to be leaps and bounds better than cable/Optimum. HmMmmm I wonder if it's even worth calling up about this....I would probably be the only caller and they'll shrug it off


----------



## aaronwt

FiOS/Verizon is too busy pushing their new streaming service, Redbox Instant.


----------



## ShakingSonyDown




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TIME2PLAYDAGAME*  /t/1443739/netflix-3d-streaming-is-live/0_100#post_22832271
> 
> 
> I can't believe FiOS hasn't jumped on this...They claim to be leaps and bounds better than cable/Optimum. HmMmmm I wonder if it's even worth calling up about this....I would probably be the only caller and they'll shrug it off



FIOS is still pretty 'buggy' even though its not actually buggy, just poor server admins. They are still thinking cable when protocoling across fiber. Its why upload is still as low as being on cable.


I am happy to say that I contacted my ISP to see if they have checked out the 'OpenConnect' program of Netflix to stream 3D content and they were three days ahead of me. I should be able to utlize this Netflix feature within the next month.


TO ALL OTHERS DESRING REAL INTERNET (for this and other upcoming high demand streaming):


Go to utopianet.org, read about what they are, dont pay attention to the XFinity paid for negative press when you search other places on them. XFinity was invited to be on the fiber network but turned it down becuase they couldnt own it nor could they decide no other ISP's could utilize it.


After that, check out freeutopia.org and ask the web owner more information on creating a fiber optic collective in your city/community/state... you wont be disappointed. I have my devices on less, wiating to download big packages, I stream 3D content from Sony and such with minimal waiting or buffering. Its like having REAL on demand internet,


----------



## daryl52

i havnt found the 3-d catgory but if you go to something like dinosaours alive it asks if you want to watch in 2-d or 3-d


----------



## Jedi2016

Does someone have a list of the 3D movies for us to look up?


----------



## joed32

I put "Tin Tin" in instant and tried to watch it but no 3D even though the info on their site said that it was. If anyone finds anything good let us all know.


----------



## ShakingSonyDown




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *aaronwt*  /t/1443739/netflix-3d-streaming-is-live/0_100#post_22843659
> 
> 
> FiOS/Verizon is too busy pushing their new streaming service, Redbox Instant.


This seems as though you jest but it reeks in believability!!!


----------



## drhill

Not exactly streaming, but I was sent a Dredd blu ray disc from Netflix that was 3d.


----------



## cakefoo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *drhill*  /t/1443739/netflix-3d-streaming-is-live/30#post_22872787
> 
> 
> Not exactly streaming, but I was sent a Dredd blu ray disc from Netflix that was 3d.


It's just because the 2D-3D Blu-ray combo disc is the only Blu-ray of Dredd out there. Redbox got it too.


----------



## binici

Hugo is in 3D, but I'm not seeing a "special" option to play it in native 3D mode. Are we missing something? I did the Netflix app from my TV.


----------



## Jedi2016

I'm guessing this is available in very limited areas right now, because everything Netflix I look at makes absolutely no mention of 3D whatsoever, it's like it simply doesn't exist.


----------



## drhill




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cakefoo*  /t/1443739/netflix-3d-streaming-is-live/30#post_22874285
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *drhill*  /t/1443739/netflix-3d-streaming-is-live/30#post_22872787
> 
> 
> Not exactly streaming, but I was sent a Dredd blu ray disc from Netflix that was 3d.
> 
> 
> 
> It's just because the 2D-3D Blu-ray combo disc is the only Blu-ray of Dredd out there. Redbox got it too.
Click to expand...


What I figured but I'll take the luck.


----------



## madturbosnake

plays 3d great in my area


----------



## Jedi2016




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *madturbosnake*  /t/1443739/netflix-3d-streaming-is-live/30#post_22882054
> 
> 
> plays 3d great in my area


One question: HOW?


I see a lot of people saying it works, but not a one saying "Here's how you play 3D". I suppose there's a chance that the Netflix app on my BD player is smart enough to know that I don't yet have a 3D TV hooked up, so it's simply not displaying the option. But I find that highly unlikely. It would be far more likely that it would display the 3D option as available, but would throw an error message (probably from the player itself and not the software) if I actually tried to watch it. But the option simply isn't there to begin with.


Question two: Has anyone gotten it to work on PC? Because guess where my 3D monitor is? It's on my PC. But the Netflix website is worthless when it comes to options, and I'm not seeing 3D anywhere.


----------



## bdoyledimou




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jedi2016*  /t/1443739/netflix-3d-streaming-is-live/30#post_22882268
> 
> 
> One question: HOW?
> 
> 
> I see a lot of people saying it works, but not a one saying "Here's how you play 3D". I suppose there's a chance that the Netflix app on my BD player is smart enough to know that I don't yet have a 3D TV hooked up, so it's simply not displaying the option. But I find that highly unlikely. It would be far more likely that it would display the 3D option as available, but would throw an error message (probably from the player itself and not the software) if I actually tried to watch it. But the option simply isn't there to begin with.
> 
> 
> Question two: Has anyone gotten it to work on PC? Because guess where my 3D monitor is? It's on my PC. But the Netflix website is worthless when it comes to options, and I'm not seeing 3D anywhere.



I watch Netflix on my ps3 -- and i see all sorts of SuperHD Content, but non of the 3-D content -- and i am connected to a 3-d tv , and have streamed 3-d on the ps3 with VUDU.


I wonder if the app needs an update --


----------



## madturbosnake

I been able to watch 3d movies through my ps3 and my vt25 58 inch 3d tv with no issues, played good in 3d no prompting me or anything ask or any errors.


----------



## binici

Ok, I dug this up.
Netflix Says 3D and 'Super-HD' Movies Are Just Around The Corner -- But Only For Some Customers 

Seems like limited customers have it, for now.


----------



## Don Landis

Here are a couple links to help us determine what we can do with this new service

https://signup.netflix.com/superhd 


http://support.netflix.com/en/node/8731#gsc.tab=0


----------



## Ozweego

I am running Unblock US and have access to actual 3D films on Netflix. Albeit they are unknown animation films and documentary's but 3D nonetheless. Also accessing Super HD content as well. It's a start. Here's hoping they continue to release more content.


----------



## bravia3D

I'm in Japan and can't get the 3D or Super HD though I have super fast internet. Guess I have to be in the USA, hahaha! I am using a proxy server with a US ip# to view anyways.


----------



## sdub315

Was pleasantly surprised last night when I turned on The Art of Flight (movie not TV show) and my PS3 asked if I wanted it in 3D. To which I said hell yes!
http://movies.netflix.com/WiMovie/Art_of_Flight/70256641?trkid=2361637 


Anyone find a list of other titles in 3D?


----------



## Toe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sdub315*  /t/1443739/netflix-3d-streaming-is-live/60#post_22915669
> 
> 
> Was pleasantly surprised last night when I turned on The Art of Flight (movie not TV show) and my PS3 asked if I wanted it in 3D. To which I said hell yes!
> http://movies.netflix.com/WiMovie/Art_of_Flight/70256641?trkid=2361637
> 
> 
> Anyone find a list of other titles in 3D?













How was the 3d? I LOVE this disc in 2d and I hope to be able to catch the 3d at some point which I thought was only available as an import until your post. I have Netflix, but I dont think my Comcast internet supports the 3d streaming.


----------



## Jedi2016

Is there a way to tell, or do you actually have to start watching the movie to see if it's in 3D or not? I see a lot of movies listed as "SuperHD", but still not seeing a single thing about 3D anywhere.


----------



## Devedander

I have to guess that Comcast will be one of the last to give access to 3D netflix... sucks


----------



## Toe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Devedander*  /t/1443739/netflix-3d-streaming-is-live/60#post_22923156
> 
> 
> I have to guess that Comcast will be one of the last to give access to 3D netflix... sucks



Bummer!


----------



## drhill




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Toe*  /t/1443739/netflix-3d-streaming-is-live/50_50#post_22923565
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Devedander*  /t/1443739/netflix-3d-streaming-is-live/60#post_22923156
> 
> 
> I have to guess that Comcast will be one of the last to give access to 3D netflix... sucks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bummer!
Click to expand...

Welcome to xfinity.


----------



## madturbosnake

I have local suddenlink here in west tx, internet prompts me if sure want to watch in 3d, then go goes to the movie, still doesnt compare to my blu ray 3d movies, I still think even my direct tv 3d channels put out even better 3d than blu ray content on my VT25.


----------



## theenoch




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jedi2016*  /t/1443739/netflix-3d-streaming-is-live/60#post_22916204
> 
> 
> Is there a way to tell, or do you actually have to start watching the movie to see if it's in 3D or not? I see a lot of movies listed as "SuperHD", but still not seeing a single thing about 3D anywhere.



Next to "SuperHD", it will also say "3D"


Finally "activated" on my PS3, just watched Sammy's Adventure and was blown away by how good it looked, even in 720p. I also watched "Skeleton, Inc." and "Fire Ants" which were both fun. Before seeing "Sammy's", I watched "Cave of Forgotten Dreams" and was very disappointed in it. First time I have ever watched anything in 3D that gave me a head ache.


I am very thankful Netflix has started streaming 3D, now if they would start 3D blu-ray rentals, I would re-subscribe to that service.


----------



## Don Landis




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Devedander*  /t/1443739/netflix-3d-streaming-is-live/60#post_22923156
> 
> 
> I have to guess that Comcast will be one of the last to give access to 3D netflix... sucks



Locally, we started seeing ads running for xfinity / Comcast stating: "Soon, we will be increasing speeds of your cable internet connection to 2 and 3 times current speed. up to 100mbs." I suspect this would be in the range so that Netflix 3D can be offered. I hope this comes true. I look forward to having Netflix 3D soon.


----------



## drhill

Don't bet on it. My area got the speed increase over the summer.


----------



## madturbosnake

the movie selection is horrible


----------



## Don Landis




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *drhill*  /t/1443739/netflix-3d-streaming-is-live/60#post_23030680
> 
> 
> Don't bet on it. My area got the speed increase over the summer.



Well, they could have gotten it 3 years ago but the fact is Netflix just started to offer this a couple weeks ago.


The launch with 3D and 4K content was announced at CES in January as an expanding market and title set.


Sorry to rain on your campaign of pessimism but indicators are now very positive for Netflix 3D.


The selection today is by far much bigger than is was two months ago and will continue to grow. Obviously, the first step will be for consumers to get the service provider speed. Competition will drive that. Here the ads are bragging that this new cable speed will be far superior to AT&T which appears to be the competitor.


----------



## drhill

Comcast drags its feet on everything. Weren't they the last major ISP to "allow" HBOGo on Xbox? Comcast forgets they are in the service industry. Legalized monopolies are great. Net neutrality doesn't stand a chance. I can't fathom how they could cap your bandwidth (a practice currently suspended) and still disallow certain traffic. Cell providers got their own shot handed to them for doing that with charging extra for tethering on metered plans.


I have no hope for them on new Netflix features because I still see them throttling movies I'm watching. They tend to give off a feeling of contempt towards Netflix. I know this because my father works in the network analyst department of Comcast (can't remember the exact title) and the way he talks about Netflix, bandwidth, and their negotiations you would think Netflix which across the border to rape their horses and riding off on their women.


----------



## Don Landis

Comcast used to be on the leading edge. I was on the beta test team for the original Broadband back in the 90's. But today you may be right about dragging their feet. I have a business account so I don't see the caps the rest do. Been pretty happy with their service.


I guess the real question is what can we do if Comcast is way above the competition. I have Netflix and it is actually very good and consistent quality. I have it on my PS3 for the Home theater but also on ipad and computers and Vizio TV. The aps are different but the quality is pretty consistent.


----------



## drhill

Agreed about Comcast being leading edge in the past. And honestly their product isn't poor. It just isn't all it can be. I'd love to see them push more IP based delivery systems for cable tv. Lets be rid of the old cable box model! Though in fairness almost the whole industry is slow on this one, mostly because of content providers I assume. But the staggered roll outs of things like the HBOGo is infuriating.


I also agree that Comcast is above the competition, but that's mostly because I can only get slow DSL and satellite, which wouldn't get me local sports. A neighboring township screwed me out of FIOS. Netflix is mostly good on my 3d blu ray player, but there is a noticable drop in quality at least once a few minutes into a show/movie and then sometimes it seems to happen at an interval. I pay for 50mbps and I definitely get that on downloads that aren't Netflix. A newer Netflix client on my GTV box (first Gen Sony) spends the first 30 seconds at VCR quality. I'm assuming that is something with the GTV client or hardware though.


----------



## Don Landis

I think the worst quality I get here on Netflix is with a bluray player app. I really don't use it. I normally use PS3 in the Home theater, and it is very good on the HD channels. My daughter has a Roku box and the quality is excellent now that she switched from AT&T DSL to Comcast. She is out in the country too. I think its like anything else, the breakout for Netflix 3D and also the 4K will be a region at a time and we're just not on the list yet. Presently, I have plenty of 3D programming to fill my time so it isn't like I have nothing to watch.


----------



## Jedi2016

Still so sign of it here. I can see plenty of titles listed as SuperHD, but nothing in 3D. Using Suddenlink in Texas, by the way.


----------



## cakefoo

Cox cable in Arizona, just noticed I have a 3D section now...


Watched a bit of Pina, has its ups and downs, mostly ups in terms of 3D. Fun movie to watch with someone.


----------



## Don Landis

cakefoo- Looking forward to a comparative review from you for a 3D BD vs. 3D Netflix


----------



## biliam1982

Any news on when NF might add other devices to stream 3D besides the PS3 and LG TV's?


----------



## johnny905

Is this just in the US or is Netflix Canada streaming 3D?


----------



## Muddeprived

I see some 3D content on netflix (PC):


3D Dive

3D Safari

Oscar's Oasis 3D

Angelo Rules 3D

Plankton Invasion 3D

Jackass 3 3D

The Adventures of Tintin

and some more....


----------



## Jedi2016

No mention of 3D here for those titles. Still limited by ISP.


----------



## Pagali

I'm getting excellent Netflix 3D with a Sony BDP-5100 3D bluray player & Panasonic 65-GT50 TV. Surewest (Sacramento) fiberoptic internet. 57 titles available at present.


----------



## mp06011999




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jedi2016*  /t/1443739/netflix-3d-streaming-is-live/60#post_23374589
> 
> 
> No mention of 3D here for those titles. Still limited by ISP.



I have DSL via Centurylink in Vegas and NO SperHD/3D option from Netflix.


See: https://support.netflix.com/en/node/8739


----------



## Jedi2016

Okay, I'm starting to see how this works now, and all I have to say is this: That's just stupid. Because my ISP _does_ support it... I've already got SuperHD titles.


I have three devices downstairs capable of running Netflix. My PS3, my BD player, and my TV. Of those, I only use one... my BD player. Why? Because it has easy to use controls.. play, pause, arrow keys, etc. I can play video the way people play video.


Guess which one (and only one) is NOT on their list of supported devices? I already burned up one PS3 by watching video exclusively, I'm not doing it to another one. And my LG TV doesn't pipe its internal audio to my receiver, and there's no way in hell I'm going to use the TV's built-in crap speakers when I've got a perfectly serviceable high-quality surround system wired up.


My BD player is a Sony, that's perfectly capable of playing any other 3D content I feed it. And clearly, Sony has the capability of creating firmware updates to run this, considering their game console has it. So why not roll out an update to my player? It's not that old, I assume they're still making updates for it.


----------



## cinema13

Mfgrs have no interest in updating previously released players. My 3D Samsung D6700 player gets no 3D firmware update. In fact, they won't even update the Netflix audio to 5.1 or close-captioning! Just the opposite in fact...they removed the BLOCKBUSTER app! The CE companies have no problem giving you less, but they will never give you more. They want you to buy their current models.


----------



## quentenstash

Now that Netflix has opened Super HD to all isp's, is anybody getting titles in 3D? Just curious. And what titles are available?


----------



## rekbones

Yes on the PS3. there are about 50 titles at least. Very few devices can display the 3D to date even though its on all ISP's


----------



## sparky7




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *quentenstash*  /t/1443739/netflix-3d-streaming-is-live/60#post_23795278
> 
> 
> Now that Netflix has opened Super HD to all isp's, is anybody getting titles in 3D? Just curious. And what titles are available?




My Samsung BD-F5900 displays Netfix 3D.


mark


----------



## Jedi2016

Still limited by hardware. My BD player got a firmware update today (no idea what it was for, I can't find any mention of it online), but no change to Netflix. Still stuck watching 3D on the Playstation.


----------



## mp06011999

I too have been pleasantly surprised with the recent addition of SUPER HD and 3D from Netflix of late. And to think I was under the previous impression that my 10 Mbps DSL from Cntrylink was gonna need upgrading. Nope.


I use PS3s for all my BD & HT streaming needs.


----------



## Bond 007

3D?! Hah...Id be happy with HD!


----------



## mp06011999

Being DSL, I do truly get 10Mbps (or very close to it) 99% of the time. What a lot of people forget about fast cable is that your speeds depend on how many other folks are "feeding at the trough" at that time. Whereas DSL is based upon your distance from the source and thus changes in speed are rare.


Anyhow, $40 a month + taxes and no bundles of any kind. No, I'm not getting my broadband for $30 while paying $80 for a home phone or pay tv service I don't need.


___________________________________________________________
* Cntrylink 10Mbps DSL = $40

* Netflix w/ SUPER HD & 3D = $8

* Blockbuster 2 BDs/Games at a time = $15

* Antenna on the roof + HD DVR for HD TV = Free


----------



## drhill

I almost always get my 50+ Mbps from Comcast. Except when they decide to throttle Netflix. But there are other services I use that I have to throttle myself because I will get between 6.2-6.4 Megabytes per second and it kills all internet to other devices to the house.


Guess I'll have to see if my GTV devices can use this. Doubt it.


----------



## gmkmay

I've got Brighthouse in Central FL, 90mbit (doesn't matter time of the day, I get 97-100mbit when speed testing) and the 3d works great. I'm sure I don't need anywhere near as much bandwidth as I have for netflix, but the move to give everyone access to the higher bitrate streams was smart.


----------



## drhill

Watched a super hd title (Chasing Ice) on my GTV NSZ-GT1. Other then the always constant ****** video the first 10 seconds (google tv thing, maybe to do with ethernet) it looked fantastic.


----------



## GTIguy

Just noticed last night that some of the Netflix titles are available on 3D through Comcast here in southern PA. I watched part of a very cheesy Titans/Gladiator movie just to guage the 3D Effect, wasn't bad!


----------



## Cla55clown

I can confirm 3D Netflix content is showing up on my Sony S-5100 Blu-ray player. On my shortlist to see first is Art of Flight, Beowulf, and A Turtle's Tale all on 3D. I'm on Time Warner Cable in Central North Carolina.


----------



## Toe

Anyone had luck getting the 3d titles on Oppo players? Also, what type of audio do we get with these 3d titles?


----------



## RolandL




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Cla55clown*  /t/1443739/netflix-3d-streaming-is-live/90#post_23820776
> 
> 
> I can confirm 3D Netflix content is showing up on my Sony S-5100 Blu-ray player. On my shortlist to see first is Art of Flight, Beowulf, and A Turtle's Tale all on 3D. I'm on Time Warner Cable in Central North Carolina.



I have a Sony 3D blu-ray also (don't know the model number). I'll see if I can do Netfilx 3D on it. I can get it on my PS3 but at times the speed is too slow (8 mb) so the movie stops. On the PC's its 50mb. I"ll have to see if the Sony Blu-ray player is faster.


----------



## TonyDP

I currently have a 7mbps limit (planning to upgrade to Comast next week) but I notice that on my PS3 3D is only displayed at 720p (still looks quite good though, way better than Vudu). Is this 720p a function of the PS3 or my current speed limit?


----------



## flyingmunkey




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TonyDP*  /t/1443739/netflix-3d-streaming-is-live/90#post_23823968
> 
> 
> I currently have a 7mbps limit (planning to upgrade to Comast next week) but I notice that on my PS3 3D is only displayed at 720p (still looks quite good though, way better than Vudu). Is this 720p a function of the PS3 or my current speed limit?



i'm pretty sure that limit is on netflix. i have 150Mbps and i still only get 720p. while it does look better than any hd broadcast 3d, any 3d that isn't 1080p just doesn't look right to me. my brain hurts after a bit, where i have no issues with 3d bd. i don't know though, maybe it's just my display.


----------



## TonyDP




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *flyingmunkey*  /t/1443739/netflix-3d-streaming-is-live/90#post_23844669
> 
> 
> i'm pretty sure that limit is on netflix. i have 150Mbps and i still only get 720p. while it does look better than any hd broadcast 3d, any 3d that isn't 1080p just doesn't look right to me. my brain hurts after a bit, where i have no issues with 3d bd. i don't know though, maybe it's just my display.



I got the Comcast upgrade yesterday and watched parts of Sammy's Adventure on my LG LM7600 directly thru the TV and via a slim PS3 connected to the TV. While I still haven't found a way to have the LG display what resolution it was playing at, the image looked crisper when I was going straight from the LG rather than the PS3 (which still showed as 720p).


----------



## Toe

Does Comcast not work in some areas for 3d streaming? I am using a PS3 and no 3d titles are showing up.


----------



## Sinistar83

Has anyone had any luck with Cox & Netflix 3D Streaming on PS3?


I tried a few of the titles available in 3D on the PS3 app and the audio plays fine but the video "stutters" a lot like the old Herbie Hancock "Rockit" video from the 80's lol. I know I have enough bandwidth.. Netflix site says you need at least 12 mbps download but I get at least 25+ from Cox.

Besides Wi-Fi, I also tried LAN cable into the router, and also the LAN cable directly into the modem, but it did not make a difference.


----------



## mp06011999

My DSL speed is capped at 10 Mb/s and I had one occasion where a Netflix 3D movie paused at the very beginning for just about 3 seconds and then resumed just fine. Haven't watched many 3D titles on Netflix. Mostly I'm watching Super HD titles. Never any issues, no buffering or anything other than the one time I mentioned above.


Just mentioning it because technically speaking, I shouldn't be getting this good of streaming with this speed. But I do.


----------



## Toe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Sinistar83*  /t/1443739/netflix-3d-streaming-is-live/90#post_23856307
> 
> 
> Has anyone had any luck with Cox & Netflix 3D Streaming on PS3?
> 
> 
> I tried a few of the titles available in 3D on the PS3 app and the audio plays fine but the video "stutters" a lot like the old Herbie Hancock "Rockit" video from the 80's lol. I know I have enough bandwidth.. Netflix site says you need at least 12 mbps download but I get at least 25+ from Cox.
> 
> Besides Wi-Fi, I also tried LAN cable into the router, and also the LAN cable directly into the modem, but it did not make a difference.



I noticed the same thing on some of the titles like a few IMAX selections, but every movie I have played so far is fine. Not sure what the deal is. I am getting about 19 mbps download which should be plenty and again movies work great, its just some of the other titles I have tried like IMAX stuff.


----------



## Sinistar83




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Toe*  /t/1443739/netflix-3d-streaming-is-live/90#post_23857513
> 
> 
> I noticed the same thing on some of the titles like a few IMAX selections, but every movie I have played so far is fine. Not sure what the deal is. I am getting about 19 mbps download which should be plenty and again movies work great, its just some of the other titles I have tried like IMAX stuff.



Toe I think you are right about some of the movies not working correctly. When I initially tried it I only tried a few movies, thought it was the service too but today I had more time and tried all the movies in the "3D" genre listed. These are the ones that did not work for me when I tried to play them for a few minutes:

Plankton Invasion 3D

Mummies secrets of the Pharaohs IMAX

Legends of Flight IMAX

Arabia IMAX

Scary Tales

Shark Night

Dino King

Wild ocean IMAX

Dinosaurs Alive IMAX

Dinosaurs Giants of Patagonia IMAX

Live Fire

Oscar's Oasis

Grand Canyon

Ultimate G's: Zac's Flying Dream

Angelo Rules 3D

Skeleton, Inc.

The Ultimate Wave Tahiti IMAX


I did just get off the phone with Netflix and let them know about issues with those specific movies stuttering in 3D. They said they would have their engineers look at it, but the guy on the phone did not see those movies have any other reports playing in 3D, so maybe no one else has called on them yet like I did?


Also Interesting I didn't see Beowulf on the 3D Category, but when I searched for the movie it came up in search and it was playable in 3D with no issues, I wonder what other 3D movies are not in the category but are available via search? I wish they would add Dredd streaming in 3D too.


----------



## TonyDP

I'm pretty sure part of the problem is tied to the different Netflix apps for different 3D devices. I own two 3D TVs - a 2010 Samsung and a 2012 LG; each has a PS3 connected to it via high speed HDMI cable. Each TV is also networked and has its own Netflix app.


None of the Scary Tales shows worked on either TV thru their respective PS3's Netflix app, exhibiting horribly bad flicker and skipping, as if the left and right images were not in sync. But when I watched them thru the LG TV's Netflix app, they all worked just fine.


I think Netflix needs some feedback from viewers informing them that they need to take another look at their 3D implementation across all their supported devices. They also need to do a better job of listing which of their movies are available in 3D.


----------



## mp06011999

Well guys, I gotta recant my earlier post about no issues.


I decided to try those 3D titles listed and had the same stuttering you mentioned - BUT only on the PS3. Immortals and Tormented were no problem, but every single title Sinistar listed was a problem. So I chatted in with Netflix support. They said that they would like to hear from guys with higher speeds than mine that can't watch these 3D titles.

*SO PLEASE chat or call Netflix*. They really couldn't help me saying that my speed is not fast enough to expect 3D titles to play well. *HOWEVER, my Sony TV's Netflix app plays them ALL just fine, but not my PS3's Netflix app.*


And before you ask (as Netflix asked) my PS3 has plenty of memory, is up to date and is only 2 months old. Same as the TV. The TV's web apps all typically perform MUCH worse with lag and buffering than the PS3's. BUT the TV will stream 3D titles that the PS3 won't. ???????


----------



## Toe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Sinistar83*  /t/1443739/netflix-3d-streaming-is-live/90#post_23858117
> 
> 
> Toe I think you are right about some of the movies not working correctly. When I initially tried it I only tried a few movies, thought it was the service too but today I had more time and tried all the movies in the "3D" genre listed. These are the ones that did not work for me when I tried to play them for a few minutes:
> 
> Plankton Invasion 3D
> 
> Mummies secrets of the Pharaohs IMAX
> 
> Legends of Flight IMAX
> 
> Arabia IMAX
> 
> Scary Tales
> 
> Shark Night
> 
> Dino King
> 
> Wild ocean IMAX
> 
> Dinosaurs Alive IMAX
> 
> Dinosaurs Giants of Patagonia IMAX
> 
> Live Fire
> 
> Oscar's Oasis
> 
> Grand Canyon
> 
> Ultimate G's: Zac's Flying Dream
> 
> Angelo Rules 3D
> 
> Skeleton, Inc.
> 
> The Ultimate Wave Tahiti IMAX
> 
> 
> I did just get off the phone with Netflix and let them know about issues with those specific movies stuttering in 3D. They said they would have their engineers look at it, but the guy on the phone did not see those movies have any other reports playing in 3D, so maybe no one else has called on them yet like I did?
> 
> 
> Also Interesting I didn't see Beowulf on the 3D Category, but when I searched for the movie it came up in search and it was playable in 3D with no issues, I wonder what other 3D movies are not in the category but are available via search? I wish they would add Dredd streaming in 3D too.



I tested some of those titles in your list and had problems with all the ones I tested. I just reported the problem to Netflix as well.


----------



## mp06011999




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Toe*  /t/1443739/netflix-3d-streaming-is-live/90#post_23861677
> 
> 
> I tested some of those titles in your list and had problems with all the ones I tested. I just reported the problem to Netflix as well.



Kudos. Netflix (as with all companies) likes to say that "_we've never heard of this problem_". So the more that call the better.


----------



## Sinistar83




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mp06011999*  /t/1443739/netflix-3d-streaming-is-live/90#post_23861563
> 
> 
> Well guys, I gotta recant my earlier post about no issues.
> 
> 
> I decided to try those 3D titles listed and had the same stuttering you mentioned - BUT only on the PS3. Immortals and Tormented were no problem, but every single title Sinistar listed was a problem. So I chatted in with Netflix support. They said that they would like to hear from guys with higher speeds than mine that can't watch these 3D titles.
> 
> *SO PLEASE chat or call Netflix*. They really couldn't help me saying that my speed is not fast enough to expect 3D titles to play well. *HOWEVER, my Sony TV's Netflix app plays them ALL just fine, but not my PS3's Netflix app.*
> 
> 
> And before you ask (as Netflix asked) my PS3 has plenty of memory, is up to date and is only 2 months old. Same as the TV. The TV's web apps all typically perform MUCH worse with lag and buffering than the PS3's. BUT the TV will stream 3D titles that the PS3 won't. ???????



I have a LG 55ga7900 Google TV and when I run the Netflix app built in the TV and play any of the 3D movies I tried on the PS3 app, the app does not have any play 3D option for those particular movies, not sure when they will add 3D to the TV's PS3 app. .


----------



## Don Landis

I also have the same problems with those titles on my PS3 Netflix. Other titles play just fine. I'd be glad to call too. Can you all post the phone number and who you asked for to get to a person who knows how to file a complaint?


----------



## mp06011999




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Don Landis*  /t/1443739/netflix-3d-streaming-is-live/90#post_23862930
> 
> 
> I also have the same problems with those titles on my PS3 Netflix. Other titles play just fine. I'd be glad to call too. Can you all post the phone number and who you asked for to get to a person who knows how to file a complaint?



I went to Netflix.com and clicked on "contact us" at the bottom of the page where I then started a "chat". You also have the option to call them here: *1-800-585-7265*


If you go through the process above to find that phone number yourself, the page will give you a code to enter during the call. No doubt to automatically give them all your account info so you don't have to verbally do so.

*But YES, PLEASE EVERYONE CONTACT NETFLIX ABOUT YOUR PS3 3D ISSUES.*


Thanx.


----------



## tingham

I called Netflix as well.


I watched Grand Canyon:River at Risk in 3d a few weeks ago on my PS3 and it played fine. I got a message on my PS3 for an update to the Netflix app (version 2.14) and now the same movie stutters when playing in 3d now. I don't know what version of the app I had before but it seems that this update changed something with my Netflix 3d playback. Some 3d movies play fine but others stutter like members have reported here. I sure hope they fix it because I want to view all those IMAX titles in 3d.


----------



## seanboyx

Hey guys I think it's important to keep this thread going and to let Netflix know which titles are having issus, due to the fact that we are a minority in viewing 3D content. So far Cave of forgotten dreams and grand canyon are stuttering for me. I am on Comcast 30mbps using a PS3 to view the content.


----------



## mp06011999




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *seanboyx*  /t/1443739/netflix-3d-streaming-is-live/90#post_23916568
> 
> 
> Hey guys I think it's important to keep this thread going and to let Netflix know which titles are having issus, due to the fact that we are a minority in viewing 3D content. *So far Cave of forgotten dreams and grand canyon are stuttering for me.* I am on Comcast 30mbps using a PS3 to view the content.



So Netflix has known about it for over 2 weeks now and still hasn't fixed it. Awesome.


----------



## threed123

I'm a Netflix newbie. I tried searching for 3D movies and found a few, but none worked with my Sony 590 bluray player. How did you find the movies on their play list?


----------



## tingham

^^^ I don't think the 590 Netflix app supports 3d streaming yet. From all the posts that I have read the 3d Netflix streaming app is on some LG tv's, some 2013 Panasonic tv's, some Samsung tv's and bd players, and the PS3. Hopefully more devices will get an update to their apps to include the 3d streaming, including the 590.


----------



## old corps




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tingham*  /t/1443739/netflix-3d-streaming-is-live/120#post_23919043
> 
> 
> ^^^ I don't think the 590 Netflix app supports 3d streaming yet. From all the posts that I have read the 3d Netflix streaming app is on some LG tv's, some 2013 Panasonic tv's, some Samsung tv's and bd players, and the PS3. Hopefully more devices will get an update to their apps to include the 3d streaming, including the 590.



+1


I'm sure you're correct. I read another post from a 590 owner and it didn't have it. My 570 doesn't either and unfortunately I doubt very much if it ever will.










Ed


----------



## bandit7319

It's working and available on mine, but I'm having random problems with it. Some movies work perfectly fine. Examples are The immortals and Nitro Circus. But then most of the other ones don't work, it's almost like it's a buffering problem or something. I'll try to explain. I'll watch like a few frames of the movie and it'll just be the same few frames repeated for like 2 or 3 seconds, then it'll go to another few frames and keep showing those for a few seconds, then jump to another frame, so on n so forth. The audio streams fine. And just to make sure it wasn't something with my connecting all of a sudden dropping (which seemed unlikely anyway), I went back to the movies that worked with no problem and they were still working with no problem.


Any ideas or people having similar issues? I'm using Time Warner Cable's Turbo RoadRunner and my average DL speed is around 12 Mbps, and using the Netflix app on my PS3. Examples of movies I had problems with are Oscar's something about a lizard, Angelo Rocks, The Pharaohs, and Legends of Flight. It's really weird and annoying. I tried restarting the app but still had problems, and SuperHD works perfect for me. I didn't try restarting the PS3 though, but hopefully when I try again this afternoon it'll work.


----------



## seanboyx

Yes the stuttering problem is exactly what I am experiencing as well.


----------



## bandit7319

Really? Well, I'm happy to know it's not just me... but that also sucks at the same time Are you using PS3 or Time Warner Cable RoadRunner?


----------



## msg1

I've got a 2011 Panny 3D TV, a TiVo Premier and a 2012 Panny 3D Blu-Ray player (with dual HDMI outs). All three can stream Netflix (Super HD on the TiVo) but none can stream Netflix in 3D. I'd consider swapping out the BD player for one that I knew could stream Netflix in 3D, but it's got to have dual HDMI outs. Anyone have any suggestions? Thanks.


----------



## mp06011999




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bandit7319*  /t/1443739/netflix-3d-streaming-is-live/120#post_23920562
> 
> 
> .....
> 
> Any ideas or people having similar issues?....



GO back and read posts starting with 111. Netflix needs to fix this known issue but their interest in fixing it is directly tied to how many complaints they get. SO:


PLEASE EVERYONE CONTACT NETFLIX ABOUT YOUR (PS3) 3D ISSUES >>>>>
*1-800-585-7265*


Thanx.


Some devices stream 3D Netflix just fine and some that are supposed to (like the PS3) do not.


----------



## bandit7319

I called NetFlix and discussed it with them and got something that's reassuring for the most part.


NetFlix is aware of the problem, it's a known glitch. However, Sony develops the app for the PS3, so it's a known issue that's being worked on between NetFlix and Sony. They're working on finding out what the problem is and will fix it whenever they can.


Hopefully it won't take too terribly long, but, who knows, we're talking Netflix and Sony soooooo....


----------



## seanboyx

Well let's hope for the best. Also, I'm using a PS3 for Netflix to answer your earlier question.


Sean


----------



## tingham




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *old corps*  /t/1443739/netflix-3d-streaming-is-live/120_20#post_23919754
> 
> 
> +1
> 
> 
> I'm sure you're correct. I read another post from a 590 owner and it didn't have it. My 570 doesn't either and unfortunately I doubt very much if it ever will.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ed



Along with my PS3, I have the 580 and it will not stream Neflix 3D. In fact, it's Netflix app looks antiquated and I doubt Sony will update it as well.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *msg1*  /t/1443739/netflix-3d-streaming-is-live/120_20#post_23921001
> 
> 
> I've got a 2011 Panny 3D TV, a TiVo Premier and a 2012 Panny 3D Blu-Ray player (with dual HDMI outs). All three can stream Netflix (Super HD on the TiVo) but none can stream Netflix in 3D. I'd consider swapping out the BD player for one that I knew could stream Netflix in 3D, but it's got to have dual HDMI outs. Anyone have any suggestions? Thanks.



All I think you can do is wait either for an update to the 3d Netflix app for one of your current devices or purchase a twin hdmi bd player that someone has confirmed will stream 3d Netflix. I have not read of any current twin hdmi bd player's supporting the Netflix 3d streaming as of yet. If I had to guess which one would be able to stream 3d via Netflix 1st it would be a Samsung. Hopefully the new models will when they come out, but right now I know of none.


I think 2013 video playing devices have the best chance for the Netflix app to be updated to 3D streaming. Anything older and it might just be put on the wayside, I hope not though.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bandit7319*  /t/1443739/netflix-3d-streaming-is-live/120_20#post_23921360
> 
> 
> I called NetFlix and discussed it with them and got something that's reassuring for the most part.
> 
> 
> NetFlix is aware of the problem, it's a known glitch. However, Sony develops the app for the PS3, so it's a known issue that's being worked on between NetFlix and Sony. They're working on finding out what the problem is and will fix it whenever they can.
> 
> 
> Hopefully it won't take too terribly long, but, who knows, we're talking Netflix and Sony soooooo....



I hope Netflix and Sony can get all the 3d titles playing correctly on the PS3 but I'm not to optimistic it will be fixed quickly, as I have seen some issues like this on the PS3 take years to fix , especially when it comes to Sony doing the work. I am confident Sony and Netflix will solve the issue but it could be a LONG wait. I hope not though.


----------



## TonyDP

I've read that the PS4 will have a Netflix app right out of the gate; I have one on pre-order and will be curious to see how/if 3D works on that device.


----------



## seanboyx

I would like to do a full test of what works and what doesn't. Does anyone know where a full listing of the current 3D titles is located?


----------



## DonnieZ

Ok. Glad I'm not the only one expereincing these stuttering issues.


I've got a Samsung 60F7100 a PS3, and a Netflix subscription. My PS3 using wired Ethernet to my Comcast connection which regularly delivers over the advertised speeds, well after the initial "power boost" timeframe.


The only two titles I tried from Netflix in 3D were Legends of Flight and some animated cartoon that looked like it took place in the desert. I got the stuttering like was described above, so I just kind of gave up on Netflix 3D figuring it was epidemic to all their 3D offerings. Pretty much the list above looks like all the 3D titles I could find, as I couldn't find a specific 3D category. Are there other titles than those listed above that are having issues?


What's a title that's known to work OK with the PS3 and Netflix?


----------



## mp06011999

My Sony TV plays the Netflix 3D just fine but my PS3 DOES NOT.


There is a "3D" category in the Netflix app. At least there is with the PS3 and my TV Netflix app. You just gotta scroll down a few categories.


A few posts back there is a long list of ALL of the 3D titles that DO NOT play right on the PS3 (as of that posting). And all others play just fine.


----------



## tingham




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DonnieZ*  /t/1443739/netflix-3d-streaming-is-live/120_20#post_23929206
> 
> 
> What's a title that's known to work OK with the PS3 and Netflix?



"A Turtle's Tale: Sammy's Adventures" is a good one that works for me. Beowulf is also a working title on my ps3.


----------



## tingham




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *seanboyx*  /t/1443739/netflix-3d-streaming-is-live/120_20#post_23926944
> 
> 
> I would like to do a full test of what works and what doesn't. Does anyone know where a full listing of the current 3D titles is located?



I believe it was stated in this thread that most of the imax titles have the stuttering issue and all them that I have tried do stutter. I don't know where there would be a list of current 3d titles but maybe Netflix could point us to a list available online if someone contacted them? I might give them a call or send them an email and ask at some point.


----------



## tingham




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TonyDP*  /t/1443739/netflix-3d-streaming-is-live/120_20#post_23923421
> 
> 
> I've read that the PS4 will have a Netflix app right out of the gate; I have one on pre-order and will be curious to see how/if 3D works on that device.



Please report your findings here with the PS4 and Netlfix if you can. It's on my list for purchase at some point. Thanks....


----------



## Jedi2016

3D itself is built into the unit, and will be active once you download the initial firmware update. That includes 3D Blu-ray playback and 3D gaming, I can only assume it includes 3D Netflix. I'll be checking as well, of course... PS3 is currently my only readily-available method of watching Netflix in 3D.


Now, if Netflix would be so kind as to add some actual 3D _content_, we'd be in much better shape.


----------



## oleus




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tingham*  /t/1443739/netflix-3d-streaming-is-live/120#post_23930101
> 
> 
> I believe it was stated in this thread that most of the imax titles have the stuttering issue and all them that I have tried do stutter. I don't know where there would be a list of current 3d titles but maybe Netflix could point us to a list available online if someone contacted them? I might give them a call or send them an email and ask at some point.



the first time i watched ART OF FLIGHT in 3d there was no stuttering on my PS3. Last night, stutter city. I played another 3d movie (Beuwolf) for a few minutes, went back to the IMAX title and the stuttering was gone. For now.


----------



## fmedrano1977

I get the 3D section on my Samsung PN51F5500 but when I try to play I get a frozen frame with playing audio. Now on my Samsung PN60E550, the 3D section doesn't show up at all.


InsertCoin'd HTC One


----------



## Apostate

As I've posted in another forum.


From Canadian website: http://www2.macleans.ca/2013/11/01/netflix-aims-to-become-4k-video-leader-ditch-3d/ 

_"On the other hand, Netflix is taking the opposite tack to 3D, which it announced on a test basis in the United States earlier this year. That feature has proven to be unpopular with subscribers, mainly because people don’t want to wear glasses at home. The situation is different in movie theatres, since the glasses are part of that special experience, but it doesn’t necessarily translate well into home viewing.


“We’re probably looking to back out of it in the end. I’m not sure there’s enough value in it.” Hunt says. “We’ve got a small collection and we’ll keep that going but we’re certainly not looking to expand it.”"_


With the limited number of devices supporting Netflix 3D and picture problems with the most popular device (PS3) to support Netflix 3D, it's as if Netflix doesn't want its 3D to succeed.


----------



## tingham




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *oleus*  /t/1443739/netflix-3d-streaming-is-live/120_20#post_23936762
> 
> 
> the first time i watched ART OF FLIGHT in 3d there was no stuttering on my PS3. Last night, stutter city. I played another 3d movie (Beuwolf) for a few minutes, went back to the IMAX title and the stuttering was gone. For now.



Interesting. It seems that some 3d streaming movies benefit in playback from stopping the movie and starting it up again. I can get it to work sometimes but most of the time it will not.


I have been trying to watch "Grand Canyon Adventure:River at Risk" and it usually will stutter, but by stopping it and restarting I got it to play in 3d normally recently.


It's like the movie can't decide to play in 3d and it keeps switching between 2d and 3d, causing a perceived stuttering affect? There is supposedly an update coming to the Xbox and PS3 Netflix apps very soon to make them the same interface on both consoles. Maybe it will fix the 3d streaming problem we are having on some titles?


----------



## tingham




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Apostate*  /t/1443739/netflix-3d-streaming-is-live/140_20#post_23944674
> 
> 
> As I've posted in another forum.
> 
> 
> 
> “We’re probably looking to back out of it in the end. I’m not sure there’s enough value in it.” Hunt says. “We’ve got a small collection and we’ll keep that going but we’re certainly not looking to expand it.”"[/I]



Not good. I hope he changes his tune at some point, from more viewers of 3d content proving him wrong.


----------



## TonyDP




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Apostate*  /t/1443739/netflix-3d-streaming-is-live/120#post_23944674
> 
> 
> As I've posted in another forum.
> 
> 
> From Canadian website: http://www2.macleans.ca/2013/11/01/netflix-aims-to-become-4k-video-leader-ditch-3d/
> 
> _"On the other hand, Netflix is taking the opposite tack to 3D, which it announced on a test basis in the United States earlier this year. That feature has proven to be unpopular with subscribers, mainly because people don’t want to wear glasses at home. The situation is different in movie theatres, since the glasses are part of that special experience, but it doesn’t necessarily translate well into home viewing.
> 
> 
> “We’re probably looking to back out of it in the end. I’m not sure there’s enough value in it.” Hunt says. “We’ve got a small collection and we’ll keep that going but we’re certainly not looking to expand it.”"_
> 
> 
> With the limited number of devices supporting Netflix 3D and picture problems with the most popular device (PS3) to support Netflix 3D, it's as if Netflix doesn't want its 3D to succeed.



The reason the experience has been unpopular is because you can count the number of supported devices on one hand and most of their 3D titles don't work. Kind of hard to come to any rational business decision based on such a half-assed rollout. I signed up for Netflix because of curiosity about how 3D worked on their service. If they decide not to support it going forward, I will probably cancel my subscription.


----------



## Jedi2016

Hmph. "Mostly because people don't want to wear glasses". Well, if that were the case, they wouldn't have bought a damn 3D TV, would they?


The real reason is "Because Netflix doesn't have **** for 3D content". I've watched maybe three things so far, and I'm pretty much done with everything that piqued my interest. That's just sad... my regular queue has like twenty things in it.


----------



## Don Landis

Suggest you all write to Neil Hunt and Reed Hastings and thank them for bringing 3D to Netflix. Let him know many of your friends bought into 3D because finally, Netflix is adding 3D to their service. be very positive about what they are doing. Then suggest they need to expand the number of Netflix 3D capable TVs and correct the bugs in some of the programs.


----------



## old corps




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Don Landis*  /t/1443739/netflix-3d-streaming-is-live/120#post_23946043
> 
> 
> Suggest you all write to Neil Hunt and Reed Hastings and thank them for bringing 3D to Netflix. Let him know many of your friends bought into 3D because finally, Netflix is adding 3D to their service. be very positive about what they are doing. Then suggest they need to expand the number of Netflix 3D capable TVs and correct the bugs in some of the programs.



How do we do that Don? Sorry if I missed a link or other info somewhere.










Ed


----------



## tingham

I turned on my PS3 today and the new Netflix interface was up and running. As far a 3D streaming playback is concerned with the new interface, it seems the same to me. Last night I was watching on the old interface and Netflix seems to be fixing titles I previously tried to view that had stuttering.


I can view quite a bit more of the imax 3d films than I did in the past with no stuttering like before. It seems to me that they are fixing them one at a time, as a couple titles that I tried to view still stuttered, but it's way better as far as playable titles is concerned than it was previously on my system.


----------



## Don Landis




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *old corps*  /t/1443739/netflix-3d-streaming-is-live/120#post_23946857
> 
> 
> How do we do that Don? Sorry if I missed a link or other info somewhere.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ed



One way is to use e-mail to [email protected] This will get your comments heard by the board of directors, including Reed Hastings. Another is to become a stock holder and log into the conference call for the quarterly report and ask your question directly to Reed Hastings. Just keep it related to growth and expansion of Netflix as opposed to technical issues on the conference call for stock holders.


----------



## Don Landis




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tingham*  /t/1443739/netflix-3d-streaming-is-live/120#post_23949033
> 
> 
> I turned on my PS3 today and the new Netflix interface was up and running. As far a 3D streaming playback is concerned with the new interface, it seems the same to me. Last night I was watching on the old interface and Netflix seems to be fixing titles I previously tried to view that had stuttering.
> 
> 
> I can view quite a bit more of the imax 3d films than I did in the past with no stuttering like before. It seems to me that they are fixing them one at a time, as a couple titles that I tried to view still stuttered, but it's way better as far as playable titles is concerned than it was previously on my system.



Last night I checked into Netflix 3D and everyone I tried to watch seemed to be working. Looks like our reports are being attended to. Yeah!


----------



## kludd323

Update didn't fix anything for me. Everything that was broken before still is.


Just about the only movies that I can get to work are the Asian horror flicks, which is fortunate since those are what I most want to watch of what little they have.


----------



## Don Landis

That's too bad. Last night I watched several IMAX 3D programs and all were working perfectly. I especially enjoyed the IMAX one: Wild Ocean. The sound track was also awesome.


The video image quality was excellent even though it was 720p60, a limitation of the PS3 for these 3D videos.


The PS3 has a new Netflix app too. When I open it and log in it looks to be a different layout.


----------



## TonyDP




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tingham*  /t/1443739/netflix-3d-streaming-is-live/120#post_23930111
> 
> 
> Please report your findings here with the PS4 and Netlfix if you can. It's on my list for purchase at some point. Thanks....



I DL'd the Netflix app on my PS4 tonight and there is no 3D support. The PS3 app has a 3D section and specific movies have a 3D icon; neither appears on the PS4 app.


----------



## biliam1982




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TonyDP*  /t/1443739/netflix-3d-streaming-is-live/150#post_23980162
> 
> 
> I DL'd the Netflix app on my PS4 tonight and there is no 3D support. The PS3 app has a 3D section and specific movies have a 3D icon; neither appears on the PS4 app.



I too am disappointed w/ Netflix's support for 3D. I tried the Roku 3 and Oppo 103. Both of which should do it, yet neither of them have it.


----------



## Apostate




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *biliam1982*  /t/1443739/netflix-3d-streaming-is-live/150#post_23980955
> 
> 
> I too am disappointed w/ Netflix's support for 3D. I tried the Roku 3 and Oppo 103. Both of which should do it, yet neither of them have it.



It's as if Netflix doesn't want its 3D to be popular. Netflix seemingly want to create an excuse to axe 3D from its offering by claiming 3D is unpopular while, on the other hand, limiting the devices that can access 3D.


----------



## Don Landis

I think this is more a Sony decision with the first release of PS4, than a Netflix refusal issue. I will be talking to Sony about it at CES in January. I'm sure they will have PS4 reps on staff to talk to and deliver the message.


I recall, several years ago, the PS3 was said to not be capable of any 3D except games, by Sony reps at CES. Then later on an Engineer was there who said they were working on it and it would be a software upgrade. 6 months later we had 3D on the PS3 for movies, not just games. Before the year was out we had Vudu with 3D on the PS3.


----------



## TonyDP




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Don Landis*  /t/1443739/netflix-3d-streaming-is-live/150#post_23982073
> 
> 
> I think this is more a Sony decision with the first release of PS4, than a Netflix refusal issue. I will be talking to Sony about it at CES in January. I'm sure they will have PS4 reps on staff to talk to and deliver the message.
> 
> 
> I recall, several years ago, the PS3 was said to not be capable of any 3D except games, by Sony reps at CES. Then later on an Engineer was there who said they were working on it and it would be a software upgrade. 6 months later we had 3D on the PS3 for movies, not just games. Before the year was out we had Vudu with 3D on the PS3.



The thing that gets me about Sony is that when they were aggressively pushing 3D, the PS3 clearly wasn't powerful enough to create a hi-res experience and Sony's TVs were some of the worst performing 3D sets from the first couple of generations. So its no wonder that 3D didn't take off for them.


Now that they have hardware than can actually support good 3D gaming experiences they seem to be backing away from 3D without ever acknowledging that they just tried to bring it to market too soon.


----------



## davidhammond

The first night, Netflix 3D offered 44 selections. By mid day Sunday they listed 42. Missing was a 3D film we had watched the previous day, The Immortals. Though it is not listed under 3D movies, it is till listed as my recently viewed movies and is still accessible in 3D. The major drawback I experience with Netflix 3D is my carrier, AT&T. I have their U450 package with their fastest Internet service. But, after 4 PM Pacific time, I get this message: Your server is too slow for 3D, switch to 2D viewing. Two choices become available - Try Again in 3D or Continue viewing in 2D. I can usually continue in 3D after repeating clicking on 3D choice.

We have viewed many of their 3D selections and have found some treasures like the Boeing documentary about the creation of the Dreamliner.


----------



## tingham




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TonyDP*  /t/1443739/netflix-3d-streaming-is-live/140_20#post_23980162
> 
> 
> I DL'd the Netflix app on my PS4 tonight and there is no 3D support. The PS3 app has a 3D section and specific movies have a 3D icon; neither appears on the PS4 app.



Thanks alot for reporting Tony. I assume it will get Netflix 3D streaming support at some point. If you see that it does please post.


----------



## tingham




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Don Landis*  /t/1443739/netflix-3d-streaming-is-live/140_20#post_23957416
> 
> 
> That's too bad. Last night I watched several IMAX 3D programs and all were working perfectly. I especially enjoyed the IMAX one: Wild Ocean. The sound track was also awesome.
> 
> 
> The video image quality was excellent even though it was 720p60, a limitation of the PS3 for these 3D videos.
> 
> 
> The PS3 has a new Netflix app too. When I open it and log in it looks to be a different layout.



Have you watched "Grand Canyon Adventure: River at Risk" yet Don? It looks and sounds great with the DD+ soundtrack. It's one of my favorites so far with the Netflix 3D streaming.


The new PS3 Netflix app is different. I like how it gives a fullscreen picture of the title with a more detailed description of the movie.


I don't like the Netflix box at the top right of the screen though. It's a very deep colored red box with "Netflix" in the middle. When browsing movies it leaves some serious IR of that box on my Panasonic GT50 plasma.


If your a plasma owner I would be careful with leaving the Neflix app up for prolonged periods. Maybe the screen saver kicks in after a while? I will have to check that.


----------



## Don Landis




> Quote:
> Now that they have hardware than can actually support good 3D gaming experiences they seem to be backing away from 3D without ever acknowledging that they just tried to bring it to market too soon.



I've had a very close relationship with Sony over the years, mostly with their broadcast division and their SCS division ( beta tester). They have had a great success with their 3D cameras and produce the best 3D HT projectors, 3D autostereo professional monitors, 3D OLED pioneer and the best 3D editing software available. It is really hard to imagine your comment being true, that they are backing away from 3D. But, I was surprised that they did bring the PS4 to market lacking 3D. I was ready to spring for one if it sported 3D in 1080p and UHD out of the gate, but I will be waiting instead. MY guess is they are not backing away from 3D, rather the 3D capability was not ready on the PS4 at release date. I will be asking at CES, however, in January. Officially Sony did respond to one reviewer that the PS4 does not support 3D at all at release, not even Blu Ray 3D until a later upgrade in software. So you'll just have to wait.










Davidhammer- I noticed that too on my repeat viewings, they weren't listed in the 3D section anymore. Must be a bug in their new app display page. But had no trouble watching a couple titles in 3D more than once. I too liked the Flight documentary and how the Dreamliner was made. I have stock in Boeing and the program was especially interesting for me on that level too.


tingham- I own the BD 3D on River at Risk and have watched the Netflix to compare. I have a good connection here and while it played fine, the PQW was a bit softer on the Netflix. I'm betting that was the difference between full HD 1080p x 1920 and the Netflix on my PS3 being 720P x 1280. But otherwise the sound and picture flow was great and similar. I never cared for Plasma for several reasons. Contrary to others, I just never liked the picture on plasma. I'm a projector person at heart. I've owned projectors since 1978 so I'm biased. I use a Sony VW-90ES now and the picture is very natural looking.


----------



## TonyDP




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Don Landis*  /t/1443739/netflix-3d-streaming-is-live/150#post_23989536
> 
> 
> I've had a very close relationship with Sony over the years, mostly with their broadcast division and their SCS division ( beta tester). They have had a great success with their 3D cameras and produce the best 3D HT projectors, 3D autostereo professional monitors, 3D OLED pioneer and the best 3D editing software available. It is really hard to imagine your comment being true, that they are backing away from 3D. But, I was surprised that they did bring the PS4 to market lacking 3D. I was ready to spring for one if it sported 3D in 1080p and UHD out of the gate, but I will be waiting instead. MY guess is they are not backing away from 3D, rather the 3D capability was not ready on the PS4 at release date. I will be asking at CES, however, in January. Officially Sony did respond to one reviewer that the PS4 does not support 3D at all at release, not even Blu Ray 3D until a later upgrade in software. So you'll just have to wait.



The focus of my comments was aimed primariy at hte PS4. In promoting the PS4, Sony's official stance in various press releases that I'd read was that while the console supported 3D, it was not a priority for them. I did find it telling that none of their first party titles had any 3D support. Even Killzone: Shadow Fall, a series in which the last game (Killzone 3 for the PS3) had a much hyped 3D mode, was released as a plain 2D game. Call of Duty: Ghosts and Assassin's Creed IV are two more games from franchises that historically support 3D, yet have gone 2D only for their latest iterations. Ironically, Trine 2, an independent game that can be downloaded on the PS4, has 1080p, 60fps full 3D and when the depth settings are maxxed, the 3D imagery is breathtaking so the hardware clearly has enough horsepower to pump out 3D visuals. Sadly, Sony isn't promoting the game at all and even their online store on the PS4 does not list the game unless you do a specific search for it. Hopefully, as the console matures, Sony and other developers will take another look at 3D.


----------



## Jedi2016

Trine 2 has wonderful art design, but it's not really pushing the system very hard. So it's no wonder they can get it to render at effectively 720p120 to get a 60fps 3D image out. Something like Killzone would probably result in more of a performance hit than they wanted, especially with that one pulling out all the bells and whistles as it is (graphically, at any rate). But I do wonder about titles like Assassin's Creed. I can't imagine the PS4 is having to work very hard at that game, even with the "enhanced graphical effects"... it's still very much a last-gen game, just running at "max settings". I can maybe understand 30fps being a design choice rather than a technical limitation, but if the system is capable of pushing those visuals at 60fps (which I imagine it is, with some optimization), then you can have that same 30fps in 3D without having to cut back any of the effects. And hell, you'd still have to drop the game to 720p anyway to get around the HDMI limitation of 24fps at 1080p (that's why Trine 2 is at 720p in 3D mode).. that offers up even more room to render.


----------



## Don Landis




> Quote:
> Sony's official stance in various press releases that I'd read was that while the console supported 3D, it was not a priority for them.



I just reviewed all the official press releases from Sony back to June and none stated that. Can you find at least one official press release stating that 3D is not a priority. Are you sure you weren't reading some review article, often these are full of fiction and agenda driven fabrication. It is not normal for any company to post negative statements like that in a press release. The closest I could find is a statement about "Automatic Patch Download" referencing that when new features become available and new software is initially scanned automatic download of the patches will update the PS4. Besides, 3D not being a priority would be no surprise as making a good game machine would be the leading priority.


----------



## TonyDP




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Don Landis*  /t/1443739/netflix-3d-streaming-is-live/150#post_23992731
> 
> 
> I just reviewed all the official press releases from Sony back to June and none stated that. Can you find at least one official press release stating that 3D is not a priority. Are you sure you weren't reading some review article, often these are full of fiction and agenda driven fabrication. It is not normal for any company to post negative statements like that in a press release. The closest I could find is a statement about "Automatic Patch Download" referencing that when new features become available and new software is initially scanned automatic download of the patches will update the PS4. Besides, 3D not being a priority would be no surprise as making a good game machine would be the leading priority.



There were comments by Sony executives; this article mentions a couple of them....

http://www.polygon.com/2013/2/25/4014662/3d-gaming-support-in-ps4


----------



## johnny905




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TonyDP*  /t/1443739/netflix-3d-streaming-is-live/150#post_23991459
> 
> 
> The focus of my comments was aimed primariy at hte PS4. In promoting the PS4, Sony's official stance in various press releases that I'd read was that while the console supported 3D, it was not a priority for them. I did find it telling that none of their first party titles had any 3D support. Even Killzone: Shadow Fall, a series in which the last game (Killzone 3 for the PS3) had a much hyped 3D mode, was released as a plain 2D game. Call of Duty: Ghosts and Assassin's Creed IV are two more games from franchises that historically support 3D, yet have gone 2D only for their latest iterations. Ironically, Trine 2, an independent game that can be downloaded on the PS4, has 1080p, 60fps full 3D and when the depth settings are maxxed, the 3D imagery is breathtaking so the hardware clearly has enough horsepower to pump out 3D visuals. Sadly, Sony isn't promoting the game at all and even their online store on the PS4 does not list the game unless you do a specific search for it. Hopefully, as the console matures, Sony and other developers will take another look at 3D.



Improved 3D games would have been a reason for me to buy a PS4 on day one. Now I just can't justify it. I'm happy enough with my PS3.


----------



## Don Landis




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TonyDP*  /t/1443739/netflix-3d-streaming-is-live/150#post_23995430
> 
> 
> There were comments by Sony executives; this article mentions a couple of them....
> 
> http://www.polygon.com/2013/2/25/4014662/3d-gaming-support-in-ps4



Thanks for the link. Not a Press Release but an interview from an official Sony spokesperson just the same. Assuming we can trust the non Sony source (article author) for his comments, I tend to dwell on the positive of what he said. The article emphasized a partial quote as it's title emphasizing something different and negative toward 3D. By the title alone you'd believe Sony gave up on 3D.


Note what he actually said:


> Quote:
> But that *doesn't mean that 3D* was an unwelcome feature on PlayStation 3 or that it *won't be on PlayStation 4*. "We liked what we can do on the PS3 with stereoscopic 3D," Yoshida said. "So if we can do it, let's do it."
> 
> 
> Though *3D* isn't a "focus" for the company's new console, it *is supported and, thanks to the increased graphical capabilities of the PS4, should outperform the PS3*. " But [the PlayStation 4] does do better because the basic capabilities are higher. More games will run at 1080p 60 frames, so it's [an] easier and better experience when you watch on a 3D TV."



This tells me Sony will add 3D feature set as it becomes ready in the user interface. Hardware ready for launch, software still buggy, may be awhile longer.



I wish more people would write the real story, not just pull negativity for sensationalism. But I guess that's why I'm here, to ask the questions and then dig for the truth. I still don't understand why so many hate 3D and _don't want others to enjoy it._ Nobody ever asked for PS4 to focus on 3D. All we want is for it to be available as an option. I think that goes for movies and TV sets too.


----------



## pheggie

3d titles on Netflix no longer show up on my PS3 is 3d removed?


----------



## tingham




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pheggie*  /t/1443739/netflix-3d-streaming-is-live/160_20#post_24010361
> 
> 
> 3d titles on Netflix no longer show up on my PS3 is 3d removed?



I don't see the 3d category any longer either. Also 3d movies that I watched in the past will only show in 2d now. Hmmm..wonder what there doing?


----------



## TonyDP

I cancelled my Netflix streaming account yesterday. I signed on primarily because of curiosity about their 3D offerings and was not at all impressed with the selection or support.


----------



## Don Landis

I, too, was much surprised by this move.


Last evening, I sat down to enjoy some netfix 3D programming since it finally was working so well here. First, my PS3 would not log on to Netflix. I checked the servers and was advised that my application needed updating, so I did. When the update completed, this time I had to log into my account with user ID and PW all over again. Then it logged into my account and the 3D category was gone! I did a search for 3D and only one showed up. Some Elephant documentary listed as a test. I tried it and it said the server was having trouble at this time try later. I tried 2 hours later and still no go.


I wonder if this is a PS3 issue or a Netflix issue?


Anyone using one of the approved LG TV's that had 3D still working?


Hopefully this is a Sony PS3 problem and not Netflix. I would hate to see Netflix pull the 3D titles down after they were only available for a couple weeks.


----------



## humphrey11




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tingham*  /t/1443739/netflix-3d-streaming-is-live/150#post_24010826
> 
> 
> I don't see the 3d category any longer either. Also 3d movies that I watched in the past will only show in 2d now. Hmmm..wonder what there doing?



Same deal here. What happened?! I am crossing my fingers they return.


----------



## pheggie

3d is definitely coming back I had an online chat with a Netflix rep just now

He said

"So I've looked into our internal servers and it looks like we are having some issues with 3D streaming, so we have temporarily removed it from all devices. Not to worry, I don't have an ETA at the moment but our engineers are currently working on getting this fixed! So do check back from time to time! It will be fixed soon, I promise!"


----------



## Seihaku




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *biliam1982*  /t/1443739/netflix-3d-streaming-is-live/150#post_23980955
> 
> 
> I too am disappointed w/ Netflix's support for 3D. I tried the Roku 3 and Oppo 103. Both of which should do it, yet neither of them have it.



Netflix uses Frame Packing for 3D, so unfortunately the Roku 3 will likely never get it (since the Roku 3 doesn't support Frame Packing). Unless Netflix lets you start picking your 3D (HSBS, OU, FP)


----------



## Don Landis

pheggie- Thanks for your report. Hopefully, this is a temporary issue. I can say that for about 2 weeks we had excellent streaming here on all the programs. Only the first week after going live did about 2 dozen titles not play properly on my PS3 but they (Sony) got that fixed.


Seihaku- I've been considering getting a simpler device to stream Netflix, Amazon, YouTube channels, Vudu+, and Hulu+ But That device must be 3D capable. So far, only the AppleTV box past my test for 3D on YouTube but that was in SBShalf. Thanks for your report and I will continue to wait whole I use my noisy PS3 for these services.


In other words, if it can't do 3D, I won't buy it.


----------



## Seihaku

Yeah, almost any device out there can do OU and SBS 3D with no problem ( I use SBS 3D on my Roku frequently ). Frame Packing playback seems limited to 3d capable blu-ray players and PS3s.


----------



## Don Landis

Things are improving with the streaming 3D. I was able to watch entire Sadako with about a dozen buffers. Then watched Legends of Flight non stop and looked real good. Next tried the Netflix experiment- Wild Elephants and while it played without buffering, it appeared like the left and right was reversed.


While we have a couple of these test videos that are improving, I see none of the SHD titles up yet.


----------



## Robt Clark


Okay think it's back up Cave of Forgotten Dreams, Nitro Circus, Imax Arabia, Little Brother, Dino all displaying icon


----------



## Mzd90




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Robt Clark*  /t/1443739/netflix-3d-streaming-is-live/150#post_24073061
> 
> 
> 
> Okay think it's back up Cave of Forgotten Dreams, Nitro Circus, Imax Arabia, Little Brother, Dino all displaying icon


It is


----------



## Don Landis

Been watching the Netflix return of 3D all evening. So far with exception of about 4 buffer pauses, the playback was perfect. Finally got to watch Ultimate G a cute story about a young boy who loves flying. The 3D scenery of northern Arizona and the Grand Canyon from the air in 3D was pretty spectacular.


A new movie I didn't see listed last month was "Don 2" In the theme of Mission Impossible, a world wide master criminal gets away with it with lots of surprises along the way. The audio was not 100% English so had to leave thye suntitles on. Languages spoken were Hindi, German and English, all mixed together. The production was Indian, but very well done. 3D excellent in some parts about 50% of the time, and other parts hardly noticeable. Where the story benefited from extreme depth, it was used. Nice! This one is worth watching again. The second time I can relax from needing to pay attention to the subtitles all the time.


Also by the time I completed these two movies, Netflix also brought back the "3D" genre section. There are 44 programs I counted, in that section to include the series episodes. I wonder if any others exist that got left out of the 3D section. Have to search those out.



So, contrary to the naysayers, who are always looking for evidence Netflix is out to "ditch 3D," it appears once again the facts trump the FUD seekers. I am often accused of seeing the this through rose colored glasses. Actually, I'm enjoying seeing the real world with dimension in 3D shutter or passive glasses, not FLAT.










Thank you Netflix for returning the 3D programming.


----------



## tingham




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Don Landis*  /t/1443739/netflix-3d-streaming-is-live/160_20#post_24075829
> 
> 
> Thank you Netflix for returning the 3D programming.


^


+1. I just got on here to report the 3D genre was back and 3D streaming is working again. I hope it stays that way for a while and some new content is added as well.


----------



## old corps




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tingham*  /t/1443739/netflix-3d-streaming-is-live/180#post_24075849
> 
> 
> ^
> 
> 
> +1. I just got on here to report the 3D genre was back and 3D streaming is working again. I hope it stays that way for a while and some new content is added as well.



I'm assuming that is via the PS3?


Ed


----------



## Don Landis

Yes, PS3 for me. I would like to hear if any LG or other TV set apps are also back up.


----------



## lurkor

In response to Don, Vizio 3D Netflix app is up and running. It looks good so far. although I only watched a few minutes.


----------



## tingham




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *old corps*  /t/1443739/netflix-3d-streaming-is-live/180_20#post_24075875
> 
> 
> I'm assuming that is via the PS3?
> 
> 
> Ed



Yes, via the PS3. I'm having problems with buffering though, so a movie will stop and I get the swirling icon showing percentage build until it reaches 100%, then it starts playing again. Which could take up to 1 minute or more...annoying.


I don't understand why this buffering is happening. I have 20 Mb down and this should be plenty of bandwidth for 3D streaming. I notice that this happens mostly in the evenings, as during the day 3D streaming usually works fine. I guess it it has something to do with more internet traffic in the evenings or Comcast throttling it at that time?


I'd also like to see Netflix possibly optimize their streaming a little more so less bandwidth is needed for their service. If that's possible?


----------



## Don Landis

Which Vizio model? Not on mine, 32" 3D model. The 3D programs are there but they do not play in 3D.


Tingham- Same here. Please note what your Netflix download rate is, not the download to your modem or even PS3. For example- Here I get 45 Mbs at the computer from comcast but the PS3 only sees 16Mbs. In prime time the buffering is several times for a movie. But after midnight I don't see any buffering on the same title.


This is strange too because my Vudo 3D movies never buffer. I would imagine Netflix is far more popular than Vudu but this is something they will need to work out. I'll bet it has to do with their back end ability to deliver large number of accesses to these high bandwidth programs. Think this is bad wait until they try to do tens of thousands of UHD programs. My gut feeling is that we have enough bandwidth at our end, its the back end server that has the bottleneck. I wonder which service is doing the 3D.



On a positive note, last evening very late I watched about half of Flying Dragon and it never buffered once. The 3D quality was excellent too with plenty of depth. I'll finish it up tonight after midnight.


----------



## lurkor

E551d-A0, cinema 3D I believe they call it. Cheap and sturdy (knock on wood.)


----------



## neobendez

I like when Netflix proudly advertises that it has The Office in SUPERHD, and then proudly displays it to me in like 17p...


----------



## Don Landis




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lurkor*  /t/1443739/netflix-3d-streaming-is-live/180#post_24078638
> 
> 
> E551d-A0, cinema 3D I believe they call it. Cheap and sturdy (knock on wood.)



Thanks. I thought it was one of the larger TV's My 32" model never seems to get the updates. Still doesn't have the 3d Go app yet the Vizio website claims it does have it.


----------



## Mzd90




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *neobendez*  /t/1443739/netflix-3d-streaming-is-live/180#post_24079443
> 
> 
> I like when Netflix proudly advertises that it has The Office in SUPERHD, and then proudly displays it to me in like 17p...


haha I found that funny. I had that once where something was labeled that and I started watching it and was like 









I just turned my wifi on and off and it fixed it though.


----------



## Apostate




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lurkor*  /t/1443739/netflix-3d-streaming-is-live/180#post_24078638
> 
> 
> E551d-A0, cinema 3D I believe they call it. Cheap and sturdy (knock on wood.)



To confirm, are you saying that your Vizio's built-in Netflix app supports Netflix 3D? I just ordered Vizio E420D-A0 for my son.


Since it's same year model as your Vizio, I wonder if my Vizio will have Netflix app that does 3D as well. If so, that would be great.










My boy is going to hook up his PS3 and use it to play all things 3D; but if the Vizio can do Netflix 3D at higher resolution than PS3's 720p, that would be icing on the cake.


----------



## lurkor

From previous posts I've read and somewhat forgotten on these forums, the TV may support Netflix 3D, but your local cable provider may not. I have mine connected to the internet with a cat 5 cable in Alaska through GCI at 20Meg If we can get the service up here, I would think you could get it about anywhere.


If it already works through your PS3, I'm quite confident it will work on the Vizio, but you never can be sure with electronics. The picture is quite nice on mine, and have since moved the old console to a projector downstairs. Good luck!!


----------



## pheggie




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Don Landis*  /t/1443739/netflix-3d-streaming-is-live/180#post_24078518
> 
> 
> Which Vizio model? Not on mine, 32" 3D model. The 3D programs are there but they do not play in 3D.
> 
> 
> Tingham- Same here. Please note what your Netflix download rate is, not the download to your modem or even PS3. For example- Here I get 45 Mbs at the computer from comcast but the PS3 only sees 16Mbs. In prime time the buffering is several times for a movie. But after midnight I don't see any buffering on the same title.
> 
> 
> This is strange too because my Vudo 3D movies never buffer. I would imagine Netflix is far more popular than Vudu but this is something they will need to work out. I'll bet it has to do with their back end ability to deliver large number of accesses to these high bandwidth programs. Think this is bad wait until they try to do tens of thousands of UHD programs. My gut feeling is that we have enough bandwidth at our end, its the back end server that has the bottleneck. I wonder which service is doing the 3D.
> 
> 
> 
> On a positive note, last evening very late I watched about half of Flying Dragon and it never buffered once. The 3D quality was excellent too with plenty of depth. I'll finish it up tonight after midnight.



Vudu 3d streams as H-SBS so requires half the bandwidth of Netflix 3d which is frame packed 720p minimum.


----------



## Don Landis




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pheggie*  /t/1443739/netflix-3d-streaming-is-live/180#post_24096726
> 
> 
> Vudu 3d streams as H-SBS so requires half the bandwidth of Netflix 3d which is frame packed 720p minimum.



This is not correct.


according to "Jake" at Vudu Engineering, the 3D content is sent at maximum bandwidth of 9 Mbs for it's HDX class content which is frame packed 1080p, HDX. To download Vudu 3D content requires a player or TV with a HDD.


There are a few titles that Vudu has _stored_ at top / bottom 540 x 1920 and a couple at SBS 1080 x 960, in other words, half resolution. No content is stored at Full TB or Full resolution SBS.


Some players such as the PS3 do not support 3D 1080p 60 x 1920 due to the frame buffer size limit. Therefore all 3D content is sent to the TV at a down converted 720p60 x 1280 resolution regardless of how Vudu streams the content. The blu ray player in the PS3 does support 24p for 3D but not the streaming section. It's just how the PS3 is wired. All 3D content from the PS3 is delivered as frame packed. Movies in HDX are stored at 1080 24p x 1920 and TV shows are stored at 1080 30p x 1920. But with the PS3, these movies are output to the TV at 1080 60p x 1920 for 2D and 720p60 x 1280 for 3D.


The long story short is this- Just because you have a Vudu 3D app on your streaming device does not mean that the 3DTV will support the format. Just because it supports HDMI 1.4a and 1080 24p x 1920 Blu Ray disks in 3D doesn't mean the TV will support 3D frame packed from Vudu. In my research on this it is entirely dependent on your equipment. I did uncover one verified 3D TV from Sharp that does not support it and displays Vudu 3D content in half resolution side by side which requires that the TV be put in manual 3D SBS mode to see 3D. It is also only HDMI1.3 compliant.. That report would support your claim that you can't see Vudu in frame packed but it does not mean that Vudu is streamed in SBS half resolution. I guess the real short story is, if you want full VUDU HDX frame packed it all depends on your equipment.


If you would like to ask Vudu engineering anything specific as to your system and Vudu app, you can find them available on the Vudu user support forum on the Vudu web site.


----------



## pheggie

I've recorded quite a few Disney and Sony 3d Vudu HDX movies through HDMI 1080i and 720p all show up as H-SBS. No HDD in Boxee or Samsung Bluray player only PS3 convert H-SBS as 720p frame pack on the fly.


----------



## Don Landis

As Vudu engineering said, it is all dependent on your equipment. FWIW- the bandwidth of a single HD frame in 2D is 4.5 Mbs. If they streamed SBSh the bandwidth would still be 4.5 Mbs. But it is not,. the 3D is frame packed is streamed at 9+Mbs.










I only get Vudu from 3 sources- Oppo app, PS3 app in my HT with a Sony Projector. and on my 32" Vizio 3D TV. All of them display as frame packed. I have not personally seen Vudu in SBSh but like you, have heard that some people do see it that way. ( Note, my Oppo has not been updated)


I don't really see a major problem with SBSh. It is an excellent compromise for sending 3D over 2D images that is far better than anaglyph. But when you combine SBSh with a passive screen it can be a double hit to the resolution causing a severe loss in resolution for the larger screens. I don't mind much here because my passive screen is only 32". I'm sure I would not like it if the Vizio was one of the 65" models.



Update- Last evening I activated my Vudu account on my new WDTV Live box and while it does deliver 3D in 1080p 60. The format is SBSh. There ya go! I now have equipment that does what you claim.







Bandwidth tested was just over 9Mbs as what Vudu engineering said it should be. Netflix, 3D is in the 12 Mbs range.


----------



## jvh4




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Don Landis*  /t/1443739/netflix-3d-streaming-is-live/180#post_24099060
> 
> 
> As Vudu engineering said, it is all dependent on your equipment. FWIW- the bandwidth of a single HD frame in 2D is 4.5 Mbs. If they streamed SBSh the bandwidth would still be 4.5 Mbs. But it is not,. the 3D is frame packed is streamed at 9+Mbs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I only get Vudu from 3 sources- Oppo app, PS3 app in my HT with a Sony Projector. and on my 32" Vizio 3D TV. All of them display as frame packed. I have not personally seen Vudu in SBSh but like you, have heard that some people do see it that way. ( Note, my Oppo has not been updated)
> 
> 
> I don't really see a major problem with SBSh. It is an excellent compromise for sending 3D over 2D images that is far better than anaglyph. But when you combine SBSh with a passive screen it can be a double hit to the resolution causing a severe loss in resolution for the larger screens. I don't mind much here because my passive screen is only 32". I'm sure I would not like it if the Vizio was one of the 65" models.
> 
> 
> 
> Update- Last evening I activated my Vudu account on my new WDTV Live box and while it does deliver 3D in 1080p 60. The format is SBSh. There ya go! I now have equipment that does what you claim.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bandwidth tested was just over 9Mbs as what Vudu engineering said it should be. Netflix, 3D is in the 12 Mbs range.



So are you saying Netflix requires a faster internet connection than Vudu? I ask because Netflix 3D while now working buffers too much to be watchable for me. Vudu on the other hand I can watch no problem. I did the speed test through the Vudu app on my PS3 and it maxed out their 9mps meter for the duration of the test. I am under the impression I have very fast internet. Netflix 3D is the only media that I have trouble with at home across any device.


I'm just wondering if the issue is with Netflix, or if Netflix 3D is just that much more demanding than anything else we stream? We watch 2D Netflix without any buffering at all.


----------



## tingham




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Don Landis*  /t/1443739/netflix-3d-streaming-is-live/180_20#post_24078518
> 
> 
> Tingham- Same here. Please note what your Netflix download rate is, not the download to your modem or even PS3. For example- Here I get 45 Mbs at the computer from comcast but the PS3 only sees 16Mbs. In prime time the buffering is several times for a movie. But after midnight I don't see any buffering on the same title.
> 
> 
> This is strange too because my Vudo 3D movies never buffer. I would imagine Netflix is far more popular than Vudu but this is something they will need to work out. I'll bet it has to do with their back end ability to deliver large number of accesses to these high bandwidth programs. Think this is bad wait until they try to do tens of thousands of UHD programs. My gut feeling is that we have enough bandwidth at our end, its the back end server that has the bottleneck. I wonder which service is doing the 3D.
> 
> 
> 
> On a positive note, last evening very late I watched about half of Flying Dragon and it never buffered once. The 3D quality was excellent too with plenty of depth. I'll finish it up tonight after midnight.



How can you tell the download rate for Netflix Don?. I'm using a wired connection from my router to the PS3. Prime time 3d is un-watchable for me with all the buffering. During the day no issues whatsoever. Netflix needs to do something with their streaming during prime time. I also notice that 2d streaming suffers at prime time as well, but no buffering occurs at that time with 2d, only 3d.


I watched Flying Dragon as well during the day with no issues, and like you I thought it was excellent. Lots of depth and pop out. The picture quality was excellent at 720p. Some of the best 3d pop out that I have seen.


----------



## Cla55clown

So the inlaws came to town over Christmas and I wanted to show her dad my fancy new 3D TV capabilities and fired up the Netflix on my Sony S5100 BDP and guess what...it freakin' buffered on every 3D movie I tried to stream and wouldn't play ultimately. I wasn't aware that I had "slow internet". Major disappointment and my father-in-law wasn't impressed. Major fail ...what gives and how can I work around this?


----------



## Jedi2016




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Cla55clown*  /t/1443739/netflix-3d-streaming-is-live/180#post_24141250
> 
> 
> So the inlaws came to town over Christmas and I wanted to show her dad my fancy new 3D TV capabilities and fired up the Netflix on my Sony S5100 BDP and guess what...it freakin' buffered on every 3D movie I tried to stream and wouldn't play ultimately. I wasn't aware that I had "slow internet". Major disappointment and my father-in-law wasn't impressed. Major fail ...what gives and how can I work around this?


You can't. The problem over Christmas was with Netflix's servers, it was slow for everyone (myself included). It had nothing to do with 3D or your equipment.


----------



## aaronwt




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Cla55clown*  /t/1443739/netflix-3d-streaming-is-live/180#post_24141250
> 
> 
> So the inlaws came to town over Christmas and I wanted to show her dad my fancy new 3D TV capabilities and fired up the Netflix on my Sony S5100 BDP and guess what...it freakin' buffered on every 3D movie I tried to stream and wouldn't play ultimately. I wasn't aware that I had "slow internet". Major disappointment and my father-in-law wasn't impressed. Major fail ...what gives and how can I work around this?



Wouldn't you want to show off a 3DTV with a proper 3D title? Like from a 3D BD? I can't think of any streaming service I would use to show off a TV. None of them come close to what a BD looks like. And the S5100 does a superb job with 2D and 3D BD titles.


----------



## jvh4




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *aaronwt*  /t/1443739/netflix-3d-streaming-is-live/180#post_24147597
> 
> 
> Wouldn't you want to show off a 3DTV with a proper 3D title? Like from a 3D BD? I can't think of any streaming service I would use to show off a TV. None of them come close to what a BD looks like. And the S5100 does a superb job with 2D and 3D BD titles.



I've watched several titles streaming OnDemand from HBO or Starz that I would be proud to show off. Sure the horizontal resolution might be a little lower than a Bluray, but the depth and pop out are still impressive. Honestly, the image isn't even that soft.


----------



## Cla55clown

Sure I could pop in a proper Blu-Ray 3D title but the only one I own at the moment is ST:Into Darkness and he's not really a star trek fan. I was hoping to demo a variety of 3D content available on Netflix. Guess the Netflix servers aren't up to the task and they don't seem to care. Bummer...I'm actually one of the few people that really likes home 3D after getting my Sony LED.


----------



## TVSTAR

Has anyone been able to get their S5100 to access Netflix 3D properly?


----------



## aaronwt




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TVSTAR*  /t/1443739/netflix-3d-streaming-is-live/180#post_24154290
> 
> 
> Has anyone been able to get their S5100 to access Netflix 3D properly?



In the past I had no issues, but i have not tried it recently.


----------



## Cla55clown




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TVSTAR*  /t/1443739/netflix-3d-streaming-is-live/180#post_24154290
> 
> 
> Has anyone been able to get their S5100 to access Netflix 3D properly?



Was able to watch the Cave documentary and then part of the Hole before it froze my machine. Art of Flight would only play about 4 seconds in 3D before locking up.


----------



## extech




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tingham*  /t/1443739/netflix-3d-streaming-is-live/180#post_24078497
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, via the PS3. I'm having problems with buffering though, so a movie will stop and I get the swirling icon showing percentage build until it reaches 100%, then it starts playing again. Which could take up to 1 minute or more...annoying.
> 
> 
> I don't understand why this buffering is happening. I have 20 Mb down and this should be plenty of bandwidth for 3D streaming. I notice that this happens mostly in the evenings, as during the day 3D streaming usually works fine. I guess it it has something to do with more internet traffic in the evenings or Comcast throttling it at that time?
> 
> 
> I'd also like to see Netflix possibly optimize their streaming a little more so less bandwidth is needed for their service. If that's possible?


I have a fast internet connection both on the Netflix app on the  tv (Samsung 8000) and the blu-ray (Panasonic dmp-xxx), though I use the tv and tried Friday to stream a 3d and it was terrible with the buffering- doesn't happen on HD streams- I have charter as an isp/cable company- do you complain to them or Netflix or both? Has anyone tried Amazon prime? I haven't even checked if they even have 3d titles.


----------



## extech




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jvh4*  /t/1443739/netflix-3d-streaming-is-live/180#post_24148445
> 
> 
> 
> I've watched several titles streaming OnDemand from HBO or Starz that I would be proud to show off. Sure the horizontal resolution might be a little lower than a Bluray, but the depth and pop out are still impressive. Honestly, the image isn't even that soft.


How is the audio (assuming you are going thru a avr) on the hbo or starz on demand 3d? Are they free or do you have to pay for them?


----------



## TonyDP




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *extech*  /t/1443739/netflix-3d-streaming-is-live/180#post_24162920
> 
> 
> 
> I have a fast internet connection both on the Netflix app on the  tv (Samsung 8000) and the blu-ray (Panasonic dmp-xxx), though I use the tv and tried Friday to stream a 3d and it was terrible with the buffering- doesn't happen on HD streams- I have charter as an isp/cable company- do you complain to them or Netflix or both? Has anyone tried Amazon prime? I haven't even checked if they even have 3d titles.



I really think the problem is with Netflix. I have a 25mbps connection, and constantly experienced buffering when viewing 3D movies to the point where they were unwatchable, whereas the 2D HD streams (as well as 3D streams from Vudu) worked just fine. I experienced the same behavior on two PS3's and my LG LM7600. I don't know if Netflix has dedicated but underpowered servers for 3D or what but clearly they still don't have a handle on streaming 3D.


----------



## tingham




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *extech*  /t/1443739/netflix-3d-streaming-is-live/200_20#post_24162920
> 
> 
> 
> I have a fast internet connection both on the Netflix app on the  tv (Samsung 8000) and the blu-ray (Panasonic dmp-xxx), though I use the tv and tried Friday to stream a 3d and it was terrible with the buffering- doesn't happen on HD streams- I have charter as an isp/cable company- do you complain to them or Netflix or both? Has anyone tried Amazon prime? I haven't even checked if they even have 3d titles.



As I have posted before, during the day everything works fine with Netflix, but I'm convinced that Neflix is at fault and their HD and 3D streaming cannot support their customer base fully during prime time, for whatever reason. Their service has been very bad for me during prime time, especially in the last month or so. I remember when they 1st supported Super HD for all and it worked great during prime time at 1st. I never see it now during prime time and it's been that way for a month or so. They screwed something up.


3D streaming is unwatchable with constant buffering. Supposed HD streaming of movies and shows at 480SD or 480P for long periods during prime time viewing. It's becoming so frustrating for me to watch that I might cancel my subscription until these issues are fixed...3D or not. I have a family, and work during the day so most of the time I'm watching in the evenings.


Maybe many people just don't notice the pic quality issues during prime time, since they have smaller tv's or no hd at all? On my 60" plasma it's not looking pretty. If they can't provide the service I'm paying for it makes no sense for me to continue using it. All the other services I use work fine day or night, Amazon prime, Vudu,..etc.


----------



## aaronwt




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tingham*  /t/1443739/netflix-3d-streaming-is-live/180#post_24165406
> 
> 
> As I have posted before, during the day everything works fine with Netflix, but I'm convinced that Neflix is at fault and their HD and 3D streaming cannot support their customer base fully during prime time, for whatever reason. Their service has been very bad for me during prime time, especially in the last month or so. I remember when they 1st supported Super HD for all and it worked great during prime time at 1st. I never see it now during prime time and it's been that way for a month or so. They screwed something up.
> 
> 
> 3D streaming is unwatchable with constant buffering. Supposed HD streaming of movies and shows at 480SD or 480P for long periods during prime time viewing. It's becoming so frustrating for me to watch that I might cancel my subscription until these issues are fixed...3D or not. I have a family, and work during the day so most of the time I'm watching in the evenings.
> 
> 
> Maybe many people just don't notice the pic quality issues during prime time, since they have smaller tv's or no hd at all? On my 60" plasma it's not looking pretty. If they can't provide the service I'm paying for it makes no sense for me to continue using it. All the other services I use work fine day or night, Amazon prime, Vudu,..etc.



I think it also depends on where you are at. I watched a couple of hours of Netflix last night. Now while it didn't stay on the same encode, it did stay with the 1080P encodes. So from my Roamio Pro I kept seeing the info screen switch back and forth from 1080 HD to 1080 Super HD for the couple hours of Netflix I watched last night.


Although this afternoon I watched some content and I saw 720P show up a few times, but at least it was still mostly 1080P encodes.


EDIT:







I didn't realize this was the 3D thread. I wasn't watching any 3D content. Just 2D content.


----------



## jvh4




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *extech*  /t/1443739/netflix-3d-streaming-is-live/180#post_24162929
> 
> 
> 
> How is the audio (assuming you are going thru a avr) on the hbo or starz on demand 3d? Are they free or do you have to pay for them?



I do go through an AVR and I believe everything on HBO is 5.1, but I will specifically check a few of the 3D movies and make sure its true. We streamed Jack the Giant Slayer last week in 3D and it was definitely 5.1. The overall quality was surprisingly good considering its SBS 3D. Flawless streaming is nice. No buffering, no resolution drop. Good depth with limited pop out. Pretty entertaining movie too.


HBO On Demand is only available on some providers. 3D HBO is limited to certain providers too. I can't speak for every provider, but on Comcast Xfinity HBO On demand is free as long as you have HBO. When I had Verizon Fios HBO On demand was free with HBO subscription too, but I didn't have 3D then, so I'm not sure if they offer 3D HBO On Demand. I would guess they do. Same thing for Starz.


Short answer is no, its not free, but many people already have HBO or Starz so, its relatively free to them. I would pay for HBO over Netflix any day. Since Netflix 3D is useless for me I'm considering cancelling it. The only thing staying my hand is we stream a lot of old TV shows through it.


----------



## revunit001


I use a PS3 hardlined to my Comcast modem to stream Netflix. 3D content constantly needs to buffer nearly every minute and is unwatchable because of this. Netflix says it's Comcast's problem. My internet is working well and the speeds are good, so Comcast says it's Netflix's problem. I've never had a Netflix customer rep have any clue about how 3D televisions even work. They politely drive me insane just reading whatever canned response is on their screen. "Are you sure you have a 3D television?" is the most common question I get when I call. Supervisors have been better and ususally have a decent idea about the technology.

 

I called Netflix again this past weekend and was told they believe there is a problem with the PS3 app and to contact Sony because "they have nothing to do with the PS3 app programming and maintenance", which didn't make sense, but I called Sony Playstation customer service.

 

Sony's customer service was surprisingly fantastic. The rep was just a normal guy who knew exactly what I was talking about and was very familiar with 3D tech. He said they were unaware of any issue with the Netflix app, but had me uninstall and reinstall the app anyway, which didn't fix the issue. He suggested I contact Netflix and suggest they address the possible app issue. I told him what Netflix said about not being involved with the app creation and he just laughed.

 

To sum up, it looks like Netflix 3D content will continue to have that buffering issue until their team acknowledges the problem and takes steps to fix it. I will not be calling Netflix about this anymore. It's just too frustrating.


----------



## Rudy1

You should try Vudu for 3D content. I never had a problem with buffering on my PS3 while streaming HDX content, and if I recall correctly you can even download the titles you buy to the PS3's HDD.


----------



## revunit001




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Rudy1*  /t/1443739/netflix-3d-streaming-is-live/210#post_24168760
> 
> 
> You should try Vudu for 3D content. I never had a problem with buffering on my PS3 while streaming HDX content, and if I recall correctly you can even download the titles you buy to the PS3's HDD.


Thanks for the tip. I'm glad I discovered this forum.


----------



## tingham




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *aaronwt*  /t/1443739/netflix-3d-streaming-is-live/200_20#post_24166447
> 
> 
> I think it also depends on where you are at. I watched a couple of hours of Netflix last night. Now while it didn't stay on the same encode, it did stay with the 1080P encodes. So from my Roamio Pro I kept seeing the info screen switch back and forth from 1080 HD to 1080 Super HD for the couple hours of Netflix I watched last night.
> 
> 
> Although this afternoon I watched some content and I saw 720P show up a few times, but at least it was still mostly 1080P encodes.
> 
> 
> EDIT:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't realize this was the 3D thread. I wasn't watching any 3D content. Just 2D content.



It could depend on your location aaronwt. From what I can tell with the Netflix app and the stream quality check is there are 3 servers for streaming. I have friends that live all over the country and when I ask them if their Netflix quality has been bad lately they state that it is at 1st, but clears up within a couple minutes. None of my friends have 3D so they are speaking of 2D only.

.

We have all had buffering problems with 3D content, but it has gravitated to lousy encodes with 2D content for me lately at night, during prime time viewing ONLY, when their servers get hammered. All programming works fine for me during the day. Great encodes and great 3D.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *revunit001*  /t/1443739/netflix-3d-streaming-is-live/200_20#post_24168682
> 
> 
> I use a PS3 hardlined to my Comcast modem to stream Netflix. 3D content constantly needs to buffer nearly every minute and is unwatchable because of this. Netflix says it's Comcast's problem. My internet is working well and the speeds are good, so Comcast says it's Netflix's problem. I've never had a Netflix customer rep have any clue about how 3D televisions even work. They politely drive me insane just reading whatever canned response is on their screen. "Are you sure you have a 3D television?" is the most common question I get when I call. Supervisors have been better and ususally have a decent idea about the technology.
> 
> 
> I called Netflix again this past weekend and was told they believe there is a problem with the PS3 app and to contact Sony because "they have nothing to do with the PS3 app programming and maintenance", which didn't make sense, but I called Sony Playstation customer service.
> 
> 
> Sony's customer service was surprisingly fantastic. The rep was just a normal guy who knew exactly what I was talking about and was very familiar with 3D tech. He said they were unaware of any issue with the Netflix app, but had me uninstall and reinstall the app anyway, which didn't fix the issue. He suggested I contact Netflix and suggest they address the possible app issue. I told him what Netflix said about not being involved with the app creation and he just laughed.
> 
> 
> To sum up, it looks like Netflix 3D content will continue to have that buffering issue until their team acknowledges the problem and takes steps to fix it. I will not be calling Netflix about this anymore. It's just too frustrating.



Asking these service providers what could be causing these 3D streaming issues is frustrating, as you know, since you can't get a clear answer from them.


I've come to the conclusion that Netflix is at fault. Because, every other streaming service I use, which is 4 to 5 services, have no problems streaming content to my home as advertised, at ALL times of the day. I think their servers are underpowered and they don't want to spend the money for the upgrades needed to improve them. They have 40 million customers and others that are piggybacking from some of those They got too big for their britches.


Does your 3D streaming buffer during daytime viewing?


----------



## revunit001


Though most of my attempts to stream 3D on Netflix have been in the evening, I have tried during the day wit similar results. Instead of buffering every minute, it might be every five minutes. Still unwatchable. I live in Boston and the 3D and Super HD availability is new to my area. Picture quality fluctuates often for 2D content as well.


----------



## Apostate




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tingham*  /t/1443739/netflix-3d-streaming-is-live/210#post_24170016
> 
> 
> I've come to the conclusion that Netflix is at fault. Because, every other streaming service I use, which is 4 to 5 services, have no problems streaming content to my home as advertised, at ALL times of the day. I think their servers are underpowered and they don't want to spend the money for the upgrades needed to improve them. They have 40 million customers and others that are piggybacking from some of those They got too big for their britches.



Yup. Its financials are such that they have to generate more and more revenue to pay for the poor content deals Hastings made. My guess is that Netflix doesn't have any spare cash to maintain (or keep up with) the demand from existing US customers. Its eyes (and money) is focused on expanding the market, i.e., South America, Europe, to get that revenue streams that it needs.


----------



## Apostate

From what others have posted in other foras:

http://gigaom.com/2014/01/06/netflix-4k-ultra-hd-3d/ 


Enjoy Netflix 3D while you can.


----------



## jvh4




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Apostate*  /t/1443739/netflix-3d-streaming-is-live/210#post_24175715
> 
> 
> From what others have posted in other foras:
> 
> http://gigaom.com/2014/01/06/netflix-4k-ultra-hd-3d/
> 
> 
> Enjoy Netflix 3D while you can.



I'm not sure how they can gauge interest when they have yet to provide a functional product. It's called prime time because that's when the majority of people like to watch TV.


Netflix makes us sacrifice selection with their half-assed streaming offerings now we can only watch the limited selection at inconvenient times?


Netflix better show me something soon or I'm moving on. Shoddy 4K that's streams at 120P for the 1% of the population with 100mps internet from only Netflix's most favoritest cable providers . . .


----------



## Don Landis

Interesting that a correction had to be published when another negative Nancy comment that Netflix was going to dump 3D proved to be another false statement. In fact, Netflix will not end 3D but will keep it in that special genre similar to 7.1 audio and other sparingly popular formats.


Why do a few people make it their mission in life to trash this format? Are they blind in one eye and just jealous of those who enjoy seeing 3 dimensions.


While it is true that the focus in the industry remains 2D content and displays, moving more and more into higher quality 4K, 3D is certainly not dead. The most exciting news for 3D at CES2014 is the coming of age for glasses free high quality displays now with two competing technologies coming to market.


----------



## Jedi2016

Now that I think about it, I don't think I've ever watched Netflix 3D during prime time. It's typically more of a Saturday-afternoon kind of thing. Normal HD/Super-HD stuff streams fine regardless of time.


----------



## aaronwt




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Apostate*  /t/1443739/netflix-3d-streaming-is-live/210#post_24175715
> 
> 
> From what others have posted in other foras:
> 
> http://gigaom.com/2014/01/06/netflix-4k-ultra-hd-3d/
> 
> 
> Enjoy Netflix 3D while you can.





> Quote:
> ”We have no plans to discontinue 3D, we have some new titles coming online in the future, but we are devoting all budget and energy on higher quality content towards 4K and future color and frame rate enhancements,” he said



it doesn't sound like 3D is going anywhere yet on Netflix.


I have watched a bunch of 3D content from Netflix, but most of my 3D watching comes from 3D Blu-ray Disc rentals from 3DBlurayrental. So as long as 3D content is still produced on Blu-ray Disc, I will be happy.


----------



## Apostate




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *aaronwt*  /t/1443739/netflix-3d-streaming-is-live/210#post_24179975
> 
> 
> 
> it doesn't sound like 3D is going anywhere yet on Netflix.
> 
> 
> I have watched a bunch of 3D content from Netflix, but most of my 3D watching comes from 3D Blu-ray Disc rentals from 3DBlurayrental. So as long as 3D content is still produced on Blu-ray Disc, I will be happy.



Nice!







Now if I only can get Netflix 3D without buffering every five minutes.


----------



## Don Landis




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Apostate*  /t/1443739/netflix-3d-streaming-is-live/210#post_24201449
> 
> 
> Nice!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now if I only can get Netflix 3D without buffering every five minutes.



I usually have the buffer PI roblem too when viewing in prime time but after midnight, all the programs they offer buffer for a minute or two in the beginning and then play straight through.


----------



## johnny905




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Apostate*  /t/1443739/netflix-3d-streaming-is-live/210#post_24201449
> 
> 
> Nice!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now if I only can get Netflix 3D without buffering every five minutes.



It's too bad Vizio is pulling 3D from their new line of TVs, since Vizio is the only place you can stream 3DGO! currently. According to this article 3DGO! can stream high-quality 3D at half the bandwidth of Netflix.

http://www.soundandvision.com/content/sensio-3dgo-gives-3d-tv-owners-rental-options 


"Sensio uses a patented process of spatial compression technology and an adaptive bit-rate to deliver the content, varying between 4, 6, and 9 Mbps depending on the Internet connection. They explained that in comparison, Netflix uses 5 Mbps for HD, 7 Mbps for Super HD and 12 Mbps for 3D quality.


Both the regular and 3D picture quality on the Despicable Me 2 and John Carter demos I viewed was terrific with no noticeable artifacts or streaming issues and lots of depth and presence to the image. Brightness was also quite good and I never felt like I was watching a compressed image. The image never suffered from any of the softness or motion issues that other HD streaming seems to suffer from. The reps were also eager to point out that the hotel’s Internet service was limited to 6 Mbps, so I was only viewing the mid-quality level.


The 3DGO! app is already available on Vizio TVs and Sensio just announced a deal to add the service to Panasonic sets sometime this spring. The service will be backwards compatible to all Panasonic 3D TVs dating back to 2011. Sensio claims it has delivered around 8,000 3D rentals so far."


----------



## Apostate




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *johnny905*  /t/1443739/netflix-3d-streaming-is-live/210#post_24201923
> 
> 
> It's too bad Vizio is pulling 3D from their new line of TVs...



Not me.







I am excited about Ultra D, glasses-free 3D TV. Our own ayatollah of 3D fora, Don Landis, gave his two thumbs up. I can't wait it to see it in action in real life.


----------



## cinema13




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Apostate*  /t/1443739/netflix-3d-streaming-is-live/210#post_24202014
> 
> 
> Not me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am excited about Ultra D, glasses-free 3D TV. Our own ayatollah of 3D fora, Don Landis, gave his two thumbs up. I can't wait it to see it in action in real life.



And excited is all you can expect to be for the next several years in real-life, while Passive 3D users can be excited now. (The glasses are so light as to be forgotten while watching.) While UltraD may look ok, all the rest of the glasses-free stereoscopic displays all suffered SUCH incredible distortion and artifacting that they were all but unwatchable and had an incredibly narrow viewing “sweet spot.” Practical use for home-theater is obviously years away. Lost the link but here are some comments from CES.


SHARP:

I constantly felt like the image was rippling and rolling in waves, especially if you moved your head or shifted from side to side. A Gizmodo reviewer wrote, “As you go from a dead center viewing perspective to a wider and wider angle it looks worse and worse. I would argue that Sharp’s prototype barely has a viewing angle. The 3D effect barely works. It just kind of looks like the TV is broken.” The benefit of 8K was totally lost as the image didn’t seem to have even the sharpness and detail of 1080p. Sharp ran a loop of clips from “Frozen” and “Life of Pi.”


SAMSUNG

The Samsung set was smaller—around 55 inches—than the sharp and “only” used 4K technology. However, you’d have had no idea that it was 4K as the images lacked any real sharpness and detail and certainly paled next to every other 4K set at CES. The set definitely has a 3D effect, adding depth and dimension and being able to break the screen plane with objects that extended out into the room. However the set exhibited the same rippling and waviness to the image that I noticed from the Sharp TV, and it also had a shimmering-grain to it as well. In fact, it was actually hard on the eyes to watch for very long. Also, the rep said I was a little tall for the display and had me duck down to be at eye level with the display. Apparently even though it was a 4K set, it was actually showing 720p footage. Also, all of the demo material that I saw—some clips of whitewater rafting and people having a food fight—was presented in slow-mo which makes me think that the set might have difficulty with motion.


HiSENSE

This Chinese company has been making a real splash in the TV world recently, and its booth was certainly jam-packed with all the latest buzzword technologies including OLED, curved OLED, and plenty of 4K. Like the other sets, the 55-inch device on which HiSense demonstrated glasses-free 3D definitely had added depth and dimension, but it still suffered from the rippling, warping of images across the screen and that textural quality. It also seemed really prone to needed to be located in a narrow sweet spot as I heard various people proclaiming, “I can’t see it. Oh. Wait. There it is.”


IZON

IZON held a press conference last Monday, which was really more of a technical preview of their technology than an actual press event. The demo included a 20-inch TV with IZON tech on board and a Blu-ray player displaying a 3D copy of “Man of Steel,” the latest Superman movie. IZON claimed that it is able to use its tech for real-time 3D gaming, but an issue with the PlayStation on hand prevented them from demonstrating it. Ideal viewing range to experience the 3D effect on the 20-inch panel is three to four feet, and really requires the viewer to be at level with the screen for best results. While there was definitely enhanced depth to the image, it also had a very grainy, lenticular quality to me, reminding me of those old 3D postcards. There was a lot of distortion in the image and both the image and 3D quality were definitely affected by moving my head in any direction


----------



## Apostate




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cinema13*  /t/1443739/netflix-3d-streaming-is-live/210#post_24215579
> 
> 
> And excited is all you can expect to be for the next several years in real-life, while Passive 3D users can be excited now. (The glasses are so light as to be forgotten while watching.) While UltraD may look ok, all the rest of the glasses-free stereoscopic displays all suffered SUCH incredible distortion and artifacting that they were all but unwatchable and had an incredibly narrow viewing “sweet spot.” Practical use for home-theater is obviously years away.



That's okay. It will give me time to save up and one of my six TVs (including 2 3D TVs) to go belly up (hopefully) and give me a reason to buy. I didn't mention nor am interested in other glasses-free technology that you've noted since we probably read the same articles and none seem to be ready. Only Ultra D seems to be ready for prime time, hence my specific mention of Ultra D. Also if you've read the same articles, you'd know that Ultra D is suppose to come to market sometime this year. We'll see, of course.


----------



## Toe

I was told Croods is available in 3d on Netflix streaming........true?


----------



## Cla55clown




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Toe*  /t/1443739/netflix-3d-streaming-is-live/210#post_24284998
> 
> 
> I was told Croods is available in 3d on Netflix streaming........true?



Yep it's there...just checked. Can't get anything to stream without buffering and locking my player up but that's another matter. I'm glad though that new titles are appearing.


----------



## old corps




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Cla55clown*  /t/1443739/netflix-3d-streaming-is-live/210#post_24286021
> 
> 
> Yep it's there...just checked. Can't get anything to stream without buffering and locking my player up but that's another matter. I'm glad though that new titles are appearing.



Under those circumstances I can't see what difference it makes what titles are available.










Just sayin'......


Ed


----------



## jvh4

As someone who has been a vocal critic of Netflix lately, I just wanted to say I watched the grand Canyon flick in 3D on Netflix and found it to be a great experience. The quality of the image and 3D were great. It only buffered a few times. Granted I didn't watch during prime time as its an exercise in patience, but I thought it was only fair to give credit where credit is due.


The Croods is great news, it's a feature film with a widespread audience. It might be the only 3D movie offered on Netflix that my wife would watch with me. Now if I only I can get her to watch outside of prime time, we'll have a winner.


----------



## Cla55clown




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *old corps*  /t/1443739/netflix-3d-streaming-is-live/210#post_24286803
> 
> 
> Under those circumstances I can't see what difference it makes what titles are available.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just sayin'......
> 
> 
> Ed



It makes a difference because as they add more main stream/popular titles like this it draws more people to experience it. This then forces Netflix to fix/upgrade their server side and makes 3D streaming better for everyone. My internet speeds are fine everywhere else in the house and I am not the only one having buffering issues. I'm a big fan of the 3D genre and hope to see it continue development and gain a wider audience and thus improved services.


----------



## old corps




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Cla55clown*  /t/1443739/netflix-3d-streaming-is-live/210#post_24287130
> 
> 
> It makes a difference because as they add more main stream/popular titles like this it draws more people to experience it. This then forces Netflix to fix/upgrade their server side and makes 3D streaming better for everyone. My internet speeds are fine everywhere else in the house and I am not the only one having buffering issues. I'm a big fan of the 3D genre and hope to see it continue development and gain a wider audience and thus improved services.



I see your point and hopefully Netflix will follow suit. Unfortunately, I've got 2 "smart" 3d bluray players and 3 Rokus and none of them offer ANY 3d on Netflix. I'm a big fan as well with a 73" 3d capable TV and a 3d projector shooting onto a 120" screen.










Ed


----------



## Don Landis

Comcast, yesterday announced a deal just signed with Netflix that will permit Netflix to connect their new high bandwidth content directly to Comcast, bypassing a third party. This is expected to eliminate the recent problems Comcast customers are having with buffering. I have no information on when this will be in place but the first step now has been completed to enable 4K and 3D high bandwidth delivery to Comcast customers.


Last evening I tried to watch a few Netflix 3D programs. Some would play fine and others were said to not be currently available because my network is not fast enough. But one I have been waiting to see was a surfing Movie on Tahiti. For the first time, last night that movie played with no buffering. I wonder if Netflix is rotating availability on these 3D shows.


----------



## commsysman

I just got a new 60" Sony WI-FI TV that has 3D and has a Netflix app built-in; it even has a remote control button to go direct to Netflix.


I tried to see the Grand Canyon Adventure, and it said the network was too slow for 3D.


I had the same problem with most of the other 3D titles on there, but was able to watch one; an african elephant documentary.


It played through with almost no rebuffering.


I have Time Warner cable, and a speed test of the wi-fi connection using a laptop showed a 15 meg download speed. so that is not the problem. They say you need 12.


Netflix says that my TV's wi-fi receiver is probably the fault; not as good as the one in the laptop. I think that is a bunch of crap.


I wish I could hardwire my router to the TV to check and see if that works better, but there is no way to do that easily. I could run a long cat 5 cable temporarily just for a test; maybe I will.


Oddly enough, the Grand Canyon program disappeared from the choices that come up on the TV screen. The rest are all still there.


----------



## Don Landis




> Quote:
> I have Time Warner cable, and a speed test of the wi-fi connection using a laptop showed a 15 meg download speed. so that is not the problem. They say you need 12.



Actually that IS part of your problem. It has been known for quite some time that Netflix content is streamed via 3rd party to your ISP which can throttle the streaming content to below what you need to see 3D. Recently this was confirmed by a deal Netflix made with Comcast where Netflix will pay for Comcast to connect to Netflix direct and not throttle back it's streaming media. Most likely Netflix will be looking to make a deal with all the ISP's that are inhibiting people from full speed streaming media. Over the next few weeks Comcast subscribers should start to see improvement.


You also mentioned using wifi. This also may be a source of not achieving the 15Mbs but your idea to test it with a long Cat 5 cable is what I would do. I had trouble with a Vizio doing Vudu here via wifi so I ran the cable and that solved the problem with Vudu.


I have a 20 Mbs Comcast and there are many 3D Netflix programs that buffer here as well. I am looking forward to soon having my Comcast no longer throttling here. My system is a PS3 with cat 5 wired connection.


Soon these issues will be over. Netflix is aware and is doing what it can to get ISP's up to speed to make the weak links in the delivery go away.


----------



## old corps




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *commsysman*  /t/1443739/netflix-3d-streaming-is-live/210#post_24408333
> 
> 
> I just got a new 60" Sony WI-FI TV that has 3D and has a Netflix app built-in; it even has a remote control button to go direct to Netflix.
> 
> 
> I tried to see the Grand Canyon Adventure, and it said the network was too slow for 3D.
> 
> 
> I had the same problem with most of the other 3D titles on there, but was able to watch one; an african elephant documentary.
> 
> 
> It played through with almost no rebuffering.
> 
> 
> I have Time Warner cable, and a speed test of the wi-fi connection using a laptop showed a 15 meg download speed. so that is not the problem. They say you need 12.
> 
> 
> Netflix says that my TV's wi-fi receiver is probably the fault; not as good as the one in the laptop. I think that is a bunch of crap.
> 
> 
> I wish I could hardwire my router to the TV to check and see if that works better, but there is no way to do that easily. I could run a long cat 5 cable temporarily just for a test; maybe I will.
> 
> 
> Oddly enough, the Grand Canyon program disappeared from the choices that come up on the TV screen. The rest are all still there.


 http://www.amazon.com/NETGEAR-Powerline-200Mbps-Nano-Adapter/dp/B006OOKT3Y/ref=sr_1_9?s=electronics&ie=UTF8&qid=1393470550&sr=1-9&keywords=home+plugs+ethernet 


Get a set of power line adapters like these.










Ed


----------



## Apostate




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Don Landis*  /t/1443739/netflix-3d-streaming-is-live/210#post_24410186
> 
> 
> It has been known for quite some time that Netflix content is streamed via 3rd party to your ISP which can throttle the streaming content to below what you need to see 3D. Recently this was confirmed by a deal Netflix made with Comcast where Netflix will pay for Comcast to connect to Netflix direct and not throttle back it's streaming media. Most likely Netflix will be looking to make a deal with all the ISP's that are inhibiting people from full speed streaming media. Over the next few weeks Comcast subscribers should start to see improvement.



You are mistaken. There is no throttling: only congested, overwhelmed network connections between Netflix CDNs and ISPs which could have been mitigated by Netflix but didn't choose to do so. You are also mistaken about the nature of agreement between Comcast and Netflix. You make it sound as if Comcast strong-armed Netflix into paying some extortion money. This is a mutually beneficial deal for both Comcast and Netflix. Comcast gets the transit fee that Netflix has been paying Cogent. Netflix gets to phase out its usage (and reliance) on 3rd party CDNs and put in place wider implementation of its own Open Connect CDN which will result in cost saving for Netflix. Netflix also gets bigger conduit in Comcast to propagate its contents. It's a win-win for both sides.


----------



## Apostate




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *old corps*  /t/1443739/netflix-3d-streaming-is-live/210#post_24414764
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/NETGEAR-Powerline-200Mbps-Nano-Adapter/dp/B006OOKT3Y/ref=sr_1_9?s=electronics&ie=UTF8&qid=1393470550&sr=1-9&keywords=home+plugs+ethernet
> 
> 
> Get a set of power line adapters like these.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ed



+1 Works like a charm for me. Only caveat is that the "sender" adapter has to be on the same electric circuit as the "receiver" adapter.


----------



## frankland7


Netflix 3D is indeed live.  From what I can tell, the 3D category does not show up at all unless you are using Netflix on a device that supports Netflix in 3D. For example, when I launch Netflix on my ROKU 3 or look at Netflix on a PC, I don't see a 3D category.  When I launch Netflix on my PS3, however, it is there.  You just scroll down through the various categories, and you should see a category for 3D. 

 

I also noticed that my ROKU does not offer 3D options on VUDU either, even though I can play 3D movies from VUDU on my PS3.

 

I hope that this helps.


----------



## frankland7


Netflix does have 3D.  In fact, I just re-joined Netflix because of the 3D.  I am not at home now, so I cannot give you the names of the titles (not that many available yet). You find the 3D programming by scrolling through the various categories, and you should find one that says "3D" or "3D...something".

 

NOTE: It appears that the option only shows up if you are using Netflix on a device that Netflix supports 3D programming for. I noted that the 3D option is nowhere to be found when I use Netflix on my ROKU 3 or my PC, tablet, etc. I have ONLY found it on my PS3.  Note that I also did a software update on the PS3 and I also re-installed Netflix on the PS3 to make sure everything was current.

 

VUDU also offers 3D programming, and again, I found it on my PS3 but not on my ROKU 3.

 

I would have checked Netflix on this computer to give exact titles and the exact category name, but like I said, they don't show up unless I am actually launching Netflix on my PS3 (I am at work riht now).


----------



## old corps




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Apostate*  /t/1443739/netflix-3d-streaming-is-live/240#post_24415006
> 
> 
> +1 Works like a charm for me. Only caveat is that the "sender" adapter has to be on the same electric circuit as the "receiver" adapter.



Mine work on completely different circuits just fine.










Ed


----------



## Don Landis

Breaking news- Just a few minutes ago, Netflix and Disney announced a deal for Disney through Marvel to produce several new miniseries in NY for 2015. Details are still being announced.


Why is this exciting for us true 3D enthusiasts? because of all the studios, Disney, parent company has been the biggest fanboy of 3Ds in their movie releases. Not that Netflix will have these Netflix produced original content in 3D. I don't know that. But it can't hurt when Netflix and Disney are announcing so many deals together. This is the second such announcement with Disney and Netflix since November.


Disclosure- I am a stock holder in both companies.


----------



## Don Landis




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *old corps*  /t/1443739/netflix-3d-streaming-is-live/240#post_24416088
> 
> 
> Mine work on completely different circuits just fine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ed



As it should. There are two limitations for these AC power line modulation systems. They have to be on the same leg of your 240 VAC service panel and not be filtered out by a surge protection low pass filter device. The reason why the same leg, not necessarily the same circuit is because outlets on the other leg of the 240 volt line will route the RF back through the transformer which is a low pass filter in itself. These will shunt the RF in most cases. But there are a few exceptions depending on your house wiring. One would be where house wiring from both sides of the 240 Volt line run adjacent to each other in your wall and the RF can actually radiate from one side to the other bypassing the hard wire to the transformer and not be filtered. Usually this type of connection is not reliable and can change quality drastically.


----------



## old corps




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Don Landis*  /t/1443739/netflix-3d-streaming-is-live/240#post_24416374
> 
> 
> As it should. There are two limitations for these AC power line modulation systems. They have to be on the same leg of your 240 VAC service panel and not be filtered out by a surge protection low pass filter device. The reason why the same leg, not necessarily the same circuit is because outlets on the other leg of the 240 volt line will route the RF back through the transformer which is a low pass filter in itself. These will shunt the RF in most cases. But there are a few exceptions depending on your house wiring. One would be where house wiring from both sides of the 240 Volt line run adjacent to each other in your wall and the RF can actually radiate from one side to the other bypassing the hard wire to the transformer and not be filtered. Usually this type of connection is not reliable and can change quality drastically.



Thanks Don. I do now remember (quite an accomplishment for this old fart) that I had one outlet in a spare room that wouldn't play nice and I had to use a different one on the opposite side of the room for what's been a very reliable connection.


Ed


----------



## Apostate




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *old corps*  /t/1443739/netflix-3d-streaming-is-live/240#post_24416088
> 
> 
> Mine work on completely different circuits just fine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ed



I may have not used the term 'circuit' correctly. What I meant by 'circuit' is what Don Landis has described - the wiring that originate (or go to?) to a single circuit breaker panel.


----------



## Don Landis




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *old corps*  /t/1443739/netflix-3d-streaming-is-live/240#post_24417025
> 
> 
> Thanks Don. I do now remember (quite an accomplishment for this old fart) that I had one outlet in a spare room that wouldn't play nice and I had to use a different one on the opposite side of the room for what's been a very reliable connection.
> 
> 
> Ed



Yes these things can drive you nuts at times. I have two outlets behind my HT cabinet and not only are those on different circuit breakers, they are on opposite bus bars in the breaker panel forcing the path for the RF to go all the way out to the pole transformer, consequently, my X-10 system failed when plugged in right "next door" outlets on the same wall.


----------



## aaronwt




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Don Landis*  /t/1443739/netflix-3d-streaming-is-live/240#post_24416291
> 
> 
> Breaking news- Just a few minutes ago, Netflix and Disney announced a deal for Disney through Marvel to produce several new miniseries in NY for 2015. Details are still being announced.
> 
> 
> Why is this exciting for us true 3D enthusiasts? because of all the studios, Disney, parent company has been the biggest fanboy of 3Ds in their movie releases. Not that Netflix will have these Netflix produced original content in 3D. I don't know that. But it can't hurt when Netflix and Disney are announcing so many deals together. This is the second such announcement with Disney and Netflix since November.
> 
> 
> Disclosure- I am a stock holder in both companies.



Didn't they announce the deal with Marvel awhile ago? I thought this announcement was about a deal with NewYork for filming the shows there?


----------



## Don Landis




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *aaronwt*  /t/1443739/netflix-3d-streaming-is-live/240#post_24417429
> 
> 
> Didn't they announce the deal with Marvel awhile ago? I thought this announcement was about a deal with NewYork for filming the shows there?



That's right, It is what I posted.


----------



## aaronwt




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Don Landis*  /t/1443739/netflix-3d-streaming-is-live/240#post_24417444
> 
> 
> That's right, It is what I posted.










Sorry about that. I must have misread the post.


----------



## Mfusick

Can you get 3D with a HTPC ?


----------



## Don Landis

Netflix 3D is not supported on Mac or Windows browsers even if you are using a 3D monitor. ( I am) Only certain TV's and the Play Station 3 will support it. I use a PS3 in my home theater for Netflix 3D. As time passes I suspect all TV's and Browsers will support 3D just as a universal thing. For now the Netflix 3D is limited to a few TV's and the PS3.


Other 3D like You Tube, Blu Ray 3D and 3D video players and editors can surely play 3D. Formats vary and you just have to pick one that is compatible with your graphics card and software.


----------



## Don Landis

Has anyone observed an improvement in the buffering of the Netflix 3D content since the Comcast - netflix agreement to improve network speed? I have not! I wonder if anyone has seen when this agreed to improvement is to begin?


----------



## Apostate




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Don Landis*  /t/1443739/netflix-3d-streaming-is-live/240#post_24438189
> 
> 
> Has anyone observed an improvement in the buffering of the Netflix 3D content since the Comcast - netflix agreement to improve network speed? I have not! I wonder if anyone has seen when this agreed to improvement is to begin?



Some Comcast subscribers have reported improved Netflix in general in Netflix streaming quality thread. They were mostly in West Coast though.


I imagine it would take a while to "re-wire" things. Comcast's infrastructure is huge after all.


----------



## Don Landis

Thanks, I should follow that thread as well then.


I was curious about it. Locally, Comcast has been badgering me to pay them another $50 per month for an upgrade to a speed account I used to have when they first started the really fast speeds 50Mbs down. Doesn't sound like much on the surface since consumer accounts also have that but the difference is the 50Mbs is regulated and sustained while the consumer is peak. I can afford it but don't want to put money in it unless that is what it takes to eliminate the Netflix buffering on 3D. Couple issues holding me back. 1. Netflix / Comcast announcement. 2. I want to wait until I return from my next trip. 3. The buffering for me is only on a couple of the titles. 4. I do want to see if Netflix will be adding any more 3D titles. Since the first offering of this they only added The Croods that I can see about a month ago.


Around here, my Netflix typically is about 11-12 Mbs while everything else I check on the Speedtest.net is 21Mbs. My account is in their Business 20Mbs tier. So I have always known that Netflix was slower than the others.


Here I am considering upgrading to a Business 50Mbs when before Netflix 3D offering I was considering cancelling my business account and switching to the 50Mbs peak ( many report only getting 7-8Mbs sustained ) for $79. Only need 8Mbs for Vudu 3D.


----------



## Cla55clown

When I try to stream a Netflix 3D title it locks up my player (which is a hardwired Sony S5100). Royally pisses me off as it used to work fine and only buffer a couple times. Stopped working sometime around Christmas and now just results in a complete lockup of the player. I wish the cable providers and Netflix would get there sh!t together regarding these 3D problems. No wonder 3D didn't take off like they had hoped. I have TWC but I had heard that they had just made a deal with Comcast. Great...another faceless monopoly providing our internet and cable content


----------



## Apostate




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Cla55clown*  /t/1443739/netflix-3d-streaming-is-live/240#post_24442287
> 
> 
> When I try to stream a Netflix 3D title it locks up my player (which is a hardwired Sony S5100).



That's really strange. I've heard of buffering or just stopping saying the connection is too slow but I've never heard of Netflix app just freezing, not being responsive. May be you should post in Sony S5100 thread about your problem. They may have a better idea/solution.


P.s. Never mind. I see that you have posted in that thread already. I didn't know it was a known issue. That's too bad. I was seriously thinking about picking one up for Netflix 3D since none of my other Netflix devices (other than Vizio TV) support neither Netflix 3D in 1080p nor Netflix 3D period.


----------



## Don Landis




> Quote:
> I was seriously thinking about picking one up for Netflix 3D since none of my other Netflix devices (other than Vizio TV) support neither Netflix 3D in 1080p nor Netflix 3D period.



Back when everyone was having issues with Blu ray player updates and disk crashes. the word was get a PS3. They never crash. I did and while since, the player updates have improved, The PS3 has always never failed. Then along comes 3D and the story remains. The PS3 appears to be the failsafe backup to play 3D content. It's user interface is a bit awkward but it does play everything I have thrown at it. With the PS4 now out maybe you can find a good PS3 cheap. The fact that the PS3 was the first device to do Netflix 3D was no surprise to me based on it's history.


----------



## terry2




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Cla55clown*  /t/1443739/netflix-3d-streaming-is-live/240#post_24442287
> 
> 
> When I try to stream a Netflix 3D title it locks up my player (which is a hardwired Sony S5100). Royally pisses me off as it used to work fine and only buffer a couple times. Stopped working sometime around Christmas and now just results in a complete lockup of the player. I wish the cable providers and Netflix would get there sh!t together regarding these 3D problems. No wonder 3D didn't take off like they had hoped. I have TWC but I had heard that they had just made a deal with Comcast. Great...another faceless monopoly providing our internet and cable content


Just got the Sony 5100 to replace my 590 just so I could get Netflix 3D. Tried 5 or 6 Netflix 3D titles so far. None of them will play for more than 10 seconds and the last one locked up the player. I'll give it a week or 2 and if no improvement I guess it's going back. Player is hardwired to the router and my download speed is 24mbps so that shouldn't be the problem. Super HD on Netflix works fine.


*After numerous attempts I finally got two 3D videos to play (Beowulf and Arabia). Everything else I've tried either won't finish loading, will only play a few seconds and hangs or starts to play then locks up the player to where I have to pull the power. Guess I'll just keep fooling with it (for a while) and see what happens.

If you are having the same problem with the Sony 5100 (or other model) please report it here http://community.sony.com/t5/Blu-Ray-Netflix-Online-Video/bd-p/blu-ray-netflix-network-internet Enough complaints and maybe they will do something.


----------



## Cla55clown




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *terry2*  /t/1443739/netflix-3d-streaming-is-live/240#post_24442900
> 
> 
> Just got the Sony 5100 to replace my 590 just so I could get Netflix 3D. Tried 5 or 6 Netflix 3D titles so far. None of them will play for more than 10 seconds and the last one locked up the player. I'll give it a week or 2 and if no improvement I guess it's going back. Player is hardwired to the router and my download speed is 24mbps so that shouldn't be the problem. Super HD on Netflix works fine.



That's been my exact experience as well. Same setup and everything. When I first got the player in November it worked fine for streaming 3D. Not sure what changed but I don't like it. And why does my 2013 Sony 3D TV Netflix app not support 3D streaming but my 2013 Sony S5100 "does"?


----------



## Apostate




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Don Landis*  /t/1443739/netflix-3d-streaming-is-live/240#post_24442833
> 
> 
> Back when everyone was having issues with Blu ray player updates and disk crashes. the word was get a PS3. They never crash. I did and while since, the player updates have improved, The PS3 has always never failed. Then along comes 3D and the story remains. The PS3 appears to be the failsafe backup to play 3D content. It's user interface is a bit awkward but it does play everything I have thrown at it. With the PS4 now out maybe you can find a good PS3 cheap. The fact that the PS3 was the first device to do Netflix 3D was no surprise to me based on it's history.



I do have a PS3 but isn't its Netflix 3D only 720p? It's hooked up to Vizio TV that also supports Netflix 3D so my only two devices that support Netflix 3D are hooked up to each other.







Both are for my son. To my eyes, the Vizio Netflix 3D is sharper than PS3 Netflix 3D. I believe Vizio Netflix 3D is 1080p.


I do have another 3D TV that I want to use for Netflix 3D. I wish Netflix or whoever would update its apps in older devices to support Netflix 3D.







I have several 3D blu-ray players but none of them support 3D.


----------



## Don Landis

That question came up before and when I checked it was Vudu 3D that was seen at my Sony Projector as 720p60 while Netflix was 1080p60. Agreed that there is lots of monkey business going on with these devices and all the conversions. Anymore I try not to worry over it as long as the image is acceptable and the delivery is smooth. I find 720p60 x 1280 HD an acceptable resolution.



I only have the Sony VW90ES 3D projector which does a gorgeous picture in both 2D and 3D using active shutter glasses and 240hz refresh rate, I get the full resolution except with SBS Half on YT. The other is a Vizio 32" and there is no Netflix 3D yet either. Used to get Wealth 3DTv ap but last I checked that has changed now to a PPV type channel. I did see everything they were offering while it was free. My 32" Vizio is connected to a computer so it can see YT SBS 3D even though the resolution is really hit by the passive screen and the SBS.


----------



## Don Landis

In order to verify the Netflix 3D resolution from the PS3 to my Projector, I can confirm that it is 720P 60. same as Vudu 3D programming.
*

But here is some good news.* This evening I went through every title in the 3D section and every one fired up and played with no buffering. After clicking on the Yes to play in 3D the title began playing immediately and with no stuttering. This is the first I have experienced this level of quality on Netflix 3D.


Now, I'm not so sure of my prior statement that Netflix 3D was 1080p on the PS3 was true.


I hope others will get this level of 3D quality soon too.


There was one title that gave problems but not buffering. It pops up a screen that says "This title is not available for streaming" The title is "Flight" Flight in 2D is able to stream just fine.


I have some other 3D content I downloaded from the Sony Store a long time ago. I will check on those to see about the resolution.


----------



## Apostate




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Don Landis*  /t/1443739/netflix-3d-streaming-is-live/240#post_24445403
> 
> 
> In order to verify the Netflix 3D resolution from the PS3 to my Projector, I can confirm that it is 720P 60. same as Vudu 3D programming.
> 
> .
> 
> .
> 
> .
> 
> Now, I'm not so sure of my prior statement that Netflix 3D was 1080p on the PS3 was true.



I just checked three Netflix 3D features via PS3. As you've verified, PS3 Netflix 3D was limited to 720p. On the other hand, PS3 Netflix 2D ramped up to 1080p SuperHD, no problem. I wonder why 3D is capped at 720p and 2D is allowed to go SuperHD. Isn't PS3 more than capable of handling 1080p 3D?


----------



## Don Landis

Just back from doing some testing- The PS3 only does 1080 24p from 3D Blu Ray disk. All my movie downloads are in 720p60. I checked a 3D game disk and it in 1080 60p. Plus as you observed the 2D can do 1080 60p on some titles. There is a tecvhnical limitation as I recall but don't remember what it is specifically.


----------



## Apostate




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Don Landis*  /t/1443739/netflix-3d-streaming-is-live/240#post_24445522
> 
> 
> Just back from doing some testing- The PS3 only does 1080 24p from 3D Blu Ray disk. All my movie downloads are in 720p60. I checked a 3D game disk and it in 1080 60p. Plus as you observed the 2D can do 1080 60p on some titles. There is a tecvhnical limitation as I recall but don't remember what it is specifically.



I figured if PS3 can handle 1080p 3D blu-ray, it would have enough horsepower to handle lower bit rate 1080p Netflix 3D. How strange.


----------



## gamermwm

Beowulf 3D is a revelation. It was never released on disc in 3D so Netflix is the way to see it. People have been saying it's good, but it far surpassed my expectations as one of the best 3D CGI movies around. Lots of out of screen effects and great depth throughout


----------



## Rudy1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gamermwm*  /t/1443739/netflix-3d-streaming-is-live/240#post_24447238
> 
> 
> Beowulf 3D is a revelation. It was never released on disc in 3D so Netflix is the way to see it. People have been saying it's good, but it far surpassed my expectations as one of the best 3D CGI movies around. Lots of out of screen effects and great depth throughout



Robert Zemeckis must hate that movie...surely he knows by now that fans would love to have that title on Blu-Ray 3D. I am surprised that "Beowulf" isn't even available overseas in that format, considering I had to import my BD from England several years ago.


----------



## aaronwt




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Apostate*  /t/1443739/netflix-3d-streaming-is-live/240#post_24446857
> 
> 
> I figured if PS3 can handle 1080p 3D blu-ray, it would have enough horsepower to handle lower bit rate 1080p Netflix 3D. How strange.


But the PS3 can't handle a 3D BD and Dolby True HD audio at the same time. And more 3D BD titles with Dolby True HD are coming out than ever before.


There is no question that the PS3 has come a long ways with capabilites from when it was first released. But the PS3 is nowhere near the best device to use for 3D BD playback or 3D playback from the apps. Becasue of the Dolby TrueHD issue from 3D BDs and the 720P 3D limitation from the apps.


When I found out about the PS3 3D limitations at the end of 2012, I decided to go back to stand alone BD players after not buying any for several years. I was glad I did because the Sony BD player I got then was as fast or faster than the PS3, plus it didn't have any of the issues with 3D that the PS3 has. Now i've purchased several BD players since then and have been watching more physical discs than i ever did between 2009 and 2012 when i had mostly stopped watching physical discs.


----------



## Don Landis

Most of the audio on 3DBD is DTS anyway. IMO, there were two properties about the PS3 that made it worthwhile having on the HT shelf-

1. It's never failed to play any new release BluRay while set top players were having their issues waiting for updates

2. They have the most 3D digital download content through aps of any IPTV device.


But in each category, such as You Tube, My WDTV app actually works better than the PS3.


To play some content, when the best device fails, the PS3 is my fail safe backup. Hasn't failed me yet.


When I play a 3DBD I use my OPPO.


When I want Netflix 3D it's the PS3. When I want Netflix HD or 2D the WDTV is faster.


----------



## tingham




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Don Landis*  /t/1443739/netflix-3d-streaming-is-live/260_20#post_24445403
> 
> *
> 
> But here is some good news.* This evening I went through every title in the 3D section and every one fired up and played with no buffering. After clicking on the Yes to play in 3D the title began playing immediately and with no stuttering. This is the first I have experienced this level of quality on Netflix 3D.




Good to know Don. This was during prime time? I have not been using Netflix lately because of the streaming issues. I have not used it since they struck the deal with Comcast either. I'll check it out soon to see if the streaming is better now.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *aaronwt*  /t/1443739/netflix-3d-streaming-is-live/260_20#post_24447300
> 
> 
> But the PS3 can't handle a 3D BD and Dolby True HD audio at the same time.



What happens when you select the Dolby True HD soundtrack? Does it downgrade the sound to DD, or no sound is produced at all?


----------



## Don Landis

tingham- Yes, which is what really caught me by surprise. It was 8PM to midnight I watched different selections to check them out.


Hope yours is running properly too.


Every event like this just tells me Home 3D is continuing to grow and come of age so that it is just another standard. No end game, just more and more. I like that.


----------



## tingham

Thanks Don. SO happy that you reported your findings and I can't wait to check my stream quality with Netflix now. I know you use Comcast as your service provider so hopefully my Comcast and Netflix service is working just as well as yours now.


I became increasingly frustrated streaming Netflix lately and just gave it a break for a while.


It's great to hear that Comcast and Netflix have addressed the problem. Hopefully streaming will be much better for all now, during prime time....







. I might get some time tonight to see if it has improved for me. I'll report back on my findings as well.


----------



## Don Landis




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tingham*  /t/1443739/netflix-3d-streaming-is-live/270#post_24448657
> 
> 
> Thanks Don. SO happy that you reported your findings and I can't wait to check my stream quality with Netflix now. I know you use Comcast as your service provider so hopefully my Comcast and Netflix service is working just as well as yours now.
> 
> 
> I became increasingly frustrated streaming Netflix lately and just gave it a break for a while.
> 
> 
> It's great to hear that Comcast and Netflix have addressed the problem. Hopefully streaming will be much better for all now, during prime time....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I might get some time tonight to see if it has improved for me. I'll report back on my findings as well.



Ditto! I'm just pleased I won't be needing to up my service $50 a month to the next Business tier to get reliable Netflix 3d either. My 20 Mbs is doing just fine now.


----------



## Apostate




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Toe*  /t/1443739/netflix-3d-streaming-is-live/210#post_24284998
> 
> 
> I was told Croods is available in 3d on Netflix streaming........true?





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Cla55clown*  /t/1443739/netflix-3d-streaming-is-live/210#post_24286021
> 
> 
> Yep it's there...just checked. Can't get anything to stream without buffering and locking my player up but that's another matter. I'm glad though that new titles are appearing.



Well, that was a short run. I checked last night and _The Croods_ are no longer available in 3D. On the other hand, _Turbo_ is available in 3D. I wonder if its run will be as brief as _The Croods_.


It looks like Netflix isn't going to expand its 3D offerings. I get the feeling that Netflix is going to limit 3D to 40 or so count and just rotate titles in and out of that 40 count.










Wasn't there an article about Netflix not expanding 3D offerings a while back? I have a feeling that article was correct.


----------



## Apostate




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Don Landis*  /t/1443739/netflix-3d-streaming-is-live/270#post_24449968
> 
> 
> Ditto! I'm just pleased I won't be needing to up my service $50 a month to the next Business tier to get reliable Netflix 3d either. My 20 Mbs is doing just fine now.



The issue has never been our connection to ISPs, It was Netflix's connections to ISPs that was the problem. Increasing our speed wouldn't have helped.


----------



## thebignewt




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Apostate*  /t/1443739/netflix-3d-streaming-is-live/270#post_24518500
> 
> 
> The issue has never been our connection to ISPs, It was Netflix's connections to ISPs that was the problem. Increasing our speed wouldn't have helped.


This is getting to be a problem, the bandwidth of cable providers sucked up by people streaming Netflix content. The ISP providers want those like Netflix to pay them. They said that 1% of the users utilize 60% of the bandwidth now. Improving the infrastructure is quite expensive. They talk of doing like cell providers, limiting your data and charging for more. I could see that happening at some point.


----------



## Apostate




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *thebignewt*  /t/1443739/netflix-3d-streaming-is-live/270#post_24523504
> 
> 
> This is getting to be a problem, the bandwidth of cable providers sucked up by people streaming Netflix content. The ISP providers want those like Netflix to pay them. They said that 1% of the users utilize 60% of the bandwidth now. Improving the infrastructure is quite expensive. They talk of doing like cell providers, limiting your data and charging for more. I could see that happening at some point.



I get what you are saying but ISP charging content providers like Netflix and charging its subscribers are two separate issues. Limiting data is already happening, I believe. Doesn't Comcast or TWC already cap monthly data usage; and charge extra over a certain set limit?


I believe that ISPs ultimately want to charge by usage like electric and other utility companies which, at least, seem fair but my issue is that ISPs don't want to be regulated like utilitiy companies. For example, open up their infrastructure to promote competition like how it's happening in the electricity industry. ISPs want to make guaranteed money like utilities but don't want to be treated like utilities which seem hypocritical to me.


----------



## aaronwt




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tingham*  /t/1443739/netflix-3d-streaming-is-live/270#post_24448380
> 
> 
> Good to know Don. This was during prime time? I have not been using Netflix lately because of the streaming issues. I have not used it since they struck the deal with Comcast either. I'll check it out soon to see if the streaming is better now.
> 
> What happens when you select the Dolby True HD soundtrack? Does it downgrade the sound to DD, or no sound is produced at all?



It sends out DD.


----------



## tingham




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *aaronwt*  /t/1443739/netflix-3d-streaming-is-live/280_20#post_24524461
> 
> 
> It sends out DD.



Thanks aaronwt. Does it make a difference if you output bitstream or LPCM with the PS3. Are you seeing the same thing with both settings? Wish I had a 3D capable avr to check this out myself, but I do not.




I'm happy to report that my Netflix streaming has greatly improved as well since the Comcast/Neflix deal. The other night, "during prime time", I viewed a bunch of content (both 3D and 2D) and all streams were streaming at their best quality.


3D films streamed fine with no buffering. 2D films streamed at Super HD quality.


During the past few months I never would have achieved these results. I couldn't get 3D to stream without buffering constantly, and 2D streaming was a dismal 480P at best during "prime time". I'm so glad they have fixed the issue. I hope others who were having these problems see improvement as well.


----------



## drhill




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Apostate*  /t/1443739/netflix-3d-streaming-is-live/250_50#post_24524440
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *thebignewt*  /t/1443739/netflix-3d-streaming-is-live/270#post_24523504
> 
> 
> This is getting to be a problem, the bandwidth of cable providers sucked up by people streaming Netflix content. The ISP providers want those like Netflix to pay them. They said that 1% of the users utilize 60% of the bandwidth now. Improving the infrastructure is quite expensive. They talk of doing like cell providers, limiting your data and charging for more. I could see that happening at some point.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I get what you are saying but ISP charging content providers like Netflix and charging its subscribers are two separate issues. Limiting data is already happening, I believe. Doesn't Comcast or TWC already cap monthly data usage; and charge extra over a certain set limit?
> 
> 
> I believe that ISPs ultimately want to charge by usage like electric and other utility companies which, at least, seem fair but my issue is that ISPs don't want to be regulated like utilitiy companies. For example, open up their infrastructure to promote competition like how it's happening in the electricity industry. ISPs want to make guaranteed money like utilities but don't want to be treated like utilities which seem hypocritical to me.
Click to expand...


No. They want guaranteed money (my monthly bill) and they want money based on actual usage (my Netflix usage, despite my monthly bill). It's double dipping. They want to charge Netflix (and others) for traffic, then my monthly bill better go down to near 0 for internet.


----------



## Apostate




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *drhill*  /t/1443739/netflix-3d-streaming-is-live/270#post_24526846
> 
> 
> No. They want guaranteed money (my monthly bill) and they want money based on actual usage (my Netflix usage, despite my monthly bill). It's double dipping. They want to charge Netflix (and others) for traffic, then my monthly bill better go down to near 0 for internet.



You are saying ISPs are charging twice for the same Netflix data, i.e., double dipping. But you are focusing just on Netflix data. I think this is a case of tree/forest.


ISPs charge its subscribers (us) not just for Netflix but Internet access in general. For the non-Netflix subscribers, the double-dipping does not apply.


On the other end, ISPs charge CDNs per data volume that goes through their infrastructure. The CDNs (e.g. Akamai, Limelight, etc) are multi-purpose. CDNs do not exclusively carry Netflix (except Netflix's Open Connect CDNs) so you can't say ISPs charge Netflix data specifically.


Also CDNs get a piece of pie too. ISPs charge CDNs and CDNs, in turn, charge the content providers like Netflix, who in turn, charge its subscribers.


Your general assertion of double dipping doesn't apply to non-Netflix users so it cannot be general. Think of ISPs as brokers who connect two parties together and gets a fee from both sides.


----------



## old corps

Is there a list anywhere of what 3d is available from Netflix streaming? I'm considering getting a Sony S5100 primarily because I believe NF 3d is available on it. Thanks!


Ed


----------



## thebignewt

No I never said ISP are charging Netflix and other content providers, I said they WANT to. Because as streaming of movies increases their bandwidth will be stressed and (according to them of course) increasing the bandwidth capacity is expensive. I guess they could just cap a person's use and shut it off. Then you go to the video rental store for the rest of the month!


----------



## tingham




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *old corps*  /t/1443739/netflix-3d-streaming-is-live/280_20#post_24527851
> 
> 
> Is there a list anywhere of what 3d is available from Netflix streaming? I'm considering getting a Sony S5100 primarily because I believe NF 3d is available on it. Thanks!
> 
> 
> Ed




This has been asked before in this thread and apparently there is no list. I posted a list in this thread a while back and some movies that were on that list are still availible, but some are not, do a search. They seem to add and subtract movies at random in the 3D section of the app. I find it best to check there 1st. I don't know of a way to search for 3d movies yet, but maybe someone can chime in here that knows of a way to do it?





On another note, I watched "Turbo" last night with no issues. I liked this movie. It's a great title for the whole family to view. It had good 3d depth and some pop out. The DD+ sound was excellent on my HT.


The movie is kinda like "Cars" except the cars are snails..lol. I laughed alot, as it had good humor. Some humor might have been a little over very young children's heads, but maybe not, it depends.


I recommend it.


@Don Landis..your grandchildren would like this one.


----------



## old corps




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tingham*  /t/1443739/netflix-3d-streaming-is-live/270#post_24528912
> 
> 
> This has been asked before in this thread and apparently there is no list. I posted a list in this thread a while back and some movies that were on that list are still availible, but some are not, do a search. They seem to add and subtract movies at random in the 3D section of the app. I find it best to check there 1st. I don't know of a way to search for 3d movies yet, but maybe someone can chime in here that knows of a way to do it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On another note, I watched "Turbo" last night with no issues. I liked this movie. It's a great title for the whole family to view. It had good 3d depth and some pop out. The DD+ sound was excellent on my HT.
> 
> 
> The movie is kinda like "Cars" except the cars are snails..lol. I laughed alot, as it had good humor. Some humor might have been a little over very young children's heads, but maybe not, it depends.
> 
> 
> I recommend it.
> 
> 
> @Don Landis..your grandchildren would like this one.



Thanks for the reply, appreciate it. Trying to decide if I want to buy another 3d bluray player. My grandkids would probably like Turbo as well!










Ed


----------



## old corps




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *terry2*  /t/1443739/netflix-3d-streaming-is-live/240#post_24442900
> 
> 
> Just got the Sony 5100 to replace my 590 just so I could get Netflix 3D. Tried 5 or 6 Netflix 3D titles so far. None of them will play for more than 10 seconds and the last one locked up the player. I'll give it a week or 2 and if no improvement I guess it's going back. Player is hardwired to the router and my download speed is 24mbps so that shouldn't be the problem. Super HD on Netflix works fine.
> 
> 
> *After numerous attempts I finally got two 3D videos to play (Beowulf and Arabia). Everything else I've tried either won't finish loading, will only play a few seconds and hangs or starts to play then locks up the player to where I have to pull the power. Guess I'll just keep fooling with it (for a while) and see what happens.
> 
> If you are having the same problem with the Sony 5100 (or other model) please report it here http://community.sony.com/t5/Blu-Ray-Netflix-Online-Video/bd-p/blu-ray-netflix-network-internet Enough complaints and maybe they will do something.



I was ready to order a 5100 for Netflix 3D streaming but then found this (and the post after it).







Anyone KNOW if this has been rectified?


Thanks!


Ed


----------



## old corps




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *old corps*  /t/1443739/netflix-3d-streaming-is-live/270#post_24529821
> 
> 
> I was ready to order a 5100 for Netflix 3D streaming but then found this (and the post after it).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone KNOW if this has been rectified?
> 
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> 
> Ed



Well I looked on the Sony site from the link given. Doesn't look like it. Guess I won't be ordering one!










Ed


----------



## terry2




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *old corps*  /t/1443739/netflix-3d-streaming-is-live/270#post_24529849
> 
> 
> Well I looked on the Sony site from the link given. Doesn't look like it. Guess I won't be ordering one!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ed


The titles that I can get to work play fine (like Turbo 3D). I found some of the problem 3D titles will also work IF I skip ahead about a minute after it loads then play it. I have 2 of the 5100's and they both do the same thing. Since I haven't seen a lot of complaints about it may be unique to a few units. If you order from Amazon you can always send it back if it gives you the problem.


----------



## old corps




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *terry2*  /t/1443739/netflix-3d-streaming-is-live/270#post_24529929
> 
> 
> The titles that I can get to work play fine (like Turbo 3D). I found some of the problem 3D titles will also work IF I skip ahead about a minute after it loads then play it. I have 2 of the 5100's and they both do the same thing. Since I haven't seen a lot of complaints about it may be unique to a few units. If you order from Amazon you can always send it back if it gives you the problem.



Thanks for responding Terry. I think I'll pass on gambling on one until Sony solves the issue--IF they do. Don't know about "a few units" since both of yours have the problem. Please let me know if they happen to fix it.


Thanks!


Ed


----------



## terry2




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *old corps*  /t/1443739/netflix-3d-streaming-is-live/270#post_24530479
> 
> 
> Thanks for responding Terry. I think I'll pass on gambling on one until Sony solves the issue--IF they do. Don't know about "a few units" since both of yours have the problem. Please let me know if they happen to fix it.
> 
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> 
> Ed


Sony released a new firmware for the 5100 overnight, version M15.R.0175. Maybe that will fix it. I'll let you know soon as I get it installed.


----------



## aaronwt




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *old corps*  /t/1443739/netflix-3d-streaming-is-live/270#post_24529821
> 
> 
> I was ready to order a 5100 for Netflix 3D streaming but then found this (and the post after it).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone KNOW if this has been rectified?
> 
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> 
> Ed



I don't know that there was ever anything to rectify. Netflix 3D works on my S5100s. The only issues is whether you will get the 12Mbps(or somewhere around there) stream that is used for 3D. If you can't stream SuperHD which is 5800kbps and also a lower bitrate, you probably won't be able to stream the 3D encodes since their bitrate is much higher than the SuperHD bitrates.


----------



## joed32

It's always worked on my 5100 as well.


----------



## old corps

Thanks for the help guys. No problem here with speed, I average 35 down & 4.25 up. "Super" HD works fine via my Roku's. Hoping that Terry sees an improvement (or cure) with the new firmware!










Ed


----------



## terry2




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *old corps*  /t/1443739/netflix-3d-streaming-is-live/270#post_24531618
> 
> 
> Thanks for the help guys. No problem here with speed, I average 35 down & 4.25 up. "Super" HD works fine via my Roku's. Hoping that Terry sees an improvement (or cure) with the new firmware!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ed


I don't have a internet speed issue (24mbps down) and I only have the problem with certain 3D titles. The new firmware seems to have corrected the issue with some of them that would not play at all (they now play fine). I still have an issue with a couple of 3D titles that I have to advance about 45 seconds in before they will play (Turtles Tale: Sammy's Adventure being one of them). Could be an issue with something else in the chain (receiver or projector) that is causing a problem. Since some have no problem at all I wouldn't let the trouble I'm having stop you from getting the 5100. Works fine for everything else and the price is right.


----------



## old corps




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *terry2*  /t/1443739/netflix-3d-streaming-is-live/270#post_24532781
> 
> 
> I don't have a internet speed issue (24mbps down) and I only have the problem with certain 3D titles. The new firmware seems to have corrected the issue with some of them that would not play at all (they now play fine). I still have an issue with a couple of 3D titles that I have to advance about 45 seconds in before they will play (Turtles Tale: Sammy's Adventure being one of them). Could be an issue with something else in the chain (receiver or projector) that is causing a problem. Since some have no problem at all I wouldn't let the trouble I'm having stop you from getting the 5100. Works fine for everything else and the price is right.



I weakened and ordered one from Amazon, should be here Friday. If it doesn't work properly streaming Netflix 3D I'll blame you, Aaron and Joed!














Then I'll send it back. I'll report back after I try it out, hopefully this weekend.


Thanks for talking me into this...........I think. LOL


Ed


----------



## terry2




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *old corps*  /t/1443739/netflix-3d-streaming-is-live/270#post_24534404
> 
> 
> I weakened and ordered one from Amazon, should be here Friday. If it doesn't work properly streaming Netflix 3D I'll blame you, Aaron and Joed!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then I'll send it back. I'll report back after I try it out, hopefully this weekend.
> 
> 
> Thanks for talking me into this...........I think. LOL
> 
> 
> Ed


Glad I could help you spend some money.


----------



## old corps




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *terry2*  /t/1443739/netflix-3d-streaming-is-live/270#post_24534447
> 
> 
> Glad I could help you spend some money.



Gee thanks!







We gotta do our part to help out the economy!


ED


----------



## joed32

Let us know how you like it.


----------



## old corps




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *joed32*  /t/1443739/netflix-3d-streaming-is-live/300#post_24540006
> 
> 
> Let us know how you like it.



Will do. Just checked & the 5100 is "out for delivery". Should be here soon.










Ed


----------



## old corps




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *old corps*  /t/1443739/netflix-3d-streaming-is-live/300#post_24540087
> 
> 
> Will do. Just checked & the 5100 is "out for delivery". Should be here soon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ed



Well guys, I don't know if a just got a lemon but after more aggravation than I care to bore you with this sucker is going back.







A long story short:


Big handshake problems. Took lots unplugging & replugging to get it recognize my 3D projector.


Kept locking up, requiring crawling behind my equipment to do a hard reset. This happened on every 3d from Netflix I tried--something like 4 or 5 of 'em. Also happened on a 3d bluray I tried.


Also got both an all snow & green screen several times.


NONE of these problems with my existing Sony 570 or Panny 230 3d brp's connected just like the 5100 was-same cables,etc.


I don't feel like gambling on another one just to try to get Netflix 3d.










Just my experience. I did install the latest firmware as well.


Glad it's working ok for some of you


Ed


----------



## threed123

Ed, have you tried looking at the 3D trailers on 3net. You need to scroll all the streaming options where Netflix shows up to find it. I've watched these with my Sony 590 and some are frame packed and look very good. I assumed if they displayed without a hitch, then I would get the Sony 5100 and see if Netflix would work. Maybe I'll hold off now. What internet service are you using here in MI? Bob


----------



## old corps




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *threed123*  /t/1443739/netflix-3d-streaming-is-live/300#post_24548522
> 
> 
> Ed, have you tried looking at the 3D trailers on 3net. You need to scroll all the streaming options where Netflix shows up to find it. I've watched these with my Sony 590 and some are frame packed and look very good. I assumed if they displayed without a hitch, then I would get the Sony 5100 and see if Netflix would work. Maybe I'll hold off now. What internet service are you using here in MI? Bob



Yeah Bob, I've watched those through my Sony BDP570 a few times with no problem at all. I've got Charter for internet and have excellent speed--I average 35 down & 4.25 up. Best of luck if you try the S5100. I was on the fence like you but it sure didn't work out for me. Others are happy maybe you'll get lucky. Mine's packed up for UPS to take back to Amazon.


Ed


----------



## terry2




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *old corps*  /t/1443739/netflix-3d-streaming-is-live/300#post_24548151
> 
> 
> Well guys, I don't know if a just got a lemon but after more aggravation than I care to bore you with this sucker is going back.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A long story short:
> 
> 
> Big handshake problems. Took lots unplugging & replugging to get it recognize my 3D projector.
> 
> 
> Kept locking up, requiring crawling behind my equipment to do a hard reset. This happened on every 3d from Netflix I tried--something like 4 or 5 of 'em. Also happened on a 3d bluray I tried.
> 
> 
> Also got both an all snow & green screen several times.
> 
> 
> NONE of these problems with my existing Sony 570 or Panny 230 3d brp's connected just like the 5100 was-same cables,etc.
> 
> 
> I don't feel like gambling on another one just to try to get Netflix 3d.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just my experience. I did install the latest firmware as well.
> 
> 
> Glad it's working ok for some of you
> 
> 
> Ed


Well, I was really hoping you didn't run in to some of the problems I've had with the 5100 and Neflix 3D. Maybe Amazon has a stock of screwed up units. I have 2 of them (new) and after trying everything I could think of to get the streaming problems corrected I'm sending them back also. Still have my Sony 590 which works great -- just won't do the 3D on Netflix. A lot of the Netflix content I don't really care for anyway, it's just the fact it should work but doesn't....


----------



## old corps




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *terry2*  /t/1443739/netflix-3d-streaming-is-live/300#post_24549447
> 
> 
> Well, I was really hoping you didn't run in to some of the problems I've had with the 5100 and Neflix 3D. Maybe Amazon has a stock of screwed up units. I have 2 of them (new) and after trying everything I could think of to get the streaming problems corrected I'm sending them back also. Still have my Sony 590 which works great -- just won't do the 3D on Netflix. A lot of the Netflix content I don't really care for anyway, it's just the fact it should work but doesn't....




Yep, SHOULD work but DOESN'T. At least it sure didn't for me. I get excellent pq streaming from my other bluray players and the Roku's I have but the 5100 was a royal PITA. I'm thankful for Amazon's excellent return policy--just cost me a couple hours of aggravation to try.


Ed


----------



## deer crossing




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Don Landis*  /t/1443739/netflix-3d-streaming-is-live/240#post_24445403
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There was one title that gave problems but not buffering. It pops up a screen that says "This title is not available for streaming" The title is "Flight" Flight in 2D is able to stream just fine.
> 
> 
> I have some other 3D content I downloaded from the Sony Store a long time ago. I will check on those to see about the resolution.


I was also unable to watch Flight (the art of) until this morning. It finally loaded. I had been trying it regularly for the last few weeks. 

 

One problem I often have with netflix 3d is the sound getting out of sync.


----------



## Don Landis

Thanks for the advisory on Flight. I've been out of the country for several weeks and just returned but still traveling. So when I get back in a few weeks I'll have to check it out. Funny how just that one title was always a problem.


----------



## threed123

Amazon Fire TV just announced. Does Netflix, Amazon and host of others plus Pandora and Games. It's a heck of a computer with a quad cpu and 2gb memory, wifi, wired, Dolby. Now we will be on a journey to find out if it does Netflix 3D. Cost $99 http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00CX5P8FC?ref_=pe_292100_115423250 


Anyone willing to try it?


----------



## old corps




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *threed123*  /t/1443739/netflix-3d-streaming-is-live/300#post_24561319
> 
> 
> Amazon Fire TV just announced. Does Netflix, Amazon and host of others plus Pandora and Games. It's a heck of a computer with a quad cpu and 2gb memory, wifi, wired, Dolby. Now we will be on a journey to find out if it does Netflix 3D. Cost $99 http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00CX5P8FC?ref_=pe_292100_115423250
> 
> 
> Anyone willing to try it?



Your turn this time Bob!

















Ed


----------



## threed123




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *old corps*  /t/1443739/netflix-3d-streaming-is-live/300#post_24562275
> 
> 
> Your turn this time Bob!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ed



I decided to try the Sony S5200, which appears to be compliant with over 200 streaming services, vs. 100+ with the S5100. I'm guessing it has a better streaming engine, so it might be better for 3D streaming off Netflix.


----------



## old corps




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *threed123*  /t/1443739/netflix-3d-streaming-is-live/300#post_24563580
> 
> 
> I decided to try the Sony S5200, which appears to be compliant with over 200 streaming services, vs. 100+ with the S5100. I'm guessing it has a better streaming engine, so it might be better for 3D streaming off Netflix.



Hope it works great. We'll be waiting for your review!


Ed


----------



## Orbitron

Just jumping in, haven't had time to read the entire thread - is there a master list of Netflix titles streaming in 3D or 1080P?


----------



## terry2




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *threed123*  /t/1443739/netflix-3d-streaming-is-live/300#post_24563580
> 
> 
> I decided to try the Sony S5200, which appears to be compliant with over 200 streaming services, vs. 100+ with the S5100. I'm guessing it has a better streaming engine, so it might be better for 3D streaming off Netflix.


Just returned my 5100's. Have a Sony 6200 coming in a couple of days (bought one from Amazon Warehouse). We'll see if it will stream Netflix 3D without issues.


BTW --- According to an Amazon rep I talked with, the new Amazon Fire TV will stream Netflix 3D. Just passing along what I was told.


----------



## tory40

Can someone help me? I am trying to see if the quality of my 3D youtube video downloaded by the Youtube app on the TV is closer to the quality from my internet browser. The last time i tried the TV app, the video quality was HORRIBLE and unusable for demonstrations. Problem is I can't get my TV to connect to the internet any more, If someone could download the youtube movie called "Mass Effect in 3D - high bitrate upload" and rate its quality vs the same video uploaded from a regular browser, it'd be much appreciated!


----------



## terry2




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *old corps*  /t/1443739/netflix-3d-streaming-is-live/300#post_24549545
> 
> 
> Yep, SHOULD work but DOESN'T. At least it sure didn't for me. I get excellent pq streaming from my other bluray players and the Roku's I have but the 5100 was a royal PITA. I'm thankful for Amazon's excellent return policy--just cost me a couple hours of aggravation to try.
> 
> 
> Ed


Just received a Sony 6200 after returning both of the 5100's. As I said before the 5100's wouldn't play but 4 or 5 of the Netflix 3D titles. All the rest either wouldn't load at all or would lock up the player while trying to load the video. Only work around was to skip ahead about 45 seconds (if it loaded) and then it would play ok for the most part. I read on other forums where other people had the same problem with NEW 5100's. Got my 6200 connected and tried out the problem 3D titles. With the 6200 they ALL load and play without the freezes or lock-ups. My opinion is there is a hardware problem with the current batch of 5100's. The 6200 is connected exactly as the 5100's were. Anyway, now I can watch Netflix 3D without issues. Just wish they would add more titles.


----------



## old corps




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *terry2*  /t/1443739/netflix-3d-streaming-is-live/300#post_24589477
> 
> 
> Just received a Sony 6200 after returning both of the 5100's. As I said before the 5100's wouldn't play but 4 or 5 of the Netflix 3D titles. All the rest either wouldn't load at all or would lock up the player while trying to load the video. Only work around was to skip ahead about 45 seconds (if it loaded) and then it would play ok for the most part. I read on other forums where other people had the same problem with NEW 5100's. Got my 6200 connected and tried out the problem 3D titles. With the 6200 they ALL load and play without the freezes or lock-ups. My opinion is there is a hardware problem with the current batch of 5100's. The 6200 is connected exactly as the 5100's were. Anyway, now I can watch Netflix 3D without issues. Just wish they would add more titles.



Thanks for the post Terry-appreciate it. I may at some point get a 6200 but frankly from what I saw for Netflix 3d content it's pretty hard for me to justify buying another player just for that. Hope NF 3d continues to work great for you & they add more content.


Ed


----------



## threed123

Traded my Sony 590 using Amazon's trade-n process. Then bought the Sony 6200 used from the Amazon Warehouse. Made sure it was described as complete with manual, batteries and very few scratches. There were quite a few available used and some had parts missing and big scratches, but they were all the same price. Anyway, my net price after trade-in was $99. The unit was as new and was probably a quick return from someone who decided to get another model. I did have some problem setting it up with my router. It would only setup wireless, not wired. I immediately updated the firmware. I kept getting an SSL security error when trying to open various apps. I then went into options, read the license, closed that and open the Add to List (or Update List-don't remember) tab. After doing that and closing it, the apps loaded. I have no idea why.


Netflix 3D works great. Legends of Flight is as good as any bluray I have, so it looks like it's being shown in full 3D HD. I tried others. Some would not load and said to try later, but most worked fine. I'm wondering if my wireless is a tad slow for some of these to load, but then why did Legends of Flight load and work flawlessly? It could be that there is contention on their server with how many 3D streams of a given movie can be in process at any time. I will try the others again to tonight.


Also, the Sony 6200 has some additional settings, one it super resolution. By increasing it, it appears to enhance the image somewhat. Does anyone know what this does, or is it only meant for 4K upscaling? the manual is pretty useless.


----------



## leiff

the 3 d category on my panny plasma tv is severely limited. is there a list for netflix 3d content anywhere?


----------



## threed123




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *leiff*  /t/1443739/netflix-3d-streaming-is-live/300#post_24638983
> 
> 
> the 3 d category on my panny plasma tv is severely limited. is there a list for netflix 3d content anywhere?



How many are you seeing? The list is limited as others have said, maybe a dozen or so, and doesn't look like it's getting updated. You can go to Netflix.com and enter 3D in the search box. You'll get most of them, plus some that were filmed originally in 3D, but only 2D on Netflix.


----------



## RolandL




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *threed123*  /t/1443739/netflix-3d-streaming-is-live/300#post_24639357
> 
> 
> How many are you seeing? The list is limited as others have said, maybe a dozen or so, and doesn't look like it's getting updated. You can go to Netflix.com and enter 3D in the search box. You'll get most of them, plus some that were filmed originally in 3D, but only 2D on Netflix.



I see about 40 3D titles.


----------



## threed123




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *RolandL*  /t/1443739/netflix-3d-streaming-is-live/300#post_24646483
> 
> 
> I see about 40 3D titles.



That sounds like a lot. I think some of those are not available in 3D, though shot in 3D.


----------



## sparky7




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *RolandL*  /t/1443739/netflix-3d-streaming-is-live/300#post_24646483
> 
> 
> I see about 40 3D titles.



I'm seeing the same thing. It was 33 or 38 I can't remember. This is on Samsung BD-F5900 blu-ray player.


mark


----------



## RolandL

Right after the "Recently Watched by Roland" and before "Popular on Netflix" lists there is a 3D list


35 titles in the list


Some of the titles:


Flying Swords of Dragon Gate

A Turtle's Tale

Red Bull BC One

Live Fire

Wild Ocean

Dinosaurs: Giants of Patagonia:

The Ultimate Wave

Art of Flight

Legends of Flight

Dinosaurs Alive!

Sadako

Arabia

Mummies: Secrets of the Pharaohs

Ultimate G's

The Shock Labyrinth

The Little Prince

Pina



For some reason, there are other titles not in the 3D list but are also in 3D like Tormented and Beowulf


----------



## humbland




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *RolandL*  /t/1443739/netflix-3d-streaming-is-live/300#post_24648744
> 
> 
> Right after the "Recently Watched by Roland" and before "Popular on Netflix" lists there is a 3D list
> 
> 
> 35 titles in the list
> 
> 
> Some of the titles:
> 
> 
> Flying Swords of Dragon Gate
> 
> A Turtle's Tale
> 
> Red Bull BC One
> 
> Live Fire
> 
> Wild Ocean
> 
> Dinosaurs: Giants of Patagonia:
> 
> The Ultimate Wave
> 
> Art of Flight
> 
> Legends of Flight
> 
> Dinosaurs Alive!
> 
> Sadako
> 
> Arabia
> 
> Mummies: Secrets of the Pharaohs
> 
> Ultimate G's
> 
> The Shock Labyrinth
> 
> The Little Prince
> 
> Pina
> 
> 
> 
> For some reason, there are other titles not in the 3D list but are also in 3D like Tormented and Beowulf



Where do you see this list?


----------



## RolandL




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *humbland*  /t/1443739/netflix-3d-streaming-is-live/300#post_24649576
> 
> 
> Where do you see this list?



Right after the "Recently Watched by Roland" and before "Popular on Netflix" lists there is a 3D list


----------



## humbland




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *RolandL*  /t/1443739/netflix-3d-streaming-is-live/300#post_24650187
> 
> 
> Right after the "Recently Watched by Roland" and before "Popular on Netflix" lists there is a 3D list



Going to Netflix, I can search for 3D in the search box, and some 3D titles come up, but I can not see a separate 3D list anywhere...

It sounds as if Roland has a different user interface. What am I missing?


----------



## terry2




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *humbland*  /t/1443739/netflix-3d-streaming-is-live/300#post_24650445
> 
> 
> Going to Netflix, I can search for 3D in the search box, and some 3D titles come up, but I can not see a separate 3D list anywhere...
> 
> It sounds as if Roland has a different user interface. What am I missing?


What device are you using to access Netflix?


----------



## humbland




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *terry2*  /t/1443739/netflix-3d-streaming-is-live/300#post_24650553
> 
> 
> What device are you using to access Netflix?



Laptop computer.


----------



## terry2




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *humbland*  /t/1443739/netflix-3d-streaming-is-live/300#post_24650605
> 
> 
> Laptop computer.


The Netflix 3D category will only show up on certain "supported" devices. I doubt a laptop is one of them (don't use one so not saying for sure). I get Netflix 3D on my Sony 6200 blu-ray player but not on my Sony 590.


----------



## old corps




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *terry2*  /t/1443739/netflix-3d-streaming-is-live/330#post_24650659
> 
> 
> The Netflix 3D category will only show up on certain "supported" devices. I doubt a laptop is one of them (don't use one so not saying for sure). I get Netflix 3D on my Sony 6200 blu-ray player but not on my Sony 590.



+1


Nor does it work on my Sony 570, my Panny 220 or any of my Rokus. Oh, and I wouldn't suggest getting a Sony 5100 to get it although it "has it".


Right Terry?


----------



## terry2




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *old corps*  /t/1443739/netflix-3d-streaming-is-live/330#post_24650888
> 
> 
> +1
> 
> 
> Nor does it work on my Sony 570, my Panny 220 or any of my Rokus. Oh, and I wouldn't suggest getting a Sony 5100 to get it although it "has it".
> 
> 
> Right Terry?


Yep --- two 5100's that didn't work for Netflix 3D was enough for me.


----------



## ekaaaans


Netflix 3D streaming has turned out to pretty great on my Vizio M601d-A3R. But I was disappointed to see the 3D options for both The Croods and Turbo have been removed. Anyone know why an already small 3D library is being reduced even further?


----------



## teckademic




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *RolandL*  /t/1443739/netflix-3d-streaming-is-live/300#post_24650187
> 
> 
> Right after the "Recently Watched by Roland" and before "Popular on Netflix" lists there is a 3D list



New 3d user here and I too have a 3d category in netflix. Using a samsung (7500?) blu ray player. Not at home right to confirm the model #


----------



## Don Landis




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ekaaaans*  /t/1443739/netflix-3d-streaming-is-live/330#post_24651377
> 
> 
> Netflix 3D streaming has turned out to pretty great on my Vizio M601d-A3R. But I was disappointed to see the 3D options for both The Croods and Turbo have been removed. Anyone know why an already small 3D library is being reduced even further?



Last I checked I had a number of titles we used to see in 3D disappear from the section. However, I did a search on them and they were still available, in 3D, from the search. They were also in my "recently viewed" group. Some time ago, I accessed every 3D title and now all of them are still in the My recent views section. Still, a mystery on why they don't show up in the 3D section.


----------



## teckademic




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Don Landis*  /t/1443739/netflix-3d-streaming-is-live/330#post_24652710
> 
> 
> Last I checked I had a number of titles we used to see in 3D disappear from the section. However, I did a search on them and they were still available, in 3D, from the search. They were also in my "recently viewed" group. Some time ago, I accessed every 3D title and now all of them are still in the My recent views section. Still, a mystery on why they don't show up in the 3D section.



any good ones that are hiding from the 3d section?


----------



## Dig and Spike

My LG BP620 does not support Netflix 3D. I now gave to go out and buy a new steaming device to get it. I called Netflix yesterday to get the list of devices, but they didn't have that info and it's not on the website anymore.


Any suggestions on the best Blu-ray player or streaming device that can stream Netflix 3D?


----------



## Rudy1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Dig and Spike*  /t/1443739/netflix-3d-streaming-is-live/330#post_24674129
> 
> 
> My LG BP620 does not support Netflix 3D. I now gave to go out and buy a new steaming device to get it. I called Netflix yesterday to get the list of devices, but they didn't have that info and it's not on the website anymore.
> 
> 
> Any suggestions on the best Blu-ray player or streaming device that can stream Netflix 3D?



I'm currently using the Panasonic DMP-BDT330 Blu-ray player:

http://www.amazon.com/Panasonic-DMPBDT330-Upscaling-Blu-Ray-Player/dp/B00AYB3OOY/ref=sr_1_1/178-0414043-3225543?ie=UTF8&qid=1399048818&sr=8-1&keywords=panasonic+dmpbdt330


----------



## aaronwt




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *terry2*  /t/1443739/netflix-3d-streaming-is-live/330#post_24651112
> 
> 
> Yep --- two 5100's that didn't work for Netflix 3D was enough for me.



??? I have a couple of S5100's and an S6200. I haven't played back a Netflix 3D title in the last few weeks but I don't recall having any issues prior to that. As long as I could get the 12mbps or so needed to stream the Netflix 3D.


----------



## terry2




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *aaronwt*  /t/1443739/netflix-3d-streaming-is-live/330#post_24675231
> 
> 
> ??? I have a couple of S5100's and an S6200. I haven't played back a Netflix 3D title in the last few weeks but I don't recall having any issues prior to that. As long as I could get the 12mbps or so needed to stream the Netflix 3D.


I had two new 5100's from Amazon. Both of them would only play about 4 of the Netflix 3D tiltles. The rest of the titles either wouldn't load or would freeze or lock-up the players. The problem happened on the same titles on both units. The ones that worked played from start to finish without issue. I saw on another forum where a couple of others with a new unit had the same issue. Seems like older units worked. I returned both of them and got a 6200. It's works without issue on all the Netflix 3D titles.


----------



## old corps




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *aaronwt*  /t/1443739/netflix-3d-streaming-is-live/330#post_24675231
> 
> 
> ??? I have a couple of S5100's and an S6200. I haven't played back a Netflix 3D title in the last few weeks but I don't recall having any issues prior to that. As long as I could get the 12mbps or so needed to stream the Netflix 3D.



I had to send my S5100 back to Amazon because EVERY Netflix 3D title would not play and most would lock up the player requiring a hard reset (crawling into a mass of wiring behind my set up to unplug).










Glad yours works for you.


Ed


BTW, I have excellent internet-35mbps.


----------



## joed32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *terry2*  /t/1443739/netflix-3d-streaming-is-live/330#post_24675354
> 
> 
> I had two new 5100's from Amazon. Both of them would only play about 4 of the Netflix 3D tiltles. The rest of the titles either wouldn't load or would freeze or lock-up the players. The problem happened on the same titles on both units. The ones that worked played from start to finish without issue. I saw on another forum where a couple of others with a new unit had the same issue. Seems like older units worked. I returned both of them and got a 6200. It's works without issue on all the Netflix 3D titles.



I think you're on to something since so many units have no problem with Netflix 3D and now there seem to be a lot of units that don't work properly.


----------



## Don Landis

It was a boring night for TV so I decided to make a visit to see what's new on Netflix 3D. Nothing new but I saw one title that always had technical difficulties last winter.


The Art of Flight


Wow! They fixed the delivery of this and I ended up watching it twice. If you want to see a perfect 3D presentation, this one is it. Very high quality and edge of your seat adrenalin rush action with beautiful scenery from some of the most remote locations in the world. The ability to capture good 3D of the mountain ranges without eye fatigue was fascinating. It was a blend of 2D to 3D conversion and native 3D. Directed and edited by Curt Morgan.


If you can't get Netflix 3D I think this is also available on Blu Ray.


----------



## knoxbh

Tried out Netflex 3d last nite and was pleasantly surprised. Using a Sony 5200 with a Sharp TV the piecture was stunning. Watched the Flight one and it was a WOW! Watched a couple of more - Wild Africa, for one. All were good and not trouble in buffering (usually loaded in about 10 seconds). Glad we bought the 5200!


----------



## jvh4

Don Landis said:


> It was a boring night for TV so I decided to make a visit to see what's new on Netflix 3D. Nothing new but I saw one title that always had technical difficulties last winter.
> 
> The Art of Flight
> 
> Wow! They fixed the delivery of this and I ended up watching it twice. If you want to see a perfect 3D presentation, this one is it. Very high quality and edge of your seat adrenalin rush action with beautiful scenery from some of the most remote locations in the world. The ability to capture good 3D of the mountain ranges without eye fatigue was fascinating. It was a blend of 2D to 3D conversion and native 3D. Directed and edited by Curt Morgan.
> 
> If you can't get Netflix 3D I think this is also available on Blu Ray.


Hey, Don. I haven't had my PS3 (my only 3D streaming device) hooked up in a while, so I can't check myself. Have you noticed any increase in quality for Netflix streaming? Are you able to stream Netflix 3D during prime time?


----------



## Don Landis

jvh4 said:


> Hey, Don. I haven't had my PS3 (my only 3D streaming device) hooked up in a while, so I can't check myself. Have you noticed any increase in quality for Netflix streaming? Are you able to stream Netflix 3D during prime time?


Yes, ever since Nertflix resolved it's squabble with Comcast the streaming has allowed really good quality. However, I use WDTV box for most Netflix movies and only the PS3 for Netflix 3D. Consequently, the video is only 720p due to the PS3 3D limitation. No buffering anytime now. 

But Sunday, I was visiting my cousin in PA who recently bought a new 4K 65" Samsung TV with the Netflix app and it had 3D section so we watched one movie and the quality was superb. He also has Comcast Broadband, 50Mbps service. His UHD TV also upconverts the picture to 4K as well. I thought the Netflix actually looked better than the Blu Ray disk video at 1080p. The upconversion from 1080p to 2160p is really impressive. We didn't look at any Blu Ray disks at his place. My cousin's UHD is an active glasses too so it also doesn't suffer the reduced resolution from the passive film screen.


----------



## TonyDP

It seems every time I check the 3D offerings on Netflix, the number goes down. When I first signed up there were around 60 titles; last time I checked (a few nights ago) it was down to 33. I really don't understand why they don't offer more 3D content, especially as many of the titles available (Star Trek Into Darkness, GI Joe: Retaliation, etc.) were released in 3D. Even recent Dreamworks titles like Turbo and The Croods have had the 3D versions quietly pulled.


----------



## aaronwt

TonyDP said:


> It seems every time I check the 3D offerings on Netflix, the number goes down. When I first signed up there were around 60 titles; last time I checked (a few nights ago) it was down to 33. I really don't understand why they don't offer more 3D content, especially as many of the titles available (Star Trek Into Darkness, GI Joe: Retaliation, etc.) were released in 3D. Even recent Dreamworks titles like Turbo and The Croods have had the 3D versions quietly pulled.


Because I'm sure their research shows that the vast majority of their users don't use 3D.


----------



## Apostate

TonyDP said:


> It seems every time I check the 3D offerings on Netflix, the number goes down. When I first signed up there were around 60 titles; last time I checked (a few nights ago) it was down to 33. I really don't understand why they don't offer more 3D content, especially as many of the titles available (Star Trek Into Darkness, GI Joe: Retaliation, etc.) were released in 3D. Even recent Dreamworks titles like Turbo and The Croods have had the 3D versions quietly pulled.


From earlier post in this thread from back in January 2014:

http://gigaom.com/2014/01/06/netflix-4k-ultra-hd-3d/

_Evers told me that demand for 3D just wasn’t very big on Netflix, and that Netflix may end support for the format in the future. He later clarified the company’s position, saying: “We have no plans to discontinue 3D, we have some new titles coming online in the future, but we are devoting all budget and energy on higher quality content towards 4K and future color and frame rate enhancements.”_

I guess keeping a handful of 3D titles is technically not discontinuing 3D.


----------



## TonyDP

aaronwt said:


> Because I'm sure their research shows that the vast majority of their users don't use 3D.


That's all well and good but it doesn't explain why it continues to offer a bunch of mediocre Asian movies and the occasional documentary (which I'm sure hardly anyone cares about) while only carrying newer titles (like the aforementioned Croods and Turbo) for a couple of weeks before pulling them.

If they think 3D is not viable then pull the plug, but this feels like something different. Pulling all the newer titles and leaving only marginal offerings makes it look like they're trying to stack the deck to justify their position.


----------



## Apostate

My guess is that Netflix was able to license these mediocre Asian flicks and documentaries cheaply and for a long time. I think Netflix is simply going to let the licenses expire, not sign up any new 3D movies and let 3D die a natural death. That's why 3D is not offered in more devices. Netflix doesn't want more "demand" for 3D.


----------



## ekaaaans

Apostate said:


> My guess is that Netflix was able to license these mediocre Asian flicks and documentaries cheaply and for a long time. I think Netflix is simply going to let the licenses expire, not sign up any new 3D movies and let 3D die a natural death. That's why 3D is not offered in more devices. Netflix doesn't want more "demand" for 3D.


I assume there are technical or monetary reasons why Netflix doesn't offer more 3D content. Some of the shows on that stagnant list are downright pathetic. A shame really, since the streaming quality is quite good on my set. It'd be awesome if Amazon Prime stepped up and decided to be the go to app for 3D. I'll keep dreamin'...


----------



## Don Landis

Apostate said:


> My guess is that Netflix was able to license these mediocre Asian flicks and documentaries cheaply and for a long time. I think Netflix is simply going to let the licenses expire, not sign up any new 3D movies and let 3D die a natural death. That's why 3D is not offered in more devices. Netflix doesn't want more "demand" for 3D.


I agree with "guess" that Netflix was able to get the 3D titles license cheap and for a long time. I don't agree with your "guess" that 3D is going to die and they will let it, by not renewing licenses. While you seem to put alot of faith in the accuracy of an employee manager interview, I prefer to trust the legally binding statements of Reed Hastings. Netflix efforts currently are to expand their original programming offerings and expand their subscriber base into more countries. 3D titles in these other countries will be offered as the estimates of 3D demographics dictate. People need to understand, that while we here have a passion for 3D, a few of our numbers posting love to dwell on gloom and doom, Large business is more concerned in doing what's best to grow the company. When it comes to programming, their numbers dictate that original programming, more countries, and higher quality is top priority. 

According to Netflix tech support, they do not dictate the apps for devices. Rather they release the specs and it's up to the TV and device maker to implement the app they want. If you have a device that doesn't support 3D, you best contact your device maker to get it implemented, not Netflix. 

I have not seen 3D titles disappear from Netflix availability. What I have seen from time to time is some titles disappear from the 3D section, only to reappear weeks later. But at any time I still can access those titles directly. Since most of them I have watched before, they still appear in "My viewed" collection, yet some disappear from the 3D section. 

I do believe that rather than waste time posting here, how much Netflix wants 3D to die, which I believe to be completely false and gloom and doom FUD, better time can be spent contacting Netflix requesting more and newer content, then watch it several times and rate it high. They will see if viewers want it not by getting their marching orders from 3D hate blogs, but rather from the number of downloads.


----------



## Apostate

Don Landis said:


> I don't agree with your "guess" that 3D is going to die and they will let it, by not renewing licenses. While you seem to put alot of faith in the accuracy of an employee manager interview, I prefer to trust the legally binding statements of Reed Hastings...
> 
> People need to understand, that while we here have a passion for 3D, a few of our numbers posting love to dwell on gloom and doom...
> 
> According to Netflix tech support, they do not dictate the apps for devices. Rather they release the specs and it's up to the TV and device maker to implement the app they want. If you have a device that doesn't support 3D, you best contact your device maker to get it implemented, not Netflix.
> 
> I have not seen 3D titles disappear from Netflix availability. What I have seen from time to time is some titles disappear from the 3D section, only to reappear weeks later...
> 
> They will see if viewers want it not by getting their marching orders from 3D hate blogs, but rather from the number of downloads.


We have had this conversation before. You chastise me for believing in Netflix content manager's word, yet, you believe Netflix customer rep's word? Yeah, I'd put more faith in manager's words over a lowly hourly wage worker who has absolutely no input in company's strategy and direction. 

You need to keep up with Netflix app tech. All the newer Netflix app is based on HTML5 which gives Netflix control over the app: to modify, update, etc. once installed. So it's all Netflix now. So giving us access to 3D is upto Netflix.

And how is stating what we have observed about Netflix 3D selection gets characterized as "posting doom and gloom?" Were any new titles added to Netflix 3D? Have _The Croods_ 3D and _Turbo_ 3D reappeared in the selection? And I rather not watch the same mediocre titles over and over.

I know you are the Ayatolla of 3D Fora but you need to get your head out of the sand. Netflix 3D is stagnant at best and, IMHO, is dying the natural death from neglect from Netflix.

P.s. What legally binding statements did Hastings make??? Is Hastings legally bound to offer 3D to us??? Inquiring minds want to know.


----------



## Don Landis

Yes, I recall the exchange, But first of all, you should recall the content manager had to retract his statement and in my book, it tells me I can't just accept everything he says as gospel, especially when we are talking about a future event unless it is imminent. 



> _We have had this conversation before. You chastise me for believing in Netflix content manager's word, yet, you believe Netflix customer rep's word?_


Chastise is a rather strong word considering I just disagreed with belief in what the man was saying as being gospel. However, I do trust the word of Reed Hastings, who, BTW, is not a customer rep but rather the CEO of the company. He is the one who is responsible to the owners of the company and whose statements are legally binding. 



> _You need to keep up with Netflix app tech. All the newer Netflix app is based on HTML5 which gives Netflix control over the app: to modify, update, etc. once installed. So it's all Netflix now. So giving us access to 3D is upto Netflix._


 I did not know this about Netflix apps on all devices. I will make some calls to verify and if this is true, I can rechannel my inquiries to Netflix. I will reference your claim in my query. Thanks for the info. Trust me, I'm an activist in these areas and also continue to be a long stock holder in Netflix. 



> _I know you are the Ayatolla of 3D Fora but you need to get your head out of the sand. Netflix 3D is stagnant at best and, IMHO, is dying the natural death from neglect from Netflix._


 If name calling is how you want to respond to a discussion, we can just part now and I will ignore all your future posts. 



> _And how is stating what we have observed about Netflix 3D selection gets characterized as "posting doom and gloom?" Were any new titles added to Netflix 3D? Have The Croods 3D and Turbo 3D reappeared in the selection? And I rather not watch the same mediocre titles over and over._


 This_ ("I think Netflix is simply going to let the licenses expire, not sign up any new 3D movies and let 3D die a natural death. That's why 3D is not offered in more devices. Netflix doesn't want more "demand" for 3D.") _ and other statements are not backed up by specific examples and official statements, therefore just Gloom and Doom FUD! The only statement provided is the one that had to be retracted. 

I have seen a couple of low budget Asian animated flics added since the original release but nothing in the past two months. The only improvement has been Netflix technical achievement in it's ability to stream 3D now with virtually no buffering, even in the Prime time hours. This was not just observed at my home in FL, but also on Sunday at my cousin's home in rural PA. Additionally, the Movie "Art of Flight" a terrific Snowboarding documentary with great 3D stereography, was finally fixed and made available just recently. It was in the original list but was always not available for play due to some encoding errors. 


> _P.s. What legally binding statements did Hastings make??? Is Hastings legally bound to offer 3D to us??? Inquiring minds want to know. _


 Netflix is a publicly traded company and as such is legally bound to disclose only truthful statements regarding future events and direction the company takes. A statement by an employee is not binding. Depending on whether the content manager is a key executive or not may affect his legality in any press statement. I don't recall if he is a VP but if he is, then that may be why he was instructed to retract some of those comments about content at Netflix. Erroneous statements, can impact investors decisions and result in serious claims of fraud and stock manipulation which is illegal. As an example, the statement made by Reed Hastings one year about plans to split the company caused a huge loss of money in the market. He also made a statement in that conference call claiming Netflix would end DVD mail rental service within the next year. He had to retract those statements, to end the massive exodus by stock holders. Reed has learned a very costly lesson and today rarely makes any claims that guide investors based on long range plans in this industry. Especially, anything that guides negative in an emerging market. There may be a case that can be made that Netflix is legally bound to offer 3D content since he did make public statements to that effect at CES2013 and CES2014. When the CEO makes a promise and a month later a division manager contradicts that statement, either the employee is fired or asked to retract and that is what he did. There is no promise from any Netflix person about specifics, titles, or number of programs in 3D that I have heard. Reed has only made promises about 4K future and plans to produce original content in 4K. I haven't heard anything about including 3D. 




> ekaaaans:
> _It'd be awesome if Amazon Prime stepped up and decided to be the go to app for 3D. I'll keep dreamin'... _


While I feel Amazon movies are not as high quality here compared to Netflix, I do agree that competition is a good thing and if Amazon began offering some movies, good ones in 3D streaming, it would make Netflix seek more licenses for content too. I guess Voodoo is the only service that is constantly adding more streaming 3D, but it is real expensive. I buy a few but only to have it NOW vs wait for the Bluray. Do more than dream, actively request it so they know!


----------



## Apostate

Don Landis said:


> I did not know this about Netflix apps on all devices. I will make some calls to verify and if this is true, I can rechannel my inquiries to Netflix. I will reference your claim in my query. Thanks for the info. Trust me, I'm an activist in these areas and also continue to be a long stock holder in Netflix.


I recommend consulting AVS member michaeltscott. He is/was software programmer and he is very knowledgeable about technical aspects of Netflix app. He can tell you why different devices have different apps with different capabilities. He's quite active on Video Download Service and Device (?) forum.



Don Landis said:


> There may be a case that can be made that Netflix is legally bound to offer 3D content since he did make public statements to that effect at CES2013 and CES2014.


You must be kidding me. Do you really believe that?


----------



## drhill

I just wish they would update my 2nd Gen Sony GTV device (NSZ-GS8) with profile support. My first gen Sony GTV Device (NSZ-GT1) has had profile support for a very long time now.


----------



## Don Landis

> *I recommend consulting AVS member michaeltscott. He is/was software programmer and he is very knowledgeable about technical aspects of Netflix app. He can tell you why different devices have different apps with different capabilities. He's quite active on Video Download Service and Device (?) forum*.


Thanks for the reference. While I have my own technical connections, mostly at Sony and Comcast, I always appreciate additional sources. I did find your source (MScott) in the other AVS section, but after reading quite a few posts, he does not appear to be an insider. My top resources are insiders. I'm sure MScott has his insiders too as he seems to be connected. However, some of the comments in those threads were not correct regarding the Netflix - Comcast dispute, but to be excused because they were based on personal opinion, not actual facts as released by the companies. But we all get incorrect information, e.g. my info that Frozen 3D would be released in June was wrong, as it now appears to be in October. Of course my info was just wrong on actual date, while the naysayers were claiming that Disney wants to kill 3D, a totally ridiculous, baseless statement. 

My interest is knowing if we will get updated apps for Netflix and if not why that is so. I have a Vizio 32" 3D TV and a WDTV that could use the 3D app for the device. The 3D programs appear but cannot be played in 3D yet. I still only get 3D Netflix here on my PS3. My recent experience with my cousin's Samsung 9000 series 3D TV was really excellent quality. I haven't been a huge fan of Samsung but recent experience may change my mind. I now have a Samsung S5 phone that works well too. 
Based on your opinion, I will continue to bug Netflix tech support, even though last I did, they claimed it was the device maker that I needed to speak to. The device makers claimed they did not have a time frame for app update. Keep checking. That was back in February.


----------



## Apostate

While michaeltscott is not an insider, nonetheless he is quite knowledgeable. The gist I got from michaeltscott's posts is that Netflix switched over to HTML5 based app for newer devices in effort to standardize the apps across devices rather than craft individually customized "rootkit" apps for each brand and device as it was done before. One of the advantage of switching to HTML5 is that it gives Netflix ability to push out changes without depending on each device maker to push out the change as a firmware update. An example of this was Profiles. 

For older devices without HTML5 based Netflix app, the device maker still has to push out the change as a firmware update. As you know, once a device gets past certain number of model years, the support gets spotty at best. The chance of a device maker pushing out a firmware update just for Netflix is slim at best. This is why older devices will most likely not get anymore Netflix app updates. I could be mistaken but that's what I got from reading between michaeltscott's technical explanation.


----------



## Don Landis

Sounds right. I do recall some discussion that Netflix will "standardize" the app across all devices, and that commentary came from Hastings some time ago. I listen to all his quarterly conference calls, for both investment and hobby purpose. I did not know the details you mentioned. I rather forgot about it until your explanation. Currently, the app appearance between my devices is all different, and appears to use different groupings but only my WDTV box is new. It would be nice to have that one updated. I have Netflix apps on lots of my devices, from computers, game consoles, smart phones, and ipads. 

Last evening I did check my 3D movies on the WDTV box and the descriptions only said In 3D if your device supports it and when played, it was still in 2D. Same when I checked the Vizio 3D TV. Only the PS3 I have plays in 3D. I also have an XBOX 360 and received an email recently from MS that Netflix, no longer requires XBOX GOLD membership to watch Netflix. I'll have to check that out. Maybe the XBOX 360 is 3D Netflix capable now. I don't have Gold so I should see what is going on now. I don't use the Xbox much except for the disk games my grandson loves to play. 

Anyway, thanks for the details. What I see in this is hope for continued greater support for more 3D opportunity at lower prices per program. Today, we have plenty of selection and variety, but most are still expensive. Netflix and Redbox can be the game changer for lower cost.


----------



## TonyDP

Just as an FYI, I can confirm than neither the 360 nor the Xbox One Netflix apps (or the PS4 app for that matter) currently have any 3D support. I own all the consoles and frequently check them.


----------



## mp06011999

TonyDP said:


> Just as an FYI, I can confirm than neither the 360 nor the Xbox One Netflix apps (or the PS4 app for that matter) currently have any 3D support. I own all the consoles and frequently check them.


So Sony dropped 3D with their new game console? That's odd.


----------



## teckademic

mp06011999 said:


> So Sony dropped 3D with their new game console? That's odd.


for 3d blu ray, yes, but some games are offered in 3d. Not really sure why it can do games, but not movies.


----------



## teckademic

TonyDP said:


> Just as an FYI, I can confirm than neither the 360 nor the Xbox One Netflix apps (or the PS4 app for that matter) currently have any 3D support. I own all the consoles and frequently check them.


you're not missing much, unless you like watching documentaries, which some are pretty good in terms of 3d. I wish Netflix would add more 3d content, but I can't remember the last time they added anything.


----------



## Don Landis

teckademic-
It was in April with The Art of Flight, a Snowboarding action adventure doc. Good flic that was previously announced but never actually could be played until the properly encoded it. 

Sony did claim that 3D support would be added to BluRay at a later date with a firmware update. They claimed this and other limitations were dropped to get the product to market for the holiday shopping season and to meet competition. The real question is whether this 3D support when added will be limited much like the PS3. My guess is there will just be a PS5 that offers full 4K in all video forms for games, downloadable 3D 4K content, and 3D BD(2K).

Thanks for the advisory on the XBOX 360. I wasn't holding my breath. I hardly use it but with the grandson getting into it now, maybe more use in the future. He loves the Kinect and Cars game. He is 5.


----------



## TonyDP

teckademic said:


> for 3d blu ray, yes, but some games are offered in 3d. Not really sure why it can do games, but not movies.


Sony is definitely downplaying 3D for the time being; even their demos of the Morpheus VR headset never mentioned 3D even though the device clearly supports it. 4K and those curved screens seem to be the sexy toys for the time being and I think Sony and the industry as a whole have been stung too often by all the "I hate 3D and wish it would go away" naysayers.

As for Netflix, there are plenty of 3D titles they could provide, probably at a modest licensing cost (I can't believe titles like Rise of the Guardians would be that expensive to present) but they too seem to have jumped on the 4K bandwagon and for better or worse that seems to be a higher priority going forward.


----------



## Arcadia88

PS3 is the only device that I have that Netflix will play 3d on. I also had to go to the Netflix website and set my video streaming quality to maximum 3Gigs per hour. 
The PS3 set 720P frame packing on my benq w1070.
Angelo Rules is a fun kids show in 3d. I searched '3d' in netflix but only a handful of titles came up. Is there a better way to find 3d content?


----------



## mp06011999

Arcadia88 said:


> PS3 is the only device that I have that Netflix will play 3d on. I also had to go to the Netflix website and set my video streaming quality to maximum 3Gigs per hour.
> The PS3 set 720P frame packing on my benq w1070.
> Angelo Rules is a fun kids show in 3d. I searched '3d' in netflix but only a handful of titles came up. Is there a better way to find 3d content?


In my Netflix app I actually have a category by Netflix titled "3D" on my PS3. Do you not? I seem to recall that the category titles Netflix lists change sometimes. I set up two Netflix users on my account and they don't both have the exact same categories. A little irritating.


----------



## Arcadia88

No 3d category but I think It's too late for me to set up another user category. I already have tons of because you watched category. It's fun to see Dexter next to My Little Pony. We finished the 5th and final available Angelo Rules ep. I would say that Netflix 3d works well enough. It's certainly cheaper than buying 3d Blurays.


----------



## mp06011999

I only had one user at first, but when the wife started asking me to put chick flicks in "my list" and it was getting too congested I then created a "chick flicks" user. Pretty awesome. No Michelle Pfeiffer or Julia Roberts movies clogging up my list. lol

Btw, last I checked only my user has the 3D category. And I recall when it did not because I had to search "3d". Like I said before, irritating - like how I still get, "Because you watched The Notebook...".


----------



## Scott Beeson

So I just bought a brand new Sony Bravia 3d/4k television. 3D content in the Youtube app works great, but in the Netflix app, even the "Example Short XVI 3D" film (with a netflix logo for a cover) does not send my TV a 3D signal. I also tried a few known 3D movies with no luck. I should point out that my netflix app *does* have a 4K category right at the top of the list.

Very disappointing. Does anyone know if this is a simple matter of an app update, or am I permanently out of luck?


----------



## TonyDP

Try to see if you have a 3D section on either the main screen or the browse screen; if you don't then I think the app for your TV does not support 3D at this time.

FWIW, Netflix 3D support on Sony items is quite spotty. The PS3 has it while the newer, more powerful PS4 does not, for example.


----------



## Don Landis

TonyDP- It does appear to be true that the Netflix 3D support on Sony is "spotty" I recall early on when Netflix first announced the 3D and 4K plans, it did so at the Samsung booth at CES2013 Back then they were saying they had this partnership with Samsung to offer content in 4K and 3D. So, it's no surprise to see really good 3D Netflix Apps on the Samsung. Moving forward to the present day, it is being claimed that Netflix has now taken control of the apps but I haven't had time to research it beyond the self proclaimed "experts" into actual Netflix people. I hope it is true as it can simplify everybody having the same offerings. 

It is indeed frustrating when your 3D TV has the 3D Netflix app and still doesn't play it as 3D. Let's hope this is some sort of bug that has to be worked out. 

3D enthusiasts need to bombard Netflix with requests for 3D if we expect to improve the situation. It does work. I hit them with numerous requests to fix the _Art In Flight_ title and they finally did. Also, I made numerous requests to resolve the Comcast - Netflix dispute on bandwidth throttling and they did.


----------



## aaronwt

What was wrong with the Art In Flight title?


----------



## Apostate

Don Landis said:


> Moving forward to the present day, it is being claimed that Netflix has now taken control of the apps but I haven't had time to research it beyond the self proclaimed "experts" into actual Netflix people. I hope it is true as it can simplify everybody having the same offerings.


To be fair, *michaeltscott *has never proclaimed himself as an expert. I deemed him as an expert. He is a software programmer which means he knows a heck of a lot more about apps than me and apparently you. If you have had read his posts, you would also recognize his expertise and knowledge and be not so condescending. I, for one, would place more weight on what he had to say than Netflix customer service rep.


----------



## Apostate

Don Landis said:


> What I see in this is hope for continued greater support for more 3D opportunity at lower prices per program. Today, we have plenty of selection and variety, but most are still expensive. Netflix and Redbox can be the game changer for lower cost.


You do see 3D silver lining in every cloud even when the relevance is not there.  You remind me of an Internet meme about the guy with crazy hair from the show _Ancient Aliens_ where the guy answers "aliens" to every question, even when the question has nothing to do with aliens.


----------



## Don Landis

Apostate said:


> You do see 3D silver lining in every cloud even when the relevance is not there.  * You remind me of an Internet meme about the guy with crazy hair from the show Ancient Aliens where the guy answers "aliens" to every question, even when the question has nothing to do with aliens.*


I don't know about the crazy hair connection, but I do agree with you, every time I see you chasing after me, I think, here comes my _alien_ shadow again.


----------



## Don Landis

aaronwt said:


> What was wrong with the Art In Flight title?


It was one of the 3D titles that failed to play in the beginning of the Netflix collections after they opened 3D up to access. At first it would never go beyond buffering, then sometime in December 2013, it would just display a message that the title is not yet available. Once it was fixed, in end of March or April, it now plays perfectly here with no buffering on my Comcast / PS3. 
I don't know the exact time it was fixed because I was traveling out of the country at the time. I believe it was the last one of the original titles to be fixed. I've watched this program several times. It is really a well done 3D documentary.


----------



## Apostate

Don Landis said:


> I don't know about the crazy hair connection, but I do agree with you, every time I see you chasing after me, I think, here comes my _alien_ shadow again.


Touché.


----------



## r0ck0

My LG LB7100 supports 3D using the native netflix app. I just wish they had a larger selection.


----------



## Apostate

r0ck0 said:


> My LG LB7100 supports 3D using the native netflix app. I just wish they had a larger selection.


The selection hasn't changed noticeably in a long, long time other than losing titles. Despite Don Landis' optimism, I fear the selection will continue to shrink slowly a bit by bit until it's no more. My hope is that a game changing display tech like glasses-free 3D TV will come along and reboot the interest in 3D. As of now, 3D is passé and the focus is currently on 4K resolution.


----------



## ekaaaans

The 3D selection on Netflix right now is officially a joke. I looked at the list last night for the first time in over a month, and it's pretty clear the-powers-that-be have no interest in it at all. Like I said earlier, it seems like a window of opportunity for _Amazon Streaming_ to step up and offer 3D for, well...everything.


----------



## Don Landis

I agree that Amazon should offer more 3D. They already offer a few titles and I have seen them. I did a review on one and it was not complimentary. ALL the content they offer is very poor production quality and it is low resolution SBS. From a technical viewpoint, they are "years" behind Netflix 3D. From a content quality angle, the titles offered are really low end, low budget productions. Camera work is extremely sloppy, narration is like the on camera "talent" was on drugs or drunk. Even the editing was very poor. 3D was exaggerated in the extreme on the titles with lots of occlusions. I've seen much better cell phone shooting on You Tube. But it was worth the $1.99 rental fee to see what Amazon considers worthy of their name. The production I bought was a tour through Hollywood. Anyone who is praising Amazon's offerings while also slamming Netflix, must have a secret agenda to see 3D fail by these content providers. Either that you you haven't looked at either. 

Are their any Netflix 3D offerings that are as bad as the Amazon offerings? I believe not! Not only do you not have to pay extra for Netflix 3D offerings, they offer 15 times as many, all in high quality frame packed, commercial productions. I agree you may be tired of the selection, and don't care for all the kids cartoon 3D animated stories. But, as of July, 2014 Netflix does offer the most 3D high quality content for a very low subscription price. It seems to me that the main complaint with Netflix is no longer the quality as of this past Spring they have fixed that with the ISP's. The complaint is no new content offerings. I agree with this last negative. 

Presently, we have on-line streaming and downloaded 3D from several sources. In MY Opinion- In order of preference
1. The Best but also the most expensive is from Vudu offers advanced viewing on lots of titles, with near BluRay disk match.
2. Followed by Netflix also high quality in content and good selection of titles, but failing to offer new content since April. 
3. Then 3Net or the Sony channel They also offer some free 3D games. But cost is high on new titles.
4. Then You Tube 3D, lots of variety; amateur productions, some good some bad, all free. Has the most content offering, enough to keep you busy viewing for months. 
5. Amazon 3D I think only about 4 titles and these are just simply awful quality.
6. Wealth 3D- Fair image quality but this channel went $$ some time back and the 3D content is very limited to 8 titles I had it when it was free. For almost a year the titles give "error, try later" The website say they are no longer accepting applications. So even if you wanted to pay, they can't deliver.

There are a couple others ( like 3DGO) but the above is all I get and see so I have to limit my list to these five.


----------



## Apostate

Don Landis said:


> Anyone who is praising Amazon's offerings...


 Who's praising Amazon's offerings? I imagine most of us weren't even aware that Amazon offered 3D until you mentioned it. What *ekaaaans *is saying is that 3D is an opportunity for Amazon to take one over Netflix in a battle for streaming supremacy.


----------



## Don Landis

*"What ekaaaans is saying is that 3D is an opportunity for Amazon to take one over Netflix in a battle for streaming supremacy."

*If opportunity is all we're suggesting, then lets say the same about Dish Network and any other video streaming service, itunes too. But since Amazon just introduced a 3D phone, it is logical they are looking at 3D content more seriously. Let's hope they do better quality than the attempt so far. 
*"I imagine most of us weren't even aware that Amazon offered 3D until you mentioned it." 

*Probably right! People here spend far too much time arguing about how all the 3D producers and suppliers are trying to kill 3D than they do watching what we have coming from them.


----------



## aaronwt

Most things about that phone is old. I had a coworker with a3D android phone years ago. 720P, that was years ago. The Amazon phone has mostly outdated features and specs.


----------



## Don Landis

My comment wasn't meant to be about the phone quality, it was to show the mindset of the company regarding 3D and that they probably will add 3D content to the movie selection in streaming.


----------



## tgm1024

ekaaaans said:


> The 3D selection on Netflix right now is officially a joke. I looked at the list last night for the first time in over a month, and it's pretty clear the-powers-that-be have no interest in it at all. Like I said earlier, it seems like a window of opportunity for _Amazon Streaming_ to step up and offer 3D for, well...everything.


I was actually surprised at how many 3D offerings there were in Netflix. Given that my current 3D source has been the limited HBO and Starz list, I was actually glad to see the number of films that I did.

HOWEVER, I did notice that the 3D movies had a stutter to them every handful of seconds. I was using the Netflix built into my TV: 2013 Sony R550A via FIOS. Where is the body buried in this I wonder:


 Is the Netflix app miscalculating the bandwidth necessary, or
 is the TV at fault, or
 is it a server-side issue in combination with not enough FIOS bandwidth?
 I'm usually at 16/5 Mbps.


----------



## ekaaaans

Apostate said:


> Who's praising Amazon's offerings? I imagine most of us weren't even aware that Amazon offered 3D until you mentioned it. What *ekaaaans *is saying is that 3D is an opportunity for Amazon to take one over Netflix in a battle for streaming supremacy.


Exactly. Amazon would replace Netflix as my top choice for streaming movies if they offered 3D for movies that were released in 3D. It might even have the effect of motivating Netflix to do the same.


----------



## aaronwt

ekaaaans said:


> Exactly. Amazon would replace Netflix as my top choice for streaming movies if they offered 3D for movies that were released in 3D. It might even have the effect of motivating Netflix to do the same.


 For main stream 3D movie releases, I would still prefer to rent the 3D BD from www.3d-blurayrental.com/ than to stream the 3D movie.

I'm getting ready to cancel my disc plan with Netflix after joining them in early 1999. I will only have the Netflix streaming by the end of the month. Netflix has just become too unreliable for disc rentals over the last two months. In the 15.5 years I've been a member, their disc service has never been so bad.


----------



## cinema13

Y'know what would help with NF 3D? If somewhere there was a _dad-gum_ LIST of what BD players do and/or will have access to it!!!!


----------



## Apostate

cinema13 said:


> Y'know what would help with NF 3D? If somewhere there was a _dad-gum_ LIST of what BD players do and/or will have access to it!!!!


I believe 3D-capable TV and BD players from model year 2013 and on should have Netflix 3D (and of course PS3).

My Sony S590 doesn't but S5100 from following year (2013) does. My son's Vizio TV from model year 2013 does as well. From cruising BD player and LCD TV fora, it appears that new 3D TV and BD players generally have Netflix 3D.


----------



## old corps

aaronwt said:


> For main stream 3D movie releases, I would still prefer to rent the 3D BD from www.3d-blurayrental.com/ than to stream the 3D movie.
> 
> I'm getting ready to cancel my disc plan with Netflix after joining them in early 1999. I will only have the Netflix streaming by the end of the month. Netflix has just become too unreliable for disc rentals over the last two months. In the 15.5 years I've been a member, their disc service has never been so bad.



I've been having the same poor/unreliable experience with their disc rentals for about the same last 2 months. It had been great previously. Wonder what the deal is. ???


Ed


----------



## ekaaaans

aaronwt said:


> For main stream 3D movie releases, I would still prefer to rent the 3D BD from www.3d-blurayrental.com/ than to stream the 3D movie.


Yeah the shiny blu-ray still offers the best of all possible worlds for audio/video quality. I was impressed though by the quality of Netflix' 3D streaming. It would have been a real treat to see Star Trek into Darkness or The Smurfs 2 in 3D. 2 movies I was unlikely to purchase, but was happy to go ahead and watch on Netflix.


----------



## cinema13

Apostate said:


> I believe 3D-capable TV and BD players from model year 2013 and on should have Netflix 3D (and of course PS3).
> 
> My Sony S590 doesn't but S5100 from following year (2013) does. My son's Vizio TV from model year 2013 does as well. From cruising BD player and LCD TV fora, it appears that new 3D TV and BD players generally have Netflix 3D.


I have the Sony 790 (since November)and it doesn't have it.


----------



## Apostate

cinema13 said:


> I have the Sony 790 (since November)and it doesn't have it.


Technically 790 is a 2012 model that was carried over into 2013 hence no Netflix 3D. I hear you though. 790 is more than capable of handling Netflix 3D so it's not technical limitation but utter indifference to customers' want by Sony and Netflix.


----------



## tgm1024

Apostate said:


> Technically 790 is a 2012 model that was carried over into 2013 hence no Netflix 3D. I hear you though. 790 is more than capable of handling Netflix 3D so it's not technical limitation but utter indifference to customers' want by Sony and Netflix.


You don't know that.


----------



## Apostate

tgm1024 said:


> You don't know that.


I don't know what?


----------



## tgm1024

Apostate said:


> I don't know what?


You said this:



Apostate said:


> 790 is more than capable of handling Netflix 3D so it's not technical limitation but utter indifference to customers' want by Sony and Netflix.


You aren't privy to the technical underpinnings of the 790 (Sony keeps these things vague)...I've been trying to figure out the computational details of my 590 for quite some time and cannot.

1. You don't know that the 790 is more capable of handling Netflix 3D. As a software engineer (principal/architech/etc.) I know full well how the slightest differences in hardware can effect real-time performance thresholds.

2. and even IF the 790 is more capable of handling Netflix 3D, then you don't know if the reason for this lack of functionality is "indifference to customers' want", or merely a bigger problem that only the engineering departments understand and as a result they haven't gotten to it yet. Again, we have no access to their development team.


----------



## cinema13

tgm1024 said:


> You said this:
> 
> 
> 
> You aren't privy to the technical underpinnings of the 790 (Sony keeps these things vague)...I've been trying to figure out the computational details of my 590 for quite some time and cannot.
> 
> 1. You don't know that the 790 is more capable of handling Netflix 3D. As a software engineer (principal/architech/etc.) I know full well how the slightest differences in hardware can effect real-time performance thresholds.
> 
> 2. and even IF the 790 is more capable of handling Netflix 3D, then you don't know if the reason for this lack of functionality is "indifference to customers' want", or merely a bigger problem that only the engineering departments understand and as a result they haven't gotten to it yet. Again, we have no access to their development team.



If the more low-end Sony 5100 can handled NF 3D, isn't it reasonable to assume that their flagship player could as well? (this might also apply to the PS4.)


----------



## tgm1024

cinema13 said:


> If the more low-end Sony 5100 can handled NF 3D, isn't it reasonable to assume that their flagship player could as well? (this might also apply to the PS4.)


No, because a higher end product might well be tasked with more CPU hogging things to do than can be managed by the hardware assigned to it should 3D be added. Look, it's information we just don't have----saying it is better able to handle 3D and then attributing it not working with 3D to some indifference to what customers want are two things that are leaps of judgement, pure guesses, and cannot be labeled as fact.


----------



## Apostate

cinema13 said:


> If the more low-end Sony 5100 can handled NF 3D, isn't it reasonable to assume that their flagship player could as well? (this might also apply to the PS4.)





tgm1024 said:


> No, because a higher end product might well be tasked with more CPU hogging things to do than can be managed by the hardware assigned to it should 3D be added. Look, it's information we just don't have----saying it is better able to handle 3D and then attributing it not working with 3D to some indifference to what customers want are two things that are leaps of judgement, pure guesses, and cannot be labeled as fact.


Are you serious? So a dual-core, 4K upscaling capable 790 may not be able to do Netflix 3D that a lowly 5100 can do because of software? Since you proclaim yourself to be a software programmer, is the Netflix app in 790 that different from the one in 5100? Is the Netflix app in 790 that much more inefficient than the app in 5100 to the point of 790 not being able to render Netflix 3D?

As to indifference remark, what do you think is the reason for Sony and Netflix not updating the Netflix app in the older BD players? Do you have a better word or description for the lack of updates?

OT, why was vinnie banned? In my limited interaction with him, I never thought him to be offensive or demeaning to others. He is rather strong about his opinions but who isn't? It's true what you stated about moderators. There is definite inconsistency in the quality of "moderating."


----------



## tgm1024

Apostate said:


> Are you serious? So a dual-core, 4K upscaling capable 790 may not be able to do Netflix 3D that a lowly 5100 can do because of software? Since you proclaim yourself to be a software programmer, is the Netflix app in 790 that different from the one in 5100? Is the Netflix app in 790 that much more inefficient than the app in 5100 to the point of 790 not being able to render Netflix 3D?


Simmer down. You don't understand the issues, and the simple fact is that we cannot guess what a higher model is tasked with internally (and how). Given that, we cannot state why a certain model can or cannot do something. Sorry, but that's just the way it is.



Apostate said:


> As to indifference remark, what do you think is the reason for Sony and Netflix not updating the Netflix app in the older BD players? Do you have a better word or description for the lack of updates?


No, but the issue centers on declaring things that are unknowable as facts. Stop this defensiveness....it doesn't make sense any longer.


----------



## tgm1024

(put into a different post on purpose)



Apostate said:


> OT, why was vinnie banned? In my limited interaction with him, I never thought him to be offensive or demeaning to others. He is rather strong about his opinions but who isn't? It's true what you stated about moderators. There is definite inconsistency in the quality of "moderating."


Yeah, well Vinnie was apparently banned for a political remark and the dialog that ensued. The entirety of his banning was a childish overreaction.


----------



## Apostate

tgm1024 said:


> Simmer down. You don't understand the issues, and the simple fact is that we cannot guess what a higher model is tasked with internally (and how). Given that, we cannot state why a certain model can or cannot do something. Sorry, but that's just the way it is.


Is something boiling?  Do you believe something much more is going on inside than 790 than 5100? Do you think Sony will implement radically different firmware inside 790 than 5100 that would eat up all the extra resources provided by dual core chip? Or do you think 790 firmware is basically 590 software with extra "modules" for 4K processing and other video processing? Since neither of us can state why a certain model can or cannot do something with certainty, can I make an reasonable guess based on common sense that 790 should be more than capable of handling Netflix 3D? Is that phrasing better? 



tgm1024 said:


> No, but the issue centers on declaring things that are unknowable as facts. Stop this defensiveness....it doesn't make sense any longer.


Have you heard of the term "psychological projection?" Again if you don't have a better word to describe nor have any idea behind Sony and Netflix's apathy regarding app updates, I say my usage of "indifference" is perfectly valid.


----------



## Apostate

tgm1024 said:


> Yeah, well Vinnie was apparently banned for a political remark and the dialog that ensued. The entirety of his banning was a childish overreaction.


Ah, tricky thing that is. But I do agree that banning was an overreaction. He could have been suspended for several days and be allowed to come back. Permanent banning seems overly harsh.


----------



## Jedi2016

Sequence of events:

Netflix adds 3D option
Fills channel with ten pieces of worthless content
No one watches it because it sucks
Netflix claims 3D a failure, and doesn't want to "waste" more money on it

Perfect example of boardroom decisions without any actual information involved in making those decisions.

In the end, what difference does it make if your player can watch Netflix in 3D, when there's nothing to watch anyway? My 3D Blu-ray collection is less than two dozen titles, and is worlds better than what they're offering.


----------



## Apostate

Oh, snap! You speak the truth, Jedi2016!


----------



## Don Landis

Who is Vinnie? and what did he do to get banned? 
.
I would be in favor of banning posters here who repeatedly put out lies about companies and equipment, that other weak minded people fall for.


----------



## Jedi2016

Apostate said:


> Oh, snap! You speak the truth, Jedi2016!


If you can't tell, I'm a bit bitter about Netflix's selection of 3D titles.. hehe.


----------



## Don Landis

Noticed a new title in the Netflix 3D lineup I hadn't seen before. Not sure when it was put up. It's a surfing video, from RED BULL productions. There are some really amazing surfing maneuvers in it and some impressive full range of Z depth in the tubes. Made me feel I was inside the tube although I was sitting 15 ft. from the screen. The back end extends well behind the screen. Title- _Minor Threat_


Not Netflix, but while surfing my PS3 offerings last evening, I noticed the Play Station Store, now has a huge $election of feature 3D movies including some of the latest titles not yet released on BluRay. They aren't cheap, but they are available. Some for rent, but most are p0riced for "own" at similar prices to Vudu 3D titles. Probably over a hundred titles now but I didn't count. Do a search for "3D" in the PS store.


----------



## Apostate

Don Landis said:


> Who is Vinnie? and what did he do to get banned?
> .
> I would be in favor of banning posters here who repeatedly put out lies about companies and equipment, that other weak minded people fall for.


I absolutely agree about banning, especially the nosy posters who repeatedly post blindly optimistic nonsense to falsely reassure weak minded people about the current state of Netflix 3D despite obviously contrary evidences by touting and puffing up their interaction with Netflix customer reps as insider connection.


----------



## tgm1024

Apostate said:


> Since neither of us can state why a certain model can or cannot do something with certainty, can I make an reasonable guess based on common sense that 790 should be more than capable of handling Netflix 3D? Is that phrasing better?


Yes it is in fact. It's no longer a compound statement pretending to be fact.





Apostate said:


> Again if you don't have a better word to describe nor have any idea behind Sony and Netflix's apathy regarding app updates, I say my usage of "indifference" is perfectly valid.


Your first comment flies in the face of this one. It's precisely because NEITHER of us have _*any idea *_as to what's behind the lack of 3D on certain devices that declaring one guess or another as fact is invalid. Anyway, enough of this. *Apparently you don't see it that way, so to each his own.* Just be prepared to be challenged on it. I in particular took interest in what you said because I had been trying to figure out the rhyme & reason behind certain abilities to various models and couldn't. In particular, I was interested in the way that certain apps seem to behave so differently on streamers than on smart TVs.


----------



## Apostate

tgm1024 said:


> I in particular took interest in what you said because I had been trying to figure out the rhyme & reason behind certain abilities to various models and couldn't. In particular, I was interested in the way that certain apps seem to behave so differently on streamers than on smart TVs.


In all seriousness, I found Netflix Streaming Quality thread elsewhere in this forum to be very educational. There is a poster named *michaeltscott* who seemed very knowledgeable. He is also in software field like you. He states that the newer apps are based on HTML5 which in essence gives the power to update to Netflix while older apps are rootkit(?) based which requires coordination between Netflix and device maker to develop and push out the changes as firmware updates. Before HTML5, Netflix basically had to create "custom" app for each brand and model hence differences between devices. I could have misunderstood him but that's how I read his explanations. You may understand his explanations much better I did. But the gist I got from him seemed reasonable to me but like I've said before, I may have misunderstood or not completely understood his explanations.


----------



## Apostate

Forgot to add, IIRC, he also mentioned some apps are rootkit with HTML5 overlay(?) which allows Netflix to push out certain changes like adding Profiles function but something like 3D would require deeper change that would have to be pushed out by the maker as firmware update. And the way things are, the device makers generally do not push out firmware updates for older devices therefore if the device is not capable of Netflix 3D now, it would mostly likely be never capable of Netflix 3D. With 3D being de-emphasized compared to before, I agree that Netflix 3D happening for older devices is remote. Of course, my standard caveat applies to what he said, i.e., I may have misunderstood him.


----------



## gamermwm

Who knew there could be pages upon pages of bickering and arguing semantics in the Netflix 3D thread? The more you know, I guess


----------



## tgm1024

gamermwm said:


> Who knew there could be pages upon pages of bickering and arguing semantics in the Netflix 3D thread? The more you know, I guess


Well, I apologize for my part in this.


----------



## Don Landis

Apostate said:


> Forgot to add, IIRC, he also mentioned some apps are rootkit with HTML5 overlay(?) which allows Netflix to push out certain changes like adding Profiles function but something like 3D would require deeper change that would have to be pushed out by the maker as firmware update. And the way things are, the device makers generally do not push out firmware updates for older devices therefore if the device is not capable of Netflix 3D now, it would mostly likely be never capable of Netflix 3D. With 3D being de-emphasized compared to before, I agree that Netflix 3D happening for older devices is remote. Of course, my standard caveat applies to what he said, i.e., I may have misunderstood him.


I think this answers my question to you. Please understand, I don't desire to follow michael scott and figure out what he knows on the topic. So let me know if I understand you correctly on what he is saying. I will assume the story about "rootkit vs. HTML5" is accurate.

While it is great to believe that HTML5 can be controlled independently by Netflix coders, bypassing the device manufacturer, The reality is that existing devices using older ( Rootkit) technology has to be updated by the mfg to a new app that Netflix can control. If that never happens, these existing devices may never get 3D capable apps, that Netflix can be in charge of. In the real world, I have 13 devices here that I can access Netflix, No two are the same. Plus I have examined 3 others from family members and those are different in Look and feel too. Some have subtle differences but basically, the app is different. I should assume that most of these, maybe all are not using the new HTML5 code. I do agree that older devices, will be ignored by mfgs for updates. Fortunately, for now, my PS3 (an older device) seems to be the most updated device I own, at least an update that interrupts my launch of Netflix almost daily.


----------



## CinemaAndy

I'm as much a fan of 3D as the next guy. Problem is, Hollywood is not releasing tons of it this year or next year or the year after that. I was pleased to read Star Wars 7 will be 3D. http://www.boxoffice.com/statistics/3d-release-calendar

Netflix in my area has not paid Comcast enough to carry 3D. I was told 4K was due by the end of the year, so have to see how that goes.


----------



## Apostate

Don Landis said:


> Please understand, I don't desire to follow michael scott and figure out what he knows on the topic...


Uh, okay. I don't think anyone asked or tried to force you to follow michael scott so I don't quite understand why you are telling me this but whatever works for you, Don.



Don Landis said:


> Fortunately, for now, my PS3 (an older device) seems to be the most updated device I own, at least an update that interrupts my launch of Netflix almost daily.


The theory floating around is the Netflix uses PS3 as a test bed for its app and new functionalities so the assumption is that PS3 should continue to get new functionalities. I guess because PS3 is more like a computer than any other BD player out there?


----------



## Apostate

CinemaAndy said:


> Problem is, Hollywood is not releasing tons of it this year or next year or the year after that. I was pleased to read Star Wars 7 will be 3D. http://www.boxoffice.com/statistics/3d-release-calendar


I think Hollywood is releasing tons of 3D. Just not in the U.S. 

I hear 3D is huge in China so Hollywood would release 3D version of a movie in China but not in the U.S., i.e., Noah.

For some odd reason, Hollywood seems to be playing down 3D in the U.S.


----------



## cinema13

CinemaAndy said:


> I'm as much a fan of 3D as the next guy. Problem is, Hollywood is not releasing tons of it this year or next year or the year after that. I was pleased to read Star Wars 7 will be 3D. http://www.boxoffice.com/statistics/3d-release-calendar


Not a complete list. For example, it was reported that "Batman v Superman" will be in 3D...but it's not included on the list.


----------



## CinemaAndy

cinema13 said:


> Not a complete list. For example, it was reported that "Batman v Superman" will be in 3D...but it's not included on the list.


Yes it is a complete list that is updated monthly. It is what the theaters use to determine how to use there 3D screens. The studios add and drop 3D movies all the time.

The batman v Superman movie is like 2016 or something. Long way off.


----------



## CinemaAndy

My XB1 did a serious update today for Netflix, but no 3D. I guess if you own a Xbox 1 your left out.


----------



## Don Landis

Watched Beowulf 3D on Netflix tonight. Hadn't watched this since they fixed the buffering issues. Nice to see this all the way through flawlessly.

Also watched the short- Elephant's Dream ( the Netflix 3D demo ) Quickly noticed they rendered this bass ackwards. It has some fantastic 3D images in the animated work. Had to turn my glasses upside down to flip my left and right to view. 

I still see the "3d section" on the home page is lacking many of the titles that are in 3D and on the server.


----------



## Don Landis

I heard on CNBC news today that Netflix and AT&T had just worked out an agreement to improve the streaming bandwidth, similar to what they worked out with Comcast last Spring. Those of you using AT&T and have had buffering issues may soon get some improvement. It took a couple weeks after the Comcast agreement was signed before I saw a major improvement.


----------



## pettern

FCC should smack those ISPs silly for the blatant disregard of net neutrality. It's like not being able to drive on highways unless you have a Ford...


----------



## Apostate

pettern said:


> FCC should smack those ISPs silly for the blatant disregard of net neutrality. It's like not being able to drive on highways unless you have a Ford...


There never was net neutrality. The content providers pay ISPs to access the subscribers and the subscribers pay ISP to access the content providers. It has always been this way since the beginning of Internet. 

Too many uninformed people get agitated by ignorant nonsense peddled by the mass media and lash out obtusely on a topic which they are misinformed.


----------



## tgm1024

This doesn't relate to 3D, but perhaps to the quality tiering that Netflix may be targeting. I've been using Amazon Prime video for awhile, and the quality is much better than what I see on netflix. I go out of my way to check there first for anything.


----------



## pettern

Apostate said:


> There never was net neutrality. The content providers pay ISPs to access the subscribers and the subscribers pay ISP to access the content providers. It has always been this way since the beginning of Internet.
> 
> Too many uninformed people get agitated by ignorant nonsense peddled by the mass media and lash out obtusely on a topic which they are misinformed.


You seem to also be a tad uninformed here too. Net neutrality is basically the principle that ISPs and governments should treat all data on the Internet equally, not discriminating or charging differentially by user, content, site, platform, application, type of attached equipment, and modes of communication. Up until recently, ISPs have adhered to this principle, but recently they have started running traffic shaping and throttling on Netflix traffic. Anyway, this is off-topic.


----------



## tgm1024

pettern said:


> You seem to also be a tad uninformed here too. Net neutrality is basically the principle that ISPs and governments should treat all data on the Internet equally, not discriminating or charging differentially by user, content, site, platform, application, type of attached equipment, and modes of communication. Up until recently, ISPs have adhered to this principle, but recently they have started running traffic shaping and throttling on Netflix traffic.


......I know what you're saying, but that's not completely true. Yes, the netflix thing got the public's attention the most, but they haven't been previously adhering to net neutrality concepts for a long time. *Verizon and Comcast block ports to keep you from doing your own email and site hosting (80 & 25). * And when Comcast got crap from the FCC about throttling down BıtTorrent users, the DC US Court of Appeals struck it down allowing them to continue throttling it down. I'm not at all clear where they are currently, though you're right in that Comcast insists that their "congestion management" method is "protocol agnostic".


----------



## Apostate

pettern said:


> You seem to also be a tad uninformed here too. Net neutrality is basically the principle that ISPs and governments should treat all data on the Internet equally, not discriminating or charging differentially by user, content, site, platform, application, type of attached equipment, and modes of communication. Up until recently, ISPs have adhered to this principle, but recently they have started running traffic shaping and throttling on Netflix traffic. Anyway, this is off-topic.


You do know that the concept of net neutrality came long after the Internet actually started, right? Do you believe that various CDNs actually pay same rate to ISPs? Different ISPs would charge different transit rate to different CDNs depending on requirements. You do know that Netflix directs their contents from different CDNs via different networks depending on time, program, device, etc. Is Netflix also guilty of traffic shaping? I do agree on one thing: this is off-topic.


----------



## tingham

Don Landis said:


> It took a couple weeks after the Comcast agreement was signed before I saw a major improvement.


I saw an improvement in 48 hrs Don, and I'm not joking. Incredible what $ will do.. Does anyone know if Verizon Fios has a agreement with Netflix to stream directly now? I'm thinking of switching from Comcast to Fios.


----------



## Apostate

tingham said:


> Incredible what $ will do..


There is a general misconception that ISPs are getting extra $ from Netflix for direct connection to them. This is simply false. If anything, ISPs are probably making less money by agreeing with Netflix for direct connection.

"Open Connect" is simply a name for Netflix's single-purpose CDN. Before Open Connect, Netflix was paying third party CDNs, such as Limelight, to convey its content to ISPs. Open Connect or direct connection means Netflix is paying directly to ISPs what it was paying third party CDNs before... Netflix is simply cutting out the middle man. 

In fact, I bet you dollars to donuts that Netflix is paying less overall for conveyance of its content. Otherwise, why would Netflix tout Open Connect if it wasn't saving money? I assure you that delivering quality streaming to customers is not the primary reason. It's always about making or saving money in the end.


----------



## Don Landis

> There is a general misconception that ISPs are getting extra $ from Netflix for direct connection to them. This is simply false. If anything, ISPs are probably making less money by agreeing with Netflix for direct connection.


All reports (except yours) indicate that Comcast, Verizon and now AT&T are being paid additional money from Netflix for a direct connect to their servers in exchange for not throttling back the delivery speed. I had asked you to provide evidence of your claim before but you never did. As a matter of fact, the details of these arrangements have been held confidential and I can find no disclosure. Even in the stockholder's quarterly reports the details are not disclosed. Only the macro financials. 

Some interesting reads on the subject:
http://www.theverge.com/2014/7/29/5949615/netflix-now-paying-att-to-improve-streaming-quality

http://www.extremetech.com/computin...raffic-even-after-its-pays-for-more-bandwidth

http://variety.com/2014/digital/news/netflix-to-pay-att-for-high-quality-video-streaming-1201271581/

http://www.businessweek.com/article...ent-delivery-chief-endures-isp-streaming-fees











> In fact, I bet you dollars to donuts that Netflix is paying less overall for conveyance of its content. Otherwise, why would Netflix tout Open Connect if it wasn't saving money? I assure you that delivering quality streaming to customers is not the primary reason. It's always about making or saving money in the end.


I would like to believe this is true and hope it is. I find no fault when a company can improve it's product delivery while saving money at the same time. This increases their bottom line and ultimately it benefits both customers as well as stock holders. Smart Chief Executive Officer's know it is always about both delivering a quality product as well as improving the bottom line. The Chief Financial Officer's main concern is saving costs as well as increasing margins. Product quality is left to others in the company. 

(PS- Disclosure: as of today I began to buy back small increments in Netflix.) 


As far as Open Connect is concerned, I have always had the impression that this was a temporary measure for Netflix to get around the disagreements it had with the ISP's so it could move forward with it's plans to offer higher bandwidth video such as 4K and 3D. I never considered it a permanent approach. I never got the idea that Netflix wanted to compete with the ISP's It appears for now that these deals they are negotiating is a win win win for Netflix, the customer, and the ISP. And is it does save on that bottom line, for the stock holder too.


----------



## cinema13

Don Landis said:


> I would like to believe this is true and hope it is...
> 
> 
> As far as Open Connect is concerned, I have always had the impression that this was a temporary measure for Netflix to get around the disagreements it had with the ISP's so it could move forward with it's plans to offer higher bandwidth video such as 4K and 3D. I never considered it a permanent approach. I never got the idea that Netflix wanted to compete with the ISP's It appears for now that these deals they are negotiating is a win win win for Netflix, the customer, and the ISP. And is it does save on that bottom line, for the stock holder too.


Netflix service via Verizon has only gotten worse. Months ago, I could stream 1080p at just about anytime. Now...only at 2:30 - 3:00..*.AM*! All other times, it's 480...or less!


----------



## tgm1024

cinema13 said:


> Netflix service via Verizon has only gotten worse. Months ago, I could stream 1080p at just about anytime. Now...only at 2:30 - 3:00..*.AM*! All other times, it's 480...or less!


My 10 y.o. said the other day, "don't forget dad, use Amazon first, Netflix looks terrible."

If you guys haven't tried amazon prime video, you should. Amazon prime pays for itself at our house just for shopping anyway, so streaming is a plus.


----------



## Don Landis

I have Amazon Prime here too and find it equal to Netflix on lower quality programming but not on the higher quality where Netflix excels. But I have Comcast fixed bandwidth account too. That might make a difference. Mostly, I am not that excited with Amazon video because the selection is rather boring on the Prime and cost per show on the others. I also have Hulu+ and hardly ever use it. Been thinking about dropping that one. 

But since this is a 3D discussion section, Amazon 3d offerings are next to zilch and what they do offer is in the extremely poor category as I posted in another thread. I'll keep checking, however and I have no intention on dropping my Amazon Prime as it pays for itself with shipping charges savings. We buy just about everything on Amazon Prime. Any free video is just extra bonus.


----------



## Apostate

Don Landis said:


> All reports (except yours) indicate that *Comcast, Verizon and now AT&T are being paid additional money from Netflix* for a direct connect to their servers in exchange for not throttling back the delivery speed. ...
> 
> As far as Open Connect is concerned, I have always had the impression that this was a temporary measure for Netflix to get around the disagreements it had with the ISP's so it could move forward with it's plans to offer higher bandwidth video such as 4K and 3D. I never considered it a permanent approach. * I never got the idea that Netflix wanted to compete with the ISP's* ....


I believe there is a fundamental lack of understanding of Internet here. Let's start with some basic definitions to get the baseline understanding.

*Content providers* - these are Netflix, CNN, etc. of the world. The content providers store their programs in Content Distribution Networks (CDNs).

*CDN *- think of these as warehouses that store "boxes" of programs from various content providers. These are Akamai, Limelight, etc. Amazon also runs CDN. ISPs would transport the contents from CDN to its subscribers. 

*ISP *- think of these as "transportation" companies. Many ISPs would be connected to CDNs.

I am not going to get into backbone, peering, etc. 

What was happening before was that Netflix would pay CDN to store and convey its contents. CDN would, in turn, pay ISPs for transit. The problem was as Netflix grew in popularity, it outgrew the bandwidth that was allocated or that it contracted for, causing slowdowns. Think of rush hour where many cars jammed into 2-lane highway. Now Netflix could have paid CDN which, in turn, would have contracted with ISPs for larger bandwidth, i.e. 4-lane highway.

Instead, Netflix chose to build up and run their own CDN, Open Connect, and directly negotiate bandwidth with ISPs - thereby cutting out the middle man, commercial third-party CDNs. This is where the general misconception of Netflix paying ISPs arises. Yes, Netflix is paying ISPs but Netflix always have done so albeit indirectly via CDNs. This is not new nor outrageous. All content providers pay ISPs either directly or indirectly for transit.

Now for Open Connect to work out financially, the cost of building and running Open Connect plus transit cost have to be less than what Netflix has been paying the third-party CDNs. There is no reason and doesn't make any sense for Netflix to engage in PR battles with ISPs to take on Open Connect if it's going to cost more. Costing less for Netflix means making less for ISPs (most likely). We won't know for sure until we compare the financials and somehow derive the bandwidth cost per subscriber.

If you won't take my word for it, check out http://blog.streamingmedia.com/. Dan Rayburn is an industry insider that you're so fond of.


----------



## Apostate

For those who believe that ISPs are throttling Netflix, here is a good article on the topic.

http://blog.streamingmedia.com/2014...d-business-decisions-isps-net-neutrality.html


----------



## Don Landis

I don't understand your point with your elementary constant repeat of blog basics. Please, I don't need you to explain to me what you have figured out from your internet blog reading. LOL! For some reason you must believe I'm some newbie at this. FYI, I was one of the earlier pioneers in streaming video content back in the late 90's, as a business. Back when you had to look up my business URL in a white pages book much like a phone directory. I followed the IP video development and the rise of Level 3 locally as well as became an investor in Akamai at $11 a share in 2004 or 5, can't recall. I met the CEO of Akamai at his booth at a trade show and he was kind enough to educate me how all this works. It was a time when my IP ad business was really taking off so he had some interest in my company's content business model. I'm also an FCC licensed Broadcast Engineer, and past SBE member and past member of the AES, NY chapter. I wasn't in the TV business all my life but started in '92. 

I may not be aware of the switching locations and the hardware in play or who runs the stuff these days but I don't care about that. When I have a problem, at Comcast, I know who to call and get answers. I pay Comcast, an ISP, and I don't view them as some transportation or trucking company. Yikes! Did you get that from some blogger? To me they are my gateway to the internet. Years ago, I had a T-1 from AT&T because I had my own servers. As prices came down, I moved to a Hosting service, like what AVSForums runs on. I still have a few servers in operation as they are so low in monthly cost, I just keep them for personal use. Been retired now since 2009 but some stuff is hard to let go. 

So, will you be at CES in January? It would be nice for us to meet. How about NAB in April? I usually attend both, but last year I was out of the country shooting video in Central America and for the first time since '88 I missed NAB. 


I saw what you posted earlier about the money flow and your logic of who pays who and, without getting into accounting, it seemed to me you had a round about way of deciding Netflix wasn't paying the the ISP because they had stopped paying the CDN. Did I understand you correctly? Look, I don't see that because I just don't find any reference to that other than blog opinions. But for political reasons I can appreciate why you came up with your reasoning. I think it is more accurate to just say it is possible that Netflix is indeed saving money in what they are doing, but the deals in play are not disclosed. Even when I spoke with Akamai years ago he said the actual cost numbers are confidential. If you knew business and how competitive it is, you would appreciate that. Therefore it is not honest to claim who is making profits and who is not on a micro economic level unless you are in a position to have that information. All we can know is the Macro picture and that is published information. You are welcome to believe what you want. For me, it isn't important, AT ALL! I don't care what work flow they use. My concern as far as Netflix goes, is that they can get the content to me in good quality, and they turn a profit doing it.


----------



## Don Landis

Apostate said:


> For those who believe that ISPs are throttling Netflix, here is a good article on the topic.
> 
> http://blog.streamingmedia.com/2014...d-business-decisions-isps-net-neutrality.html


Rayburn does indeed have an excellent handle on the Netflix/ISP issue. I found a couple paragraphs in the above article and an earlier one that match excatly what I got from a Comcast engineer awhile back on the Open Connect invite from Netflix. In addition to what Rayburn said this Comcast engineer explained that Corporate would not approve of Open Connect because they were planning to get a better arrangement with Netflix using their own cache servers. In effect that is what this year's outcome was. Rayburn did state that the ISP had to decide to throttle Netflix delivery during busy times, but he also said that the buffering and poor quality wasn't always the fault of the ISP. Same from my source. They admitted to me that in some heavy times, they had to throttle the entire system to all users for "video" content which would also affect You Tube streaming in HD and other 5Mbs content. Even me, with a guaranteed 20Mbs fixed. Normally, I would only see throttling on the Netflix 3D which required 12 Mbs. 

From reading your sources, I would say you need to be careful you read the entire piece from these really good sources and not cherry pick phrases that support your preconceived theories on what is going on. Rayburn is good, but read everything he says, not just parts. I especially like how he says you can't tell what is the source of the problem since Netflix delivery is so complex. So, when we have a problem, start somewhere and make the complaint known. Be ready for the finger pointing. In most cases when you have a delivery issue, complain to the ISP, and Netflix. When both are notified, they will find a solution and it will get fixed. But don't leave out your own system either. As far as the CDN's are concerned, even if you have a contact there, like I used to, how would you know if on your program they were even in the loop?


----------



## Apostate

Uh huh, so being an early adopter and investor mean one understands how Internet works? It didn't seem that way from your posts. You believe in ISPs throttling Netflix. Do you believe in SLAs? 

Also take what Rayburn says with a grain of salt. Some of things he say are way off but he generally gets how the Internet works. He understands the decisions Internet and streamer services make comes down to same reason why any other business make decisions: money. But you knew that, right?

Lastly, as for the CDNs, there is a tool that can track where your Netflix program comes from. IIRC, it's called Merlin or something. It'll tell you the paths and which CDNs. Check Netflix streaming thread for more information.

P.s. ISPs are indeed like transportation companies. They transport data. Even the fee they charge is referred as transit fee.


----------



## Don Landis

Apostate said:


> Uh huh, so being an early adopter and investor mean one understands how Internet works? It didn't seem that way from your posts. You believe in ISPs throttling Netflix. Do you believe in SLAs?
> 
> Also take what Rayburn says with a grain of salt. Some of things he say are way off but he generally gets how the Internet works. He understands the decisions Internet and streamer services make comes down to same reason why any other business make decisions: money. But you knew that, right?
> 
> Lastly, as for the CDNs, there is a tool that can track where your Netflix program comes from. IIRC, it's called Merlin or something. It'll tell you the paths and which CDNs. Check Netflix streaming thread for more information.
> 
> P.s. ISPs are indeed like transportation companies. They transport data. Even the fee they charge is referred as transit fee.


_
You believe in ISPs throttling Netflix. Do you believe in SLAs? _I believe Comcast throttled Netflix because an engineer I spoke with working at Comcast told me they do when traffic got heavy. SLA? I have one with Comcast. It's not a religion or faith to believe in, it is a contract.
_
...But you knew that, right?_ Yes, it appears he does know the score based on a few of his blogs I read. He appears to present the complete story, not just one side of it. I could find nothing wrong with what he said but I can understand you might disagree with a few things since it doesn't support your one sided view. I did question why you would post links to bloggs by Rayburn if you don't respect him as your authority. I guess you didn't read all his article.

_...there is a tool that can track where your Netflix program comes from_ Thanks. I didn't know that. I might look into it if I have nothing else better to do. I know how to use Traceroute and ping testing. But those tools require a bit of deciphering work to read any meaning. 

It's fine with me if you want to think Comcast is a transportation business. I don't. But that would be like me thinking of my power company as an oil refinery just because they refine oil into electricity. 
_
It didn't seem that way from your posts._ I got that impression from your condescending post which is why I decided to list for you, some of my background and credentials. One doesn't achieve these by reading tech briefs on the internet. I never claimed to be an expert in this stuff. I did claim to have some good resources with those who actually work the industry and hands on at their companies. I've just been in the business, in a small way, of video streaming since the beginning. That's a fact. And today, since I do understand these providers, ( as opposed to a retail clothing manufacturer) I find it comfortable to own and trade their stock. Many stock traders have no idea what these companies do. I'm not one of them. I learn the business financials from their publications, before investing my small savings in them. I like knowing what I own. So, I not only understand them, I have "skin in the game."


----------



## Apostate

I get the impression that what you know about Internet is second-hand and you may not fully understand what was conveyed to you. I do applaud you for trying. That's more than I can say for vast majority of people including myself.


----------



## tgm1024

Veiled insult + false high road + left handed compliment?


----------



## Don Landis

Yeah, I got out of the TV cable ad business when I hit my second peak, with a dip caused by 9-11 in the center. My retirement was health related. The streaming IP end of this business was triggered by, a business partner who came up with the idea of putting porn on the internet about 1995. I was the tech guy, he had this modeling and talent agency so we partnered. I believe he still owns the domain name- floridagirls.com. To stay legal we didn't do any sex or full nudity videos, rather just stuff no more risque than Victoria's Secret style modeling. There was a swim suit advertiser who paid for most of our first web site. Later when we were doing cable infomercials, I got the idea to put these ad programs, half hour TV shows on the internet for our cable clients. This was a fabulous profit maker but it had some rough beginnings. The most difficult at that time was the codecs. I spent a lot of time with developers refining the codecs for streaming video. Then along came Windows Media Video and that was the solution to all my problems. I switched to that and the business took off. We even had a solution for Mac users. It was going great until Google bought You Tube and commercialized / monetized You Tube. In a year my IP Video business went to just a couple clients left and then I retired. It was an era type business. We did quite well in those days for a small company.


----------



## Apostate

tgm1024 said:


> Veiled insult + false high road + left handed compliment?


"You don't know that."


----------



## Apostate

Don Landis said:


> Yeah, I got out of the TV cable ad business when I hit my second peak, with a dip caused by 9-11 in the center. My retirement was health related. The streaming IP end of this business was triggered by, a business partner who came up with the idea of putting porn on the internet about 1995. I was the tech guy, he had this modeling and talent agency so we partnered. I believe he still owns the domain name- floridagirls.com. To stay legal we didn't do any sex or full nudity videos, rather just stuff no more risque than Victoria's Secret style modeling. There was a swim suit advertiser who paid for most of our first web site. Later when we were doing cable infomercials, I got the idea to put these ad programs, half hour TV shows on the internet for our cable clients. This was a fabulous profit maker but it had some rough beginnings. The most difficult at that time was the codecs. I spent a lot of time with developers refining the codecs for streaming video. Then along came Windows Media Video and that was the solution to all my problems. I switched to that and the business took off. We even had a solution for Mac users. It was going great until Google bought You Tube and commercialized / monetized You Tube. In a year my IP Video business went to just a couple clients left and then I retired. It was an era type business. We did quite well in those days for a small company.


A couple of buddies and I started an Internet commerce website for imported music CDs back in the early 90's. We were young and had no clue. Internet was still unknown and Yahoo was still a directory website. I remember exchanging emails with Jerry Yang. A guy from NYC proposed that we sell porn videos on our site. Even back then porn was one thing that made money on Internet. We declined and continue to make little money until it wasn't worth the effort. Ah, the road not taken...


----------



## Don Landis

I'm sure that was back before the Feds understood pirated CD's.  Good you got out when you did.


----------



## Apostate

Don Landis said:


> I'm sure that was back before the Feds understood pirated CD's.  Good you got out when you did.


We knew enough to not sell pirated CDs. These were legit CDs. As resellers, there were probably licensing issues that we were blithely unaware of, though.


----------



## Don Landis

Just listened to Bob Iger ( Disney ) on the quarterly Earnings call. He made an interesting comment regarding Netflix. 

He said Disney plans to continue to increase their content streaming delivery through Netflix because Netflix is giving Disney a fair offering for the content and as long as the relationship continues, they are very happy to use Netflix as another way to stream their content to Disney fans. There was no mention of Disney 3D offerings in the conference call. 

This is good news for Netflix because there have been rumors, now put to rest by Iger, that Disney plans to compete with Netflix in offering yet another streaming service.


----------



## RolandL

Don Landis said:


> Watched Beowulf 3D on Netflix tonight. Hadn't watched this since they fixed the buffering issues. Nice to see this all the way through flawlessly.
> 
> Also watched the short- Elephant's Dream ( the Netflix 3D demo ) Quickly noticed they rendered this bass ackwards. It has some fantastic 3D images in the animated work. Had to turn my glasses upside down to flip my left and right to view.
> 
> I still see the "3d section" on the home page is lacking many of the titles that are in 3D and on the server.


Is there a list somewhere of all the 3D titles Netflix has? I see 34 titles under their 3D list but there are more like Beowulf and The Hole.

Also what 3D Blu-ray players have the Netfilx 3D app? Works fine with my PS3 but, I want to buy a 3D Blu-ray for my 3D projector.


----------



## Don Landis

RolandL, I've seen Art of Flight on and off the category as well. The person at Netflix who sets up these lists is not very accurate. So what I did some time ago is add every title to MY FAVORITES category and they don't move off until I move them off. This is not Recently Watched as that will update. 

Probably the best resource for what players work for 3D Netflix is right here in this forum.


----------



## Dig and Spike

RolandL said:


> Is there a list somewhere of all the 3D titles Netflix has? I see 34 titles under their 3D list but there are more like Beowulf and The Hole.
> 
> Also what 3D Blu-ray players have the Netfilx 3D app? Works fine with my PS3 but, I want to buy a 3D Blu-ray for my 3D projector.


I just bought the Sony BDP-s6200, that has a dual processor built in, and it works like a charm.


----------



## RolandL

Don Landis said:


> RolandL, I've seen Art of Flight on and off the category as well. The person at Netflix who sets up these lists is not very accurate. So what I did some time ago is add every title to MY FAVORITES category and they don't move off until I move them off. This is not Recently Watched as that will update.
> 
> Probably the best resource for what players work for 3D Netflix is right here in this forum.


I'm also looking for multi-region 3D player that also can do Netflix 3d.

How about the Sony BDP-S5100, LG BP325 or LG BP530?




Dig and Spike said:


> I just bought the Sony BDP-s6200, that has a dual processor built in, and it works like a charm.


So the Sony BDP-S6200 is multi-region?


----------



## Don Landis

RolandL said:


> So the Sony BDP-S6200 is multi-region?


 And Netflix 3D too?


Dug through the reviews and found this answer to the Netflix 3D question:



> Yes, it does get Netflix in 3D (if your internet connection allows it). Myself and a friend bought this player and neither of us are having any problem viewing Netflix 3D (also gets super HD 5.1)  Paradox answered on May 14, 2014


I may order one of these since I want another way to view Netflix 3D in higher res than 720p from my PS3. Hopefully Netflix will soon get it and increase priority on offering new 3D titles. I plan to badger them even more about this as time goes on. Lots of content, they just need to license it.


----------



## Dig and Spike

Don Landis said:


> And Netflix 3D too?


Its 3D and they do sell a multi-regional player as well.


----------



## RolandL

I would think the Sony BDP-S5200 would also do Netflix 3D. The 6200 has DVD up conversion to 4K and SACD which I don't need.


----------



## Don Landis

I just put the player in my Amazon wish list. How do I be sure the Amazon version is multi-region? That would be a nice additional feature to have as well since it appears I am now beginning to order some disks from China. 

I might be adding the 4K projector sometime next year so that would be a desirable feature too. Main incentive for me is Netflix 3D in 1080p.


----------



## RolandL

I think you would need to buy it modified for Blu-ray 3D all region by these guys


----------



## Apostate

RolandL said:


> I would think the Sony BDP-S5200 would also do Netflix 3D. The 6200 has DVD up conversion to 4K and SACD which I don't need.


_Caveat emptor_. I think some people have had problems with Netflix in recent Sony BD players.


----------



## Don Landis

Thanks. Doing a little more searching I found out it is done after market with a software tool. The machine by Sony is Region A for US BD From "these guys" seems to have no warrantee and I now question if once the hack has been added, what happens when you need an update by Sony. Will the hack prevent the update or will the Hack be removed with the update? This stuff keeps getting more and more complicated. 

The reviews I read on this machine from Amazon seem to not have Netflix issues with this model. It's predecessor, rated it slow on start up. Biggest negative I read about it is you can't stack equipment on top. That's not an issue for me since I have individual shelves for each device. Plus, since the equipment cabinet has a closed glass door, I have a small low noise fan in the back to circulate air on each shelf.


----------



## aaronwt

cinema13 said:


> Netflix service via Verizon has only gotten worse. Months ago, I could stream 1080p at just about anytime. Now...only at 2:30 - 3:00..*.AM*! All other times, it's 480...or less!


Just the opposite here. Netflix on Verizon FiOS has been great here lately. 1080p any time of the day.


----------



## aaronwt

Apostate said:


> _Caveat emptor_. I think some people have had problems with Netflix in recent Sony BD players.


 Netflix has been working well in my S5100's and S6200's Sony players on FiOS. Super HD streams have only been taking 20 to 30 seconds to ramp up on those players.


----------



## Apostate

aaronwt said:


> Netflix has been working well in my S5100's and S6200's Sony players on FiOS. Super HD streams have only been taking 20 to 30 seconds to ramp up on those players.


No lock-ups? I was thinking hard about getting S5100 just for Netflix 3D and then I read about S5100's locking up after using Netflix (which was surprising since my three Sony BD players have been without problems). And with Netflix 3D being stagnant, I figured it wasn't worth getting a whole new BD player for it after all.


----------



## Don Landis

When you get ready, it would be better to go with the newer model the 6200. Did quite a bit of review reading on it and I think for now the one with the hack for region free BD might be a good option. Reviews say that it does not have the long load time the 5100 had and has that higher quality processor. 

As for Netflix, I agree with you. I want to wait awhile to see when they begin adding more content. Just doesn't seem to have priority right now, but with all the growth in 3D lately, and growth at Netflix, I don't doubt it will be on their to do list. Attitude for a new Player should be the region free advantage that has potential for Netflix 3D. The UHD 4K ability is not so important since _4K BD doesn't even seem to be on the radar scope yet._* I'm just happy to know this exists and I can get on it if I get motivated. Thanks to the people here for bringing this model to my attention.

* I would not be surprised if Sony doesn't make announcement on this at CES2015.

And speaking of CES- If anyone has thoughts of attending, you need to register before the end of the month to get in free. I'm now registered and have hotel booked.


----------



## Apostate

Yes, stick with S6200. S5200 also seem to have the same lock-up problem as S5100 per thread in BD player forum. Perhaps the extra processor in S6200 is the difference.


----------



## phenderson

Don Landis said:


> RolandL, I've seen Art of Flight on and off the category as well. The person at Netflix who sets up these lists is not very accurate. So what I did some time ago is add every title to MY FAVORITES category and they don't move off until I move them off. This is not Recently Watched as that will update.
> 
> Probably the best resource for what players work for 3D Netflix is right here in this forum.


OK.. Million Dollar question for you guys..
When I first starting watching 3D movies on Netflix, with my PS3... I noticed the CROODS in 3d, as well as Beowolf and some others movies, like the DON...
Now when I go back those movies do not show up as 3D selections anymore... WHY is that?


----------



## TonyDP

phenderson said:


> OK.. Million Dollar question for you guys..
> When I first starting watching 3D movies on Netflix, with my PS3... I noticed the CROODS in 3d, as well as Beowolf and some others movies, like the DON...
> Now when I go back those movies do not show up as 3D selections anymore... WHY is that?


It's due to Netflix's very spotty 3D support and a general laziness on their part in maintaining an accurate 3D list.

Certain films like The Croods (and Turbo) were available in 3D when first released, then quickly pulled within a few days. No reason was given and only the 2D versions are currently available.

Others, like Beowulf, are still available in 3D but do not appear on the 3D list. If you search for the film and check its specs however, you'll see that the 3D logo is still there.

Bottom line is that Netflix has really marginalized 3D on its streaming service and on a corporate level it does not seem to be a priority for them going forward. I hope that attitude will change though I have seen nothing to make me think it will.


----------



## rolldog

They just released the BDP-S7200. I haven't looked at it enough to know how it compares to the S6200. I was just asking someone in another forum what the benefit is of owning one of these players if you already own a 4K TV and a FMP-X10 4K media player? It seems like every component now comes with some sort of streaming app that when you want to watch a movie, it's just a matter or which device should I stream it from? When Dish Network bought Blockbuster years ago, only because Blockbuster had an arrangement to get every movie 30 days before the official release on DVD, and then pursued to shut down every Blockbuster to sell all the real estate they own, was an indication of where things are headed. I used to watch movies on Blu-ray every week when Blockbuster was open because I had one of those monthly memberships where I could rent as many movies as I want, but over the last year, I've probably watched 3 movies on Blu-ray. Everything is moving towards streaming now. And regarding 3D, Disney is the one who really made a big push for 3D content 4 or 5 years ago because the technology has evolved so much better, but now, they're starting to pull back from 3D content. Maleficent isn't even available in 3D in the US. The day will come where 3D content is not produced anymore, but your AV equipment will have the ability to convert anything into 3D.


----------



## Don Landis

Everyone keeps repeating the same FUD regarding Disney and 3D which is a complete fabricated lie if you listen and understand what the company's _strategic roll out plan_ is. I can only assume most people love to wander in the FUD rather than try to learn what the truth is. Anyway, I'm tired of trying to fight ignorance on this issue. Enjoy being ignorant! 

As for the Netflix 3D category, it is true that they are not doing much right now and have not paid much attention to the selection. When the programming director at Netflix made a statement that Netflix was going to kill the 3D since nobody likes it, the fact is he made that statement right before the genre was rolled out to the ISP's direct. So, it hadn't even seen the light of day. he retracted the statement later when questioned. Regardless of an employee's comment, the company has indeed been focusing on other matters to make the company number 1 player in streaming, to include original programming, and more international operations, two moves that have allowed the company to end it's cash drain and become profitable. I don't feel Netflix will dump 3D, but the genre will not be on their top priority list until they get to see huge numbers of customers asking for it and they see competitors taking subscriber share based on their better 3D offerings. 

I also believe that as more and more movies are offered in 3D in the theaters, the studios will eventually loosen up their licensing fees for the 3D version so that companies, like Amazon, and Netflix and even HBO and starz will be able to justify them in the subscription prices. I think what I am seeing in theatrical previews now with those billboards stating available in "Real 3D and Imax 3D" as a sign we are now in an era of the 3D birth boom. As the babies grow up, not only will the Blu Ray 3D be offered sooner, but also these getting licensed for streaming at a decent fee per view or buy and download.


----------



## cajieboy

I still think 4K will eventually kick the the 3D doors wide open. We'll see...


----------



## rolldog

Don Landis said:


> Everyone keeps repeating the same FUD regarding Disney and 3D which is a complete fabricated lie if you listen and understand what the company's _strategic roll out plan_ is. I can only assume most people love to wander in the FUD rather than try to learn what the truth is. Anyway, I'm tired of trying to fight ignorance on this issue. Enjoy being ignorant!
> 
> As for the Netflix 3D category, it is true that they are not doing much right now and have not paid much attention to the selection. When the programming director at Netflix made a statement that Netflix was going to kill the 3D since nobody likes it, the fact is he made that statement right before the genre was rolled out to the ISP's direct. So, it hadn't even seen the light of day. he retracted the statement later when questioned. Regardless of an employee's comment, the company has indeed been focusing on other matters to make the company number 1 player in streaming, to include original programming, and more international operations, two moves that have allowed the company to end it's cash drain and become profitable. I don't feel Netflix will dump 3D, but the genre will not be on their top priority list until they get to see huge numbers of customers asking for it and they see competitors taking subscriber share based on their better 3D offerings.
> 
> I also believe that as more and more movies are offered in 3D in the theaters, the studios will eventually loosen up their licensing fees for the 3D version so that companies, like Amazon, and Netflix and even HBO and starz will be able to justify them in the subscription prices. I think what I am seeing in theatrical previews now with those billboards stating available in "Real 3D and Imax 3D" as a sign we are now in an era of the 3D birth boom. As the babies grow up, not only will the Blu Ray 3D be offered sooner, but also these getting licensed for streaming at a decent fee per view or buy and download.


I know more about Disney than you ever will. I bought 1.5 million shares in my hedge fund the day the market opened after 9/11. Sid Richardson, at the time the single largest shareholder, got thrown into a margin call, net meeting Reg T requirements, and his Disney shares started to automatically liquidate $3 a share for each $1 he owed, until he met the minimum equity requirements. I got to pick it up at $14 while this was happening. Afterwards, looking more into the company's financials, decided it was worth more, but dumped it about a year ago. Iger is going to tell you exactly what you want to hear on the earnings call, but you have to do your own research because the numbers don't lie, management does. Yes, they bought Lucasfilm, known for their Star Wars franchise, in 2012 for $4 billion cash & stock, bought Marvel Entertainment, who owns over 5000 comic book characters, in 2009 for $4 billion in cash & stock, bought Pixar, Apple's CGI animation studio, in 2006 for $7.4 billion in cash & stock, bought Playdom, an online social gaming platform, in 2010 for $763 million and Tapulous, a developer of mobile games and apps, for an undisclosed sum, Club Penguin, a kids-oriented social networking site, in 2007 for $700 million. In 2010, they sold Miramax, they've also sold 22 radio stations plus the ABC radio network. In 2008, they agreed to release 10 new animated films from Disney/Pixar between 2008 and 2012. This was a HUGE decrease from 10 live action/animated films plus 2-3 Touchstone titles annually. They signed an agreement with Stephen Spielberg to distribute about 6 films a year through DreamWorks Studios in 2010. They're focusing a lot on their theme parks and resorts. One in Hawaii, opened in 2011, significantly expanded Disney World's Fantasyland, 3 new themed areas, including Toy Story Land, in Hong Kong Disneyland, 2 new cruise ships Dream & Fantasy, Cars Land in Disneyland's California Adventure, and a brand new theme park in Shanghai, set to open in 2016. Comcast's NBCU made A&E network, owned by Disney and Hearst, buy a 15.8% stake in NBCU under a contract that was negotiated in 2012. They're investing a lot less in movies than they used to, and regarding 3D content, that's being slowly fazed out. It started off with a big push from them, but they haven't seen the returns that were expected and they're starting to focus more on 4K content with the movie studios and TV network that they still own. ESPN, a Disney owned network, has already announced that they're shutting down their 3D station that's been available through DIRECTV for years. 

So, before calling someone ignorant, you better look in the mirror. It's people like you who make decisions based on misinformation or based off emotion which creates opportunities for people like me. So, the next time you sell a stock at a loss, think about the person on the other side of that trade who made money. Keep believing every word you hear. Do you really think the management of a company is going to talk negative. We have a rule at my fund, whenever we visit a company and talk to the CEO, CFO, etc, we can't make a decision to buy or sell that company within the next 48 hours. They're always going to try and pump you up so you'll make an emotional, irrational decision.

Sent from my SM-P600 using Tapatalk


----------



## rolldog

Oh yea, Vizio, the #1 television maker in the world, just announced that they're no longer making 3D TVs. What you're going to see is a ramp up in 4K, and then glasses free 3D.


----------



## Don Landis

> I know more about Disney than you ever will. I bought 1.5 million shares in my hedge fund the day the market opened after 9/11... blah blah ...It's people like you who make decisions based on misinformation or based off emotion which creates opportunities for people like me.


So what do you expect me to do, bow down and wash your feet?


----------



## rolldog

No, just get you facts straight before spreading them around like you know everything. I really wish everyone would spend more time on 3D, seeing that I have 2 3D TVs, and a 3D projector, all of which need different glasses to watch 3D content on. Back when I bought my projector, it was one of the deciding factors for me buying it, so we're all on the same page about manufacturers working on a standard regarding 3D content and we wish more was available. I think it was Sharp, who just released a glasses free 3D TV. I'm kinda curious to see how it looks. I remember as a kid loving 3D, wearing my glasses with 1 red lens and 1 blue lens. I thought it was cool. When 3D started making a comeback, I was excited. I took my daughters to wstvh a 3D movie snd then I noticed the change when they have me glasses with clear lenses. I thought, Real 3D helped bring 3D to a level where it's enjoyable again. Every time I took my daughters to a movie, I would see if one was being played in 3D, but you know what? My girls don't care for it like I did when I was their age. I'm not sure if it's because of the competing technology or what. If you think back to the original Jaws in 3D, what other kinds of technology was out back then? A Walkman? Today, it's 3D again, but competing with all sorts of other technology. I don't even remember ìf we had cable or not back when we used the red & blue glasses. But the first 3D TV I bought was passive, and it worked with the same glasses as they give you in the movie theater. I have a ton of them. I bought my 3D Blu Ray player and a handful of DVDS and watched them over and over again. The second 3D piece of equipment I bought is my 300" 1080P projector which works with the DLP Link 3D glasses and the active shutter RF 3D glasses, so I bought both. I didn't know which was going to look better. Well, the active shutter RF glasses on this projector running 1080P is incredible. One thing you notice after you've thought about it, in a movie theater, they don't need to worry about line of sight or anything like that because everyone sits right in front of the screen. Well, these active shutter RF glasses aren't the cheapest in the world, and I actually took it another step and bought some by a company who writes their own firmware for the glasses and they're supposed to be the best out there. They're called Monster Vision Max 3D and are supposed to work with all 3D TVs, but I've only used then with my projector. These active shutter 3D glasses produce the best 3D content I've ever seen. Then about 3 weeks ago, I bought a 4K TV, which is also 3D, but come with glasses different than my other TV & projector. The TV also has a feature called simulated 3D. It converts any picture on the TV to 3D. Right now I'm playing my Xbox One on my new TV and I have it set for simulated 3D, which ĺooks pretty good. Not as good as the active shutter but it's the coolness to be able to change anything on the TV into 3D. It also allows you to brighten, or darken, the image through the glasses and set the depth of the 3D. I also bought a new lens for my camera, which allows me to take pictures and record video in 3D. I think it's the only consumer grade csmera/lens in the world that does this. So I, as much as everyone else, would really like to see 3D take off. When movies are filmed, they can either be filmed in a regular format and then converted to a 3D format, just like 4K content. I don't know if this site is legit because I just ran across it today, but it's http://realorfake3d.com, and it lists movies and tells you which ones were shot using a 3D camera or if it was converted. It lists Jurassic World as being filmed and then converted, but I can find out for sure on Monday since I live in Louisiana and a good friend of mine owns the largest movie studio in the State, and this is where most of it was filmed. About 5 weeks ago, I decided to film a scene in Pitch Perfect 2, directed by Elizabeth Banks, and they were using 5 4K cameras for this one particular scene.


----------



## rolldog

That was LONG.....


----------



## Don Landis

Suggestion- after you write- go back and read through and then simply separate your long paragraph into shorter ones as the topics change. It would make following you easier. 

I have no doubt you are a 3D enthusiast, but we don't need to know so many details. 

The issue of whether 3D stereo is fake or real is a debatable subject and I prefer to say was it shot with 3D cameras, OR was shot with 2D and/or reference camera and then converted in post to a stereo production. 



> If you only have one-eye's worth of content, you can't just make up the content for the second eye.


 (From your link) and I disagree with this because it is possible to create the depth map using mathematical analysis. But this only produces stereoscopic 3D. It is true you can't produce 360° Holography using a single camera. People who believe stereographic imaging can't be calculated, simpl;y don't understand the math of 3D geometry. Not surprising because many "experts" who write but can't do flunked math beyond Algebra 1 in high school. 


Here is _how I see _this technology-

Shot with 3D cameras- done with the best technology uses two 2D cameras in a twin system either side by side or over/through. Using this the DP can optimize the 3D to each scene. Using twin imaging in a single camera such as an IMAX rig, forces the production to be compromised using one camera setting for all scenes.
But, many believe as long as the film is shot in 3D the 3D is real, not fake.

Post conversion 3D- Done with the lowest level of technology uses a real time conversion like we have in our TV's up to the Teranex by Black Magic, considered to be the best at this level. The best will take the a 2D scene and take apart each object in the scene, separate it and manually create a depth map for the object. Then it is rendered out as full resolution left and right eye for maximum image quality, tested and then tweaked to remove problems such as occlusion, diverging images, and ghosting. This process is very precise and also involved many man hours. The unfortunate part of this process is that it is often compromised by the bean counters who limit the degree of accuracy. 

Conclusion, neither is fake or real 3D. Both are real 3D. But the most accurate is one that can precisely construct the 3D image that is not flawed with defects. This is why most, maybe all, animated movies are considered the most perfect stereo movies. There is no comparing with reality. In real life movies there is always the debate of reality or warped reality. For this, anytime I shrink the real world size to a TV screen size or make real life bigger as in a head shot on an IMAX screen the movie is distorted reality. 

If the movie is well done, I don't care if it was post converted or not. 

That's enough for now.


----------



## rolldog

Yes, I was trying to accomplish 5 things at once, so my grammatical errors were not a top priority, just finishing what I had to say was regardless how it read.

It seems like you're an engineer, but it also sounds like you work in broadcasting. Either way, it makes more sense now. I have an engineer I work with who does all of our Quant models, and most of my clients are engineers, in Huntsville, AL.

Was that quote you posted from the website link that I posted? I looked at it for almost 2 seconds and then clicked off of it. One of my clients, in Huntsville, was the Vice President of a software company who also did a lot of work for DOD developing software. Back in 2004, he was telling me about this security software they developed for DOD that can capture an image of someone, from a security camera. From that image, they can compile a complete 3D rendering of what this person looks like up close and clearly, while pulling their public records, arrest records, picture of their driver's license, along with a whole lot more information all within minutes. Now, I have no idea how that works, and I don't want to know. Same goes for some clients who are physicists, also own their own company, and strictly work as government defense contractors. 

You mentioning these "experts" who write about technology, but know nothing about it, are in every industry. Same thing goes for my industry. Tons of people write newsletters, which are paid subscriptions, and other people buy them because they think the newsletter contains some secret formula. If the person writing the newsletter is so good, then why are they writing newsletters.

One thing I guess I don't understand about the market for 3D equipment is why haven't they come out with a standard for glasses. I have 3 different 3D displays, and each one requires a different type of glasses. My projector can use 2 different types of glasses. Now TV are being manufacturered where you don't need glasses. I'm curious to see how this works and if it'll damage your vision after a period of time. Just when you think technological advancement can't get any better is when you realize how anything can be done. It's just a matter of time before it is.

Sent from my SM-P600 using Tapatalk


----------



## Don Landis

> It seems like you're an engineer, but it also sounds like you work in broadcasting. Either way, it makes more sense now.


Pretty close! I have two degrees, Chem Engr and Broadcast Engineering. Yeah, a bit mixed up but I got the BE degree first after starting Chem Engineer studies, later finished the Chem Engineering and went on to be a plant mgr in a small chemical company. It was privately owned and when the owner retired, closed the place, I changed careers and combined two hobbies, photography and scuba diving to start a TV production company that got me into TV advertising after I quit diving.25 years in chemicals, 22 years in TV advertising production. Top TV shows I did were the TVShopper, Running the Road, Local Leaderboard, and American Angler, plus 4 other one season shows that didn't work out. I did all the technical and worked with talent and sales people. I've done everything from soft porn for Penthouse to Playboy, to NFL cameraman, to tech director for some full length features and a slew of documentaries I produced myself.

I retired decided to close the ad business as I got tired of traveling ( for business) winding it down, paying off the debt, and selling the equipment, and in 2010 I fully retired to my new career of managing my portfolio. So in a small way I do what you do like a job. My strategy in the market is I trade around core positions. I don't do options but I understand how to use the option chains to select when to buy and sell. I pick based on fundamentals, decide when based on the charts. I have huge positions in some of the biggest names with a well diversified portfolio, holding about 35 positions at a time. I'm first a student, and I read on average of one book on investing in the market a week ( audible.com so I can work while I listen to the read) But I buy the books too so I can view the charts. 


> Was that quote you posted from the website link that I posted?


 Yes, it was a pull quote from the real or fake link. 


> You mentioning these "experts" who write about technology, but know nothing about it, are in every industry. Same thing goes for my industry.


 Agree! I get tons of them all the time. I do have a couple of guys I read that list on "seeking alpha" who specialize with analysis on a couple of stocks I hold long. I follow as a student of Jim Cramer and was a subscriber to his service for a year. Most of his basics I follow as they work for me. I do not follow his stock picks blindly but then he says not to do that. I also follow CNBC's Fast Money for tips and ideas and Options action once a week. I'm happy to learn of any others, I promise to check out. I'm never an expert, always a student forever. I pick my teachers carefully. 


> One thing I guess I don't understand about the market for 3D equipment...


 Competition and the fact that no technology is perfect for all people. Eventually, all TV systems including projection will be glasses free because the industry is seeking that level as the Holy Grail. We have had usable glasses free displays for over 4 years now but they all have limitations. The biggest and best right now is from Ultra D but it too has some problems and is not a perfect solution. I use a passive here in the edit suite, a Sony projector in the home theater with a roll up screen, and use autostereo glasses free for my field production work ( my hobby ). When I think the price bottoms and the technology peaks, I will get serious and upgrade my Sony 3D projector to the top of the line 4K model.


----------



## cinema13

rolldog said:


> Oh yea, Vizio, the #1 television maker in the world, just announced that they're no longer making 3D TVs. What you're going to see is a ramp up in 4K, and then glasses free 3D.


No, what you are seeing is a company that had to change their panel supplier. And the one they are using does not manufacture panels capable of 3D. And right now, 4K/UHD has not been selling like hotcakes. The glasses-free 3D I've seen (UltraD) is not yet as good as 3D with glasses...not to mention that we don't know how adding that will affect the 2D picture on some sets.


----------



## Don Landis

cinema13-

From what I saw the UltraD looks like DVD-BluRay quality on their claimed 4K screens but they don't show res chart tests. They improve quality every year I have been following them. Don't ignore this company. They will someday get it perfect for those interested in the 3D smaller screens.


----------



## rolldog

Don Landis said:


> Pretty close! I have two degrees, Chem Engr and Broadcast Engineering. Yeah, a bit mixed up but I got the BE degree first after starting Chem Engineer studies, later finished the Chem Engineering and went on to be a plant mgr in a small chemical company. It was privately owned and when the owner retired, closed the place, I changed careers and combined two hobbies, photography and scuba diving to start a TV production company that got me into TV advertising after I quit diving.25 years in chemicals, 22 years in TV advertising production. Top TV shows I did were the TVShopper, Running the Road, Local Leaderboard, and American Angler, plus 4 other one season shows that didn't work out. I did all the technical and worked with talent and sales people. I've done everything from soft porn for Penthouse to Playboy, to NFL cameraman, to tech director for some full length features and a slew of documentaries I produced myself.
> 
> I retired decided to close the ad business as I got tired of traveling ( for business) winding it down, paying off the debt, and selling the equipment, and in 2010 I fully retired to my new career of managing my portfolio. So in a small way I do what you do like a job. My strategy in the market is I trade around core positions. I don't do options but I understand how to use the option chains to select when to buy and sell. I pick based on fundamentals, decide when based on the charts. I have huge positions in some of the biggest names with a well diversified portfolio, holding about 35 positions at a time. I'm first a student, and I read on average of one book on investing in the market a week ( audible.com so I can work while I listen to the read) But I buy the books too so I can view the charts.
> Yes, it was a pull quote from the real or fake link.
> Agree! I get tons of them all the time. I do have a couple of guys I read that list on "seeking alpha" who specialize with analysis on a couple of stocks I hold long. I follow as a student of Jim Cramer and was a subscriber to his service for a year. Most of his basics I follow as they work for me. I do not follow his stock picks blindly but then he says not to do that. I also follow CNBC's Fast Money for tips and ideas and Options action once a week. I'm happy to learn of any others, I promise to check out. I'm never an expert, always a student forever. I pick my teachers carefully.
> Competition and the fact that no technology is perfect for all people. Eventually, all TV systems including projection will be glasses free because the industry is seeking that level as the Holy Grail. We have had usable glasses free displays for over 4 years now but they all have limitations. The biggest and best right now is from Ultra D but it too has some problems and is not a perfect solution. I use a passive here in the edit suite, a Sony projector in the home theater with a roll up screen, and use autostereo glasses free for my field production work ( my hobby ). When I think the price bottoms and the technology peaks, I will get serious and upgrade my Sony 3D projector to the top of the line 4K model.


Jim Cramer is an entertainer, not an investor. Growing up, his family had a lot of money, but a good friend of his knew a lot about investing, CFA, etc. They opened a hedge fund togrther, his buddy does all the trading with his family's money, but Jim himself, doesn't know much. We can a correlation analysis on stock prices that he recommends, because we were trying to enter a position, which has to be done as an "order not held" by a trader on the floor, which means no one can see the size of our trade on the order books like you would if you placed a limit order. Plus, we were buying enough shares to equal 3 days trading volume, so it took 2 weeks to fill the order. Well, every time Cramer recommends a stock, it trades up initially, after 2 weeks, it's down below the price it was at when he mentioned it.
We don't be much trading, and only options around our holdings, like selling a call if the stock is at our sell target or selling a put which would make the current price minus the premium we received equal our entry point. We've rewritten the Black Scholes Option Pricing Model, tweaked some of the 5 alphas that are used in the formula, and now the model prices more accurately. We have lots of proprietary statistical models that firms have been wanting to but from us regarding sector selection and allocation shifts, but with stocks, we only but if we have a 50% upside to the true intrinsic value. Send me a private message and I'll send you a link to our website and some Investment Committee reports we pit together recently explaining our rationale behind buying a couple of new positions.


----------



## tgm1024

(....meanwhile, back on Earth....)

Has anyone else noticed any stuttering (every 5-10 seconds or so) with Netfix 3D from their TV app?

I'm wondering if it's limited to some combination of my TV (60R550A), my internet connection (FIOS), my connection speed (15Mbps down), phase of the moon, etc., etc., etc., or if it's the way it is.


----------



## ekaaaans

cinema13 said:


> No, what you are seeing is a company that had to change their panel supplier. And the one they are using does not manufacture panels capable of 3D.


I've been searching for more information on this to no avail. Vizio dropping 3D because of supply issues is the first explanation I've heard that makes any sense, but I can't find confirmation on that. Can you provide a link?


----------



## ekaaaans

tgm1024 said:


> (....meanwhile, back on Earth....)
> 
> Has anyone else noticed any stuttering (every 5-10 seconds or so) with Netfix 3D from their TV app?
> 
> I'm wondering if it's limited to some combination of my TV (60R550A), my internet connection (FIOS), my connection speed (15Mbps down), phase of the moon, etc., etc., etc., or if it's the way it is.


I remember getting a bit of stutter towards the end of Turtle's Tale several months ago. It cleared up after I turned the set off then on. I haven't seen it since. Then again...I haven't seen much 3D on Netflix at all lately.


----------



## rolldog

cinema13 said:


> No, what you are seeing is a company that had to change their panel supplier. And the one they are using does not manufacture panels capable of 3D. And right now, 4K/UHD has not been selling like hotcakes. The glasses-free 3D I've seen (UltraD) is not yet as good as 3D with glasses...not to mention that we don't know how adding that will affect the 2D picture on some sets.


Am Tran, the company that manufacturers Vizio TVs has a joint venture on two of their manufacturing facilities with Lucky Goldstar (LG), which is not uncommon. When we all saw flat panel prices drop significantly years ago was a result of a G7 plant opening up, replacing a G6 plant. The G6 plant could produce sheets of glass large enough to punch 3 screens from, where the G7 plant could produce sheets of glass large enough to punch 8 panels from. Am Tran and LG still partner in the manufacturing process of panels and scalar boards, but after that is when they put their own finishing touches on the product. The Vizio brand, along with many other companies, are stopping production on what's selling the least, for some it's plasma TVS and others it's 3D. They're doing this to invest more in the production of UHD sets, or 4K. Actually, it's quite the opposite. They've seen a huge pickup in demand for UHD sets all over the world, with the exception of Europe. Vizio doesn't have as many UHD sets as their competitors. Their Capex, as compared to this time last year, has doubled to 760 billion won. You'll see.


----------



## rolldog

Don Landis said:


> cinema13-
> 
> From what I saw the UltraD looks like DVD-BluRay quality on their claimed 4K screens but they don't show res chart tests. They improve quality every year I have been following them. Don't ignore this company. They will someday get it perfect for those interested in the 3D smaller screens.


----------



## Rudy1

cinema13 said:


> No, what you are seeing is a company that had to change their panel supplier. And the one they are using does not manufacture panels capable of 3D. And right now, 4K/UHD has not been selling like hotcakes. The glasses-free 3D I've seen (UltraD) is not yet as good as 3D with glasses...not to mention that we don't know how adding that will affect the 2D picture on some sets.


The Seiki SE50UY04 UHDTV uses a LCD LED edge-lit, 120 Hz panel made by Chimei...which is capable of active 3D. In addition to this information appearing in the TV's EDID, there are 3D options buried in the service manual. Apparently, the only thing missing is onboard electronics and a port for a 3D emitter. Vizio may have felt that passive 3D at the smaller screen sizes was too difficult to implement, and their attempt at active 3D (the XVT3D554SV) was such a disaster they didn't want to risk repeating it.


----------



## Apostate

cinema13 said:


> The glasses-free 3D I've seen (UltraD) is not yet as good as 3D with glasses...


Boo! Hiss! I am sticking fingers in my ears.


----------



## tgm1024

Apostate said:


> Boo! Hiss! I am sticking fingers in my ears.



Sigh. Just a matter of time gents.

I imagine a time when all "broadcast" (in whatever form that will be) will have within it regions that show up as 3D periodically for such TVs. For instance, a financial channel completely "2D" in the traditional sense, but containing graphic extents defining a 3D section for pop-out accents for the glasses-free TVs that can handle it.

That kind of thing. It may someday be just one kind of TV, with 3D being assumed to be there because it doesn't hurt anything.


----------



## Don Landis

What degrades the image on the UltraD 4K screens I saw last January is they have a visible dot pitch to the image. Compare to Sony, Samsung, LG 4K screens are as smooth as glass. It may be that they are processing a 4K video signal, but the conversion from electronics to light is not quite there yet. 

There were two other lessor known competitors at CES I saw using very similar glasses free screens and they, too had that same dot pitch look. One of those was a French company. I even asked if they were a Ultra D knockoff and of course offended them. They said no, UltraD ripped off their technology.  
For us this is a good thing since there will be competition. I believe UltraD has the upper hand since they have already sold their technology to at least one Consumer TV manufacturer. It was supposed to be in the stores in June. 

The best looking glasses free is still the Sony Broadcast workstation 24" monitor that used an autostereo technology( similar to the Sony Camcorder 3D screens) but with OLED. Like most autostereo screens you have to see them from one location which is the main disadvantage of that technology for a home TV screen. Perfect for one viewer, though.


----------



## cinema13

rolldog said:


> Am Tran, the company that manufacturers Vizio TVs has a joint venture on two of their manufacturing facilities with Lucky Goldstar (LG), which is not uncommon. When we all saw flat panel prices drop significantly years ago was a result of a G7 plant opening up, replacing a G6 plant. The G6 plant could produce sheets of glass large enough to punch 3 screens from, where the G7 plant could produce sheets of glass large enough to punch 8 panels from. Am Tran and LG still partner in the manufacturing process of panels and scalar boards, but after that is when they put their own finishing touches on the product. The Vizio brand, along with many other companies, are stopping production on what's selling the least, for some it's plasma TVS and others it's 3D. They're doing this to invest more in the production of UHD sets, or 4K. Actually, it's quite the opposite. They've seen a huge pickup in demand for UHD sets all over the world, with the exception of Europe. Vizio doesn't have as many UHD sets as their competitors. Their Capex, as compared to this time last year, has doubled to 760 billion won. You'll see.


From Home Theater July 23:

_Ultra-HD television, the next-generation console featuring four times the resolution of 1080p, continues to *underwhelm* at the marketplace, according to new data from IHS.

In a report that underscores a separate study by The Diffusion Group, IHS suggests that UHD TV pricing remains too high to gain meaningful share.

UHD TV shipments share reached 5% among the top 13 LCD brands in May, up from 4% in April, 3% in March and 2% in February. There are no UHD plasma-display-panel televisions, and UHD organic light-emitting-diode (OLED) TVs will be available at the end of this year. The 13 brands account for more than 75% of total LCD TV shipments, and represent more than 90% of overall UHD LCD TV shipments._


----------



## cinema13

ekaaaans said:


> I've been searching for more information on this to no avail. Vizio dropping 3D because of supply issues is the first explanation I've heard that makes any sense, but I can't find confirmation on that. Can you provide a link?


Wish I could. But I read it from two different sources. One of them was VARIETY, the other was a trade publication...perhaps Home Media Magazine, but I can't definitely recall..


----------



## rolldog

I can send you any sort of info you want. They didn't have a 3rd party making their panels, they made their own panels. It's very common for TV manufacturers to split the cost on the fabrication of a new plant. When don't you look under Am Tran, which is a company in Taiwan who makes TVs under the Vizio name. I bought on of their 3D TVS long ago, then a bought a 1080P 300" projector which had active shutter RF 3D glasses, you had to get an RF emitter to work with them, and you can also use DLP Link 3D glasses. I prefer the RF. My latest TV, which I bought for my bedroom, is a 65" 4K which also has 3D capabilities, but one thing it does well is convert ant 2D image on the screen to 3D, which is pretty cool. Everything from that Home Theater Magazine article is pretty much common sense, but it doesn't say anything useful or include something we don't already know. When they said there are no UHD 4K TVs, well, there never will be any 4K UHD TVs. Manufacturers are discontinuing fabricating plasma sets so they can focus on UHD sets, which are all slightly smaller than 4K. I still own a Samsung plasma and the picture quality is great, but plasmas aren't very "energy efficient." UHD sets are today where flat panel TVs were when they initially hit the market. You've got the early adoptors, which will buy one no matter how much they cost. A 5% market share relative to all TVS sold around the world is a lot higher than I would have guessed. Just wait until Qualcomm, who owns the CDMA technology petents and the digital "E-Ink" used in the original Kindle and Nook, can mass produce their Mirasol technology at a competitive price. You're looking at light reflecting color technology that can run full motion video, is bendable because of the depth of the panel, but this technology could be used on cell phones, TVs, laptops, TV, anything with a screen. Could you imagine being able to use your laptop or cell phone for 2-3 weeks before needing to be charged? All the devices which use their E-ink technology have a battery life of approximately 2 weeks, and Mirasol is even more efficient. Qualcomm just can't fabricate anything using the technology and stay competitive on pricing.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## rolldog

Oh yea, in case you haven't seen it already, Vudu, the video streaming service owned by Wal-Mart, has been showing 3D movies every now and then. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## Don Landis

rolldog said:


> Oh yea, in case you haven't seen it already, Vudu, the video streaming service owned by Wal-Mart, has been showing 3D movies every now and then.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


Vudu has been alive on 3D for a few years now. They were first to offer the full package of Frozen 3D and 2D with additional features here in the states, last March, a month before the UK version was released. It's a high quality service but expensive. I have a half dozen titles.

I was going to say that AmTran is not the US based company. It is actually called AmTran Technology Co. Ltd. that makes the Vizio TV's. 

BTW I sent you a PM.


----------



## tgm1024

I really hate to say it, but this absurd pricing in 3DBD's has pushed me for the first time ever to _almost_ recommend piracy. I'm looking at what I have to pay for region free things not normally available in the US and I want to puke.


----------



## Don Landis

tgm- have you noticed 3BR has bumped up it's prices too. The special ones like Need for Speed 3D are now $14.99 to rent.


----------



## cinema13

Don Landis said:


> tgm- have you noticed 3BR has bumped up it's prices too. The special ones like Need for Speed 3D are now $14.99 to rent.


Yeah, but that's to be expected since they are importing the discs from overseas. It will go down (as FROZEN has) after a while. All their domestic titles still seem to have the same pricing structure.


----------



## Don Landis

I think they went up a dollar on domestic titles awhile back. Didn't they use to be $6.99, now $7.99?


----------



## tgm1024

...criminey...


----------



## phenderson

Don Landis said:


> tgm- have you noticed 3BR has bumped up it's prices too. The special ones like Need for Speed 3D are now $14.99 to rent.


I am sounding extremely ignorant, but who is 3BR and 3DBR? Are these Streaming services or just abbrievation for 3d BluRay....
I have yet to find a place that rends 3D media... only Netflix seems to be the only online carrier of 3d content.


----------



## Don Landis

phenderson- here's what I have for 3D:

YouTube, Vudu, and Sony channel ( PS3). Amazon started to carry a couple titles but those are awful (IMO) 

3D-Blurayrental.com Is about the best 3D disk rental service we have. For regular 2D I use Redbox.


----------



## rolldog

tgm1024 said:


> I really hate to say it, but this absurd pricing in 3DBD's has pushed me for the first time ever to _almost_ recommend piracy. I'm looking at what I have to pay for region free things not normally available in the US and I want to puke.


You mean you don't already do that? I did it a couple of times, through torrents, and a got a letter in the mail from my internet provider warning me of download copyright content. Now, some sites are offering a VPN to connect through first, and they're constantly changing the IP address so no one can tell who's connected or where the sites are located. It's starting to become a lot more organized and it's impossible to download something that you think is a movie but ends up being something else & the possibility of downloading a virus is virtually non-existent. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## rolldog

Don Landis said:


> tgm- have you noticed 3BR has bumped up it's prices too. The special ones like Need for Speed 3D are now $14.99 to rent.


On my Sony 4K FMP-X10 media player, every movie costs more than $30.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## tgm1024

rolldog said:


> You mean you don't already do that? I did it a couple of times, through torrents, and a got a letter in the mail from my internet provider warning me of download copyright content.


No, I don't steal movies. Not yet anyway.

Who was your ISP that warned you of it? I have Verizon FIOS.


----------



## rolldog

phenderson said:


> I am sounding extremely ignorant, but who is 3BR and 3DBR? Are these Streaming services or just abbrievation for 3d BluRay....
> I have yet to find a place that rends 3D media... only Netflix seems to be the only online carrier of 3d content.


It's 3 bedrooms or 3 Damn bedrooms, depending on the realtor..

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## rolldog

Don Landis said:


> phenderson- here's what I have for 3D:
> 
> YouTube, Vudu, and Sony channel ( PS3). Amazon started to carry a couple titles but those are awful (IMO)
> 
> 3D-Blurayrental.com Is about the best 3D disk rental service we have. For regular 2D I use Redbox.


DIRECTV still broadcasts 2 or 3 3D channels. I haven't looked in a while. I know they pulled ESPN though and will start broadcasting 4K channels in a year or so. By then, 4K TVS will cost half of what they do now.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## Don Landis

rolldog- friend said they just pulled 3Net off. ESPN 3D went dark a year ago. But that was an ESPN decision, claiming not enough budget. From what I hear, ESPN is not doing well all the way around. One of Disney's few losers. ABC being another. Glad the theme parks, movies and cruise ships are doing well. I'm taking the family, 8 of us, on Disney Dream in November.


----------



## rolldog

That's cool. The ships will probably stop at Castaway Key, the islands they bought in the Bahamas, also where the pirate ship from Pirates of the Caribbean is parked.

I just got back from a week at Disney World with my two daughters. I spent about $10,000 on that trip and felt like I needed a relaxing vacation after that vacation.


----------



## Don Landis

Yes, the Castaway Key is a full day and we're all looking forward to it. I think my two grand kids will love it. We already bought them pirate suits for the party's. Wife and I have yet to buy our costumes. I go to Disney World about 3-4 times a year. Its just a couple hour's drive for us. Back when tickets were just $40 a day, I bought two of the 10 day lifetime passes. I still have 12 days left on those. Still, the food is expensive in the parks. Sometimes in Florida we get deals that put a day price at $45 so when I can I use those instead of my lifetime passes.


----------



## Don Landis

Another new 3D video is added to the Netflix 3D collection. 

RedBull: Cubed Pipe It's a typical Red Bull documentary about some really radical snow skiing.

I'm really enjoying rewatching many of the Netflix 3D collection with my new Sony 6200 player. The Netflix videos are in much higher resolution and detail at 1080 24P frame packed. Unlike my PS3 that was limited to 720P the new player displays the Netflix content with a look that matches the Blu Ray counterpart, comparing Flight 3D that I also have the disk. 

I wish to thank Netflix for answering my request to keep adding these rare titles to it's 3D collection.


----------



## Apostate

Don Landis said:


> I wish to thank Netflix for answering my request to keep adding these rare titles to it's 3D collection.


I didn't realize you had a dry, ironic sense of humor.


----------



## Don Landis

Apostate said:


> I didn't realize you had a dry, ironic sense of humor.


----------



## TonyDP

So I fired up Netflix today and the count of titles in the 3D section was down to 25. Now I know that isn't a 100% accurate sample and that there are a few more titles sprinkled in here and there but enough is enough. I am past hoping Netflix will ever have even mediocre 3D support and have decided to pull the plug. The low interest I have in their non-3D offerings made cancelling the service that much easier.


----------



## Don Landis

> The low interest I have in their non-3D offerings made cancelling the service that much easier.


Sorry to see you leave the service. I hope you left an exit message that you cancelled because of their lack of 3D content. I'm not that strapped for money that $7.99 a month makes a big difference, but then I do use the 2D service daily. Netflix, right now is the only place I know to get the Red Bull 3D content. It appears that Netflix has an agreement with Red Bull to present that. But, I do appreciate, not everyone likes extreme sports. 

I kinda feel the same way about Hulu+. I tried it for a couple months and other than a test view, have not found anything at all to watch of interest. Either I have it on other platforms or Hulu+ doesn't allow me to see it because I lack other qualifiers.


----------



## tgm1024

Don Landis said:


> Sorry to see you leave the service. I hope you left an exit message that you cancelled because of their lack of 3D content. I'm not that strapped for money that $7.99 a month makes a big difference, but then I do use the 2D service daily. Netflix, right now is the only place I know to get the Red Bull 3D content. It appears that Netflix has an agreement with Red Bull to present that. But, I do appreciate, not everyone likes extreme sports.
> 
> I kinda feel the same way about Hulu+. I tried it for a couple months and other than a test view, have not found anything at all to watch of interest. Either I have it on other platforms or Hulu+ doesn't allow me to see it because I lack other qualifiers.


Red _Box? _Or which RedBull?


----------



## NSX1992

How can you find the 3D section on Netflix? When I put in 3D on search I get about 8 videos, mostly cartoons.


----------



## Apostate

NSX1992 said:


> How can you find the 3D section on Netflix? When I put in 3D on search I get about 8 videos, mostly cartoons.


You need a device that support 3D Netflix (PS3 or model year 2013 or newer 3D Blu-ray players) and a 3D TV. 3D section should pop up automatically. FYI, older 3D Blu-ray players most likely will not support 3D Netflix.


----------



## insideandout

I have a 3d ps3 and a sony 70" 3d tv and still cannot find any kind of "3d section". I can watch 3d movies if I search 3d, then I am given a list to choose from because it is in the title, but am I missing a 3d section? Because all I get is "because you watched every Barney movie known to existence..."


----------



## Don Landis

tgm1024 said:


> Red _Box? _Or which RedBull?


Most people are aware of Red Bull high energy beverage. Few are aware that this company also has a Video Production division that produces and sponsors Extreme Sports activities and contests and many are done in 3D stereography. I believe Red Box rental service is considered a direct competitor to Netflix. 

The 3D Extreme Sports programs seem to come and go like other 2D streaming movies. Catch them when they are available. This past Summer offered us two new ones from Red Bull: Minor Threat and Cubed Pipe. Personally, I liked Minor Threat better but for anyone interested in Extreme Sports, both are good to watch as well as excellent 3D quality. I saw Cubed Pipe in the 3D section first but also noticed Minor Threat had been pulled off, However, it is still available on the server if you search for it with Red Bull: Minor Threat and select 3D ( as Apostate said, your equipment has to be Netflix 3D friendly.)


----------



## Apostate

insideandout said:


> I have a 3d ps3 and a sony 70" 3d tv and still cannot find any kind of "3d section". I can watch 3d movies if I search 3d, then I am given a list to choose from because it is in the title, but am I missing a 3d section? Because all I get is "because you watched every Barney movie known to existence..."


Have you updated the Netflix app in PS3? On my PS3, I have to scroll down a bit but there is 3D section.


----------



## TonyDP

Don Landis said:


> Sorry to see you leave the service. I hope you left an exit message that you cancelled because of their lack of 3D content. I'm not that strapped for money that $7.99 a month makes a big difference, but then I do use the 2D service daily. Netflix, right now is the only place I know to get the Red Bull 3D content. It appears that Netflix has an agreement with Red Bull to present that. But, I do appreciate, not everyone likes extreme sports.
> 
> I kinda feel the same way about Hulu+. I tried it for a couple months and other than a test view, have not found anything at all to watch of interest. Either I have it on other platforms or Hulu+ doesn't allow me to see it because I lack other qualifiers.


I did not leave an exit message as I did not see a link after a cursory perusal of their website. If you can provide a link, I'll be happy to do so.

I happen to have a pretty extensive video library so I already own most of the movies and TV shows Netflix offers that would appeal to me; 3D was the hook that got me to try the service and they completely dropped the ball. Add to that the fact that I recently signed up for Amazon Prime and Netflix quickly became pretty superfluous.


----------



## tgm1024

BTW, just last night we rented Madagascar 2 (2D) from Amazon Prime. I feel the need to repeat this guys: the quality from AP really does seem much higher than Netflix. It would be tough to manage an accurate side-by-side test, but I was walking up to the screen convinced it was equal to blu-ray. This was via the Amazon Prime App on my TV (60R550A).

Anyone know the specs they use? Does anyone else get the same sense of comparative quality I'm perceiving?


----------



## NSX1992

Apostate said:


> You need a device that support 3D Netflix (PS3 or model year 2013 or newer 3D Blu-ray players) and a 3D TV. 3D section should pop up automatically. FYI, older 3D Blu-ray players most likely will not support 3D Netflix.


Of course I have a 3D TV (84" 4K LG) and a PS3 and I used 3D in search. But I finally figured it out that you have to scroll down many sections (I did not notice the headings before) to finally reach the 27 videos in the 3D section. Thanks now I have to watch every video.


----------



## Don Landis

NSX1992 said:


> Of course I have a 3D TV (84" 4K LG) and a PS3 and I used 3D in search. But I finally figured it out that you have to scroll down many sections (I did not notice the headings before) to finally reach the 27 videos in the 3D section. Thanks now I have to watch every video.


It's a shame you have such a nice 3D TV and limit it with the PS3 3D output. You should check out the Sony BDPS 6200. The construction looks cheap compared to an OPPO but the image quality and the compliment of extras and aps is quite nice. The Netflix app plays at the full HDTV bitrate from Netflix and 1080 p 24fps x 1920. I have the PS3 also and compared to it the 6200 offers a stunning picture. 

The Netflix ap must list the categories by your usage. It's no surprise, my 3D category is at the top of the long list.  But that doesn't mean it is complete. I still have to scroll down to my favorites, viewed before to see some of those titles that are no longer in the 3D collection.


----------



## cinema13

Don Landis said:


> It's a shame you have such a nice 3D TV and limit it with the PS3 3D output. You should check out the Sony BDPS 6200. The construction looks cheap compared to an OPPO but the image quality and the compliment of extras and aps is quite nice. The Netflix app plays at the full HDTV bitrate from Netflix and 1080 p 34fps x 1920.


Be aware that if you have on older receiver, the 6200 only has one HDMI output...which means no Dolby Plus audio. I have the 790 (mfgr date 2013 on my unit) which was Sony's "flagship" player (yeah, right). It has the 2 HDMI outputs but Sony will not apply the firmware update to allow for 3D via Netflix. Also, Sony has a habit of REMOVING services (including ALL 3D apps to date) and giving us...nothing (as I noted with 3D).

One might be better off looking at Panasonic or LG players (not sure which models have 3D NF...NF 3D-capable devices are still a big secret) as you are less likely to get screwed over by them. In my experience, both companies have better product support than Sony.


----------



## Don Landis

> Sony has a habit of REMOVING services...


Haven't experienced that with any of that with the 6200 Sony yet but life's short. I have experienced that with Vizio, Panasonic, Samsung, and OPPO. I think that may have to do more with the service or licensing than the hardware maker. When it comes to apps, I have had similar complaints with Android apps on my Sony Smartwatch2, too. Told I need to do an update and the update removes features. At least with Oppo, when they were planning to do the removal of an app, the CEO of the company gave me a heads up on it so I had time to isolate the player from the internet. They were threatened by the BD association to remove a feature. Obviously, you can't do that for a streaming service app. 

As for the receiver, I feel if you are into 3D seriously, then your goal should be to use equipment that fully supports the format. Updating is expensive but one needs to justify the cost if serious about the format. I remember when I made the upgrade to 3D it included a new AVR, projector, and Blu Ray 3D player. You can put up with work arounds and hacks but for entertainment center or home theater, that gets old. I had the work around when I began to use HDMI for video with an older AVR but it got too awkward when I went to 3D. Time to bite the bullet have things handshake properly. Like having a home theater with 15 different remote controls on the table. Does anyone still do that who is serious about the hobby? My daughter has 4 remotes and it drives me nuts when I go to her house. There is always one missing, usually found between the couch cushions of in the kid's toy box.


----------



## NSX1992

Don Landis said:


> It's a shame you have such a nice 3D TV and limit it with the PS3 3D output. You should check out the Sony BDPS 6200. The construction looks cheap compared to an OPPO but the image quality and the compliment of extras and aps is quite nice. The Netflix app plays at the full HDTV bitrate from Netflix and 1080 p 24fps x 1920. I have the PS3 also and compared to it the 6200 offers a stunning picture.
> 
> The Netflix ap must list the categories by your usage. It's no surprise, my 3D category is at the top of the long list.  But that doesn't mean it is complete. I still have to scroll down to my favorites, viewed before to see some of those titles that are no longer in the 3D collection.


Don I also have the Oppo 103D that I use for 3D movies. I have a disc subscription to Netflix and recently got 30 day free trial for streaming so I am not that familiar with it. Just now I tried using the Netflix app on the Oppo but could not scroll down to a 3D section (maybe because I had not watched a 3D video through Netflix). Then I tried 3D in search and found the 9 items but none would play in 3D. Help?


----------



## cinema13

Don Landis said:


> As for the receiver, I feel if you are into 3D seriously, then your goal should be to use equipment that fully supports the format. Updating is expensive but one needs to justify the cost if serious about the format. I remember when I made the upgrade to 3D it included a new AVR, projector, and Blu Ray 3D player. You can put up with work arounds and hacks but for entertainment center or home theater, that gets old.


That's all well and good if you have unlimited funds! But buying a new receiver now means I'd have to then buy yet ANOTHER new receiver next year to get Dolby Atmos. And then ANOTHER new receiver that could accomodate the upcoming 4K BD playes next year. Buying 3 new receivers in the next 2.5 years is ludicrous for most people...unless they've won the lottery!


----------



## Don Landis

NSX1992-

I can't help you with your Oppo 103. I have an older 93. Plus I haven't had it plugged into the Internet in 2 years. If one is up for a new blu ray player to do good 3D and lots of aps, do 4k up conversion and has the latest fast processor, I was simply recommending the Sony 6200 because it is doing the job for me. Plus this one can be bought to be region free. I've seen pricing as low as $100 for the base machine and $69 for the plugin hardware for region free. That's a heck of a low price for all those features. I don't claim it is better than the Oppo 93. It is just as good for image quality, plus it loads faster and does the Netflix 3D better than my PS3.

Cinema13
I'm sorry if I made you feel bad or that you think I was suggesting a person go out and buy all new equipment every time there is a new development. None of us do that. Why do you give me the impression you think I suggested that?

So you understand, enthusiasts need to decide what has priority, then work to obtain that priority. Some may want Netflix 3D or an AVR that can pass 3D but maybe 3D is not that important as compared to owning expensive collection of blu ray disks. I'm sure some here have unlimited funds for upgrades but most of us don't, so we put priorities and decide that way. 
If you believe buying a new receiver now forces you to buy a new one with every new development in the future, you are either incredibly crazy, or just trying to make an argument with a very weak point. What is ludicrous is even wasting space with that level of thinking!

What I do is wait for the time a new piece of equipment is released that has the new features that I can justify the upgrade. When I upgraded my receiver to one that switched 3D hdmi and did 11.2 channels, I waited 11 years and since the old one was still working, I donated it to a young fellow who is getting very good use from it. Meanwhile, I did make the move to 7.2 audio only because there are enough programs now that justified the budget for those additional speakers. 11.2? Not yet. Other than some demo disks I have from DTS, there isn't any content to justify the cost. But the. 11.2 came along for the ride when I upgraded. 

I don't consider myself an early adopter by AVS standards. I don't even want to be. I wait for the new stuff to become standard and ubiquitous, plus drop in price so that the upgrade offers much improvement, lots of new features and capability and the price is so low that it becomes a no brainier for my budget. I'm not like many here, when it comes to new technology and equipment and programming, I have the patients to wait until it is ready for prime time. 

I'm traveling for the next week heading down into Central America. So my response may be sporadic.


----------



## TonyDP

tgm1024 said:


> BTW, just last night we rented Madagascar 2 (2D) from Amazon Prime. I feel the need to repeat this guys: the quality from AP really does seem much higher than Netflix. It would be tough to manage an accurate side-by-side test, but I was walking up to the screen convinced it was equal to blu-ray. This was via the Amazon Prime App on my TV (60R550A).
> 
> Anyone know the specs they use? Does anyone else get the same sense of comparative quality I'm perceiving?


Everything I've read online states that Amazon Instant Video supports 1080p as long as you have the bandwidth (4mb/s minimum) and your device supports the service. I've watched several TV shows and movies and to my eyes it is every bit as sharp as Netflix.

The device being used might affect video quality. When streaming Amazon content directly from my LG LM7600 the image tended to start stuttering after about 10 minutes of viewing. When streamed thru my PS4 and Xbox One it was perfect for the duration of the show/movie.

In terms of content I find it comparable to Netflix. Obviously the Netflix exclusives like House of Cards are not available but there is a lot of overlap in terms of movies and TV shows. Amazon also offers lots of HBO content (Sopranos, Rome, Boardwalk Empire, etc.) that Netflix does not.


----------



## tgm1024

TonyDP said:


> Everything I've read online states that Amazon Instant Video supports 1080p as long as you have the bandwidth (4mb/s minimum) and your device supports the service. I've watched several TV shows and movies and to my eyes it is every bit as sharp as Netflix.
> 
> The device being used might affect video quality. When streaming Amazon content directly from my LG LM7600 the image tended to start stuttering after about 10 minutes of viewing. When streamed thru my PS4 and Xbox One it was perfect for the duration of the show/movie.
> 
> In terms of content I find it comparable to Netflix. Obviously the Netflix exclusives like House of Cards are not available but there is a lot of overlap in terms of movies and TV shows. Amazon also offers lots of HBO content (Sopranos, Rome, Boardwalk Empire, etc.) that Netflix does not.


1080p would be consistent with what I'm seeing. And at least at my location, Netflix is no where near that.


----------



## tgm1024

It's a matter of who's compressing the most anyway. I wonder why it is that you're seeing the two services as of the same quality. Amazon Instant Video here seems as clear as blu-ray.

EDIT: Quick note: Thankfully AIV is now available on Android devices. Previously it had only been on the Amazon Fire and iOS devices.


----------



## Don Landis

Anyone who consistently posts praise for Amazon obviously doesn't care about 3D. Netflix runs rings around Amazon for cost savings, title content, quantity and most importantly to 3D enthusiasts, they have more and better content than any other distribution provider over the Internet second only to You Tube. Amazon hasn't even made the minor leagues yet.

While it could always be better, I challenge anyone here to show me that Amazon has higher quality content in 3D. At best Amazon can equal Netflix in 2D, but this is not the place in the forum to discuss 2D content. 

I don't even think Amazon would rate in the top 10 broadcast providers. For 3D content and quality.

No problem if you prefer Amazon streaming to any other service, that is your choice. But then just admit, you don't care about 3D either.

Currently located somewhere south of Guantanamo Bay, Cuba.


----------



## tgm1024

Don Landis said:


> Anyone who consistently posts praise for Amazon obviously doesn't care about 3D. Netflix runs rings around Amazon for cost savings, title content, quantity and most importantly to 3D enthusiasts, they have more and better content than any other distribution provider over the Internet second only to You Tube. Amazon hasn't even made the minor leagues yet.
> 
> While it could always be better, I challenge anyone here to show me that Amazon has higher quality content in 3D. At best Amazon can equal Netflix in 2D, but this is not the place in the forum to discuss 2D content.
> 
> I don't even think Amazon would rate in the top 10 broadcast providers. For 3D content and quality.
> 
> No problem if you prefer Amazon streaming to any other service, that is your choice. But then just admit, you don't care about 3D either.


I'm sorry, but that's just BS. I care a great deal about 3D, I have been on the front line with this for a very long time (beating back the misconceptions regarding it's "demise", and offering suggestions, discussing how FPR works, etc., etc.) and *why this personal childish attack against me now?*

Seriously Don, you into mind reading now?

You're _way_ off base with this, and regarding 2D you're just incorrect.


----------



## cajieboy

Boys, boys....settled down. Remember, it's only TV! 

I have both Netflix & Amazon, and use both for whatever content I want to see at a given time. For Amazon, I consider it a "free" video service because I purchased membership mainly for the Prime Free Shipping. I buy most all my items for business on Amazon, so the free shipping pretty much pays for the yearly membership. Maybe even more so. The video streaming w/Amazon Prime is just icing on the cake. I'm almost certain Amazon will get on the 3D band wagon eventually. It's all about demand.


----------



## RolandL

TonyDP said:


> So I fired up Netflix today and the count of titles in the 3D section was down to 25. Now I know that isn't a 100% accurate sample and that there are a few more titles sprinkled in here and there but enough is enough. I am past hoping Netflix will ever have even mediocre 3D support and have decided to pull the plug. The low interest I have in their non-3D offerings made cancelling the service that much easier.


They had between 40 to 50 3D titles when I first able to see them but, they keep reducing them.

I watch the 3D titles on HBO and Starz On Demand. They change each month and are free if you subscribe to HBO and Starz. This month they have:

On HBO 3D:
1.78 Gatsby
1.78 Gravity
1.78 The Hobbit: The-Desolation-of-Smaug
1.78 The Hobbit:An Unexpected Journey
1.78 Man of Steel
1.78 Pacific Rim
2.35 Walking with the Dinosaurs


On Starz 3D:
1.78 Battle of the Year
2.35 Frozen
1.78 Monsters University
1.78 One Direction
2.35 Thor: Dark World

I should note that some of the films in 1.78 that should be 2.35, have the sides cropped in some scenes but in others more picture information is shown at the top and bottom.


----------



## turls

RolandL said:


> I watch the 3D titles on HBO and Starz On Demand. They change each month and are free if you subscribe to HBO and Starz. This month they have:


DirecTV doesn't have those, I'm pretty sure. What provider do you have? And now they dropped their last non-PPV 3D channel, its time for them to step up and offer them.

Ridiculous that I PAY for those premium channels and can't get the on-demand content on every device they are offered on or even all the content they offer the same as any other provider.


----------



## emerson1

I have UVerse and I get those same channels. Does DirecTV have any free on demand stuff now? When I had them 2-3 years ago I couldn't even watch ABC, CBS, etc. shows on demand without some $100 extra add on (which my brother eventually got for free from them). Every cable service I have had in the past has always had free on demand shows in addition to PPV movies.


----------



## TonyDP

Don Landis said:


> Anyone who consistently posts praise for Amazon obviously doesn't care about 3D. Netflix runs rings around Amazon for cost savings, title content, quantity and most importantly to 3D enthusiasts, they have more and better content than any other distribution provider over the Internet second only to You Tube. Amazon hasn't even made the minor leagues yet.
> 
> While it could always be better, I challenge anyone here to show me that Amazon has higher quality content in 3D. At best Amazon can equal Netflix in 2D, but this is not the place in the forum to discuss 2D content.
> 
> I don't even think Amazon would rate in the top 10 broadcast providers. For 3D content and quality.
> 
> No problem if you prefer Amazon streaming to any other service, that is your choice. But then just admit, you don't care about 3D either.
> 
> Currently located somewhere south of Guantanamo Bay, Cuba.


Sorry Don but the 3D content on Netflix is a joke; a bunch of innocuous Asian flicks, some foreign TV shows and a handful of pointless Red Bull documentaries. About the only worthwhile content were the Imax features (of course, there hasn't been a new one of those in ages). Whatever mainstream 3D content they had quickly evaporated away and the last couple of notable titles (The Croods, Turbo) were each pulled after a few days. They can't even muster up the commitment to maintain an accurate list of their dwindling titles.

Add to that the wildly inconsistent quality of the service; I continued to get major server dropoffs in resolution during prime time even after their deal with Comcast in 2D and it was all but impossible for me to watch a 3D feature between 8:00pm and 11:00pm most nights.

In terms of value, Amazon offers streaming of over 40,000 movies and TV shows (and there IS a lot of overlap with Netflix), as well as streaming of thousands of songs, the ability to borrow books thru Kindle and free two day delivery on all Amazon purchases, all for $100 a year or about $8.33 a month - a much better value in my opinion.

I love good 3D, not this muck Netflix offers. If they ever get their act together, I'll gladly sign back on; but in its current state the service just doesn't have much of anything for me.


----------



## Don Landis

Tony don't worry about my stocks in Netflix. I'm doing quite nicely. Just sold my shares for the 3rd time this year and am quite capable of managing it for profit whether it goes up or down. But to be honest, I'm hoping the stock drops off now so I can buy back in. I do not combine my interest in the content with my interest in making money off the trades in Netflix. I trade Netflix, I am not a long term investor. 

As for the Netflix 3D streaming topic, I don't mind if people have personal interest in seeing the latest top billed movies on many different resources. For those titles I prefer to have the 3D BD, followed by Vudu if it is not available in disk, and now since I have an all region player, I'll choose that. When it comes to Netflix, I'd much rather they offer stuff that no one else offers, even if it is an Asian production. I enjoy seeing anything new and different once. I respect many people consider Netflix a loser if they do these different 3D titles not seen anywhere else. 

Of course there are those who don't have good enough bandwidth speed for Netflix 3D and are better served with the lessor demanding 2D streaming service. But, that does not mean others aren't getting excellent streaming from their ISP. My Netflix 3D streaming has been flawless with no buffering since April. 

As for the HBO and STARZ 3D offerings I tried to get them here but no service I tried offered the 3D. I'm not sure the offering would be worth it since the titles I saw published, I have already as blu Ray 3D. At one time I actually considered getting Directv again for the 3D channels but with ESPN 3D gone and now 3NET cancelled, I don't even consider them. 

I apologize if I made anyone here feel upset because I posted my opinions. I do tend to do that especially when I am enthusiastic about 3D. This it a thread for Netflix streaming and 3D in the 3D section. If you wish to post great things about Amazon and their 3D offerings I started a thread for that but you don't seem to care. So it appeared to me the repeated statements about Amazon 2D here was nothing more than anti Netflix - pro Amazon.

Not located in Jacksonville this week, I'm on the Allure of the Seas which BTW, has 3D movies showing in the main theater every day. But I've seen them all. Gravity was showing yesterday. Currently in Jamaica.


----------



## tgm1024

Don Landis said:


> I apologize if I made anyone here feel upset because I posted my opinions. I do tend to do that especially when I am enthusiastic about 3D. This it a thread for Netflix streaming and 3D in the 3D section. If you wish to post great things about Amazon and their 3D offerings I started a thread for that but you don't seem to care. So it appeared to me the repeated statements about Amazon 2D here was nothing more than anti Netflix - pro Amazon.


I belong to both and was very heartened to see 3D on Netflix. I wouldn't dump Netflix in exchange for Amazon, nor would I suggest anyone do so if they were interested in Netflix's offerings (3D, series, or otherwise). As for this being off topic to a 3D netflix thread, it's not the first time we've gone off topic so please don't get into emotional attack mode over this again. It's hardly the case that I "don't care about 3D", Christ of *all *the things for *me *to be accused of, that one is just weird_. So let me spell it out even more clearly: If you have both services and are watching 2D, use the Amazon feed. For me it looks just like blu-ray, and Netflix often looks like I'm looking through a greasy window.

_Weather or not this is because the private connection FIOS has to Netflix is overwhelmed when I am viewing it or not, I can't tell.

But there was no dissing 3D there. No against 3D there. No "not caring about 3D" there either.


----------



## Don Landis

TGM

But you see my whole point was that we don't need to be told by you( please no offense) that because you get better quality on Amazon that the rest of us have to watch Amazon and dump Netflix. As a matter of fact, my Amazon and Netflix look identical on the HD feeds. The 3D Netflix looks far superior than the two titles on 3D Amazon. I know that is not your case but please don't tell me or others not to watch what we may find adequate. 

Second, the whole off topic seems pretty ridiculous to me. In a thread that is purposed for advising what Netflix has that is live, i have to read posts that Netflix sucks, Amazon is better because it offers kindle and free shipping. WTF? What does kindle have to do with 3D Netflix? I might as well post the latest discounts on Ford cars here. Ok so Amazon has some good prime pricing for members. Back on topic of Amazon, I have never found any free Amazon prime movie I haven't already seen so any time I used Amazon streaming it was a la carte. Even those 2 absolutely terrible 3D Amazon offerings cost me, I recall, $4 each to rent. Frankly, if you don't get your money back on Amazon free shipping, then you sure aren't going to get it with the movies, unless that is all you can get where you're at. 

Some would actually call it trolling which seems to be quite popular here at AVS anymore. Amazon has a thread in this AVS section. Why don't Amazon fans post their love fest in that thread. 

And of course, I do have both but the prime streaming just doesn't work for me. The titles are old and I've seen them. I like some I can't get on Netflix but then I have to pay per movie. If it is on both, obviously for me Netflix is a better deal.


----------



## tgm1024

Don Landis said:


> TGM
> 
> But you see my whole point was that we don't need to be told by you( please no offense) that because you get better quality on Amazon that the rest of us have to watch Amazon and dump Netflix.


Lord how I hate this turn of phrasing. I never dictated anything to anyone. Because I get better quality on Amazon "that the rest of you _have _to watch amazon and dump netflix"?????? Are you @#$%ing kidding me?

Don, you've been someone fairly level headed in the past, but these posts of yours are really making me wonder.

Let's agree to disagree at this point. If you're going to take the position that I'M taking a position that I'm not, then there's no point in talking about this at all.


----------



## tgm1024

TonyDP said:


> Add to that the wildly inconsistent quality of the service; I continued to get major server dropoffs in resolution during prime time even after their deal with Comcast in 2D and it was all but impossible for me to watch a 3D feature between 8:00pm and 11:00pm most nights.


Curious. For Netflix, I was getting a kind of 2D decrease in resolution (or increase in compression, or drop in bandwidth, or whatever it is they did) even very late at night. My connection is 15/5 via FIOS. For 3D I had a terrible connection I couldn't even watch with multiple stuttering, (I complained about this previously) but I haven't exercised the 3D to know if this is common. My wife and kids have....I'll ask them.


----------



## cinema13

cajieboy said:


> . I'm almost certain Amazon will get on the 3D band wagon eventually. It's all about demand.


I was under the impression that Amazon already was on the bandwagon and is now streaming 3D. Damned if I can find any listings, though. Like Netflix, it seems they prefer to keep it secret.


----------



## cajieboy

cinema13 said:


> I was under the impression that Amazon already was on the bandwagon and is now streaming 3D. Damned if I can find any listings, though. Like Netflix, it seems they prefer to keep it secret.


Yeah, what's with all this secret stuff on Amazon & Netflix regarding 3D?? It seems like it's a corporate conspiracy or something to get customers to forget all about the 3D versions of their favorite movies, and just be ever so grateful that we can now stream content on demand. So, keep a few titles circulating among even fewer members but buried in the selection list, never promoting 3D and sparsely available just in case someone might ask about the elephant in the room.


----------



## Don Landis

The Netflix 3D has been well publicized as available on supported hardware since it's announcement at CES 2013. There is no secret. They have gone through some growing pains for delivery bandwidth for the first year but now have worked out these problems, at least with Comcast, and I believe COX and Time Warner. Amazon 3D is only sent using SBS half frame. It is very hard to find, but I did a 3D stereography search and came up with about a dozen titles. Unfortunately, all those except 2 were stated as 3D but were not. The two that were 3D opened with a usual warning screen stating a 3D TV must be used to play this video. And the TV must be in SIDE BY SIDE mode. 

There are still some problems they are trying to resolve with Verizon and AT&T. There are several articles on the link that discuss the status of the different ISP and how they 

http://arstechnica.com/business/201...ps-is-too-fast-for-broadband-4mbps-is-enough/

I hope the link works. Im stuck on an iPad for the week and some things are rather awkward. Anyway, it explains the current attitude toward customers using the lever of bandwidth that 3D viewers require.

Netflix requires 9 MBS sustained for 3D. Most consumer cable accounts from Comcast will vary and only yield the rated bandwidth on peaks, with average much less in a sustained streaming demand. 


The reason why some of you may be having trouble with buffering and poor resolution might be caused by your ISP. Believe anything you wish, but you may want to do sone testing to see what your bandwidth is on Netflix as well as Amazon. Some monitors and some BD players offer a bandwidth data screen overlay you can use to verify what you get with various services and various movie formats.


----------



## turls

emerson1 said:


> I have UVerse and I get those same channels. Does DirecTV have any free on demand stuff now? When I had them 2-3 years ago I couldn't even watch ABC, CBS, etc. shows on demand without some $100 extra add on (which my brother eventually got for free from them). Every cable service I have had in the past has always had free on demand shows in addition to PPV movies.


Not sure what the extra fee was/is, but they have plenty of on demand content, just not 3D.


----------



## cajieboy

Don Landis said:


> The Netflix 3D has been well publicized as available on supported hardware since it's announcement at CES 2013. There is no secret. They have gone through some growing pains for delivery bandwidth for the first year but now have worked out these problems, at least with Comcast, and I believe COX and Time Warner. Amazon 3D is only sent using SBS half frame. It is very hard to find, but I did a 3D stereography search and came up with about a dozen titles. Unfortunately, all those except 2 were stated as 3D but were not. The two that were 3D opened with a usual warning screen stating a 3D TV must be used to play this video. And the TV must be in SIDE BY SIDE mode.
> 
> There are still some problems they are trying to resolve with Verizon and AT&T. There are several articles on the link that discuss the status of the different ISP and how they
> 
> http://arstechnica.com/business/201...ps-is-too-fast-for-broadband-4mbps-is-enough/
> 
> I hope the link works. Im stuck on an iPad for the week and some things are rather awkward. Anyway, it explains the current attitude toward customers using the lever of bandwidth that 3D viewers require.
> 
> Netflix requires 9 MBS sustained for 3D. Most consumer cable accounts from Comcast will vary and only yield the rated bandwidth on peaks, with average much less in a sustained streaming demand.
> 
> 
> The reason why some of you may be having trouble with buffering and poor resolution might be caused by your ISP. Believe anything you wish, but you may want to do sone testing to see what your bandwidth is on Netflix as well as Amazon. Some monitors and some BD players offer a bandwidth data screen overlay you can use to verify what you get with various services and various movie formats.


Hope your trip is going well. I'm out of town myself, and missing that Florida sunshine already! Thanks for keeping me up to date on the progress on 3D Netflix. I was half-joking & exaggerating a bit about Netflix & Amazon keeping it a secret, etc. but it does seem like 3D is rarely if ever promoted on their streaming sites. I'm not sure how many folks out their in TV Land actually realize 3D is even available on Netflix. Hopefully, as Netflix is developing & improving their services that we'll see an expansion of 3D titles. I've had Netflix DVD/BD membership service for many years, and signing-up for their streaming service was the first thing I did when I got my Roku. I doubt that this will change any time soon, but can only root for Netflix to improve services.


----------



## Don Landis

Cajieboy-

Plenty of sun and rain clouds in the Caribbean this time of year but I figured the hurricanes have shifted to the west coast for a season due to el ninia. I sure wouldn't want to be doing the west coast right now. One hurricane after another. We were there in March. So the trip is working out fine so far. I had planned to shoot some 3D video in Haiti where I went snorkeling but the visibility was very poor for photography. I'll be in Tulum tomorrow and look forward to shooting the Mayan ruins with the Z10k and wide angle lens. Hope it doesn't rain! 

I think the problem we see with Netflix is they have lots of irons in the fire right now and of course expanding the user base worldwide is top priority, with original content second. I know this because I do follow their news every day. 3D unfortunately for us is a low priority as it doesn't offer a quick new growth shot like the other goals. I'm just happy they are doing something with the art form as well as the new 4K too. 

Hope your travels bring good weather. One thing I like about cruising on a big ship, they do a good job avoiding hazardous weather and keeping you entertained. I always try to find the good stuff in any of this.


----------



## cinema13

Don Landis said:


> The Netflix 3D has been well publicized as available on supported hardware since it's announcement at CES 2013. There is no secret.


And those specific devices are...a secret! What BD players with dual HDMI-out, issued in the last couple years, have access to NF 3D? Is there a complete list anywhere? No, there isn't...at least not one that anyone has been able to find...even almost 2 years later.


----------



## cinema13

Don Landis said:


> The Netflix 3D has been well publicized as available on supported hardware since it's announcement at CES 2013. There is no secret.


And those specific devices are...a secret! What BD players with dual HDMI-out, issued in the last couple years, have access to NF 3D? Is there a complete list anywhere? No, there isn't...at least not one that anyone has been able to find...even almost 2 years later. Even NF can't offer one.


----------



## mp06011999

FWIW, I was having trouble with 3D and just Netflix in general until I went to wired over wireless. I ran Ethernet cables to all my web devices and am getting much better performance. 

I figure Netflix is stretching the limits of streaming with their "super HD" and 3D so as I am with only 10Mbps speeds of DSL. So I did what I could to remove some obstacles. It sucked running cables in the attic and down the walls, but very glad I did it.

Lastly, sometimes I have to disconnect any other web connected devices in the house while streaming Netflix Super HD to keep it from having issues. There is only so much bandwidth to go around.


----------



## Barry C

Don Landis said:


> Cajieboy-
> 
> Plenty of sun and rain clouds in the Caribbean this time of year but I figured the hurricanes have shifted to the west coast for a season due to el ninia. I sure wouldn't want to be doing the west coast right now. One hurricane after another. We were there in March. So the trip is working out fine so far. I had planned to shoot some 3D video in Haiti where I went snorkeling but the visibility was very poor for photography. I'll be in Tulum tomorrow and look forward to shooting the Mayan ruins with the Z10k and wide angle lens. Hope it doesn't rain!
> 
> I think the problem we see with Netflix is they have lots of irons in the fire right now and of course expanding the user base worldwide is top priority, with original content second. I know this because I do follow their news every day. 3D unfortunately for us is a low priority as it doesn't offer a quick new growth shot like the other goals. I'm just happy they are doing something with the art form as well as the new 4K too.
> 
> Hope your travels bring good weather. One thing I like about cruising on a big ship, they do a good job avoiding hazardous weather and keeping you entertained. I always try to find the good stuff in any of this.


Sounds like fun Don. Looking forward to seeing what 3D you put together with the Mayan ruins sometime in the future.


----------



## Don Landis

Barry C said:


> Sounds like fun Don. Looking forward to seeing what 3D you put together with the Mayan ruins sometime in the future.


Tell you all about it in a PM.


----------



## NickTheGreat

mp06011999 said:


> FWIW, I was having trouble with 3D and just Netflix in general until I went to wired over wireless. I ran Ethernet cables to all my web devices and am getting much better performance.
> 
> I figure Netflix is stretching the limits of streaming with their "super HD" and 3D so as I am with only 10Mbps speeds of DSL. So I did what I could to remove some obstacles. It sucked running cables in the attic and down the walls, but very glad I did it.
> 
> Lastly, sometimes I have to disconnect any other web connected devices in the house while streaming Netflix Super HD to keep it from having issues. There is only so much bandwidth to go around.


I'm not a Netflix subscriber but used a month trial earlier this year and noticed the same thing about the wired vs wireless


----------



## mp06011999

NickTheGreat said:


> I'm not a Netflix subscriber but used a month trial earlier this year and noticed the same thing about the wired vs wireless


It can be even worse depending on the device too. I tried wireless on a Vizio LCD and it was unusable. My PS3 does a much better job wirelessly than does my Sony LCD. Can't recall if the difference was still there when wired. I sent the Vizio back for that, other issues and the apps really sucked compared to Sony's. 

Anyhow, I like wired and I like the apps on Sony devices and the PS3 in particular.


----------



## NickTheGreat

mp06011999 said:


> It can be even worse depending on the device too. I tried wireless on a Vizio LCD and it was unusable. My PS3 does a much better job wirelessly than does my Sony LCD. Can't recall if the difference was still there when wired. I sent the Vizio back for that, other issues and the apps really sucked compared to Sony's.
> 
> Anyhow, I like wired and I like the apps on Sony devices and the PS3 in particular.


Yeah, this was on my Sony BDP. Which I had read was one of the better Netflix interfaces.


----------



## RolandL

Just checked and only 19 3D titles (The Hole, Turtle's Tale, etc.) listed under their 3D grouping.


----------



## Cla55clown

RolandL said:


> Just checked and only 19 3D titles (The Hole, Turtle's Tale, etc.) listed under their 3D grouping.


Yeah it's pretty pathetic. Especially how they hyped all these amazing 3D sets just a few years ago.


----------



## RolandL

I checked some of the titles that were removed and they are still available, you just have to enter them by a name search. I contacted Netflix and they said their tech team will try and fix this.


----------



## Don Landis

Be sure to count the titles under a category. I recall when the 3D group was first made available, the count was 53 but that included the episodes within a category. Not just cartoons either. for example there was a Military training series that appears as one title but it is really 3 if I recall correctly. 

Roland- Good job! What you also did was let them know that someone is actually watching their 3D.


----------



## coolhand

How are you guys finding 3d in Netflix? I have a fast connection and I'm about to be locked in my theater for a few weeks and would love to burn through a bunch of new (to me) 3D fare.

I searched for 3D and came up with a few horrible 3D cartoons


----------



## tgm1024

coolhand said:


> How are you guys finding 3d in Netflix? I have a fast connection and I'm about to be locked in my theater for a few weeks and would love to burn through a bunch of new (to me) 3D fare.
> 
> I searched for 3D and came up with a few horrible 3D cartoons


Curious: have we figured out if Netflix 3D available everywhere? I don't _search_ for it using their search mechanism. When I fire up the NF app on my TV, there's a row of suggested movies per genre. One of those genres is "3D". Others are things like "family", "kids", "action", or subjects similar to those.


----------



## Cla55clown

The 3D row only shows up on certain players/streamers. My Sony S5100 Blu-ray player has it but my same year model Sony TV Netflix app does not.


----------



## Don Landis

All my devices have it but the list is incomplete. Some titles offered in 3D are missing from the group as of last week. Haven't had time for 3D anything in 4 days.


----------



## coolhand

Cla55clown said:


> The 3D row only shows up on certain players/streamers. My Sony S5100 Blu-ray player has it but my same year model Sony TV Netflix app does not.


I have two Sony 790s. I'll be pissed if they cheaped out on this as it was their best player for quite a while.

Is there a list I can search for manually?


----------



## Don Landis

> Is there a list I can search for manually?


Also, some single titles are actually episodes so when you go to those ( mostly cartoons) you'll find they have the various lists of different shows under one listing. 


Go to Search and type 3D. For awhile some of the Red Bull 3D productions were not listed in the the 3D category but were still available. There is also a 24p / 3D "Netflix" demo that has some interesting scenes that was not listed in the 3D category too. The people tasked with handling this task are really not very good at attention to details. Must be work overloaded. Especially since several of us have complained and still nothing is corrected. It's not difficult to find the 3D programs not on the list if you just do the search.


----------



## RolandL

Don Landis said:


> Be sure to count the titles under a category. I recall when the 3D group was first made available, the count was 53 but that included the episodes within a category. Not just cartoons either. for example there was a Military training series that appears as one title but it is really 3 if I recall correctly.
> 
> Roland- Good job! What you also did was let them know that someone is actually watching their 3D.


Someone I thought on this web site had created a list of the 3D titles (when they had over 50) but I can't find it. I see they added two of the titles I told them were missing Beowulf and The Hole.


----------



## cinema13

coolhand said:


> I have two Sony 790s. I'll be pissed if they cheaped out on this as it was their best player for quite a while.
> 
> Is there a list I can search for manually?


Guess you'll be pissed...as I am. I have the 790 and no NF 3D. Sony just did a software update and added 3D to the PS4 but they will not do the same for the 790. (Although they have removed plenty, including all 3D apps.) Lack of product support is one reason I will NEVER purchase another Sony item again.


----------



## Don Landis

RolandL said:


> Someone I thought on this web site had created a list of the 3D titles (when they had over 50) but I can't find it. I see they added two of the titles I told them were missing Beowulf and The Hole.


I don't know about that list. Don't recall. I only recall us discussing the count of titles. 

Anyway, since you made the effort to have Netflix add the missing titles to the 3D category did you see the two Red Bull titles?

I remember RedBull: Minor Threat 3D was in the category for a couple months. It was a really great production in 3D. Then Netflix acquired RedBull: Cubed Pipe 3D, which IMO, was not as exciting but still a 3D title. Instead of having the two titles in the 3D category, the guy who does that just replaced the Minor Threat with Cubed Pipe, yet Minor Threat was still up hidden in the many titles where you had to know about it to find it. I haven't watched it in about a month so I don't know if it is still there.

Cinema13- I understand your frustration with Sony. Trust me they are a pretty snooty company when it comes to suggestions and complaints in all their departments except the Creative Software group who are mostly a US division. The Japanese are a very proud people and it's been my experience at NAB they don't like American suggestions. The software division are a good bunch. This is the group that does Vegas Video editing. Probably the best video editing software package in the world, especially for 3D from consumer all the way up to authoring the top 3D BluRay titles. 

But you are justifiably frustrated. Unfortunately, if they are going to upgrade your model they will do it on their own time frame. They will tell you the same thing I will say. That is if you want Netflix 3D, they have a model that does Netflix 3D and you should upgrade to that model. They may even tell you your model is no longer supported and then smile at you. It's worse when they do that face to face at these trade shows. It's how they are. Plus it hurts more when discussing Broadcast cameras where you spent $40,000 and they act like you should just scrap that model and buy the new one for $65,000. 
But, in my honest Opinion, Sony has some of the best hardware for Home Theater you can buy. I love the projector VW-90ES and also went with their model BDPS6200 3D BD player that is loaded with extras, including Netflix 3D at the full 1080P and Vudu at the full 1080P and full audio quality. Plus I have the model with the internal chips added so I can have region free. I built a large array of all models on the market and the Sony 6200 was the winner for everything including cost for the package. Not that it was the cheapest, but that it offered more features for the $ than the others. The player itself feels cheaply constructed compared to my OPPO but for $149 and what it does, I can't complain. I don't need to excavate a mountain of dirt with it, just play my 3D disks from anywhere in the world and play streaming 3D content, including Netflix, YouTube, and Vudu at the best quality of any device I have available.


----------



## cinema13

Don Landis said:


> Cinema13- I understand your frustration with Sony. Trust me they are a pretty snooty company when it comes to suggestions and complaints in all their departments except the Creative Software group who are mostly a US division. The Japanese are a very proud people and it's been my experience at NAB they don't like American suggestions. The software division are a good bunch. This is the group that does Vegas Video editing. Probably the best video editing software package in the world, especially for 3D from consumer all the way up to authoring the top 3D BluRay titles.
> 
> But you are justifiably frustrated. Unfortunately, if they are going to upgrade your model they will do it on their own time frame. They will tell you the same thing I will say. That is if you want Netflix 3D, they have a model that does Netflix 3D and you should upgrade to that model. They may even tell you your model is no longer supported and then smile at you. It's worse when they do that face to face at these trade shows. It's how they are. Plus it hurts more when discussing Broadcast cameras where you spent $40,000 and they act like you should just scrap that model and buy the new one for $65,000.
> But, in my honest Opinion, Sony has some of the best hardware for Home Theater you can buy. I love the projector VW-90ES and also went with their model BDPS6200 3D BD player that is loaded with extras, including Netflix 3D at the full 1080P and Vudu at the full 1080P and full audio quality. Plus I have the model with the internal chips added so I can have region free. I built a large array of all models on the market and the Sony 6200 was the winner for everything including cost for the package. Not that it was the cheapest, but that it offered more features for the $ than the others. The player itself feels cheaply constructed compared to my OPPO but for $149 and what it does, I can't complain. I don't need to excavate a mountain of dirt with it, just play my 3D disks from anywhere in the world and play streaming 3D content, including Netflix, YouTube, and Vudu at the best quality of any device I have available.


Well, my 790 isn't even a year old. Didn't think Sony expected us to scrap it so promptly! Problem is, the 6200 isn't a valid option as it only has one HDMI port. Which means (as I'm sure you know) that those without receivers built in the last 2 - 3 years would not be able to utilize lossless audio. 

To ass insult to injury, the lower-end Sony 5200 DOES have NF 3D. Yet their "flagship" player (at least until this year) must do without it.

I agree that on the hardware production side, they do a fine job.
But in many instances, other mfgrs do as good (or better). So for me, there is no need to support a company with my dollars that has little-to-no concern for product support...and even less for customer satisfaction. Naturally, I am fully aware that they won't miss my money...after all, they've got plenty! But I feel better in principal.


----------



## tgm1024

cinema13 said:


> Well, my 790 isn't even a year old. Didn't think Sony expected us to scrap it so promptly! Problem is, the 6200 isn't a valid option as it only has one HDMI port. Which means (as I'm sure you know) that those without receivers built in the last 2 - 3 years would not be able to utilize lossless audio.
> 
> To ass insult to injury, the lower-end Sony 5200 DOES have NF 3D. Yet their "flagship" player (at least until this year) must do without it.
> 
> I agree that on the hardware production side, they do a fine job.
> But in many instances, other mfgrs do as good (or better). So for me, there is no need to support a company with my dollars that has little-to-no concern for product support...and even less for customer satisfaction. Naturally, I am fully aware that they won't miss my money...after all, they've got plenty! But I feel better in principal.


Are we sure that the bottleneck isn't Netflix themselves and not Sony?


----------



## Jedi2016

Pretty sure it's Sony. Big brand like that, they release a new product, and then (more or less) completely drop support for it immediately in terms of updates. They just move on to the next product, the one that's coming out in three months that will make the one you just bought completely obsolete. They've got so many different makes and models on the market now that it's simply impossible to update them all.

Frankly, I'm not too worried about my player being able to play N3D, since I've already watched both movies on the service that I want to see. Until Netflix actually releases some %^&*ing 3D content, there's not much point.


----------



## Don Landis

Cinema13- Yes, I forgot you are using a non-compliant AVR for 3D and have to feed two HDMI's out of your player. That limitation lasted for about a month here and got old real quick but my AVR was over 10 years old so it was due for replacement. I added the Denon 4311ci. and also upgraded my speakers for 7.1 as well. I guess the next time I replace it will be for 4K 3D plus atmos. I'm in no rush on that.

Anyway, I'm sure you would just complain that the compliment of Netflix 3D is horrible anyway. Until these services get on board with current titles and decent prices, 3D BD is the only way to go. Vudu and Sony store has new titles but they are as expensive as the disks. And, I would recommend adding an All Regions mod dongle for under $100 to your player and open up titles not offered here in the states. Rental of titles is the only real bargain in town.


----------



## gamermwm

Don Landis said:


> Cinema13- Yes, I forgot you are using a non-compliant AVR for 3D and have to feed two HDMI's out of your player. That limitation lasted for about a month here and got old real quick but my AVR was over 10 years old so it was due for replacement. I added the Denon 4311ci. and also upgraded my speakers for 7.1 as well. I guess the next time I replace it will be for 4K 3D plus atmos. I'm in no rush on that.
> 
> Anyway, I'm sure you would just complain that the compliment of Netflix 3D is horrible anyway. Until these services get on board with current titles and decent prices, 3D BD is the only way to go. Vudu and Sony store has new titles but they are as expensive as the disks. And, I would recommend adding an All Regions mod dongle for under $100 to your player and open up titles not offered here in the states. Rental of titles is the only real bargain in town.


Can you recommend specifics as far as one of the All Region Dongles you mentioned? I think I'm going to look into it. I've heard of region free BD players but I'd like to stick with the dual HDMI out Samsung D6700 bluray player I currently have - if I can use an accessory such as you mentioned to unlock it


----------



## cinema13

Don Landis said:


> Anyway, I'm sure you would just complain that the compliment of Netflix 3D is horrible anyway.


I actually would like to see Joe Dante's THE HOLE and BEOWULF.
(Yes, I know the latter is being released on 3D disc overseas.) And I'm sure there probably are a few more. (I've heard that there are even episodes of SPARTACUS in 3D. But of course, no way I can confirm.)


----------



## Don Landis

gamermwm said:


> Can you recommend specifics as far as one of the All Region Dongles you mentioned? I think I'm going to look into it. I've heard of region free BD players but I'd like to stick with the dual HDMI out Samsung D6700 bluray player I currently have - if I can use an accessory such as you mentioned to unlock it


The process to convert existing players to region free varies with each player. I suggest you do some homework and learn what is required to satisfy your specific needs. There are different ways to achieve region free playback. One company I saw that makes a plugin USB dongle for some players is JVB Digital or 220Electronics. I looked for your model and did not find anyone who makes a kit for your Samsung D6700 bluray player. In the forums, for region free, it appears the experts claim this player cannot be made region free. Sorry.

In my case, because I wanted a player that could also do Netflix 3D as well as other apps, including YouTube 3D and Vudu 3D, I ended up getting a whole new second player. So I was also in the market for a new player too.


----------



## Don Landis

cinema13 said:


> I actually would like to see Joe Dante's THE HOLE and BEOWULF.
> (Yes, I know the latter is being released on 3D disc overseas.) And I'm sure there probably are a few more. (I've heard that there are even episodes of SPARTACUS in 3D. But of course, no way I can confirm.)


IIRC, Beowulf is one of those motion tracking animated films where the actors look almost real but aren't. I'm not really much of a fan of these. The Hole was in my category of low image quality 3D. I guess you'd have to be a fan of these to enjoy them. For me, watch once and move on.

Haven't seen any Spartacus 3D titles in my browsing.


----------



## TonyDP

Don Landis said:


> Haven't seen any Spartacus 3D titles in my browsing.


The final battle in the ring of fire from the last episode of the Gods of the Arena season got a 3D conversion for the BluRay release. I have not seen it myself but have read from several sources that it was well done. Beyond that, I am not aware of any other parts of the series being made available in 3D.


----------



## cajieboy

Don, I put in a search for "Red Bull: Minor Threat" and found a listing. I'm playing the flick as I type this, but I did not see a 3D Version. How do I access Netflix hidden 3D Library?


----------



## cinema13

Don Landis said:


> IIRC, Beowulf is one of those motion tracking animated films where the actors look almost real but aren't. I'm not really much of a fan of these. The Hole was in my category of low image quality 3D. I guess you'd have to be a fan of these to enjoy them. For me, watch once and move on.
> 
> Haven't seen any Spartacus 3D titles in my browsing.


I've heard from others that there are Spartacus eps in 3D...but since Sony won't allow the access, I can't verify. I'm not surprised if The Hole is one-and done...but would still like to see it in 3D, since I understand it was filmed natively.

And Beowulf...I've always wanted to see in 3D.


----------



## tgm1024

cinema13 said:


> I've heard from others that there are Spartacus eps in 3D...but since Sony won't allow the access, I can't verify. I'm not surprised if The Hole is one-and done...but would still like to see it in 3D, since I understand it was filmed natively.
> 
> And Beowulf...I've always wanted to see in 3D.


Are we talking about the Starz series "Spartacus"? I've always thought that would have been fantastic in 3D. Those endless fight scenes.....


----------



## cinema13

tgm1024 said:


> Are we talking about the Starz series "Spartacus"? I've always thought that would have been fantastic in 3D. Those endless fight scenes.....


Yes, and I know that one segment of GODS IN THE ARENA was in 3D on Blu. If there is more on NF 3D (I've heard there was), I have no way of checking. Not that Netflix would make it easy anyway.)


----------



## Don Landis

cajieboy said:


> Don, I put in a search for "Red Bull: Minor Threat" and found a listing. I'm playing the flick as I type this, but I did not see a 3D Version. How do I access Netflix hidden 3D Library?


I just checked and it appears that many of the 3D programs have been pulled. Also I no longer have a 3D program section. I just looked on my WDTV Box app. I will check on the Sony devices tomorrow, but this does not look good for Netflix 3D.

Beowulf 3D is also pulled. I found just 4 programs left in 3D which is quite a reduction. 

Time to call and launch an official complaint.


----------



## Rudy1

Don Landis said:


> I just checked and it appears that many of the 3D programs have been pulled. Also I no longer have a 3D program section. I just looked on my WDTV Box app. I will check on the Sony devices tomorrow, but this does not look good for Netflix 3D.
> 
> Beowulf 3D is also pulled. I found just 4 programs left in 3D which is quite a reduction.
> 
> Time to call and launch an official complaint.


That's odd. On my Samsung TV I still have a 3D section; programs I've watched (RED BULL MINOR THREAT, RED BULL CUBED PIPE, BEOWULF, LIVE FIRE, SCARY TALES, etc.) are still in the lineup.


----------



## Don Landis

Thanks Rudy1. I should have checked my other Devices last night but it was getting late. I still had the one set of 3D animations ( can;'t recall the title) and the one just called "Netflix" billed as a demo for 23.976 fps and 3D. The look of the app was different on my WDTV too. 

Did anyone ever confirm who really is responsible for these apps and how they are populated? I'm tired of just activists putting up their opinions like they have facts. When it comes to 3D there are so many changes and different versions offered. Everytime I turn on Netflix and it says updating my app, I wonder what will go missing now.


----------



## tgm1024

Don Landis said:


> Thanks Rudy1. I should have checked my other Devices last night but it was getting late. I still had the one set of 3D animations ( can;'t recall the title) and the one just called "Netflix" billed as a demo for 23.976 fps and 3D. The look of the app was different on my WDTV too.
> 
> Did anyone ever confirm who really is responsible for these apps and how they are populated? I'm tired of just activists putting up their opinions like they have facts. When it comes to 3D there are so many changes and different versions offered. Everytime I turn on Netflix and it says updating my app, I wonder what will go missing now.


Quick question. Was that 3D section meant to be _all _the 3D titles, or just suggestions or some other sampling? If something doesn't show in that section, does this mean it's not available?


----------



## Don Landis

It appeared to me that the 3D section was almost all titles except for a few oversights. Just because it didn't appear in the 3D section didn't mean it was not available, in 2D or 3D. If I saw a title went missing from the 3D list, I would do a search for it and then find it that way.


----------



## cajieboy

Don Landis said:


> It appeared to me that the 3D section was almost all titles except for a few oversights. Just because it didn't appear in the 3D section didn't mean it was not available, in 2D or 3D. If I saw a title went missing from the 3D list, I would do a search for it and then find it that way.


Thanks Don. Late last night, I tried to use Netflix app on my Sony 3D BR Player and it worked after I updated as I was requested to do. I was able to find the surf flick with the 3D. Then, I tried out the Netflix app on my Panasonic 60ST60, and it worked too. After reading more, it seems my Roku 2 is not supported for Netflix 3D, so that was the culprit. Today, I cranked up the TV to show my wife, but for some reason I'm having a network issue and can't access the Netflix app, even though the internet is working fine on my computer as well as showing me local weather on the TV, which is also network connected.. I'm working on the issue right now.


----------



## jvh4

Well I just got my 3D projector back up after a . . . lengthy . . . reno to the HT. I was hoping to try out NF 3D again. When I last tried it only worked in the middle of the night. I would ask if that still the case, but it will be a moot point of the content is gone. Any confirmation on the status?


----------



## Don Landis

Just confirmed Netflix 3D collection is back but it doesn't contain half the content hidden in the search selection. Just got done watching Two of my favorite Red Bull 3D, Minor Threat and Cubed Pipe. Just couldn't resist watching those again.


----------



## cajieboy

Don Landis said:


> Just confirmed Netflix 3D collection is back but it doesn't contain half the content hidden in the search selection. Just got done watching Two of my favorite Red Bull 3D, Minor Threat and Cubed Pipe. Just couldn't resist watching those again.


Yes, that Red Bull Minor Threat is really cool to watch over and over. I got everything working again properly, and can see the 3D Section, etc. from my apps on my ST60 and Sony player. Netflix on my Roku 2 does not seem to support it though. Since I've already got the apps, I'm going to wait on the next Roku generation before I upgrade. Also, I've got the Amazon Fire TV Stick pre-ordered, which is due to arrive at the first of the year. I got the 50% off deal at the end of October and couldn't pass it up!


----------



## tgm1024

Don Landis said:


> Just confirmed Netflix 3D collection is back but it doesn't contain half the content hidden in the search selection.


Good. That's what I was suspecting / hoping....


----------



## Don Landis

You may want to expand your horizons beyond Roku brands. While it has been the classic Goto device for IPTV, for people like us, looking for 3D compatibility/support, there are better choices. Last I saw Roku didn't even support You Tube in 3D. 

I boiled it down to two choices, Apple Tv and WDTV. The WDTV won in the end due to price but believe it of not Apple TV supported YouTube 3D content. WDTV supported Netflix 3D, YouTube 3D, and Vudu 3D all in 1080P and 7.1 audio if offered. Last I saw the WDTV was about half the price of Apple TV. I'm not familiar with Amazon Fire Stick. I'll have to look that one up. 

When I looked last night, I still did not see the 3D collection in Netflix on my WDTV but the individual programs could be found in search and played now in 3D. The Sony Blu Ray Player had the 3D collection but still missing many of the original animation 3D programs. The only ones I saw left was the Charlie Chaplain and Oasis. RedBull Cubed Pipe is a new addition in 3D added sometime last summer.


----------



## cajieboy

don, it would be interesting to read what you think about the new Amazon Fire TV Stick. There's quite an ad push on Amazon's site under the product name. Claims are that it is 4X the storage of chromecast, dual core processor, and a slew of other goodies. Date of actual release is November 19, 2014, which is why I won't be getting my stick until January 9th, 2015.


----------



## tgm1024

Don Landis said:


> You may want to expand your horizons beyond Roku brands. While it has been the classic Goto device for IPTV, for people like us, looking for 3D compatibility/support, there are better choices. Last I saw Roku didn't even support You Tube in 3D.


I didn't know there was a YouTube 3D offering at _all.

_BTW, thanks for the heads-up on the red bull cubed pipe. I checked out the 2D trailer for it just now on YT and holy crap. Hitting that thing "wrong" could be a life changer, and missing it at all could be a life ender. A 40-50 foot drop on your head? That's not exactly fluffy snow he's dealing with.


----------



## jvh4

Don Landis said:


> You may want to expand your horizons beyond Roku brands. While it has been the classic Goto device for IPTV, for people like us, looking for 3D compatibility/support, there are better choices. Last I saw Roku didn't even support You Tube in 3D.
> 
> I boiled it down to two choices, Apple Tv and WDTV. The WDTV won in the end due to price but believe it of not Apple TV supported YouTube 3D content. WDTV supported Netflix 3D, YouTube 3D, and Vudu 3D all in 1080P and 7.1 audio if offered. Last I saw the WDTV was about half the price of Apple TV. I'm not familiar with Amazon Fire Stick. I'll have to look that one up.
> 
> When I looked last night, I still did not see the 3D collection in Netflix on my WDTV but the individual programs could be found in search and played now in 3D. The Sony Blu Ray Player had the 3D collection but still missing many of the original animation 3D programs. The only ones I saw left was the Charlie Chaplain and Oasis. RedBull Cubed Pipe is a new addition in 3D added sometime last summer.


Thanks, Don. I was looking for an excuse to get apple tv, and this might do it. I might finally get to see all of your 3D youtube videos.

Are you having better luck watching NF 3D in prime time hours?


----------



## Don Landis

> Are you having better luck watching NF 3D in prime time hours?


My Internet situation is different than most as I have a Business account with mission critical status with Comcast. My connect speed is regulated at 20Mbs down but never dips below 19. Consumer accounts are sold at 50 and even 75 Mbs but are not provisioned and during heavy traffic can drop to as low as 1Mbs, especially during sustained delivery like with a streaming movie and that causes buffering. The big number is a burst speed, not sustained. For downloading simple web pages the consumer burst speed account is much faster than mine but for streaming content, Mine is just enough for 3D Neflix downloads and no buffering 24/7 plus other regular movie downloads and a 3rd computer surfing the web. 

I can confirm Apple TV box does YT 3D. My daughter's MIL has Apple TV box and a 3D TV. I don't think it does Netflix 3D but won't guarantee that. WDTV does it all, costs less but doesn't have the little Apple logo.


----------



## Don Landis

Just took a look at the Fire Stick specs and it looks real good. For that price, I may pick one up for my LG 3D monitor here in the edit room. It does not have wifi or Internet apps. I could not tell by the specs whether it does YouTube 3D or Netlix 3D. Also, Vudu wasn't listed that I saw. 

Based on their delivery, I'll probably be waiting until I return from CES to order.


----------



## tgm1024

Don Landis said:


> Just took a look at the Fire Stick specs and it looks real good. For that price, I may pick one up for my LG 3D monitor here in the edit room. It does not have wifi or Internet apps.


What, may I ask (LOL), is the point of a streaming stick without WiFi?


----------



## Don Landis

My bad sentence structure I guess. - My LG TV Monitor doesn't have wifi or internet apps. So the streaming stick would be a good addition for the LG TV.


----------



## cajieboy

The Fire Stick has dual core processor AND dual band wi-fi.


----------



## Cla55clown

tgm1024 said:


> What, may I ask (LOL), is the point of a streaming stick without WiFi?


Ha I thought the same thing when I read his post and was about to panic as I have to have wifi where I plan on putting my Fire stick. Glad Don cleared that up.


----------



## jnsluft

Where can I find a master list of devices that support Netflix 3D? None of my current Samsung, Pioneer, or Roku players have it.

Thanks,
Shawn


----------



## cinema13

jnsluft said:


> Where can I find a master list of devices that support Netflix 3D? None of my current Samsung, Pioneer, or Roku players have it.
> 
> Thanks,
> Shawn


There isn't one. People have been seeking that for a long time.


----------



## jnsluft

Thanks for the reply. I'll start a new thread and ask what people are using for Netflix 3D.

Shawn


----------



## Don Landis

The latest Netflix app update for my WDTV IP box no longer supports 3D Netflix.

I now only have 3D Netflix on:

1. My PS3 limited to 720P resolution

2. My new all region Sony BDP-S6200 Blu ray Player has Netflix 3D and plays them at 1080P


I recommend the Sony BDP-S6200 with all regions modification as the best all round 3D resource for your home theater. Apps for 3D Vudu and You Tube also work well on this player. Plus over a hundred other apps to add as you desire. Has 4K upscaling too if you're into 4K TV already. 

A couple companies sell them modified ready to go. 
http://www.220-electronics.com/regi...aJIvH6ESC_Xo74E1FyEiHVHt0qqBcbUvAsaAnz18P8HAQ
Price is $209. 

http://www.worldwidevoltage.com/sony-region-free-blu-ray-players.html Price $245

You may be able to save a couple bucks buying the player for less and doing the board modification yourself. While I felt comfortable doing that, I just bought the ready to go player from 220 Electronics with free shipping promo. 


If you want frustration free 3D resource player, this one is it!

Feel free to copy and paste any of this to your list you hope to compile. I look forward to seeing it as a nice resource for those who are frustrated with lack of information on this.


----------



## jnsluft

Don Landis said:


> The latest Netflix app update for my WDTV IP box no longer supports 3D Netflix.
> 
> I now only have 3D Netflix on:
> 
> 1. My PS3 limited to 720P resolution
> 
> 2. My new all region Sony BDP-S6200 Blu ray Player has Netflix 3D and plays them at 1080P
> 
> 
> I recommend the Sony BDP-S6200 with all regions modification as the best all round 3D resource for your home theater. Apps for 3D Vudu and You Tube also work well on this player. Plus over a hundred other apps to add as you desire. Has 4K upscaling too if you're into 4K TV already.
> 
> A couple companies sell them modified ready to go.
> http://www.220-electronics.com/regi...aJIvH6ESC_Xo74E1FyEiHVHt0qqBcbUvAsaAnz18P8HAQ
> Price is $209.
> 
> http://www.worldwidevoltage.com/sony-region-free-blu-ray-players.html Price $245
> 
> You may be able to save a couple bucks buying the player for less and doing the board modification yourself. While I felt comfortable doing that, I just bought the ready to go player from 220 Electronics with free shipping promo.
> 
> 
> If you want frustration free 3D resource player, this one is it!
> 
> Feel free to copy and paste any of this to your list you hope to compile. I look forward to seeing it as a nice resource for those who are frustrated with lack of information on this.


Does the Sony BDP need to have the region free mod to receive Netflix 3D? Or would I be opening myself up to a whole new range of movies I wouldn't otherwise be able to see?

Thanks,
Shawn


----------



## cajieboy

jnsluft said:


> Does the Sony BDP need to have the region free mod to receive Netflix 3D? Or would I be opening myself up to a whole new range of movies I wouldn't otherwise be able to see?
> 
> Thanks,
> Shawn


It's my understanding that the "region free" mod is for playing DVD/BR's only, and has nothing to do with streaming Netflix, or any other streaming for that matter.


----------



## Audio Geek

I got the Sony BDP S5200 on Cyber Monday in the hopes that it would work for streaming Netflix 3D, assuming that if the S6200 works as reported here, the S5200 should work as well. It did indeed work--watched Art of Flight.

I just found a 3D section scrolling down the main page but does it show all the 3D movies available? Is there an easy way to search for 3D movies in Netflix? Just doing a search on "3D" yields a list that's shorter the 3D section on the main page.


----------



## Don Landis

jnsluft said:


> Does the Sony BDP need to have the region free mod to receive Netflix 3D? Or would I be opening myself up to a whole new range of movies I wouldn't otherwise be able to see?
> 
> Thanks,
> Shawn


The region free feature is just for playing any disk based movie. The way it works is you need to power up the player with the remote control in the region you wish to use. That is done with the colored buttons on the remote. Once in that region, you can only play disks for that region. Power down and back up to play a different region. 

For blu ray disks there are only three regions A, B, and C. A is mostly America, B is Europe, and C is Asia. Look up a map to see all the specifics.

For example, if intending to buy a disk from Amazon.UK, be sure to note if the Disk is "Region Free" those will play anywhere. If it says Region B you will need a player that has the region boot feature or modification to play it here.


----------



## Don Landis

Audio Geek said:


> I got the Sony BDP S5200 on Cyber Monday in the hopes that it would work for streaming Netflix 3D, assuming that if the S6200 works as reported here, the S5200 should work as well. It did indeed work--watched Art of Flight.
> 
> I just found a 3D section scrolling down the main page but does it show all the 3D movies available? Is there an easy way to search for 3D movies in Netflix? Just doing a search on "3D" yields a list that's shorter the 3D section on the main page.


Glad you figured out the 5200 works too. Others will appreciate your info.

The best way I know is to review the posts in this thread. What's available seems to change from time to time. There have been many that have been pulled down. 

_Red Bull: Minor Threat_ and _Red Bull: Cubed Pipe_ are two you may enjoy. Both were offered in 3D option last I looked and were not in the 3D collection list. Is _Beowulf 3D_ back up? It was down the last I checked. 

A search on 3D won't be accurate either as it pulls from key words in a movie's description. Like 3D CGI is not 3D stereoscopic.

Another you might like is not a story but titled _Netflix Demo_ I recall from the top of my head. This is both a 23.976 demo and 3D. Some interesting content.


----------



## Cla55clown

I keep trying to watch Sky Soldier but it plays for a little while then the audio and video get out of sync. Sony S5100


----------



## Audio Geek

Don Landis said:


> Glad you figured out the 5200 works too. Others will appreciate your info.


Thanks. It was your recommendation for the S6200 that steered me towards Sony, and then I saw the Black Friday/Cyber Monday deal so I bit.



> The best way I know is to review the posts in this thread. What's available seems to change from time to time. There have been many that have been pulled down.
> 
> _Red Bull: Minor Threat_ and _Red Bull: Cubed Pipe_ are two you may enjoy. Both were offered in 3D option last I looked and were not in the 3D collection list. Is _Beowulf 3D_ back up? It was down the last I checked.
> 
> A search on 3D won't be accurate either as it pulls from key words in a movie's description. Like 3D CGI is not 3D stereoscopic.
> 
> Another you might like is not a story but titled _Netflix Demo_ I recall from the top of my head. This is both a 23.976 demo and 3D. Some interesting content.


Thanks. I'll look for them. I did see Beowulf in the 3D section.


----------



## terry2

Cla55clown said:


> I keep trying to watch Sky Soldier but it plays for a little while then the audio and video get out of sync. Sony S5100


If you can get a Sony 5100 to play any of the Netflix 3D titles you're ahead of the game. I had 2 of them and neither would play more than 1 or 2 titles (and I wasn't alone with the problem). Replaced them with a 6200 which works but Netflix 3D is a joke anyway. They had 40 or more 3D titles available at one time and now they are down to what, 10, 12 or less. Haven't added anything of value in months. Just remove titles is all they seem to do.


----------



## old corps

terry2 said:


> If you can get a Sony 5100 to play any of the Netflix 3D titles you're ahead of the game. I had 2 of them and neither would play more than 1 or 2 titles (and I wasn't alone with the problem). Replaced them with a 6200 which works but Netflix 3D is a joke anyway. They had 40 or more 3D titles available at one time and now they are down to what, 10, 12 or less. Haven't added anything of value in months. Just remove titles is all they seem to do.



Yep, I was one of those that gave up on the 5100. Constant lock ups that required crawling behind my set up to pull the cord. It did help me decide the meager NF 3D content wasn't worth the bother. Back it went.


Ed


----------



## Don Landis

The 6200 has a dual core processor and can handle 3D at higher bit rates than other lessor players. I recently rendered a production at higher than usual bit rate and it choked in my Oppo 93 and an old cheap Panasonic Player. The 6200 played it like greased Lightning. 

The few $ saved in a bargain sale, will be long forgotten a few months down the road when problems arise. The only thing I don't like about the 6200 is it looks cheaply constructed and has a pyramid shaped top so you can't stack other devices on top.


----------



## Audio Geek

I haven't had any problems with the S5200 yet. Are there specific titles that are problematic on the S5100 or is it in general? Just wondering if I'll free and clear of problems w.r.t. streaming Netflix 3D.

I streamed the award winning "Flying Swords of Dragon Gate" last night (though unfortunately, just dubbed English 2.0 audio). Pretty stunning visuals.

http://www.avsforum.com/forum/196-3d-content/1452841-flying-swords-dragon-gate-3d.html


----------



## teckademic

The Nitro Circus was one that was done pretty well, but it's no longer available. I hate that netflix hasn't done anything to their 3d section for months


----------



## gamermwm

teckademic said:


> The Nitro Circus was one that was done pretty well, but it's no longer available. I hate that netflix hasn't done anything to their 3d section for months


What's a good region free 3D BD player go $ for? I'm looking into getting one but want to know which ones (make/model) you guys are using


----------



## Don Landis

Sony BDP-6200 but it has to be modified for region free as Sony does not make them that way. 

I bought mine from here:

http://www.220-electronics.com/regi...bdp-s6200-region-free-blu-ray-dvd-player.html

Was delivered in 2 days!


Understand, if you never buy a region B or C disk, you will be wasting your money. Most 3D Blurays today are all regions anyway. But, having one will give you the option to buy a region B or C disk without concern. 


Since owning this, I have only purchased 2 Region B 3D disks. But, more impressive than the region free modification was the number of apps for unique streaming video. I have more programming sources now than I could ever have the time to watch, most all free. Sony certainly didn't hold back with this box. 

I also have an OPPO BD93 and there are a few 3D titles that give me some stuttering on the OPPO. The 6200 Sony plays them all flawlessly, probably due to the superior processor they used.


----------



## Don Landis

Flying Swords of Dragon Gate 3D

I liked that one too. watched it recently again. 

I think the last new addition to Netflix 3D was late last summer with Cubed Pipe.


----------



## bjmjpl

Don Landis said:


> Flying Swords of Dragon Gate 3D
> 
> I liked that one too. watched it recently again.
> 
> I think the last new addition to Netflix 3D was late last summer with Cubed Pipe.


is there a way anywhere to force stream 3d so i can record it via playlater or playon and have a file that i can then place into my Gear VR - im trying to get a 3D stream of Gravity to test it on the device - will pay but i dont have a bluray player to convert the file...


----------



## imgrund

I've been following this discussion for a while...

I agree that the S6200 is the top dog when it comes to:
- Netflix 3D
- YouTube 3D

To add, Netflix on the S6200 also supports Dolby Digital Plus which sounds a lot more crisp than their typical "un-plus" 5.1 offering. Beware though: Not all AV receivers support the "+" codec - even when they say they do!

Until this week's device firmware update, the S6200 also supported Netflix region switching via DNS but apparently a fix is in the works.

As for Netflix 3D support, despite no recent content, devices that support this seem to be changing daily. My TV just added support 3 weeks ago.

My question is this: Is there any other device that supports Netflix and YouTube 3D, Dolby Digital Plus, and DNS-based Netflix region switching?


----------



## cathoderaytube

terry2 said:


> If you can get a Sony 5100 to play any of the Netflix 3D titles you're ahead of the game. I had 2 of them and neither would play more than 1 or 2 titles (and I wasn't alone with the problem). Replaced them with a 6200 which works but Netflix 3D is a joke anyway. They had 40 or more 3D titles available at one time and now they are down to what, 10, 12 or less. Haven't added anything of value in months. Just remove titles is all they seem to do.


yup, for Sky Soldier, Netflix says "Available until Jan 7" so if you haven't seen it, watch it today. If you have seen it, watch it again. It has the only known 3D photos taken during the Vietnam war, and he was a good photographer. A moving story too. Makes you wonder if enough of today's history (personal or otherwise) is being recorded in 3D for future generations.


----------



## Audio Geek

According to a friend who works at Netflix, they're focused on 4K now. It's not worth it for them to pay the premium for the 3D content. It's all based on demand (and they track the views and make their decisions accordingly), and apparently, we 3D enthusiasts are in the minority. I can't say they didn't give it a shot. It's a shame, but the market isn't there yet.

I hope with the growth of 4K, that will increase the number of 3D capable sets out there (assuming the 4K sets do 3D as well), and spur demand of 3D content.


----------



## turls

Audio Geek said:


> I can't say they didn't give it a shot.


I'd say the fact they NEVER offered Blu-ray 3D (even with the extra fee that we pay for Blu-rays that should have gone away at least 2 years ago), makes this conclusion debatable. I'd be interested to know what your friend says about that, since the only response I ever got was from a customer support drone. It works for Family Video, and frankly, its ridiculous I have to visit a brick and mortar store for that content with the monthly fee I pay specifically for premium Netflix content.


----------



## tgm1024

So far in AVS and other sites over the years I've heard all manner of comments from folks with purported "insider" information about Netflix that has turned out to be pure nonsense. And even when the insider is really an insider, _THEY_ don't know WTF they're talking about. Don't forget: rumors run wild inside of companies as well as outside of them.

I'm not falling for the misinformation wave a 3rd time: I'll wait and see what shows up to decide what they're supporting.


----------



## Audio Geek

turls said:


> I'd say the fact they NEVER offered Blu-ray 3D (even with the extra fee that we pay for Blu-rays that should have gone away at least 2 years ago), makes this conclusion debatable. I'd be interested to know what your friend says about that, since the only response I ever got was from a customer support drone. It works for Family Video, and frankly, its ridiculous I have to visit a brick and mortar store for that content with the monthly fee I pay specifically for premium Netflix content.


This thread is about Netflix 3D streaming, and that's what my comment was pertaining to.

Re: Blu-Rays, Netflix is focused on growing the streaming business (especially internationally) and not so much their physical media business.


----------



## Audio Geek

tgm1024 said:


> So far in AVS and other sites over the years I've heard all manner of comments from folks with purported "insider" information about Netflix that has turned out to be pure nonsense. And even when the insider is really an insider, _THEY_ don't know WTF they're talking about. Don't forget: rumors run wild inside of companies as well as outside of them.
> 
> I'm not falling for the misinformation wave a 3rd time: I'll wait and see what shows up to decide what they're supporting.


At this time, their technology for delivery of 3D is established (i.e. it works). It's just a matter of licensing the content.

So what misinformation are you talking about?


----------



## turls

Audio Geek said:


> This thread is about Netflix 3D streaming, and that's what my comment was pertaining to.
> 
> Re: Blu-Rays, Netflix is focused on growing the streaming business (especially internationally) and not so much their physical media business.


But yet they have no problem charging a premium for content that in the marketplace rarely has much of a price difference at least the past couple years.

I understand this thread isn't about physical media, but you are saying they gave it a try. They don't give their 3D streaming customers any physical media to promote purchasing the hardware they need for either physical or virtual media.

That's my point.


----------



## Audio Geek

turls said:


> But yet they have no problem charging a premium for content that in the marketplace rarely has much of a price difference at least the past couple years.


The cost of licensing has gone way up from when their streaming services first started.


> I understand this thread isn't about physical media, but you are saying they gave it a try. They don't give their 3D streaming customers any physical media to promote purchasing the hardware they need for either physical or virtual media.
> 
> That's my point.


Sorry, I'm not following.

I say they gave it a try based upon them previously having forty-some 3D titles at one time (according to this thread). In the two years since the introduction of the service, 3D unfortunately hasn't gained any meaningful traction (mirroring the general TV market) so it doesn't surprise me that they'd choose not to renew many of the license of 3D titles as they expire. If there were sufficient demand, I would think things would turn out differently. It's a business decision--I'm sure it's a result of a cost/benefit analysis (they probably have a cost/views metric when negotiating licenses).

We 3D enthusiasts are a niche market, sadly. I can only hope for a future and broad resurgence for the 3D TV market to change things.


----------



## tgm1024

Bah. Most of the world absolutely adores 3D movies.

They just don't know it yet.


----------



## drhill

Audio Geek said:


> The cost of licensing has gone way up from when their streaming services first started.
> 
> Sorry, I'm not following.
> 
> I say they gave it a try based upon them previously having forty-some 3D titles at one time (according to this thread). In the two years since the introduction of the service, 3D unfortunately hasn't gained any meaningful traction (mirroring the general TV market) so it doesn't surprise me that they'd choose not to renew many of the license of 3D titles as they expire. If there were sufficient demand, I would think things would turn out differently. It's a business decision--I'm sure it's a result of a cost/benefit analysis (they probably have a cost/views metric when negotiating licenses).
> 
> We 3D enthusiasts are a niche market, sadly. I can only hope for a future and broad resurgence for the 3D TV market to change things.


Maybe it would help if Netflix actually supported devices better. I have two Sony GTV boxes (NSZ-GT1 blu ray player and the NSZ-GS8 companion box) both of which support 3d playback on hardware and OS. Not in Netflix. In fact Netflix has never updated the GS8 app to support profiles let alone 3d support! It's ridiculous there is no profile support! The GT1 is a much older box and has profile support. This does not go over well with the wife and me. I don't want my wife's crappy movies showing up in my recently watched list.


----------



## turls

Audio Geek said:


> The cost of licensing has gone way up from when their streaming services first started.
> 
> Sorry, I'm not following.


What I'm saying is they never gave their physical disc customers a chance to experience renting good quality first run movies in 3D, which might have excited them about the potential of 3D, instead of forgetting their devices even support 3D. That in turn could have led to them being a lot more interested in streaming 3D.

Yes, I have a lot of bitterness for paying a premium for Blu-ray all these years, but they decide what Blu-rays I can't get. They have a handful of Blu-ray 3D (like Dredd because they have to) and they don't bother to provide Blu-rays of many catalog titles.


----------



## turls

drhill said:


> Maybe it would help if Netflix actually supported devices better. I have two Sony GTV boxes (NSZ-GT1 blu ray player and the NSZ-GS8 companion box) both of which support 3d playback on hardware and OS. Not in Netflix. In fact Netflix has never updated the GS8 app to support profiles let alone 3d support! It's ridiculous there is no profile support! The GT1 is a much older box and has profile support. This does not go over well with the wife and me. I don't want my wife's crappy movies showing up in my recently watched list.


I mostly agree, but I guess supporting profiles isn't too easy. And I'm not sure that is up to Netflix either. For example, Roku 2's don't have profile support because supposedly it couldn't be done in that hardware (according to Roku who seems to have been charge of the conversion attempt). I tend to believe that considering they did provide YouTube a few months after it was available in Roku 3.

I hate seeing my kids stuff also. Its almost driven me to upgrade to Roku 3, but not quite.


----------



## Audio Geek

drhill said:


> Maybe it would help if Netflix actually supported devices better. I have two Sony GTV boxes (NSZ-GT1 blu ray player and the NSZ-GS8 companion box) both of which support 3d playback on hardware and OS. Not in Netflix. In fact Netflix has never updated the GS8 app to support profiles let alone 3d support! It's ridiculous there is no profile support! The GT1 is a much older box and has profile support. This does not go over well with the wife and me. I don't want my wife's crappy movies showing up in my recently watched list.


It's up to Sony to support their products. If it didn't ship with Netflix 3D support, I don't think Sony (or any manufacturer) would go through the trouble of validating it--I have the same experience with my Panny Blu-Ray 3D player that I bought before Netflix 3D came out. It's the unfortunate truth of consumer electronics. Think of it as more like automobile production in which new features are only added in future models rather than PC software that gets updated over time. If an update comes with new features, it's a bonus, but the manufacturer is not obligated in any way to provide anything more than what they originally advertised/shipped with.


----------



## Audio Geek

turls said:


> What I'm saying is they never gave their physical disc customers a chance to experience renting good quality first run movies in 3D, which might have excited them about the potential of 3D, instead of forgetting their devices even support 3D. That in turn could have led to them being a lot more interested in streaming 3D.
> 
> Yes, I have a lot of bitterness for paying a premium for Blu-ray all these years, but they decide what Blu-rays I can't get. They have a handful of Blu-ray 3D (like Dredd because they have to) and they don't bother to provide Blu-rays of many catalog titles.


Thanks for restating your points. It's much clearer.

I think they were just testing the waters, responding to customer demand, rather than wanting to necessarily grow the market.

Also, I don't think they're focused on growing the physical media side of things anymore. You can't even find a mention of DVDs or BDs if you go to netflix.com.


----------



## RolandL

Last time I checked they only had about ten titles in the 3D section. That's OK. I see more recent 3D titles on HBO and Starz On Demand.


----------



## turls

RolandL said:


> Last time I checked they only had about ten titles in the 3D section. That's OK. I see more recent 3D titles on HBO and Starz On Demand.


Yeah, it would be great if all providers supported that, but they don't. Why don't I get the same value from my DirecTV HBO On Demand sub as you do? Ridiculous...and it isn't like DirecTV can't easily support it, so I assume they just won't pay for it.


----------



## RolandL

turls said:


> Yeah, it would be great if all providers supported that, but they don't. Why don't I get the same value from my DirecTV HBO On Demand sub as you do? Ridiculous...and it isn't like DirecTV can't easily support it, so I assume they just won't pay for it.


I have COMCAST cable and the following in available On Demand:

On HBO 3D:
2.35 47 Ronin - available until 1/31
2.35 Epic - available until 1/31
1.78 Great Gatsby - available until 2/28
1.78 Gravity - available until 1/31
1.78 Hobbit An Unexpected Journey available until 1/31
1.78 Hobbit Desolation of Smaug available until 2/28
1.78 Legend of Hercules - available until 1//31
1.78 The Lego Movie - available until 1//31
2.35 Rio 2 - available until 3/31

On Starz 3D:
2.35 Amazing Spider-Man 2 - available until 4/3
2.35 Frozen - available until 3/5
1.78 One Direction - available until 7/26
1.78 Pompeii - available until 8/7


----------



## drhill

Audio Geek said:


> It's up to Sony to support their products. If it didn't ship with Netflix 3D support, I don't think Sony (or any manufacturer) would go through the trouble of validating it--I have the same experience with my Panny Blu-Ray 3D player that I bought before Netflix 3D came out. It's the unfortunate truth of consumer electronics. Think of it as more like automobile production in which new features are only added in future models rather than PC software that gets updated over time. If an update comes with new features, it's a bonus, but the manufacturer is not obligated in any way to provide anything more than what they originally advertised/shipped with.


Sony has nothing to do with the Netflix app. Netflix can update their app anytime they want through the Play store. That being said, Sony has done a bad job at supporting their Google TV products and they are sadly the best at that out of all the GTV products seemingly.


----------



## Dig and Spike

I can't find the 3D category. Did Netflix cancel it?


----------



## terry2

Dig and Spike said:


> I can't find the 3D category. Did Netflix cancel it?


Noticed the 3D category was gone (Sony 6200) a couple of weeks ago. Did a search and found a couple (may be more) of 3D titles still available -- just no 3D category.


----------



## mars5l

It was there a few days ago when I looked. The 4k content category left for a day or two then came back


----------



## film113

Audio Geek said:


> According to a friend who works at Netflix, they're focused on 4K now. It's not worth it for them to pay the premium for the 3D content. It's all based on demand (and they track the views and make their decisions accordingly), and apparently, we 3D enthusiasts are in the minority. I can't say they didn't give it a shot. It's a shame, but the market isn't there yet.


NF has NEVER promoted having 3D. In fact (as others here have noted), one has had to search hard to even find the 3D options. And the fact that most of us with 3D devices (TV and Sony 790 BD) can't even access their 3D. NF doesn't even provide a list of compatible devices So the market for NF 3D will never be there...since most don't even know a NF 3D (buried) option even exists. Yeah, they gave it a helluva shot.


----------



## Worf

I thought netflix 3d was primarily for the Nintendo 3ds... I didn't even realize that it was available as regular service... Gotta give it a try as the 3ds is just too small.


----------



## Dig and Spike

Worf said:


> I thought netflix 3d was primarily for the Nintendo 3ds... I didn't even realize that it was available as regular service... Gotta give it a try as the 3ds is just too small.


I use the Sony BDP-S6200! It's a great steaming device.


----------



## Dig and Spike

terry2 said:


> Noticed the 3D category was gone (Sony 6200) a couple of weeks ago. Did a search and found a couple (may be more) of 3D titles still available -- just no 3D category.


Yeah, I have the 6200 too. I can search for 3D only. Maybe this is the way that NF will phase out 3D. It's really unfortunate.


----------



## mars5l

I use netflix thru my tv, there was a seperate category for it. Just checked now and its gone. There wasnt a lot of worthy stuff to watch on it anyway unless you have kids


----------



## tgm1024

film113 said:


> In fact (as others here have noted), one has had to search hard to even find the 3D options.


Well let me be the first to counter that one. It shows right up on my initial page.


----------



## tgm1024

Dig and Spike said:


> I use the Sony BDP-S6200! It's a great steaming device.


Dig, does it support HBO-GO yet, now that they've allowed the cord-cutters access?


----------



## Dig and Spike

tgm1024 said:


> Dig, does it support HBO-GO yet, now that they've allowed the cord-cutters access?


I don't think so. I'll check tonight when I get home from work.


----------



## 3DBob

I have given up on Netflix and switched to Sony Entertainment through my Sony 6200. They have a whole genre dedicated to 3D and have most of the newer 3D movies for rent. Yes, you have to rent them, but the quality is top notch near bluray. The only thing they require is an excellent internet connection speed and they check for that when you order a movie.


----------



## Dig and Spike

Dig and Spike said:


> I don't think so. I'll check tonight when I get home from work.


Sorry for the delay, but I checked and no HBOGO.


----------



## Dig and Spike

tgm1024 said:


> Dig, does it support HBO-GO yet, now that they've allowed the cord-cutters access?


I checked it and it does not have HBOGO.


----------



## CHUCKCHILLOUT

3DBob said:


> I have given up on Netflix and switched to Sony Entertainment through my Sony 6200. They have a whole genre dedicated to 3D and have most of the newer 3D movies for rent. Yes, you have to rent them, but the quality is top notch near bluray. The only thing they require is an excellent internet connection speed and they check for that when you order a movie.


You can also use the Vudu app too, if you have it available, I use it on the PS3. I have also tried PSN store 3D titles. I have to agree that Netfilx's support for 3D was utterly pathetic. There were maybe 3-5 titles worth watching ever. They never gave it any "shot" and I am positive that 3d TV & projector users would have loved the content. It's also hard to comprehend that the licensing would have been expensive for a supposedly "failed market", supply and demand would dictate it would be cheap?


----------



## Audio Geek

drhill said:


> Maybe it would help if Netflix actually supported devices better. I have two Sony GTV boxes (NSZ-GT1 blu ray player and the NSZ-GS8 companion box) both of which support 3d playback on hardware and OS. Not in Netflix. In fact Netflix has never updated the GS8 app to support profiles let alone 3d support!


I got more clarification from my friend at Netflix. Basically, the vendor (Sony) would submit the product to Netflix for certification (even if it's running Android). Aside from the PS3 (which is a special platform for Netflix), I don't know of any product that didn't come with 3D support get 3D support (which would require the vendor to resubmit the product for recertification). The support comes from the vendor--Netflix doesn't support the end user platform directly.


----------



## Audio Geek

CHUCKCHILLOUT said:


> I have to agree that Netfilx's support for 3D was utterly pathetic. There were maybe 3-5 titles worth watching ever. They never gave it any "shot" and I am positive that 3d TV & projector users would have loved the content.


I agree their 3D support is not great (mainly, no ability to explicitly search for 3D).

I would disagree that there were only 3-5 titles worth watching. But the worthwhile ones were hard to find.

They tested the market ... but never massively promoted the feature.

I'm a fan of 3D, but I don't know anyone else who's really into 3D like I am (outside of AVSforum).


> It's also hard to comprehend that the licensing would have been expensive for a supposedly "failed market", supply and demand would dictate it would be cheap?


You're assuming a perfectly efficient and rational market. When you deal with the studios, what they charge may not be totally rational. Look at the premium for Blu-Ray 3Ds. Apply that premium to the licensing cost for streaming.

For 3D streaming, the users need to have the right products (3D TV + 3D capable Netflix app), and the sufficient bandwidth. This limits the market.

Netflix knows exactly how many times each title is streamed. I'm speculating but I think when Turbo and The Croods were available in 3D for a short amount of time, they were testing the demand, and based on the demand, they decided not to spend the extra premium for 3D for those titles anymore. And they've apparently made the decision in general that the cost isn't worth the premium for 3D.


----------



## RolandL

Audio Geek said:


> I agree their 3D support is not great (mainly, no ability to explicitly search for 3D).
> 
> I would disagree that there were only 3-5 titles worth watching. But the worthwhile ones were hard to find.
> 
> They tested the market ... but never massively promoted the feature.
> 
> I'm a fan of 3D, but I don't know anyone else who's really into 3D like I am (outside of AVSforum).
> 
> You're assuming a perfectly efficient and rational market. When you deal with the studios, what they charge may not be totally rational. Look at the premium for Blu-Ray 3Ds. Apply that premium to the licensing cost for streaming.
> 
> For 3D streaming, the users need to have the right products (3D TV + 3D capable Netflix app), and the sufficient bandwidth. This limits the market.
> 
> Netflix knows exactly how many times each title is streamed. I'm speculating but I think when Turbo and The Croods were available in 3D for a short amount of time, they were testing the demand, and based on the demand, they decided not to spend the extra premium for 3D for those titles anymore. And they've apparently made the decision in general that the cost isn't worth the premium for 3D.


They removed the 3D title listing and now you can search for 3D and most of the available titles are now there - Beowulf, Flying Swords, Dino King, The Hole, Tormented, A Turtle's Tale, Pina, Sadako, etc. But I watch all of my streaming 3D movies on HBO and Starz now.

http://www.hometheaterforum.com/top...movies-in-january-on-hbo-and-starz-on-demand/


----------



## Audio Geek

RolandL said:


> They removed the 3D title listing and now you can search for 3D and most of the available titles are now there - Beowulf, Flying Swords, Dino King, The Hole, Tormented, A Turtle's Tale, Pina, Sadako, etc.


Oh, you're right. The search is
actually useful now. Thanks. Must've happened in the last month.


----------



## drhill

Audio Geek said:


> I got more clarification from my friend at Netflix. Basically, the vendor (Sony) would submit the product to Netflix for certification (even if it's running Android). Aside from the PS3 (which is a special platform for Netflix), I don't know of any product that didn't come with 3D support get 3D support (which would require the vendor to resubmit the product for recertification). The support comes from the vendor--Netflix doesn't support the end user platform directly.


That seems very lax and half assed for a company generating as much traffic and revenue as them. Especially considering I pay them monthly and not the vendors. I will say that I haven't looked into how hard it is to add 3d support via official API's in android. Sometimes Google makes it a bit hard to do things, but XBMC/Kodi supports 3d playback in android so it isn't impossible.

But I do consider the fact that my newer Sony Google TV box (GS7) doesn't have profile support and the older box (GT1) does inexcusable for Netflix. Other Android devices have it, and as far as I know this is the only Android/Google TV device that never got updated. 

Thanks for the update.


----------



## lokitron

Dig and Spike said:


> I checked it and it does not have HBOGO.


Oh, that's too bad  I wish it did.


----------



## Don Landis

Been busy with other 3D projects and travel so I haven't had much time to see what Netflix is up to lately on the 3D titles. So last night I decided to see what was going on. To my surprise I saw several new 3D titles and checked a few out briefly to see the quality. Most were OK with good technical 3D although these all seem to be lack luster titles. Nothing like Transformers or similar first rate. Instead, seems like some foreign made Asian crime stories or hero animations. Regardless, there is some 3D title activity still happening at Netflix.

The only one that was a real failure in the depth of 3D range was _Animen: The Galactic Battle_. The depth was almost non existent, and all positive parallax.


----------



## TonyDP

Animen is not a new title; it was available long before I cancelled my subscription months ago as I remember also sampling it at one point and being severely underwhelmed.


----------



## Don Landis

I hadn't seen it before in the 3D titles. Yes, many of these with the exception of Beowuf and the Chinese one I've been underwhelmed. I'm beginning to believe Netflix has the 3D as a proof of technology at this time. 

I'll keep checking! My new Sony 6200 region free player does Netflix 3D and Youtube 3D very well.


----------



## afterlife2

Will a acer 720p projector work? I have a Roku XS2 and read it should work, but I'm thinking it has to be 1080P to work? My ethernet speeds are 18-20 bps. Thanks.


----------



## Don Landis

afterlife2 said:


> Will a acer 720p projector work? I have a Roku XS2 and read it should work, but I'm thinking it has to be 1080P to work? My ethernet speeds are 18-20 bps. Thanks.


your network is way too slow. You will need a million times faster as in 13Mega Bits per second for 3D on Netflix. You must have a typo because your speed would take days just to download this forum.


----------



## zeez

Don Landis said:


> your network is way too slow. You will need a million times faster as in 13Mega Bits per second for 3D on Netflix. You must have a typo because your speed would take days just to download this forum.


My thoughts on Netflix 3d are mixed.. I like the option, but hte catalog is rather small and the choices poor. I watched a two beginning-to-end and went through parts of a few others to test them out. Here's my two cents:

1) Sky Soldier was really good to see in 3D. The man who took the 3d photos put a good effort into having fore, mid and background in all his shots. It also helps that most of the content is still images, so even when it is streamed it looks good.

2) Beowulf was fun in 3d. All of a sudden, that strange looking scene where the lookout rides to the beach and points a spear at Beowulf makes complete sense. It did seem to be a bit more difficult to follow than I remember, and I think the streaming may have had something to do with it.

FWIW, I was watching via a PS3 on a Panasonic P55gt50. I use comcast with a fast connection and (at the time) had the ps3 connected to the router with a cat5. Haven't tried since switching the ps3 to wifi. The main problem I had with watching netflix3d on the PS3 was that sometimes if I wanted to quit the movie and go back to the menu the PS3 would lock up and there was nothing I could do. This happened several times and discouraged me from watching 3D on netflix unless I was certain I was going to watch the whole feature.

I would love to have more titles available for streaming.


----------



## afterlife2

Don Landis said:


> your network is way too slow. You will need a million times faster as in 13Mega Bits per second for 3D on Netflix. You must have a typo because your speed would take days just to download this forum.


Sorry It's 18.16 Mbps(Download) 5.36Mbps(Upload) is that too slow for 3D?


----------



## Don Landis

afterlife2 said:


> Sorry It's 18.16 Mbps(Download) 5.36Mbps(Upload) is that too slow for 3D?


Oh that should be fine. I recall that Netflix wants 13Mbs sustained. The trouble with some ISP's is they start out at the rated speed you see on those speed test sites, but after a few minutes slow down. I use a sustained bandwidth account so it maintains the rated speed indefinitely. At 18 you should get far enough ahead in the cache so that if you do get a momentary slow down to 5Mbs, it should continue to play. Just watch out for other uses in your house that can eat into your Netflix hog. 

As zeez said the content is rather sparse. A few really nice movies as long as you aren't particular on genre among many kids cartoons and low budget stuff. I liked the Red Bull 3D productions too. But once you get through the Netflix content, the we has other resources, like You Tube to sift through. I also like Vudu and Sony for 3D streaming content.
Amazon hasn't had but a couple awful ( IMO ) 3D selections.


----------



## afterlife2

Thanks Don. Yep it does not work. Any special cables that I need to get the Roku to play 3D? http://www.amazon.com/AmazonBasics-High-Speed-HDMI-Cable-Supports/dp/B003L1ZYYM It plays great on my BD player with the disc, but no go on Roku.


----------



## rolldog

Don Landis said:


> I hadn't seen it before in the 3D titles. Yes, many of these with the exception of Beowuf and the Chinese one I've been underwhelmed. I'm beginning to believe Netflix has the 3D as a proof of technology at this time.
> 
> I'll keep checking! My new Sony 6200 region free player does Netflix 3D and Youtube 3D very well.


How did you make your Sony 6200 region free? Did you flash it with a custom firmware or BIOS to get these added functionalities? I have a Sony 3D BD-DVD player and would like to take advantage of this.


----------



## old corps

rolldog said:


> How did you make your Sony 6200 region free? Did you flash it with a custom firmware or BIOS to get these added functionalities? I have a Sony 3D BD-DVD player and would like to take advantage of this.



He purchased it here http://www.220-electronics.com/sony-bdp-s6200-region-free-blu-ray-dvd-player.html .


Ed


----------



## Brenton Wirth

*Netflix 3d streaming on Oculus Rift DK2*

Has anyone been able to get Netflix 3D movies to play on their PC's? and if so in side-by-side view? I have Oculus Rift DK2 and would like to be able to playback netflix 3d movies on it. 

Can anyone help or at least point me in the right direction?


----------



## CheyenneWay

This would be the best thing since peanut butter and jelly if they can get it to work on PC!


----------



## Don Landis

Just an FYI-

I began to have serious trouble getting Netflix 3D several weeks ago as none of the old titles were coming in as a 3D choice. I figured it just must be another sign of the times Netflix is ending their 3D selection altogether. Then last week, I tried to sign in on Netflix on my devices in the Home Theater and they kept showing a connection error. My new favorite app player is the Region Free Sony BP6200 and none of the apps on it would work. Only the internet browser.

Did a little searching on the internet and discovered Sony had an updated firmware, so I tried to update via the internet and that didn't work either. Finally resorted to downloading the latest firmware for the player on the computer and unzipping it to a flash drive and doing the update that way via the player's USB port. After the update Netflix is back and even the 3D selections! There are a few new titles too. But these were just animations and one Chinese myth story. All played well in 3D. 

I haven't checked my PS 3 lately but plan to see if that also has outdated firmware that will need a computer to do the update. 

In the past, these updates to Sony devices have been automatic as downloads from the internet. But it appears Sony changed it's DNS servers 1 and 2, so the devices can no longer get updates to find them. Not too smart of them! So, if you have a Sony device and can't connect to the Sony apps, get to a computer and download the firmware update for your device. It probably will fix the problem. 

PS- I found one guy on You Tube who had a Sony BD player( not the same as mine) with a similar problem and he claimed he fixed it by going into the player's settings and manually typing in all the changes to the Network access, as directed with what he claimed was a 2 hour process on the phone with tech support. 

Oh, and if you have a 220 Electronics All Regions modified Sony BD Player, No fear, the Sony Firmware update does not affect the All Regions modification since this is a full hardware chip added to the players and is not affected by the change in Firmware.


----------



## Don Landis

Brenton Wirth said:


> Has anyone been able to get Netflix 3D movies to play on their PC's? and if so in side-by-side view? I have Oculus Rift DK2 and would like to be able to playback netflix 3d movies on it.
> 
> Can anyone help or at least point me in the right direction?


AFAIK- Netflix does not support 3D for internet browsers. I don't use OR goggles but have spoken with the reps at CES and they told me you can use a PS3 which supports 3D Netflix selections and also the OR Goggles for Netflix, Blu Ray3D and 3D Games including the head movement for 3D games. 
among others--


----------



## RolandL

Here is the complete list of titles that used to be on Netflix in 3D. The titles in bold are still on in 3D.

*A Turtles Tale : Sammys Adventures*
African Wild
*Angelo Rules 3D
Animals United
Animen: The Galactic Battle*
Arabia IMAX
*Art of Flight*
*Beowolf*
Chaplin & Co.
Dangerous Ishhq
*Dino King*
Dinosaurs Alive! IMAX
Dinosaurs Giants of Patagonia IMAX
*Don 2*
Feeding Time
*Flying Swords of Dragon Gate*
Freddy Frogface
I Heart Shakey
Legends of Flight IMAX
*Legends of Valhalla : Thor
Little Brother Big Trouble*
Live Fire
Mummies: Secrets of the Phararohs IMAX
Nitro Circus The Movie
*Oscar’s Oasis 3D
Pina
Plankton Invasion 3D*
Red Bull Rampage The Evolution 2010
Red Bull Way Back Home
*Sadako
Saving Santa*
Scary Tales
Skeleton Inc.
Sky Soldier
Space Dogs
*The Hole*
The Little Prince
The Shock Labyrinth
The Ultimate Wave Tahiti IMAX
*Tormented*
Ultimate G's
Wild Ocean IMAX


----------



## Don Landis

Roland- I made a print out of your list and put it next to my Netflix 3D player for reference. Thank you for posting that.


----------



## Darrel Chavez

cajieboy said:


> don, it would be interesting to read what you think about the new Amazon Fire TV Stick. There's quite an ad push on Amazon's site under the product name. Claims are that it is 4X the storage of chromecast, dual core processor, and a slew of other goodies. Date of actual release is November 19, 2014, which is why I won't be getting my stick until January 9th, 2015.


ya the amazon stick is awesome i have 2 for upstairs and downstairs. I've been watching the turtles tale in 3d. The story and movie arent' that great but the 3d is so amazing I watch it all the time with my kids. I found a huge list of 3d movies on netflix.


----------



## dchavez2401

RolandL said:


> Here is the complete list of titles that used to be on Netflix in 3D. The titles in bold are still on in 3D.
> 
> *A Turtles Tale : Sammys Adventures*
> African Wild
> *Angelo Rules 3D
> Animals United
> Animen: The Galactic Battle*
> Arabia IMAX
> *Art of Flight*
> *Beowolf*
> Chaplin & Co.
> Dangerous Ishhq
> *Dino King*
> Dinosaurs Alive! IMAX
> Dinosaurs Giants of Patagonia IMAX
> *Don 2*
> Feeding Time
> *Flying Swords of Dragon Gate*
> Freddy Frogface
> I Heart Shakey
> Legends of Flight IMAX
> *Legends of Valhalla : Thor
> Little Brother Big Trouble*
> Live Fire
> Mummies: Secrets of the Phararohs IMAX
> Nitro Circus The Movie
> *Oscar’s Oasis 3D
> Pina
> Plankton Invasion 3D*
> Red Bull Rampage The Evolution 2010
> Red Bull Way Back Home
> *Sadako
> Saving Santa*
> Scary Tales
> Skeleton Inc.
> Sky Soldier
> Space Dogs
> *The Hole*
> The Little Prince
> The Shock Labyrinth
> The Ultimate Wave Tahiti IMAX
> *Tormented*
> Ultimate G's
> Wild Ocean IMAX


yes i really appreciate that too! How do I like your post because you deserve it


----------



## rural scribe

Don Landis said:


> I hadn't seen it before in the 3D titles. Yes, many of these with the exception of Beowuf and the Chinese one I've been underwhelmed. I'm beginning to believe Netflix has the 3D as a proof of technology at this time.
> 
> I'll keep checking! My new Sony 6200 region free player does Netflix 3D and Youtube 3D very well.


Got the same titles with a 3D search on Netflix last night.

I tried streaming A Turtles Tale : Sammys Adventures and Flying Swords of Dragon Gate last night. They came out as 2D, using a Sony S5100 player and Optoma HD25e projector. 

My internet speed is slow, about 0.8 Mbps.


----------



## Don Landis

You need 13Mbs, I recall to allow the 3D version to stream. On vudu, you will need 8 Mbs for 3D to stream. 0.8 is not fast enough and you also may not have enough to see 2D HD either. I thought that requires 3 Mbs. 

If your connection speed passes the minimum test, you will first see a splash screen pop up with a warning that 3D has been selected and then the 3D program is streamed. Your equipment should switch to 3D presentation automatically. Only some equipment is compatible with a Netflix 3D app. I'm pretty sure your SonyS5100 is but your connection to the internet is way too slow. Time to seek a broadband internet service provider.


----------



## afterlife2

Is there a list of players that support Netflix 3D? Did not work on my Roku 2 or Sony BD player.


----------



## Jedi2016

Netflix's website has a list. The only one I have that can do it is my Playstation 3. Oddly enough, I don't think the PS4 can do it.

It's largely irrelevant for me, if they still have the same seven titles they did before. Does anyone know if they're actually adding new 3D titles?


----------



## johnny905

Still no 3D on Netflix in Canada?


----------



## Edllguy

johnny905 said:


> Still no 3D on Netflix in Canada?


^^^ Yes, isn't that strange? They stream 4K/UHD in Canada but not 3D?

I thought I read somewhere that Netflix stated that not enough Canadians stream 3D on their platform so the end result is no 3D Netflix in Canada for now.


----------



## johnny905

Edllguy said:


> ^^^ Yes, isn't that strange? They stream 4K/UHD in Canada but not 3D?
> 
> I thought I read somewhere that Netflix stated that not enough Canadians stream 3D on their platform so the end result is no 3D Netflix in Canada for now.


How could Canadians stream 3D when there was no 3D to steam. Up until earlier this year when 3DGO launched in Canada I had ZERO options to stream 3D.


----------



## afterlife2

I read that the Sony 5100 does Netflix 3D. Can someone please confirm this?


----------



## Don Landis

afterlife2 said:


> I read that the Sony 5100 does Netflix 3D. Can someone please confirm this?


If you already have one then you should know so I assume you are looking to buy one on that basis. I don't own a 5100 but looked at them when I planned to get a new player. I suggest you go with the BP6200 as I know that does an excellent job with 3D on Vudu and Netflix. In fact it even plays the 3D token titles on Amazon, and does a great job with YouTube 3D. I don't know why you would be interested in the 5100 over the 6200. I don't believe there is much of a cost difference.


----------



## afterlife2

The reason I ask is because I could not find any info on what players support Netflix 3d I asked earlier and one person said it's on their website which I did not find since no link was provided and google did not find it. Don't want PS3 I don't play games. Well if the 6200(I recently saw there is 3D free region one) supports it I may take a look. Thanks.


----------



## film113

afterlife2 said:


> The reason I ask is because I could not find any info on what players support Netflix 3d I asked earlier and one person said it's on their website which I did not find since no link was provided and google did not find it.


Yep, they do everything possible to ensure that no one knows they even have 3D, much less how to access it.


----------



## Don Landis

afterlife2 said:


> Well if the 6200(I recently saw there is 3D free region one) supports it I may take a look. Thanks.


The Sony 6200 by itself is not a region free player but companies can offer them as regiopn free with a chip ( hardware ) modification for additional price. I bought mine that way from 220 Electronics. It isn't as strong a constructed unit as the OPPO, but it produces the best quality streaming of all my equipment and it plays multi region 3D BR flawlessly. The top is shaped as a pyramid rather than flat so that prevents stacking other stuff on top. Didn't bother me since I have it on a dedicated shelf. 

Since owning it I have done one Sony firmware upgrade using a downloaded file to a flash drive and it worked with no problems and did not affect the region free mod either. Not much else to say.


----------



## afterlife2

Don Landis said:


> The Sony 6200 by itself is not a region free player but companies can offer them as regiopn free with a chip ( hardware ) modification for additional price. I bought mine that way from 220 Electronics. It isn't as strong a constructed unit as the OPPO, but it produces the best quality streaming of all my equipment and it plays multi region 3D BR flawlessly. The top is shaped as a pyramid rather than flat so that prevents stacking other stuff on top. Didn't bother me since I have it on a dedicated shelf.
> 
> Since owning it I have done one Sony firmware upgrade using a downloaded file to a flash drive and it worked with no problems and did not affect the region free mod either. Not much else to say.


Yep thanks Don that's what I was talking about the one with the chip on the 6200, so I guess the Netflix/Amazon Prime 3D looks really good? Also I guess it's not safe to do an Sony update via ethernet or best to put on a flash drive?


----------



## Don Landis

> so I guess the Netflix/Amazon Prime 3D looks really good?


I searched really hard and found 2 Amazon pay per view 3D videos and they were, to be kind, absolutely horrible amateurish productions. I can't recall what I paid but they were cheap enough. But so awful looking, I didn't even watch the whole movie. It looked like a couple punk rockers on drugs stole a 3D camcorder and decided to make a rap video or something. 

Netflix has some titles but not as many as they used to. There was a nice list a member posted earlier that is pretty accurate. the technical quality is good and the titles are mostly low grade foreign 3D and a few kids animations. Boewulf is pretty good and there was a classic Chinese big production, Flight is another that is good. Get that list and locate the titles. Plenty to keep you busy viewing for awhile. Just make sure you have good fast internet service. 



> Also I guess it's not safe to do an Sony update via ethernet or best to put on a flash drive?


 The reason why I had to go to the web site on a computer and download to a flash drive because the older firmware had an older URL to locate the file so it couldn't do the update on line in the player as it couldn't locate the website.


----------



## afterlife2

Thanks Don. I'm little low on money, but I'll get the 6200 sometime at the end of the year. Hopefully I'll have a Perm job before then.


----------

